# Hoffa! Hoffa! Hoffa!



## francoHFW

*Threads Merged Hoffa:*

Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!


Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz

Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.

During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:

HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!

In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"



Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":



But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.

Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America 


Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...


----------



## Conservative

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## francoHFW

I guess you LIKE being FOS...LOL


----------



## Lakhota

HFW, your Media Matters link isn't live.


----------



## Failzero

Foxsnews has moved Center Left (Bob Beckle getting his own show ) (Shep & Greta & Geraldo & Liz & that Skeletor Alan Colmes still around ) and every segment & Show having Lefty Contributers & Guests & Panel Members rat packing the Middle Right Host or Guests ...


----------



## francoHFW

Lak- My Computer ain't very alive either. Thanks for the inspiration, with this computer I need all the help I can get...lol.


----------



## oreo

francoHFW said:


> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...




It's GREAT that you Liberals are having to come out and defend these IDIOTS every 2 minutes.  

_*Here's  what Jimmy Hoffa said today--in front of a largely union crowd--aka Obama fainters--*_

Cranking up the anti-Tea Party rhetoric, Teamsters President Jimmy Hoffa called on workers to "take these son-of-a-bitches out" as he warmed up a crowd Monday in Detroit ahead of President Obama's Labor Day speech.



> The rhetoric coming from speakers at the event was already *heated* before Hoffa took the stage. Hoffa then declared there's a "war on workers" and vowed that organized labor would "remember in November" which lawmakers were opposing the president's agenda.
> 
> "We've got to keep an eye on the battle that we face -- a war on workers. And you see it everywhere.* It is the Tea Party," he said. "And there's only one way to beat and win that war -- the one thing about working people is, we like a good fight."*
> 
> Hoffa called on workers to get involved in opposing Tea Party-aligned lawmakers next November.
> 
> "President Obama, this is your army, we are ready to march," Hoffa said. "But everybody here's got to vote. *If we go back, and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out."*




WHITE HOUSE LABOR EVENTS TURN UGLY - Teamsters - Fox Nation

_It's on video too._

I think I remember another perfectly pronounced speech regarding civil discourse from Obama?---


----------



## francoHFW

Does Beckle have a show? He's outnumbered 4 to 1 on the Five...


----------



## Conservative

oreo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's GREAT that you Liberals are having to come out and defend these IDIOTS every 2 minutes.
> 
> _*Here's  what Jimmy Hoffa said today--in front of a largely union crowd--aka Obama fainters--*_
> 
> Cranking up the anti-Tea Party rhetoric, Teamsters President Jimmy Hoffa called on workers to "take these son-of-a-bitches out" as he warmed up a crowd Monday in Detroit ahead of President Obama's Labor Day speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rhetoric coming from speakers at the event was already *heated* before Hoffa took the stage. Hoffa then declared there's a "war on workers" and vowed that organized labor would "remember in November" which lawmakers were opposing the president's agenda.
> 
> "We've got to keep an eye on the battle that we face -- a war on workers. And you see it everywhere.* It is the Tea Party," he said. "And there's only one way to beat and win that war -- the one thing about working people is, we like a good fight."*
> 
> Hoffa called on workers to get involved in opposing Tea Party-aligned lawmakers next November.
> 
> "President Obama, this is your army, we are ready to march," Hoffa said. "But everybody here's got to vote. *If we go back, and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHITE HOUSE LABOR EVENTS TURN UGLY - Teamsters - Fox Nation
> 
> _It's on video too._
> 
> I think I remember another perfectly pronounced speech regarding civil discourse from Obama?---
Click to expand...

The video on FOX was apparently doctored. Hoffa really threw teddy bears to the children in the audience, and floated across the stage, shooting rainbows out of his ass, praising Obama, who flew by on a magical unicorn.


----------



## Failzero

francoHFW said:


> Does Beckle have a show? He's outnumbered 4 to 1 on the Five...



Bill O'Liely (Consumate Middle of the Roader ) could not stand it with just Leftys Greta Shep Geraldo & Liz having shows he had to give Beckle one too , it in the pipeline now.


----------



## francoHFW

oreo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's GREAT that you Liberals are having to come out and defend these IDIOTS every 2 minutes.
> 
> _*Here's  what Jimmy Hoffa said today--in front of a largely union crowd--aka Obama fainters--*_
> 
> Cranking up the anti-Tea Party rhetoric, Teamsters President Jimmy Hoffa called on workers to "take these son-of-a-bitches out" as he warmed up a crowd Monday in Detroit ahead of President Obama's Labor Day speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rhetoric coming from speakers at the event was already *heated* before Hoffa took the stage. Hoffa then declared there's a "war on workers" and vowed that organized labor would "remember in November" which lawmakers were opposing the president's agenda.
> 
> "We've got to keep an eye on the battle that we face -- a war on workers. And you see it everywhere.* It is the Tea Party," he said. "And there's only one way to beat and win that war -- the one thing about working people is, we like a good fight."*
> 
> Hoffa called on workers to get involved in opposing Tea Party-aligned lawmakers next November.
> 
> "President Obama, this is your army, we are ready to march," Hoffa said. "But everybody here's got to vote. *If we go back, and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHITE HOUSE LABOR EVENTS TURN UGLY - Teamsters - Fox Nation
> 
> _It's on video too._
> 
> I think I remember another perfectly pronounced speech regarding civil discourse from Obama?---
Click to expand...


HOW BRAINWASHED CAN YOU GET???


----------



## oreo

francoHFW said:


> Does Beckle have a show? He's outnumbered 4 to 1 on the Five...




Bob Beckle is ALWAYS on FOX--and on many programs for commentary.  Along with many other democrat/liberal commentators.  You'll note that the people on this board that watch Fox are much more informed about topics--versus the libtards that have their lips stuck on the asse's of MSNBC--who is owned by General Electric--and who's CEO just happens to be Obama's job czar.


----------



## Failzero

oreo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Beckle have a show? He's outnumbered 4 to 1 on the Five...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Beckle is ALWAYS on FOX--and on many programs for commentary.  Along with many other democrat/liberal commentators.  You'll note that the people on this thread are much more informed about topics--versus the libtards that have their lips stuck on the asse's of MSNBC--who is owned by General Electric--and who's CEO just happens to be Obama's job czar.
Click to expand...


But soon he will have his own Show there to really foist his Twaddle ...


----------



## oreo

francoHFW said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's GREAT that you Liberals are having to come out and defend these IDIOTS every 2 minutes.
> 
> _*Here's  what Jimmy Hoffa said today--in front of a largely union crowd--aka Obama fainters--*_
> 
> Cranking up the anti-Tea Party rhetoric, Teamsters President Jimmy Hoffa called on workers to "take these son-of-a-bitches out" as he warmed up a crowd Monday in Detroit ahead of President Obama's Labor Day speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rhetoric coming from speakers at the event was already *heated* before Hoffa took the stage. Hoffa then declared there's a "war on workers" and vowed that organized labor would "remember in November" which lawmakers were opposing the president's agenda.
> 
> "We've got to keep an eye on the battle that we face -- a war on workers. And you see it everywhere.* It is the Tea Party," he said. "And there's only one way to beat and win that war -- the one thing about working people is, we like a good fight."*
> 
> Hoffa called on workers to get involved in opposing Tea Party-aligned lawmakers next November.
> 
> "President Obama, this is your army, we are ready to march," Hoffa said. "But everybody here's got to vote. *If we go back, and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHITE HOUSE LABOR EVENTS TURN UGLY - Teamsters - Fox Nation
> 
> _It's on video too._
> 
> I think I remember another perfectly pronounced speech regarding civil discourse from Obama?---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOW BRAINWASHED CAN YOU GET???
Click to expand...


  Hoffa is on video for making this comment--tomorrow when it's posted I will be glad to drag it up for you--so you can view it yourself---  I already saw it on Fox News--and he did indeed make these comments.

Now you can twist his meaning of his statements all you want-in your futile effort-to cover his ass--but he did say it.


----------



## francoHFW

Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!


----------



## francoHFW

Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America


----------



## Lumpy 1

Unions...inciting violence....nope, that could never happen....


----------



## francoHFW

Caught in Another Lie: Fox News Doctors Hoffa Speech To ...
5 hours ago ... Caught in Another Lie: Fox News Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For 
Violence ... by saying &#8220;Let's take these son of a bitches out and give America 
back to America where we belong!&#8221; ... More from Media Matters: ...

Caught in Another Lie: Fox News Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Angry Black Lady Chronicles - SimilarFox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence ...
Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence. ... http://mediamatters.
org/blog/201109050003 ... Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning 
violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. ...

Democratic Underground... - Similar


----------



## oreo

francoHFW said:


> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America




*HERE IS THE VIDEO*--it doesn't look doctored to me.

The words 

*WAR
TEA PARTY
WE LIKE A GOOD FIGHT
SONS-OF BITCHES
AND TAKE THEM OUT*--couldn't be more clear.

WATCH IT YOURSELF:

Jimmy Hoffa Threatens GOP At Obama Event: "Lets Take These Son Of Bitches Out" - YouTube

*Oh the left wing hate rhetoric that spews out of loose mouths always comes back to bite them in the ass--*LOL


----------



## francoHFW

Absolute numbskulls...


----------



## francoHFW

You actually ENJOY being FOS...LOL!!


----------



## Failzero

francoHFW said:


> Absolute numbskulls...



Agreed , Open Borders ,diversity at any cost  NAMBLA supporters ...


----------



## Lakhota

I just love being presented with a Fox video to prove Fox didn't doctor the video.  Now that's real evidence...


----------



## Wicked Jester

francoHFW said:


> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...


You actually think a change of screen names is going to lend you anymore credibility, HellofromWarsaw?

Stupid fuckin' hippie!


----------



## oreo

francoHFW said:


> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!




And here is a video of Joe Biden at a Union Rally---

FIGHT--FIGHT--FIGHT--YOU'RE UNDER ASSAULT BY BARBARIANS--YOU'RE THE ONLY POWER--- _ Well it looks like they're really pissed because they have come across another POWER--called the Tea Party movement in this country--and they're flat freakin out over it.
_
Biden at AFL CIO - YouTube


----------



## oreo

Lakhota said:


> I just love being presented with a Fox video to prove Fox didn't doctor the video.  Now that's real evidence...




Well I have seen doctored videos before--they're obvious--this one isn't.  The worst I saw was MSNBC showing a man with a gun on his hip--claimed he was a white surpremist at a tea party rally--and fortunately FOX was there filming the exact same man--who turned out to a black security guard.


----------



## oreo

francoHFW said:


> Caught in Another Lie: Fox News Doctors Hoffa Speech To ...
> 5 hours ago ... Caught in Another Lie: Fox News Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For
> Violence ... by saying Let's take these son of a bitches out and give America
> back to America where we belong! ... More from Media Matters: ...
> 
> Caught in Another Lie: Fox News Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Angry Black Lady Chronicles - SimilarFox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence ...
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence. ... http://mediamatters.
> org/blog/201109050003 ... Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning
> violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. ...
> 
> Democratic Underground... - Similar



So something from the "*ANGRY black ladies chronicles is more credible than FOX NEWS?"*

Holy Crap--that's the funniest thing I've seen in a long long time.  Thanks for the laugh--


----------



## francoHFW

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love being presented with a Fox video to prove Fox didn't doctor the video.  Now that's real evidence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen doctored videos before--they're obvious--this one isn't.  The worst I saw was MSNBC showing a man with a gun on his hip--claimed he was a white surpremist at a tea party rally--and fortunately FOX was there filming the exact same man--who turned out to a black security guard.
> 
> View attachment 15090
Click to expand...



MORE bs...


"You actually think a change of screen names is going to lend you anymore credibility, HellofromWarsaw?"

   Yup, that's why I explain it's me- MORON.


----------



## Lakhota

Journal Editor Resigns After Publishing Flawed Climate Study Touted By Forbes, Fox | Media Matters for America


----------



## francoHFW

oreo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught in Another Lie: Fox News Doctors Hoffa Speech To ...
> 5 hours ago ... Caught in Another Lie: Fox News Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For
> Violence ... by saying Let's take these son of a bitches out and give America
> back to America where we belong! ... More from Media Matters: ...
> 
> Caught in Another Lie: Fox News Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Angry Black Lady Chronicles - SimilarFox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence ...
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence. ... http://mediamatters.
> org/blog/201109050003 ... Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning
> violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. ...
> 
> Democratic Underground... - Similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So something from the "*ANGRY black ladies chronicles is more credible than FOX NEWS?"*
> 
> Holy Crap--that's the funniest thing I've seen in a long long time.  Thanks for the laugh--
Click to expand...


Actually it IS, racist Foxbot...LOL!!


----------



## Wicked Jester

francoHFW said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love being presented with a Fox video to prove Fox didn't doctor the video.  Now that's real evidence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen doctored videos before--they're obvious--this one isn't.  The worst I saw was MSNBC showing a man with a gun on his hip--claimed he was a white surpremist at a tea party rally--and fortunately FOX was there filming the exact same man--who turned out to a black security guard.
> 
> View attachment 15090
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MORE bs...
> 
> 
> "You actually think a change of screen names is going to lend you anymore credibility, HellofromWarsaw?"
> 
> Yup, that's why I explain it's me- MORON.
Click to expand...

So, were you banned under your former screen name?


----------



## francoHFW

And yet they'll repeat ALL this BS for YEARS...Hence, Brainwashed Pub Dupes...luckily, the REST of the world has caught on...Goebbels is very proud LOL.


----------



## Lumpy 1

francoHFW.. you seem a tad pissed tonight...a little funny though..

So, do you believe Hoffa loves the Tea Party Members and wishes them well?


----------



## francoHFW

Wicked Jester said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen doctored videos before--they're obvious--this one isn't.  The worst I saw was MSNBC showing a man with a gun on his hip--claimed he was a white surpremist at a tea party rally--and fortunately FOX was there filming the exact same man--who turned out to a black security guard.
> 
> View attachment 15090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE bs...
> 
> 
> "You actually think a change of screen names is going to lend you anymore credibility, HellofromWarsaw?"
> 
> Yup, that's why I explain it's me- MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, were you banned under your former screen name?
Click to expand...


JFC you're dumb. READ. Technical Problems.


----------



## Lakhota

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgOkuI9gBLQ]Sean Hannity and Fox caught editing Obama speech - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCQ4gAAVW2k&feature=related]FOX NEWS CAUGHT ALTERING NEWS FOOTAGE TO HELP MCCAIN ?-SHOCK! - YouTube[/ame]

Fox News Caught Repeatedly Cropping, Manipulating Video


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Mr.Nick

Labor unions are going after and attacking the tea party - as a matter of fact a few weeks ago several union employees we're surprisingly found not guilt for beating a man - a tea party activist-  half to death...

SEIU Members Found &#8216;Not Guilty&#8217; in Brutal Beating of Tea Party Activist | Video | TheBlaze.com

Plenty of citations there.....

Thats just recently...

These are the same fucks that have been sabotaging and biting peoples fingers off...

Does the MSM report any of this???

Naw....If they reported the truth progressives would look like anarchist monkeys if they did, so they don't because they want the democrat candidates to with the election - now that is about as honest as you can get.

I suppose that's what you get for reading CNN...

I bet NO progressive knows a fucking thing about that story...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mr.Nick said:


> Labor unions are going after and attacking the tea party - as a matter of fact a few weeks ago several union employees we're surprisingly found not guilt for beating a man - a tea party activist-  half to death...
> 
> SEIU Members Found Not Guilty in Brutal Beating of Tea Party Activist | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> Plenty of citations there.....
> 
> Thats just recently...
> 
> These are the same fucks that have been sabotaging and biting peoples fingers off...
> 
> Does the MSM report any of this???
> 
> Naw....If they reported the truth progressives would look like anarchist monkeys if they did, so they don't because they want the democrat candidates to with the election - now that is about as honest as you can get.
> 
> I suppose that's what you get for reading CNN...
> 
> I bet NO progressive knows a fucking thing about that story...



Now their union hero's... I suppose..


----------



## Lakhota

The teabaggers should be wary of organized labor.  They push back.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Lakhota said:


> The teabaggers should be wary of organized labor.  They push back.



Yes... Unions are quite threatening to the private American...

 nice you pointed that out..


----------



## Mr.Nick

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labor unions are going after and attacking the tea party - as a matter of fact a few weeks ago several union employees we're surprisingly found not guilt for beating a man - a tea party activist-  half to death...
> 
> SEIU Members Found Not Guilty in Brutal Beating of Tea Party Activist | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> Plenty of citations there.....
> 
> Thats just recently...
> 
> These are the same fucks that have been sabotaging and biting peoples fingers off...
> 
> Does the MSM report any of this???
> 
> Naw....If they reported the truth progressives would look like anarchist monkeys if they did, so they don't because they want the democrat candidates to with the election - now that is about as honest as you can get.
> 
> I suppose that's what you get for reading CNN...
> 
> I bet NO progressive knows a fucking thing about that story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now their union hero's... I suppose..
Click to expand...


I'm sure the progressives would just call it civic duty.....

I'd call it a brutal beating...

Oh and they're the ones that claim the tea party is "violent."

The unions only beat a guy into a fucking wheel chair, or if it really matters a "black guy" and where is the media???

Oh yeah... because their is no fucking bias......

"Duh there is no bias."

What if a tea party member beat a black union member into a fucking wheelchair what do you think would happen??

CNN
MSNBC
CBC
ABC
NBC
FOX Local

It be the hate crime of the century...

Even as a human being these progressive fucks don't care....

This is why I say that they're evil little fucks with every opportunity and which is why they're my enemy...

They put a black guy in a wheelchair while labeling us Tea Party members racists.....


----------



## Mr.Nick

Lakhota said:


> The teabaggers should be wary of organized labor.  They push back.




Oh so now you admit the violence?


----------



## Lakhota

> Oh so now you admit the violence?



Is that what I said?  I said they push back - which inherently means they were pushed first.  Do you have access to any dictionaries or encyclopedias or such?


----------



## Lakhota

BTW, what part of "NOT GUILTY" don't you understand?

SEIU Members Found Not Guilty in Brutal Beating of Tea Party Activist | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Mr.Nick

Lakhota said:


> Oh so now you admit the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?  I said they push back - which inherently means they were pushed first.  Do you have access to any dictionaries or encyclopedias or such?
Click to expand...


Funny how your ego advocates it and my blood invented it, yet I oppose it.

Actually its irony....

I'm Sicilian and my grandfathers uncles thought playing around with the unions was fun..

Well he died in the 70's and I don't think its fun at all....

Unions are a bunch of fucking sheep...


----------



## Lakhota

Well... you're entitled to your opinion...


----------



## Lakhota

UPDATE: Health Care Reform Fistfight Results in Not Guilty Verdict « CBS St. Louis


----------



## francoHFW

The Blaze is Glenn Beck- totally FOS, now you are too...turn OFF the BS- hoping for your recovery...


----------



## Lakhota

HFW, it gets scary when you leave me alone with these people...


----------



## Mr.Nick

Lakhota said:


> Well... you're entitled to your opinion...



Well that's very odd...


----------



## francoHFW

I'm sure they're lovely in real life, but the misinformation and fear they get from the Pub propaganda machine is scary. It's really the whole story of politics these days. The truth will out in the age of information. It's not new either, just HUGE with all the RW BS media right now. Death throes of crappe hopefully. Rush, Murdoch, and Rev. Moon? I don't THINK SO.


----------



## grunt11b

Never fear, it will all be over with November 2012 right? and Obama will win hands down right? SO why sweat it?


----------



## grunt11b

> The USA is the only modern country in the world where full time workers live in poverty and have no health care (500k bankruptcies a year, most HAVE insurance - crap insurance!)After 30 years of Voodoo: worst min. wage, work conditions, illegal work safeguards, vacations, work week, college costs, rich/poor gap, upward social mobility, % homeless and in prison. And you complain about the victims? Are you an idiot or an A-hole?


 All because of Democrat policies. Thank your masters, and stop blaming the Tea Party for everything.


----------



## francoHFW

Union violence is nothing these days- unfortunately so are unions and workers rights- Thanks Pubs.. Plus, NOT GUILTY!!


----------



## grunt11b

Your welcome, it's not like unions actually stand for the workers these days anyways, I know, I was a member of the biggest union in this country until about 6 months ago when I realized exactly where my union dues where going. I dropped my membership, and the union can go to hell for all I care.


----------



## francoHFW

grunt11b said:


> The USA is the only modern country in the world where full time workers live in poverty and have no health care (500k bankruptcies a year, most HAVE insurance - crap insurance!)After 30 years of Voodoo: worst min. wage, work conditions, illegal work safeguards, vacations, work week, college costs, rich/poor gap, upward social mobility, % homeless and in prison. And you complain about the victims? Are you an idiot or an A-hole?
> 
> 
> 
> All because of Democrat policies. Thank your masters, and stop blaming the Tea Party for everything.
Click to expand...



    The Tea Party? LOL!! Misled pub dupes about to leave the scene- swallowed back up by the GOP,. Those things have happened because of Reaganism and Voodoo. The top 2% have tripled their wealth while everyone else have suffered- Also- thanks for the depression and the stupidest wars ever.


----------



## francoHFW

You'll be sorry. Megarich elitist Pubs are the enemy of the non rich. Great con men though...


----------



## francoHFW

And good night.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Mr.Nick said:


> Labor unions are going after and attacking the tea party - as a matter of fact a few weeks ago several union employees we're surprisingly found not guilt for beating a man - a tea party activist-  half to death...
> 
> SEIU Members Found Not Guilty in Brutal Beating of Tea Party Activist | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> Plenty of citations there.....
> 
> Thats just recently...
> 
> These are the same fucks that have been sabotaging and biting peoples fingers off...
> 
> Does the MSM report any of this???
> 
> Naw....If they reported the truth progressives would look like anarchist monkeys if they did, so they don't because they want the democrat candidates to with the election - now that is about as honest as you can get.
> 
> I suppose that's what you get for reading CNN...
> 
> I bet NO progressive knows a fucking thing about that story...



I remember that story very well, and I remember at the time telling everyone the SEIU guys were innocent.  Gladney was a fraud.  I'm glad (no pun intended) justice prevailed.

The Right of course had them tried and convicted 2 seconds after the story came out.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lakhota said:


> BTW, what part of "NOT GUILTY" don't you understand?
> 
> SEIU Members Found Not Guilty in Brutal Beating of Tea Party Activist | Video | TheBlaze.com



I thought that was rather odd too.  Citing a not guilty verdict to support a claim they were guilty.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The Right might be in a bit better position to feign righteous indignation over the Hoffa remarks had they not in overwhelming consensus repeatedly defended comparable rhetoric from their own heroes.


----------



## editec

francoHFW said:


> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link- Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...


 

Exactly as I predicted in yesterday's thread about this "threat".

One sentence taken out of context for purposes of intelectual dishonesty.


I didn't even bother to look up the full text of the thread because I knew that this was an obvious hatchet job by FOX.


----------



## Conservative

I love how some of those on the left whine that context doesn't matter... until they need it to.


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> The Right might be in a bit better position to feign righteous indignation over the Hoffa remarks had they not in overwhelming consensus repeatedly defended comparable rhetoric from their own heroes.



What heroes would that be?
 And what did they say about people being Son of Bitches and they were going to take them out with *THE PRESIDENT of the United States standing there waiting to TAKE THE STAGE?*
You all can cover for this but Obama showed his True Colors yesterday.


----------



## L.K.Eder

that's how it works with "context".

if you apply "critical thinking"

in the case of the sign at the church, you have to diregard the bible context, and have to interpret the verse as referring to "voting out a political opponent".

put all that into the critical thinking context thingamajig and it says:

"not a death threat"

in the hoffa speech case, the words spoken right before the horrible sentence can be disregarded. context, lol

put all that into the same critical thinking context thingamajig and it says:


"clearly a death threat, incitement to all out war".


----------



## freedombecki

francoHFW said:


> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize,* let's take these son of a bitches out *and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...


Sorry, the phrase "Let's take these sons of bitches out" is mafioso slang that a mob boss uses to tell his hit men to murder somebody.

Since the union has a history of being cushy with the mafia, it's a call for a hit on the target. 

There is no misunderstanding by the press.

I demand Hoffa be excused from his post for ordering the execution against men and women we the people elected to represent us by a majority vote.

We do things in this country by counsel, and we do not put up with leaders demanding Americans to murder other Americans over greed for somebody else's wealth.


----------



## Sallow

freedombecki said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize,* let's take these son of a bitches out *and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the phrase "Let's take these sons of bitches out" is mafioso slang that a mob boss uses to tell his hit men to murder somebody.
> 
> Since the union has a history of being cushy with the mafia, it's a call for a hit on the target.
> 
> There is no misunderstanding by the press.
> 
> I demand Hoffa be excused from his post for ordering the execution against men and women we the people elected to represent us by a majority vote.
> 
> We do things in this country by counsel, and we do not put up with leaders demanding Americans to murder other Americans over greed for somebody else's wealth.
Click to expand...


Well lets see how that plays out..

Like this call for a "hit".


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize,* let's take these son of a bitches out *and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the phrase "Let's take these sons of bitches out" is mafioso slang that a mob boss uses to tell his hit men to murder somebody.
> 
> Since the union has a history of being cushy with the mafia, it's a call for a hit on the target.
> 
> There is no misunderstanding by the press.
> 
> I demand Hoffa be excused from his post for ordering the execution against men and women we the people elected to represent us by a majority vote.
> 
> We do things in this country by counsel, and we do not put up with leaders demanding Americans to murder other Americans over greed for somebody else's wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see how that plays out..
> 
> Like this call for a "hit".
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


you can KEEP posting that same video but it doesn't compare to what Hoffa did WHILE our President was attending and said, NOTHING.
nice try of deflecting for him though.


----------



## Conservative

Sallow said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize,* let's take these son of a bitches out *and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the phrase "Let's take these sons of bitches out" is mafioso slang that a mob boss uses to tell his hit men to murder somebody.
> 
> Since the union has a history of being cushy with the mafia, it's a call for a hit on the target.
> 
> There is no misunderstanding by the press.
> 
> I demand Hoffa be excused from his post for ordering the execution against men and women we the people elected to represent us by a majority vote.
> 
> We do things in this country by counsel, and we do not put up with leaders demanding Americans to murder other Americans over greed for somebody else's wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see how that plays out..
> 
> Like this call for a "hit".
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yeah, let's compare the two statements, dip shit...




> "Let's take these sons of bitches out"



vs.



> "There are consequences to that action"



One is violent rhetoric, the other is not. Since you suffer from terminal stupidity, I'll give you a hint...

THE FIRST ONE WAS VIOLENT RHETORIC.


----------



## Stephanie

That was then...Now he stands on a stage where A union leader call the people in this country, Son of a Bitches and says he is PROUD OF HIM. Keep this in mind when you VOTE in 2012 folks

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMSVEyqMlg4]Obama Calls For Civility In Wake Of Tucson Shooting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

So, did he say it or not ?


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> The Right might be in a bit better position to feign righteous indignation over the Hoffa remarks had they not in overwhelming consensus repeatedly defended comparable rhetoric from their own heroes.


Oh, you mean the ridiculous leftist claims that Palin inspired Laughner?

Good Gaea, how long are you morons gonna be pushing that lie?


----------



## daveman

More tolerance and respect for different views from the Left.


----------



## Seawytch

Does Fox fabricate stories?

Do ursine mammals evacuate in sylvan environments?


----------



## USArmyRetired

In less than 24hrs after Teamster Boss James Hoffa said his awful comments about what he wanted to do to the Tea Party, Governor Sarah Palin has written a retaliatory response which she publicly calls him out by name and labels him a greedy thug who only wants a paycheck and who doesn't represent the real interests of working men and women and that the Tea Party does which is the truth. So far she is the only person to do this out of the other GOP candidates even though she is not one.....yet. Not one peep has come out of Perry, Bachmann or Romney's mouths. With this response and done so quickly, it makes me more confident that she will enter the race. In reading her attack on Hoffa and Obama and her praise for the common union individual worker, it is clear that she understands what is going on within the union bosses. She explains basically that they are backstabbers. Reading this, she is the only out there who gives any indication that she would be willing to take on corruption in this country, especially with union bosses like Hoffa. It feels like I'm back in the 60s when Bobby Kennedy was taking on senior Hoffa reading Palin's brutal attack on junior Hoffa and the president who clearly agreed with his vitriol yesterday. I believe that is why the establishment is afraid of her...on both sides of the aisle. She did take on corruption in Alaska and I think we are getting a taste of it here in this response in the link. 


https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150285058673435


----------



## Conservative

Seawytch said:


> Do ursine mammals evacuate in sylvan environments?



Do some posters use big words they had to GOOGLE in an attempt to appear smarter than they are?


----------



## Warrior102

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## USArmyRetired

Warrior102 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Typical doper hippie reponse and not suprising at all. Go back to sleep while fine American patriots can place substantive coherant responses to the thread subject.


----------



## Full-Auto

USArmyRetired said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> Typical doper hippie reponse and not suprising at all. Go back to sleep while fine American patriots can place substantive coherant responses to the thread subject.
Click to expand...


The DNC Chair was questioned over the comments. She avoided the question, sidestepped then in true dem fashion cowered from further discussion.


----------



## Seawytch

Conservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do ursine mammals evacuate in sylvan environments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do some posters use big words they had to GOOGLE in an attempt to appear smarter than they are?
Click to expand...


Oh, poor dear. Were they too big for you? Here ya go...

Dictionary.com | Find the Meanings and Definitions of Words at Dictionary.com


----------



## bodecea

They should have raffled off a Glock.  Then the Right wing and Fox would not have had a problem with it.


----------



## Seawytch

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Right might be in a bit better position to feign righteous indignation over the Hoffa remarks had they not in overwhelming consensus repeatedly defended comparable rhetoric from their own heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean the ridiculous leftist claims that Palin inspired Laughner?
> 
> Good Gaea, how long are you morons gonna be pushing that lie?
Click to expand...


Palin inspired Laughner? Nah...he started out crazy. I'm sure the rhetoric didn't help any, but most of his rhetoric was in his head. 

More likely the reference was to Glenn Beck and Byron Williams or O'Reilly and the guy that killed Doctor Tiller. 

Or maybe that guy in, where was it, Sweden maybe... that killed all those kids at that camp. He like that Atlas Jugs, Pam Geller.


----------



## Full-Auto

francoHFW said:


> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!



So this piss ant needed a new moniker and avatar.

Shocking!!!


----------



## Conservative

Seawytch said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do ursine mammals evacuate in sylvan environments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do some posters use big words they had to GOOGLE in an attempt to appear smarter than they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, poor dear. Were they too big for you? Here ya go...
> 
> Dictionary.com | Find the Meanings and Definitions of Words at Dictionary.com
Click to expand...


Actually I am certain I knew the meaning of those words prior to you GOOGLING them.


----------



## naturegirl

Spin it all you want, if you want to "vote" someone out, you don't "take" them out.  The lefties don't even see the irony in one word.  Thugs are thugs, the language they use indicates they have a different mind set.  

Hoffa said, "take them out", not "vote them out".  So is there really an argument here??  Who gives a crap what some news source says, Mass Media spins stuff all the time!!


----------



## USArmyRetired

Full-Auto said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> Typical doper hippie reponse and not suprising at all. Go back to sleep while fine American patriots can place substantive coherant responses to the thread subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DNC Chair was questioned over the comments. She avoided the question, sidestepped then in true dem fashion cowered from further discussion.
Click to expand...


Rick Perry being interviewed in Austin was just asked on Fox & Friends for his thoughts on Hoffa's rant yesterday. He evaded the question completely and diverted the conversation to praising the union firefighters battling the fires. You know he is in bed with the trucking unions wanting that Texas Canada corridor.


----------



## Full-Auto

USArmyRetired said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical doper hippie reponse and not suprising at all. Go back to sleep while fine American patriots can place substantive coherant responses to the thread subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC Chair was questioned over the comments. She avoided the question, sidestepped then in true dem fashion cowered from further discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick Perry being interviewed in Austin was just asked on Fox & Friends for his thoughts on Hoffa's rant yesterday. He evaded the question completely and diverted the conversation to praising the union firefighters battling the fires. You know he is in bed with the trucking unions wanting that Texas Canada corridor.
Click to expand...


Perry is an establishment repub. But would still be better then any democrat. McCain caused me to go third party. I will hold my nose if required in casting my next ballot.  The dems must be stopped.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

This is why the Left hates Palin.

This is why she's qualified to be America's CEO


----------



## Sallow

Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.

Yay team!


----------



## Seawytch

Conservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do some posters use big words they had to GOOGLE in an attempt to appear smarter than they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, poor dear. Were they too big for you? Here ya go...
> 
> Dictionary.com | Find the Meanings and Definitions of Words at Dictionary.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I am certain I knew the meaning of those words prior to you GOOGLING them.
Click to expand...


Of course you did dear. Here's your cookie...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Left needs to lie 24/7/365


----------



## USArmyRetired

Sallow said:


> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.



You are stating a complete falsehood and you know it. Your just insinuating out of spite. On the other hand, Hoffa needs to apologize and find unity with the Tea Party.


----------



## Ravi

Sallow said:


> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> Yay team!


Maybe she'll call on someone to shoot him.


----------



## Sallow

USArmyRetired said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stating a complete falsehood and you know it. Your just insinuating out of spite. On the other hand, Hoffa needs to apologize and find unity with the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


Giffords, herself, stated the same "falsehood".


----------



## NGSamson

The one I heard this morning says "everyone has a vote lets take those sons a bitches out, or something to that effect. What did he say ? Where is the editing ?


----------



## Sallow

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> Yay team!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she'll call on someone to shoot him.
Click to expand...


Why not?

It worked well the last time.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

(I dunno, but whatever happened to the appeal for calmness and peace in the national rhetoric that were issued in the aftermath of the Gabby Gifford's shooting last January? Probably went the same way as one Islamofascist tactic in Islam's war against Christianity, when they are faced with being forced to open and endure a can of whup@ss, they're ready to call for a cease fire and a total halt to hostilities, but when its a time for them to simply behead their enemies, who needs peace?)

"&#8220;President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. Let&#8217;s take these son of bitches out&#8230;&#8221;

Posted by William A. Jacobson   Monday, September 5, 2011 at 2:10pm  

Obama gave a speech today.  It was in Detroit.

Jimmy Hoffa Jr. set the tone as the warm up act (video links below)(h/t @allahpundit):


Teamsters President Jimmy Hoffa had some profane, combative words for Republicans while warming up the crowd for President Obama in Detroit, Michigan on Monday.

&#8220;We got to keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party. And you know, there is only one way to beat and win that war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you know what? They&#8217;ve got a war, they got a war with us and there&#8217;s only going to be one winner. It&#8217;s going to be the workers of Michigan, and America. We&#8217;re going to win that war,&#8221; Jimmy Hoffa Jr. said to a heavily union crowd.

&#8220;President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. Let&#8217;s take these son of bitches out and give America back to an America where we belong,&#8221; Hoffa added.

I haven&#8217;t heard Obama&#8217;s speech yet, but will do an update when it&#8217;s available. For now, you will have to accept James Taranto&#8217;s summary:

"Shorter Obama: Re elect Me and the whole country can be as successful and as propserous as Detroit"

Update: We now know Obama&#8217;s theme for Thursday&#8217;s speech before Congress, Republicans need to put country before party:


&#8220;We&#8217;re going to see if we&#8217;ve got some straight shooters,&#8221; Obama told a friendly crowd at a labor picnic on Detroit&#8217;s waterfront. &#8220;We&#8217;re going to see if congressional Republicans can put country before party.&#8221;

&#8220;Show us what you got,&#8221; Obama said at another point.

Thanks to Breitbart TV for the embeds of the Hoffa rant and Obama&#8217;s warm verbal embrace of Hoffa."

» &#8220;President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. Let&#8217;s take these son of bitches out&#8230;&#8221; - Le·gal In·sur·rec·tion


----------



## blastoff

Just wondering how the greedy thugs of the world like being lumped in with a union stooge like Hoffa?


----------



## NGSamson

bitterlyclingin said:


> President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. Lets take these son of bitches out
> 
> Posted by William A. Jacobson   Monday, September 5, 2011 at 2:10pm
> 
> Obama gave a speech today.  It was in Detroit.
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa Jr. set the tone as the warm up act (video links below)(h/t @allahpundit):
> 
> 
> Teamsters President Jimmy Hoffa had some profane, combative words for Republicans while warming up the crowd for President Obama in Detroit, Michigan on Monday.
> 
> We got to keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party. And you know, there is only one way to beat and win that war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you know what? Theyve got a war, they got a war with us and theres only going to be one winner. Its going to be the workers of Michigan, and America. Were going to win that war, Jimmy Hoffa Jr. said to a heavily union crowd.
> 
> President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. Lets take these son of bitches out and give America back to an America where we belong, Hoffa added.
> 
> I havent heard Obamas speech yet, but will do an update when its available. For now, you will have to accept James Tarantos summary:
> 
> "Shorter Obama: Re elect Me and the whole country can be as successful and as propserous as Detroit"
> 
> Update: We now know Obamas theme for Thursdays speech before Congress, Republicans need to put country before party:
> 
> 
> Were going to see if weve got some straight shooters, Obama told a friendly crowd at a labor picnic on Detroits waterfront. Were going to see if congressional Republicans can put country before party.
> 
> Show us what you got, Obama said at another point.
> 
> Thanks to Breitbart TV for the embeds of the Hoffa rant and Obamas warm verbal embrace of Hoffa.
> 
> » President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. Lets take these son of bitches out - Le·gal In·sur·rec·tion



Hm. Thank you.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

Did Obama disapprove of Hoffa&#8217;s incendiary message? Apparently not; he mentioned Hoffa only to say that he is proud of him. But, what the heck: he sat through &#8220;God DAMN America&#8221; for twenty years without protest, so I guess he can put up with Tea Party &#8220;sons of bitches,&#8221; too.

News accounts of Obama&#8217;s Detroit appearance have generally failed to mention Hoffa&#8217;s threats or Obama&#8217;s acquiescence in them, but rather have focused on Obama&#8217;s challenge to Republicans, as in this Associated Press account:


President Barack Obama used a boisterous Labor Day rally to put congressional Republicans on the spot, challenging them to place the country&#8217;s interests above all else and vote to create jobs and put the economy back on a path toward growth. &#8220;Show us what you&#8217;ve got,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Vote to create jobs?&#8221; Actually, the GOP is prepared to do that, but Harry Reid would never let their proposals come to the floor of the Senate; and if they somehow passed, Obama would veto them.


Obama said roads and bridges nationwide need rebuilding and more than 1 million unemployed construction workers are itching to &#8220;get dirty&#8221; making the repairs. He portrayed Congress as an obstacle to getting that work done.

This is Alice-in-Wonderland stuff. Does Obama seriously think there is anyone who doesn&#8217;t recall that just two years ago, Congress&#8211;far from being an &#8220;obstacle&#8221;&#8211;borrowed a trillion dollars from our children and gave it to Obama, ostensibly to spend in large part on roads and bridges? Only to find&#8211;ha-ha&#8211;that those projects &#8220;weren&#8217;t as shovel-ready as we thought.&#8221; (When I say &#8220;anyone,&#8221; of course, I mean sentient American citizens, not reporters and editors.) Pretty much everyone regards that &#8220;stimulus&#8221; as an abject failure, and only a hardy few hyper-partisans&#8211;Paul Krugman comes to mind&#8211;try to sell the absurd claim that the only problem with the &#8220;stimulus&#8221; is that it wasn&#8217;t big enough. So now we are supposed to waste another trillion dollars?


&#8220;Given the urgency of this moment, given the hardship that many people are facing, folks have got to get together. But we&#8217;re not going to wait for them [i.e., the Republicans].&#8221;

That is really a very funny line. Obama has been in office now for going on three years. For the first two years he had Congress all to himself. So what were Obama and the Democrats doing for all those months? Waiting for the Republicans? Did the nation&#8217;s economic crisis only start to become urgent when Republicans took the House last November?


Desperate Times In Detroit | Power Line


----------



## Moonglow

Palin don't work for free


----------



## NGSamson

bitterlyclingin said:


> Did Obama disapprove of Hoffa&#8217;s incendiary message? Apparently not; he mentioned Hoffa only to say that he is proud of him. But, what the heck: he sat through &#8220;God DAMN America&#8221; for twenty years without protest, so I guess he can put up with Tea Party &#8220;sons of bitches,&#8221; too.
> 
> News accounts of Obama&#8217;s Detroit appearance have generally failed to mention Hoffa&#8217;s threats or Obama&#8217;s acquiescence in them, but rather have focused on Obama&#8217;s challenge to Republicans, as in this Associated Press account:
> 
> 
> President Barack Obama used a boisterous Labor Day rally to put congressional Republicans on the spot, challenging them to place the country&#8217;s interests above all else and vote to create jobs and put the economy back on a path toward growth. &#8220;Show us what you&#8217;ve got,&#8221; he said.
> 
> &#8220;Vote to create jobs?&#8221; Actually, the GOP is prepared to do that, but Harry Reid would never let their proposals come to the floor of the Senate; and if they somehow passed, Obama would veto them.
> 
> 
> Obama said roads and bridges nationwide need rebuilding and more than 1 million unemployed construction workers are itching to &#8220;get dirty&#8221; making the repairs. He portrayed Congress as an obstacle to getting that work done.
> 
> This is Alice-in-Wonderland stuff. Does Obama seriously think there is anyone who doesn&#8217;t recall that just two years ago, Congress&#8211;far from being an &#8220;obstacle&#8221;&#8211;borrowed a trillion dollars from our children and gave it to Obama, ostensibly to spend in large part on roads and bridges? Only to find&#8211;ha-ha&#8211;that those projects &#8220;weren&#8217;t as shovel-ready as we thought.&#8221; (When I say &#8220;anyone,&#8221; of course, I mean sentient American citizens, not reporters and editors.) Pretty much everyone regards that &#8220;stimulus&#8221; as an abject failure, and only a hardy few hyper-partisans&#8211;Paul Krugman comes to mind&#8211;try to sell the absurd claim that the only problem with the &#8220;stimulus&#8221; is that it wasn&#8217;t big enough. So now we are supposed to waste another trillion dollars?
> 
> 
> &#8220;Given the urgency of this moment, given the hardship that many people are facing, folks have got to get together. But we&#8217;re not going to wait for them [i.e., the Republicans].&#8221;
> 
> That is really a very funny line. Obama has been in office now for going on three years. For the first two years he had Congress all to himself. So what were Obama and the Democrats doing for all those months? Waiting for the Republicans? Did the nation&#8217;s economic crisis only start to become urgent when Republicans took the House last November?
> 
> 
> Desperate Times In Detroit | Power Line



Not to mention the fact that getting America back to work means jobs for the unions.


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> They should have raffled off a Glock.  Then the Right wing and Fox would not have had a problem with it.



I would sit through a Hoffa speech for a chance to win a Glock,


----------



## USArmyRetired

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> Yay team!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she'll call on someone to shoot him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> It worked well the last time.
Click to expand...


Your a sadistic liar. She didn't call on anyone to personally shoot her. Grow up.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Union bosses are nothing but thugs and most union members don't give a shit about anything other than what's best for them.


----------



## Ravi

Big Black Dog said:


> most union members don't give a shit about anything other than what's best for them.


 You mean like Republicans?


----------



## NGSamson

Full-Auto said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> Typical doper hippie reponse and not suprising at all. Go back to sleep while fine American patriots can place substantive coherant responses to the thread subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DNC Chair was questioned over the comments. She avoided the question, sidestepped then in true dem fashion cowered from further discussion.
Click to expand...


I miss the old days when people had the balls to own the statements they made. Politicians are such pussy's thees days.


----------



## Mr Natural

Who gives a shit about what a washed up media whore has to say about anything?


----------



## Full-Auto

NGSamson said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical doper hippie reponse and not suprising at all. Go back to sleep while fine American patriots can place substantive coherant responses to the thread subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC Chair was questioned over the comments. She avoided the question, sidestepped then in true dem fashion cowered from further discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss the old days when people had the balls to own the statements they made. Politicians are such pussy's thees days.
Click to expand...


We need more in your face confrontations with the left.  It is quite easy to force them into pettiness. We have several examples on this board alone.


----------



## Warrior102

USArmyRetired said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> Typical doper hippie reponse and not suprising at all. Go back to sleep while fine American patriots can place substantive coherant responses to the thread subject.
Click to expand...


You're a fake vet. And I don't make a statement like that unless I am absolutely 100% certain.

Don't talk to me about American patriotism, asswipe. 

The only thing you're loyal to is the fucking Aryan Nation, ya fucking skin head beaaaaaaaaaatch


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC Chair was questioned over the comments. She avoided the question, sidestepped then in true dem fashion cowered from further discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the old days when people had the balls to own the statements they made. Politicians are such pussy's thees days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need more in your face confrontations with the left.  It is quite easy to force them into pettiness. We have several examples on this board alone.
Click to expand...


You mean like this:   http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...efend-yourself-from-attack-on-this-board.html


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the old days when people had the balls to own the statements they made. Politicians are such pussy's thees days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more in your face confrontations with the left.  It is quite easy to force them into pettiness. We have several examples on this board alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this:   http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...efend-yourself-from-attack-on-this-board.html
Click to expand...


What part ? the first post ?


----------



## bodecea

NGSamson said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more in your face confrontations with the left.  It is quite easy to force them into pettiness. We have several examples on this board alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this:   http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...efend-yourself-from-attack-on-this-board.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part ? the first post ?
Click to expand...


Draw your own conclusions upon reading.


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the old days when people had the balls to own the statements they made. Politicians are such pussy's thees days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more in your face confrontations with the left.  It is quite easy to force them into pettiness. We have several examples on this board alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this:   http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...efend-yourself-from-attack-on-this-board.html
Click to expand...


I dont see how it applies to Political figures owning what they say, as for the pettiness on the boards, every one does that. We have our position and defend them. You wont find anyone changing there minds on much. Politicians could learn a lesson or two.


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the old days when people had the balls to own the statements they made. Politicians are such pussy's thees days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more in your face confrontations with the left.  It is quite easy to force them into pettiness. We have several examples on this board alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this:   http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...efend-yourself-from-attack-on-this-board.html
Click to expand...


That was great thanks.


----------



## blastoff

Sallow said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stating a complete falsehood and you know it. Your just insinuating out of spite. On the other hand, Hoffa needs to apologize and find unity with the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giffords, herself, stated the same "falsehood".
Click to expand...


Gee, I heard/read about several lefty a-holes making allegations Palin was responsible in various ways but nothing from Giffords herself saying Palin suggested a cap be busted in her noggin.  But I'm sure you've got a link for the class.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hoffa is a moron.

He can't even get his insults correct.

He said son of a bitches which is clearly incorrect.

The correct derogatory is sons of bitches.

Typical union idiot.


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stating a complete falsehood and you know it. Your just insinuating out of spite. On the other hand, Hoffa needs to apologize and find unity with the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giffords, herself, stated the same "falsehood".
Click to expand...


Can you provide a quote of Palin calling for "bust a cap in her noggin?"


----------



## Sallow

blastoff said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are stating a complete falsehood and you know it. Your just insinuating out of spite. On the other hand, Hoffa needs to apologize and find unity with the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giffords, herself, stated the same "falsehood".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I heard/read about several lefty a-holes making allegations Palin was responsible in various ways but nothing from Giffords herself saying Palin suggested a cap be busted in her noggin.  But I'm sure you've got a link for the class.
Click to expand...


Sho' nuff!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

USArmyRetired said:


> In less than 24hrs after Teamster Boss James Hoffa said his awful comments about what he wanted to do to the Tea Party, Governor Sarah Palin has written a retaliatory response which she publicly calls him out by name and labels him a greedy thug who only wants a paycheck and who doesn't represent the real interests of working men and women and that the Tea Party does which is the truth. So far she is the only person to do this out of the other GOP candidates even though she is not one.....yet. Not one peep has come out of Perry, Bachmann or Romney's mouths. With this response and done so quickly, it makes me more confident that she will enter the race. In reading her attack on Hoffa and Obama and her praise for the common union individual worker, it is clear that she understands what is going on within the union bosses. She explains basically that they are backstabbers. Reading this, she is the only out there who gives any indication that she would be willing to take on corruption in this country, especially with union bosses like Hoffa. It feels like I'm back in the 60s when Bobby Kennedy was taking on senior Hoffa reading Palin's brutal attack on junior Hoffa and the president who clearly agreed with his vitriol yesterday. I believe that is why the establishment is afraid of her...on both sides of the aisle. She did take on corruption in Alaska and I think we are getting a taste of it here in this response in the link.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150285058673435



did he give her crabs, or was that al sharpton?

squeal like a pig, sarah, squeal like a pig


----------



## bitterlyclingin

NGSamson said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should have raffled off a Glock.  Then the Right wing and Fox would not have had a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would sit through a Hoffa speech for a chance to win a Glock,
Click to expand...


Giffords never would have had a second chance if Loughner hadn't gone for the glitz of the shiny Glock and chosen the Springfield armory recreation of the Colt M1911 instead.

The way Hoffa's going it looks like we're gonna have to start checking the ammo cabinet twice makin sure we're ready. Wonder if my brother in law still has the name of the guy that wanted to try out his 50 cal on the back 50 acres?


----------



## Dot Com

Payland's right!!! BTW- she STILL won't date you USAR


----------



## bitterlyclingin

(If Jimmy wants his war, well......
Van Jones and Stephen Lerner are readying to fire the first salvos on September 17th this, in their Days Of Rage demonstration on Wall Street. Mr Lerner spoke longingly and fervently earlier this year of bringing the American economy down starting with this event.)

"Evidently, Hoffa Jr, Obama, and the union leadership goon squads think they can sell the TEA Party to the nation as dangerous vermin in need of a good old fashioned hard-hat stomping  as if these are the heady days of 1970, and Peter Boyle is union man Joe, stompin on some hippies.

Listen to the rhetoric coming even from Congresspeople on the left  not just organized labor goons, sober academics, or flaccid white leftwing bloggers playing at keyboard commando  and it is clear that Obama and the progressives, erstwhile so concerned over the need for civility, are preparing the ground for civil unrest in 2012, laying the framework in which the racist anti-government anti-worker anti-immigrant anti-gay anti-woman extremist TEA Partiers are targeted for attacks, both physically and by way of an orchestrated propaganda campaign engaged in jointly by establishment political leaders and the mainstream press. 

The physical attacks will be perfunctorily condemned, but in the same intellectual way the 911 attacks were condemned on the Marxist left: yes, violence is wrong, well be told, and were not in any way supporting the attackers. BUT, the attacks are merely blowback against the racism, extremism, xenophobia, etc., of those who insist on following flawed documents, and cutting spending (which amounts to voting for dirty air, dirty water, unemployment, starving children and old people, an end to public education, etc., etc.).

The entirety of Obamas life and political career were necessarily leading to just such a moment  and it was easy to see for those who were only willing to open their eyes.

This is who the left is. It has always been thus.

But what theyre not counting on is the willingness of the masses to fight back  and in a way I dont think the left has adequately understood.

The revolution is coming, alright. Only the left has misunderstood just who it is who represents The People"


http://proteinwisdom.com/?p=30391


----------



## Sallow

bitterlyclingin said:


> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should have raffled off a Glock.  Then the Right wing and Fox would not have had a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would sit through a Hoffa speech for a chance to win a Glock,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Giffords never would have had a second chance if Loughner hadn't gone for the glitz of the shiny Glock and chosen the Springfield armory recreation of the Colt M1911 instead*.
> 
> The way Hoffa's going it looks like we're gonna have to start checking the ammo cabinet twice makin sure we're ready. Wonder if my brother in law still has the name of the guy that wanted to try out his 50 cal on the back 50 acres?
Click to expand...




Oh gosh really?

You just went there..


----------



## Sallow

Conservative said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the phrase "Let's take these sons of bitches out" is mafioso slang that a mob boss uses to tell his hit men to murder somebody.
> 
> Since the union has a history of being cushy with the mafia, it's a call for a hit on the target.
> 
> There is no misunderstanding by the press.
> 
> I demand Hoffa be excused from his post for ordering the execution against men and women we the people elected to represent us by a majority vote.
> 
> We do things in this country by counsel, and we do not put up with leaders demanding Americans to murder other Americans over greed for somebody else's wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see how that plays out..
> 
> Like this call for a "hit".
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's compare the two statements, dip shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Let's take these sons of bitches out"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There are consequences to that action"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is violent rhetoric, the other is not. Since you suffer from terminal stupidity, I'll give you a hint...
> 
> THE FIRST ONE WAS VIOLENT RHETORIC.
Click to expand...


Alls I'm sayin' it's lets see how it works out.

Like when O'Reilly brayed on about "Tiller the Baby killer", someone actually shot him in a church.

Like when Palin put targets on Democrats, someone actually shot her and many other people.

Let's see how it plays out.

Because you'd have a point if some nut decides to take out tea party types (Which I really don't want to happen).

But I'm thinking..it's not going to happen.

You?


----------



## mudwhistle

Well, it's a war. 

Jimmy Hoffa said Obama's army is ready. 

They're gonna start taking people out the Chicago way. 

Just keep your heads down you SOB Tea Party members.  

Obama spoke after Hoffa and the White House refuses to comment now. 

Yes folks. Get ready for a war.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Sallow said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see how that plays out..
> 
> Like this call for a "hit".
> 
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's compare the two statements, dip shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There are consequences to that action"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is violent rhetoric, the other is not. Since you suffer from terminal stupidity, I'll give you a hint...
> 
> THE FIRST ONE WAS VIOLENT RHETORIC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alls I'm sayin' it's lets see how it works out.
> 
> Like when O'Reilly brayed on about "Tiller the Baby killer", someone actually shot him in a church.
> 
> Like when Palin put targets on Democrats, someone actually shot her and many other people.
> 
> Let's see how it plays out.
> 
> Because you'd have a point if some nut decides to take out tea party types (Which I really don't want to happen).
> 
> But I'm thinking..it's not going to happen.
> 
> You?
Click to expand...



JFK....Murdered by a marxist lefty.

President Ford......Shot at twice, by two FEMALE lefty's.

John Lennon......Murdered by a lefty.

The late great Ronald Reagan......Shot by a lefty.

Gabriell Giffords and others......Shot by a lefty.

I wouldn't put anything past any lefty. They've fully shown their violent ways, with tragic consequences.


----------



## whitehall

That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.


----------



## WillowTree

francoHFW said:


> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...



so you are officially on record as standy by " let's take the sons of bitches out" as being acceptable civil rhetoric.. got it.


----------



## Sallow

Who's Barry?


----------



## Warrior102

Who's Don Hoffa ?


----------



## Ravi

I'm shocked that we don't already have thirty threads on this very topic.


----------



## Ravi

woooooo hoooooo!


----------



## Lakhota

Ravi said:


> I'm shocked that we don't already have thirty threads on this very topic.



I especially like the ones without context.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

whitehall said:


> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.



Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...


----------



## Zona

francoHFW said:


> I guess you LIKE being FOS...LOL



I heard he put out crosshairs on people he didnt like and one of them was shot...no, wait, that wasnt him.  That was Palin right?


----------



## FuelRod

Obama seems like the type to bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Zona

WillowTree said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are officially on record as standy by " let's take the sons of bitches out" as being acceptable civil rhetoric.. got it.
Click to expand...


Are you good with crosshairs or reload?


----------



## whitehall

Warrior102 said:


> Who's Don Hoffa ?




"Don" is the organized crime title. It's union leader Jimmy Hoffa Jr. son of the missing union leader Jimmy Hoffa sr.


----------



## Warrior102

whitehall said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Don Hoffa ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don" is the organized crime title. It's union leader Jimmy Hoffa Jr. son of the missing union leader Jimmy Hoffa sr.
Click to expand...


OK, gotcha.


----------



## Moonglow

What's funny is that a small minority has the rightwingers here stir crazy


----------



## Zona

Sallow said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see how that plays out..
> 
> Like this call for a "hit".
> 
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's compare the two statements, dip shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There are consequences to that action"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is violent rhetoric, the other is not. Since you suffer from terminal stupidity, I'll give you a hint...
> 
> THE FIRST ONE WAS VIOLENT RHETORIC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alls I'm sayin' it's lets see how it works out.
> 
> Like when O'Reilly brayed on about "Tiller the Baby killer", someone actually shot him in a church.
> 
> Like when Palin put targets on Democrats, someone actually shot her and many other people.
> 
> Let's see how it plays out.
> 
> Because you'd have a point if some nut decides to take out tea party types (Which I really don't want to happen).
> 
> But I'm thinking..it's not going to happen.
> 
> You?
Click to expand...


When the right says things, people get shot.  I agree with you, lets see what happens.


----------



## Lakhota

Is this sort of like Second Amendment remedies...?


----------



## Lakhota

Is this sort of like Second Amendment remedies...?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Zona said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you LIKE being FOS...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he put out crosshairs on people he didnt like and one of them was shot...no, wait, that wasnt him.  That was Palin right?
Click to expand...

So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?

Got solid proof?

Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## whitehall

Fabricate? Hoffa said "lets take those bastards out". It wasn't a rallying cry, it was a call to violence and murder. Obama should distance himself from these nut cases if he has any sense but it's all he has left.


----------



## Moonglow

Where are the matresses?


----------



## J.E.D

ScreamingEagle said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
Click to expand...


1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.


----------



## Lakhota

Is this sort of like Second Amendment remedies...?


----------



## Wicked Jester

whitehall said:


> Fabricate? Hoffa said "lets take those bastards out". It wasn't a rallying cry, it was a call to violence and murder. Obama should distance himself from these nut cases if he has any sense but it's all he has left.


There's no room left under that inept cocksuckers bus.......He's already filled the undercarriage with his various scumbag associates he's had to toss under it.


----------



## bodecea

whitehall said:


> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.



Doesn't take much for you to get the vapors, does it?


----------



## daveman

Seawytch said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Right might be in a bit better position to feign righteous indignation over the Hoffa remarks had they not in overwhelming consensus repeatedly defended comparable rhetoric from their own heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean the ridiculous leftist claims that Palin inspired Laughner?
> 
> Good Gaea, how long are you morons gonna be pushing that lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin inspired Laughner? Nah...he started out crazy. I'm sure the rhetoric didn't help any, but most of his rhetoric was in his head.
> 
> More likely the reference was to Glenn Beck and Byron Williams or O'Reilly and the guy that killed Doctor Tiller.
> 
> Or maybe that guy in, where was it, Sweden maybe... that killed all those kids at that camp. He like that Atlas Jugs, Pam Geller.
Click to expand...

So, you push different lies.  Yawn.


----------



## J.E.D

Lakhota said:


> Is this sort of like Second Amendment remedies...?



Second amendment remedies, blood libel, targets. But somehow it's different this time


----------



## BoycottTheday

Every thread needs a theme song


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]


Really?  

What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
'


----------



## bodecea

Ravi said:


> I'm shocked that we don't already have thirty threads on this very topic.



.....the day is still young.   They need to revive from their dead faints first.


----------



## whitehall

Wouldn't you think the president would want to distance himself from this nut case union leader? The sad thing is it's all he has left.


----------



## daveman

Wicked Jester said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you LIKE being FOS...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he put out crosshairs on people he didnt like and one of them was shot...no, wait, that wasnt him.  That was Palin right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
Click to expand...

He heard it on DailyKOS.  That's what leftists consider "solid proof".

Normal people, however, require more than wishful thinking.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

JosefK said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
Click to expand...


1.  Right, he's a Marxist.  2.  He goes by "Barry" as well.  3. Yes, they are thugs.  4.  Linkypoo?


----------



## bodecea

whitehall said:


> Wouldn't you think the president would want to distance himself from this nut case union leader? The sad thing is it's all he has left.



How is he a nut case for firing up his members to vote.......oh yeah, you forgot to mention THAT part of his speech, didn't you?


----------



## Warrior102

Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."


----------



## Truthmatters

No more violent rethoric.

No gun sites, no talking of shooting people, no second amendment solutions to losing elections, no carrying guns arround at political events.

NO SHOOTING PEOPLE IN THE HEAD.

NO Breaking windows

No death threats

No shutting off peoples gas lines

No airplanbes into building ( yes a tax hater did this)




Keep trying to equate this line with all the voilent retohic the right did while it worked for them right up until someone was shot in the head.

If it still worked you would still use it huh?

It doesnt work.

If you use this little stupid statement to justitfy your trying to use violent rethoric again it will hurt your party.

I know you dont care about the real effects and only care about winning but the fact is it will not work again.


To bad so sad this will get no traction because there is no republican recovering from a head wound right now.


I hope ther NEVER is a republican recovering from a head wound.

I hope NO ONE in public service has to suffer violence for their public service.


The right doesnt really care so much , you can tell by their actions.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

francoHFW said:


> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...



Serioulsy you are full of shit

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]


Bring it hoffa and any thug who wants to try me, i'll protect myself.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Truthmatters said:


> No more violent rethoric.
> 
> No gun sites, no talking of shooting people, no second amendment solutions to losing elections, no carrying guns arround at political events.
> 
> NO SHOOTING PEOPLE IN THE HEAD.
> 
> NO Breaking windows
> 
> No death threats
> 
> No shutting off peoples gas lines
> 
> No airplanbes into building ( yes a tax hater did this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying to equate this line with all the voilent retohic the right did while it worked for them right up until someone was shot in the head.
> 
> If it still worked you would still use it huh?
> 
> It doesnt work.
> 
> If you use this little stupid statement to justitfy your trying to use violent rethoric again it will hurt your party.
> 
> I know you dont care about the real effects and only care about winning but the fact is it will not work again.
> 
> 
> To bad so sad this will get no traction because there is no republican recovering from a head wound right now.
> 
> 
> I hope ther NEVER is a republican recovering from a head wound.
> 
> I hope NO ONE in public service has to suffer violence for their public service.
> 
> 
> The right doesnt really care so much , you can tell by their actions.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]

what's that again?

I can't hear you over hoffa's threats of war against me sorry.


----------



## Warrior102

Personally, I think Hoffa and Biden fucked up. 

They have woken a sleeping giant.


----------



## Sallow

ScreamingEagle said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
Click to expand...


He can take a tip from Rand Paul.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N28CRweVlQ4]Rand Paul Campaign Workers Beat Up Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ravi

Warrior102 said:


> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."


I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.

Not to mention acting totally un-American.


----------



## Warrior102

Ravi said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.
> 
> Not to mention acting totally un-American.
Click to expand...


It's all about self-defense Ravi.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

JosefK said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
Click to expand...


1. socialist, communist, marxist, far left ideologue.....take your pick....
2.  currently
3.  unions have a long history of thuggery....James Hoffa Jr. who is a leader of the Teamsters is the son of Jimmy Hoffa who spent time in jail for jury tampering, bribery, and fraud....and who disappeared after meeting with a couple mafia leaders....probably now buried in a meadow somewhere...
4.  have Tea Party LEADERS used such language....?  pls provide proof...


----------



## J.E.D

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  Right, he's a Marxist.  2.  He goes by "Barry" as well.  3. Yes, they are thugs.  4.  Linkypoo?
Click to expand...


1. No, he isn't. You don't know what you're talking about. 

2. No, he used to. He goes by Barrack now. He has for years.

3. No, they are workers fighting for fair pay and benefits. That doesn't make them thugs. 

4. Sure, here you go. This is just a couple of examples out of many:



> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*



Do try to contain your outrage.


----------



## Warrior102

I wonder how it would have gone over if Sarah Palin used the term "Sons of Bitches" towards Dems on her bus tour, you know, just using the term to fire up people to get them to vote. 

OK with you Libs?


----------



## NYcarbineer

I think this all started with 'Onward Christian Soldiers'.


----------



## Warrior102

NYcarbineer said:


> I think this all started with 'Onward Christian Soldiers'.



Oh look - the Village Idiot has arrived.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

whitehall said:


> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]


Sounds like its time to double my ammo stocks.


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."



Union members getting fired up to vote scares you, apparently.   Ok.   Whatever.


----------



## Wiseacre

I don't think it's appropriate, any more than Hoffa calling the TPers sons of bitches.   But I also tend to blow it off as campaign rhetoric, at least until people start showing up at tea party events with guns and clubs and people start getting hurt.   There were a few isolated occurences last year, might get worse next year, and if it does then I think the Dems have a lot to answer for.   I don't hear as much of this kind of talk from the GOP side, but I have no doubt some on their side are as guilty of inflammatory rhetoric.


----------



## J.E.D

ScreamingEagle said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. socialist, communist, marxist, far left ideologue.....take your pick....
> 2.  currently
> 3.  unions have a long history of thuggery....James Hoffa Jr. who is a leader of the Teamsters is the son of Jimmy Hoffa who spent time in jail for jury tampering, bribery, and fraud....and who disappeared after meeting with a couple mafia leaders....probably now buried in a meadow somewhere...
> 4.  have Tea Party LEADERS used such language....?  pls provide proof...
Click to expand...


Forget about 1 through 3. I'm certain that I won't reach you on those. But about number 4, here you go. I just posted this for Soggy, but I'll give it to you as well. Enjoy.



> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*


----------



## L.K.Eder

ScreamingEagle said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. socialist, communist, marxist, far left ideologue.....take your pick....
> 2.  currently
> 3.  unions have a long history of thuggery....James Hoffa Jr. who is a leader of the Teamsters is the son of Jimmy Hoffa who spent time in jail for jury tampering, bribery, and fraud....and who disappeared after meeting with a couple mafia leaders....probably now buried in a meadow somewhere...
> 4.  have Tea Party LEADERS used such language....?  pls provide proof...
Click to expand...


the tea party has no leaders, they are a loose group of patriots not wanting to be taxed without representation.

or something.

and they love freeeeeeeeedom.

USA!USA!USA!


----------



## Warrior102

JosefK said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. socialist, communist, marxist, far left ideologue.....take your pick....
> 2.  currently
> 3.  unions have a long history of thuggery....James Hoffa Jr. who is a leader of the Teamsters is the son of Jimmy Hoffa who spent time in jail for jury tampering, bribery, and fraud....and who disappeared after meeting with a couple mafia leaders....probably now buried in a meadow somewhere...
> 4.  have Tea Party LEADERS used such language....?  pls provide proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget about 1 through 3. I'm certain that I won't reach you on those. But about number 4, here you go. I just posted this for Soggy, but I'll give it to you as well. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Did you get my #5 ? If not, I'm happy to re-send.


----------



## oreo

Warrior102 said:


> Personally, I think Hoffa and Biden fucked up.
> 
> They have woken a sleeping giant.




They ALL are scared to death of the Tea Party movement in this country--which also consists of workers that belong to UNIONS---

Terrorists--They want to hang blacks from trees--now we're sons of bitches--they can go straight to hell--etc. etc. etc.

I quess we could spend all day long talking about the names we have been called and now Hoffa--is threatening us with WAR--and how workers love a good fight--and we're going to take  those sons of bitches out.

But the ONE thing we haven't seen is OBAMA come out and reprimand his own support or even his own Vice President for these hateful comments.


_They haven't noticed over the last 2-1/2 years that every time one of these loose mouths come out against average--law abiding--tax paying citizens--that the tea party movement GROWS and their poll numbers DROP-_--

I expect this hammering from the far out left-- on tea party members---to continue for the next 18 months--because that's all they've got.




_ And they did it too--and plan on doing it again in 2012._


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. socialist, communist, marxist, far left ideologue.....take your pick....
> 2.  currently
> 3.  unions have a long history of thuggery....James Hoffa Jr. who is a leader of the Teamsters is the son of Jimmy Hoffa who spent time in jail for jury tampering, bribery, and fraud....and who disappeared after meeting with a couple mafia leaders....probably now buried in a meadow somewhere...
> 4.  have Tea Party LEADERS used such language....?  pls provide proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the tea party has no leaders, they are a loose group of patriots not wanting to be taxed without representation.
> 
> or something.
> 
> and they love freeeeeeeeedom.
> 
> USA!USA!USA!
Click to expand...


Amazing how a party of old people/patriots scares the shit out of Liberals, isn't it? 

All they gotta do is run on "It's the Economy Stupid" and Barry will be out the door.


----------



## Claudette

Wonder why all the rhetoric against the Tea Party.??

They aren't the reason Unions are getting their asses kicked.


----------



## Ravi

Warrior102 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.
> 
> Not to mention acting totally un-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all about self-defense Ravi.
Click to expand...


Killing people for voting is self-defense?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union members getting fired up to vote scares you, apparently.   Ok.   Whatever.
Click to expand...


Boed, just so you know, people like me took that as a serious threat.  

I'm going to never leave home unarmed again (not that i usually do but sometimes I have), just in case these thugs come to my place of work or try to impede my freedom or safety in the way that rhetoric said they intended by "fighting me" and "taking me out"


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ravi said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.
> 
> Not to mention acting totally un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about self-defense Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing people for voting is self-defense?
Click to expand...


But he wasn't telling people to vote, he was talking about starting a war and taking people out ravi.

I remember you being mad about Palin saying something very similar...where is your outrage now?  Wrong party?


----------



## J.E.D

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union members getting fired up to vote scares you, apparently.   Ok.   Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boed, just so you know, people like me took that as a serious threat.
> 
> I'm going to never leave home unarmed again (not that i usually do but sometimes I have), just in case these thugs come to my place of work or try to impede my freedom or safety in the way that rhetoric said they intended by "fighting me" and "taking me out"
Click to expand...








​


----------



## Warrior102

Ravi said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.
> 
> Not to mention acting totally un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about self-defense Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing people for voting is self-defense?
Click to expand...


Who's talking about killing people ?


----------



## Alpha1

What bullshit....

Hypocritical assholes of the left...

The Maddow Blog - After Rep. Giffords shot in Arizona, Palin's 'Take Back the 20' goes down
Remember when,
Sarah Palins website that featured the "crosshair map", clearly stated in no uncertain terms....
"The Democrats from 20 districts we carried in 2008 voted for Obamacare. *NOW WE CAN VOTE AGAINST THEM"*

Did that matter to the pinheads lying about her website and the map repeating over and over that she was calling for violence with the map.......
No it didn't ...the Dems continued to lie and the media went right along with the lies, ...the ENTIRE left wing media repeated the lies for weeks....

*so you can kiss my ass....Hoffa was calling for violence....
"TAKE THESE SONS OF BITCHES OUT" isn't the same as "vote them out".....

It couldn't be more inflammatory....
*


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

JosefK said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Union members getting fired up to vote scares you, apparently.   Ok.   Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boed, just so you know, people like me took that as a serious threat.
> 
> I'm going to never leave home unarmed again (not that i usually do but sometimes I have), just in case these thugs come to my place of work or try to impede my freedom or safety in the way that rhetoric said they intended by "fighting me" and "taking me out"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I couldn't hear you teal'c   did you have something to say?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Warrior102 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about self-defense Ravi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing people for voting is self-defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's talking about killing people ?
Click to expand...


the guy who is talking about "taking them out" maybe, preceded by saying its a "War"


----------



## signelect

Unions only make up 8% of the work force and our unemployment rate is partly due to union demands that have driven jobs over seas.  Jim Hoffa is as dumb as his dad and we all know what happened to him.  Union worker had better wake up this country is tired of paying for cars make with $50/hr labor when most of us don't make anywhere near that and the work is semi skilled at best.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Warrior102 said:


> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."



Who're you going to shoot?  

Republicans, Democrats, Conservatives, Liberals and Socialists all wear the same uniform in this country... You can't even tell them apart by the color of their collar anymore - how are you going to determine who to shoot?


----------



## Ravi

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about self-defense Ravi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing people for voting is self-defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he wasn't telling people to vote, he was talking about starting a war and taking people out ravi.
> 
> I remember you being mad about Palin saying something very similar...where is your outrage now?  Wrong party?
Click to expand...

There's really no reason to lie, PP.


----------



## J.E.D

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boed, just so you know, people like me took that as a serious threat.
> 
> I'm going to never leave home unarmed again (not that i usually do but sometimes I have), just in case these thugs come to my place of work or try to impede my freedom or safety in the way that rhetoric said they intended by "fighting me" and "taking me out"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't hear you teal'c   did you have something to say?
Click to expand...


Nope. Just laughing at this point. What else can I do after reading the hyperbole from the right? I mean, seriously, you guys do know that there is a plethora of violent quotes from Tea Party folks, right? I just posted a couple of them. Are you going to faux-outrage over those, or do you only save the faux-outrage for the left?


----------



## Jarhead

there is truth and logic to the statement:

In a union shop, the bar is set by the least dedicated worker with the lowest level of work ethic.

In other words, the least acceptable work ethic is the direction the entire work force  trends over time......in any given union shop


----------



## AVG-JOE

Warrior102 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.
> 
> Not to mention acting totally un-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all about self-defense Ravi.
Click to expand...


So as long as nobody *starts* the shooting we should be good.


Whew!  I'm glad THAT'S settled.  We're all grown-ups, I'll trust you to keep that thing holstered while we talk and vote.


----------



## signelect

A new hire in a union shop that is a go getter will be quickly put in his place or they will run him off.


----------



## Warrior102

AVG-JOE said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.
> 
> Not to mention acting totally un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about self-defense Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So as long as nobody *starts* the shooting we should be good.
> 
> 
> Whew!  I'm glad THAT'S settled.  We're all grown-ups, I'll trust you to keep that thing holstered while we talk and vote.
Click to expand...


Pardon me, but WTF are you talking about ? 
Who is talking about shooting people ?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

JosefK said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. socialist, communist, marxist, far left ideologue.....take your pick....
> 2.  currently
> 3.  unions have a long history of thuggery....James Hoffa Jr. who is a leader of the Teamsters is the son of Jimmy Hoffa who spent time in jail for jury tampering, bribery, and fraud....and who disappeared after meeting with a couple mafia leaders....probably now buried in a meadow somewhere...
> 4.  have Tea Party LEADERS used such language....?  pls provide proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget about 1 through 3. I'm certain that I won't reach you on those. But about number 4, here you go. I just posted this for Soggy, but I'll give it to you as well. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


well sure... dismiss the first 3 because you wouldn't want to argue with FACTS....

and those are the BEST examples of Tea Party "hate speech" that you can come up with....??   
btw you need to learn your history....socialism/communism WAS responsible for multi-millions of deaths during the 1900s...

really....the BEST "loaded language" from the Tea Party was from Sarah Palin with her "crosshairs target list" which you liberals went APE SHIT about....yet NOT A PEEP from the sensitive liberals about Hoffa's nasty language...

btw....unlike liberals.....i totally defend Hoffa's right to say what he said as well as Palin's right....


----------



## AVG-JOE

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union members getting fired up to vote scares you, apparently.   Ok.   Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boed, just so you know, people like me took that as a serious threat.
> 
> I'm going to never leave home unarmed again (not that i usually do but sometimes I have), just in case these thugs come to my place of work or try to impede my freedom or safety in the way that rhetoric said they intended by "fighting me" and "taking me out"
Click to expand...


How the fuck are "they" going to find "us" on our lunch breaks?!?  We all look alike!!  I do not get this line of thinking.


----------



## manifold

Jarhead said:


> there is truth and logic to the statement:
> 
> In a union shop, the bar is set by the least dedicated worker with the lowest level of work ethic.
> 
> In other words, the least acceptable work ethic is the direction the entire work force  trends over time......in any given union shop



And the trend in non-union corporate environments is toward the least acceptable wages, benefits and working conditions.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## mudwhistle

JosefK said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sort of like Second Amendment remedies...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second amendment remedies, blood libel, targets. But somehow it's different this time
Click to expand...


I'd like to see a quote from any GOP candidate saying they want to send Obama straight to hell, take him out, string his ass up in a tree.


----------



## J.E.D

ScreamingEagle said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. socialist, communist, marxist, far left ideologue.....take your pick....
> 2.  currently
> 3.  unions have a long history of thuggery....James Hoffa Jr. who is a leader of the Teamsters is the son of Jimmy Hoffa who spent time in jail for jury tampering, bribery, and fraud....and who disappeared after meeting with a couple mafia leaders....probably now buried in a meadow somewhere...
> 4.  have Tea Party LEADERS used such language....?  pls provide proof...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about 1 through 3. I'm certain that I won't reach you on those. But about number 4, here you go. I just posted this for Soggy, but I'll give it to you as well. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well sure... dismiss the first 3 because you wouldn't want to argue with FACTS....
> 
> and those are the BEST examples of Tea Party "hate speech" that you can come up with....??     btw you need to learn your history....socialism/communism WAS responsible for multi-millions of deaths during the 1900s...
> 
> really....the BEST "loaded language" from the Tea Party was from Sarah Palin with her "crosshairs" comment which you liberals went APE SHIT about....yet NOT A PEEP from the sensitive liberals about Hoffa's language...
> 
> btw....unlike liberals.....i totally defend Hoffa's right to say what he said as well as Palin's right....
Click to expand...


Look, I'm not going to argue about socialism and all of that crap with you. It's not because I'm "afraid". It's because I've learned that it's a complete waste of time. Trying to reason with people who are convinced that Obama is a socialist (despite all of the evidence to the contrary) is like trying to reason with birthers. I'll never reach you. You'll never reach me. So don't even try. 

As far as the Tea Party quotes go - I never said that those were the best (or the worst in this case); but they are violent quotes from Tea Party leaders. I honestly don't care. I realize that it's supposed ramp up their supporters (just like Hoffa was doing). You can't come on here and criticize Hoffa (not without looking like a hypocrite, that is) when plenty from the Tea Party have used similar rhetoric. In short, spare me.


----------



## Ravi

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '



I'm curious.

Are you really so self-centered that you missed the bazillion other threads on this?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Radical Marxism at its worst. He's clearly inciting violence. When that does happen,i hope he is held accountable.


----------



## mudwhistle

Obama is trying to act like the Don watching his angry son threatening everyone who is a threat to his father and threatens them with violence. Only in this case he's full aware of what's being said.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Warrior102 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this all started with 'Onward Christian Soldiers'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look - the Village Idiot has arrived.
Click to expand...


Referring to oneself in the third person is dorky.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

JosefK said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about 1 through 3. I'm certain that I won't reach you on those. But about number 4, here you go. I just posted this for Soggy, but I'll give it to you as well. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well sure... dismiss the first 3 because you wouldn't want to argue with FACTS....
> 
> and those are the BEST examples of Tea Party "hate speech" that you can come up with....??     btw you need to learn your history....socialism/communism WAS responsible for multi-millions of deaths during the 1900s...
> 
> really....the BEST "loaded language" from the Tea Party was from Sarah Palin with her "crosshairs" comment which you liberals went APE SHIT about....yet NOT A PEEP from the sensitive liberals about Hoffa's language...
> 
> btw....unlike liberals.....i totally defend Hoffa's right to say what he said as well as Palin's right....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm not going to argue about socialism and all of that crap with you. It's not because I'm "afraid". It's because I've learned that it's a complete waste of time. Trying to reason with people who are convinced that Obama is a socialist (despite all of the evidence to the contrary) is like trying to reason with birthers. I'll never reach you. You'll never reach me. So don't even try.
> 
> As far as the Tea Party quotes go - I never said that those were the best (or the worst in this case); but they are violent quotes from Tea Party leaders. I honestly don't care. I realize that it's supposed ramp up their supporters (just like Hoffa was doing). You can't come on here and criticize Hoffa (not without looking like a hypocrite, that is) when plenty from the Tea Party have used similar rhetoric. In short, spare me.
Click to expand...


well ok then.....spare US (conservatives)....you hypocritical liberal sons of bitches......


----------



## Conservative

Zona said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are officially on record as standy by " let's take the sons of bitches out" as being acceptable civil rhetoric.. got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you good with crosshairs or reload?
Click to expand...


were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?


----------



## California Girl

I'd be interested to see just how fast Obama's Army runs away. They'd surrender faster than the French.


----------



## signelect

this could get ugly and I can assure you without reservation that the tea party will not start it.  But they will finish it.  Our president clearly thinks that he can say or do anything and we will accept it

Go Green in 2012 and recycle Obama.


----------



## J.E.D

ScreamingEagle said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure... dismiss the first 3 because you wouldn't want to argue with FACTS....
> 
> and those are the BEST examples of Tea Party "hate speech" that you can come up with....??     btw you need to learn your history....socialism/communism WAS responsible for multi-millions of deaths during the 1900s...
> 
> really....the BEST "loaded language" from the Tea Party was from Sarah Palin with her "crosshairs" comment which you liberals went APE SHIT about....yet NOT A PEEP from the sensitive liberals about Hoffa's language...
> 
> btw....unlike liberals.....i totally defend Hoffa's right to say what he said as well as Palin's right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I'm not going to argue about socialism and all of that crap with you. It's not because I'm "afraid". It's because I've learned that it's a complete waste of time. Trying to reason with people who are convinced that Obama is a socialist (despite all of the evidence to the contrary) is like trying to reason with birthers. I'll never reach you. You'll never reach me. So don't even try.
> 
> As far as the Tea Party quotes go - I never said that those were the best (or the worst in this case); but they are violent quotes from Tea Party leaders. I honestly don't care. I realize that it's supposed ramp up their supporters (just like Hoffa was doing). You can't come on here and criticize Hoffa (not without looking like a hypocrite, that is) when plenty from the Tea Party have used similar rhetoric. In short, spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well ok then.....spare US (conservatives)....you hypocritical liberal sons of bitches......
Click to expand...


Spare _YOU_? We're not the ones here faux-outraging. The OP is conservative and critical of the left. So, please, spare _ME_.


----------



## NYcarbineer

L.K.Eder said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. socialist, communist, marxist, far left ideologue.....take your pick....
> 2.  currently
> 3.  unions have a long history of thuggery....James Hoffa Jr. who is a leader of the Teamsters is the son of Jimmy Hoffa who spent time in jail for jury tampering, bribery, and fraud....and who disappeared after meeting with a couple mafia leaders....probably now buried in a meadow somewhere...
> 4.  have Tea Party LEADERS used such language....?  pls provide proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the tea party has no leaders, they are a loose group of patriots not wanting to be taxed without representation.
> 
> or something.
> 
> and they love freeeeeeeeedom.
> 
> USA!USA!USA!
Click to expand...


The Tea Partiers are a bunch of anti-abortionists who are trying the old hidden ball trick to advance their otherwise dead in the water agenda.


----------



## Warrior102

NYcarbineer said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. socialist, communist, marxist, far left ideologue.....take your pick....
> 2.  currently
> 3.  unions have a long history of thuggery....James Hoffa Jr. who is a leader of the Teamsters is the son of Jimmy Hoffa who spent time in jail for jury tampering, bribery, and fraud....and who disappeared after meeting with a couple mafia leaders....probably now buried in a meadow somewhere...
> 4.  have Tea Party LEADERS used such language....?  pls provide proof...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tea party has no leaders, they are a loose group of patriots not wanting to be taxed without representation.
> 
> or something.
> 
> and they love freeeeeeeeedom.
> 
> USA!USA!USA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Partiers are a bunch of anti-abortionists who are trying the old hidden ball trick to advance their otherwise dead in the water agenda.
Click to expand...


So why is that dipshit Hoffa scared shitless of them. Hell, innocent women (Sarah Palin) scare you shitless. Why don't you fucking grow a set.


----------



## yidnar

JosefK said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
Click to expand...

name one example of the tea party leaders using hate speech that is comparable with the foulness your party is vomiting !!


----------



## daveman

Lakhota said:


> Is this sort of like Second Amendment remedies...?



Not at all, because the left excuses violent rhetoric from liberals.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Declaring War on fellow Americans is a very sad & old radical Marxist tactic. This President and Democrats have done this for many many years. It's what "Community Organizing" is all about. They will always try to pit American against American. It's the Saul Alinsky 'Rules for Radicals' way. Americans will have to decide if they want these creeps to continue on destroying our country in 2012. I sure hope they make the right decision. Our nation's future is at stake.


----------



## yidnar

AVG-JOE said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm ready Jimmy Boy. In fact I've been waiting for an excuse and this could be it.
> Bring it punk, let's dance, you Socialist, Commie scum. Time to "Rock and Roll."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who're you going to shoot?
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, Conservatives, Liberals and Socialists all wear the same uniform in this country... You can't even tell them apart by the color of their collar anymore - how are you going to determine who to shoot?
Click to expand...

easy libbs are the ones without guns!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

JosefK said:


> 1. Obama is not a socialist



Obama is a fascist, but fascism is a form of socialism, a command economy where the state controls the means of production.



> 2. The name is Barrack



He went by Barry for 24 years.  Barry is absolutely his name.



> 3. They're not union thugs,



ROFL

And water is NOT wet.....



> they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining



The nation is bankrupt, unions are the main reason.



> 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.



Bullshit.

Barry Obama has declared all out war on middle America. Jimmy Hoffa was issuing a battle cry. Anyone who has a private sector job is the enemy, according to Obama.

Time for this fucking tin horn dictator to go.


----------



## BoycottTheday

signelect said:


> Go Green in 2012 and recycle Obama.



Like it


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.
> 
> Not to mention acting totally un-American.



But if Jimmy Hoffa and Barry Obama's thugs shoot "Tea Partiers," well not a problem..

When are the Obamabots planing Kristalnacht? Got a hat picked to match your brown shirt?


----------



## yidnar

sometimes if you want to get to heaven you gotta raise a little hell!!


----------



## mudwhistle

It's only gonna get worse. 

Obama wants the Tea Party to be the focus of everyone's hatred instead of himself. 

He's already a lame-duck. He has nothing left to offer.


----------



## Conservative

JosefK said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sort of like Second Amendment remedies...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second amendment remedies, blood libel, targets. But somehow it's different this time
Click to expand...


Unless the Dems do it, then it's ok...


----------



## Conservative

California Girl said:


> I'd be interested to see just how fast Obama's Army runs away. *They'd surrender faster than the French*.



est ce possible?


----------



## bodecea

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Sounds like its time to double my ammo stocks.
Click to expand...


It's the American Way.


----------



## Ravi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.
> 
> Not to mention acting totally un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if Jimmy Hoffa and Barry Obama's thugs shoot "Tea Partiers," well not a problem..
> 
> When are the Obamabots planing Kristalnacht? Got a hat picked to match your brown shirt?
Click to expand...


Cool, now telling people to vote is just like destroying Jews.

I hope you people campaign on this.


----------



## J.E.D

yidnar said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name one example of the tea party leaders using hate speech that is comparable with the foulness your party is vomiting !!
Click to expand...


Sure thing. Here you go:




> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Warrior102 said:


> Who's talking about killing people ?



Jimmy Hoffa Jr.

He want's to "take the sons of bitches out," meaning the enemies of Obama.

Obama is doing his damned best to spark a civil war. It's that "Rules for Radicals" thingy; even though he is in charge, he still yearns for a Marxist revolution.


----------



## Uncensored2008

AVG-JOE said:


> Who're you going to shoot?
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, Conservatives, Liberals and Socialists all wear the same uniform in this country... You can't even tell them apart by the color of their collar anymore - how are you going to determine who to shoot?



Don't you figure Obamabots will be wearing crisp, brown shirts with the "O" logo on the shoulder?


----------



## Truthmatters

Note how these righties have flip flopped on this type of imagery?


How many threads on this site alone did they defend the violent speech that they spewed as harmless right up until and even after A Democratic Rep got shot in the head?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I just hope Hoffa and his minions are held accountable when the violence does come. He is clearly inciting violence,therefore he should be held accountable. The man is pitiful and shameful. These are fellow Americans he's advocating hurting. His awful incitement will not be forgotten.


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the tea party has no leaders, they are a loose group of patriots not wanting to be taxed without representation.
> 
> or something.
> 
> and they love freeeeeeeeedom.
> 
> USA!USA!USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Partiers are a bunch of anti-abortionists who are trying the old hidden ball trick to advance their otherwise dead in the water agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is that dipshit *Hoffa scared shitless* of them. Hell, innocent women (Sarah Palin) *scare you shitless*. Why don't you fucking grow a set.
Click to expand...


Which, of course, is why we are the ones referring to guns and getting ammo.


----------



## Warrior102

JosefK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> name one example of the tea party leaders using hate speech that is comparable with the foulness your party is vomiting !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sources - Motherjones.com

Grow a brain


----------



## Truthmatters

Which is it righties?

Is it harmless or is it dangerous?


----------



## Warrior102

LibocalypseNow said:


> I just hope Hoffa and his minions are held accountable when the violence does come. He is clearly inciting violence,therefore he should be held accountable. The man is pitiful and shameful. These are fellow Americans he's advocating hurting. His awful incitement will not be forgotten.



I agree. His coments have woken the sleeping giant. I don't see Obama out there condeming what said either. You think a Leader would step in and you know, lead. 

Where is he? On vacation again?


----------



## J.E.D

Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a fascist, but fascism is a form of socialism, a command economy where the state controls the means of production.
Click to expand...


None of which describes the Obama administration.



Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The name is Barrack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He went by Barry for 24 years.  Barry is absolutely his name.
Click to expand...


He went by Barry at one time. He doesn't anymore. It is not his name.



Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not thugs
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> And water is NOT wet.....
Click to expand...


Right, al union members are lawless thugs 



Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is bankrupt, unions are the main reason.
Click to expand...


 What? Unions are the main cause of the nation's economic problems? I'm sure you have proof, right? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Bullshit? Too bad for you, the facts are not on your side.I've already posted this about 4 times. You must have missed it. Here you go:


> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> Which is it righties?
> 
> Is it harmless or is it dangerous?



You hopping around thread to thread defending the socialist union thugs still? Don't you get a lunch break?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ravi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious.
> 
> Are you really so self-centered that you missed the bazillion other threads on this?
Click to expand...


Honestly I didn't look I just signed in real fast to see what you guys THOUGHT OF IT.

I guess you just think its another excuse for you to do an utter fail of a troll?


----------



## francoHFW

Conservative said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you are officially on record as standy by " let's take the sons of bitches out" as being acceptable civil rhetoric.. got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good with crosshairs or reload?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
Click to expand...



Take em out in the election, or do you have a five word concentration span- and he was talking about ALL Pubs...etc etc. The Tea Party has Alzheimers, and the greedy mega rich who run the GOP ARE SOBS...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Cool, now telling people to vote is just like destroying Jews.



Telling thugs to "take them out" is like telling thugs to "take them out."



> I hope you people campaign on this.



I hope you people stop with the Gestapo tactics, but I doubt that you will.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

JosefK said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't hear you teal'c   did you have something to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Just laughing at this point. What else can I do after reading the hyperbole from the right? I mean, seriously, you guys do know that there is a plethora of violent quotes from Tea Party folks, right? I just posted a couple of them. Are you going to faux-outrage over those, or do you only save the faux-outrage for the left?
Click to expand...


Which specific comment...post number or permalink the post so I can go read and respond for you.

I probably don't approve of the comments you posted either.

However, tea party idiocy does not excuse this threat of violent war against fellow americans.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

JosefK said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I'm not going to argue about socialism and all of that crap with you. It's not because I'm "afraid". It's because I've learned that it's a complete waste of time. Trying to reason with people who are convinced that Obama is a socialist (despite all of the evidence to the contrary) is like trying to reason with birthers. I'll never reach you. You'll never reach me. So don't even try.
> 
> As far as the Tea Party quotes go - I never said that those were the best (or the worst in this case); but they are violent quotes from Tea Party leaders. I honestly don't care. I realize that it's supposed ramp up their supporters (just like Hoffa was doing). You can't come on here and criticize Hoffa (not without looking like a hypocrite, that is) when plenty from the Tea Party have used similar rhetoric. In short, spare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ok then.....spare US (conservatives)....you hypocritical liberal sons of bitches......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare _YOU_? We're not the ones here faux-outraging. The OP is conservative and critical of the left. So, please, spare _ME_.
Click to expand...


oh looky.....liberal _whine_....so typical....

try to look at the bigger picture.....when we conservatives join in the war declared by BO's union leader....PC liberals need to stop _WHINING_ about language...

we have you SONS OF BITCHES in our CROSSHAIRS next election....and we will TAKE YOU OUT....! 

ahh that felt good...


----------



## J.E.D

Warrior102 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> name one example of the tea party leaders using hate speech that is comparable with the foulness your party is vomiting !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sources - Motherjones.com
> 
> Grow a brain
Click to expand...


So, you can prove that Mother Jones fabricated those quotes? Cool, I'll patiently wait for the arrival of your proof.


----------



## bodecea

LibocalypseNow said:


> I just hope Hoffa and his minions are held accountable when the violence does come. He is clearly inciting violence,therefore he should be held accountable. The man is pitiful and shameful. These are fellow Americans he's advocating hurting. His awful incitement will not be forgotten.



Clutch those pearls any tighter and you might break the strand.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JosefK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> name one example of the tea party leaders using hate speech that is comparable with the foulness your party is vomiting !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Stalin, Mao, Hitler, Pol Pot were all Leftists.

All of histories Greatest Mass Murderers were Leftists.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ravi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing people for voting is self-defense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't telling people to vote, he was talking about starting a war and taking people out ravi.
> 
> I remember you being mad about Palin saying something very similar...where is your outrage now?  Wrong party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's really no reason to lie, PP.
Click to expand...


I agree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso&feature=related]James Hoffa &#39;Let&#39;s Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video&#39; RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]

"blow em away" "at war with them" "take them out"

Yeah no violent rhetoric.


----------



## J.E.D

ScreamingEagle said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> well ok then.....spare US (conservatives)....you hypocritical liberal sons of bitches......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare _YOU_? We're not the ones here faux-outraging. The OP is conservative and critical of the left. So, please, spare _ME_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh looky.....liberal _whine_....so typical....
> 
> try to look at the bigger picture.....when we conservatives join in the war declared by BO's union leader....PC liberals need to stop _WHINING_ about language...
> 
> we have you SONS OF BITCHES in our CROSSHAIRS next election....and we will TAKE YOU OUT....!
> 
> ahh that felt good...
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight: you're accusing liberals of whining on a thread started by a conservative who is himself whining about Hoffa's speech?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

AVG-JOE said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Union members getting fired up to vote scares you, apparently.   Ok.   Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boed, just so you know, people like me took that as a serious threat.
> 
> I'm going to never leave home unarmed again (not that i usually do but sometimes I have), just in case these thugs come to my place of work or try to impede my freedom or safety in the way that rhetoric said they intended by "fighting me" and "taking me out"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck are "they" going to find "us" on our lunch breaks?!?  We all look alike!!  I do not get this line of thinking.
Click to expand...



Simple  "Hi, i was wondering if this is a union business"  via the phone.

its not hard at all is it?


----------



## bodecea

Conservative said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you are officially on record as standy by " let's take the sons of bitches out" as being acceptable civil rhetoric.. got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good with crosshairs or reload?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
Click to expand...


You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?


----------



## J.E.D

CrusaderFrank said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> name one example of the tea party leaders using hate speech that is comparable with the foulness your party is vomiting !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin, Mao, Hitler, Pol Pot were all Leftists.
> 
> All of histories Greatest Mass Murderers were Leftists.
Click to expand...




Put down the Ann Coulter book.


----------



## bodecea

Conservative said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you are officially on record as standy by " let's take the sons of bitches out" as being acceptable civil rhetoric.. got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good with crosshairs or reload?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
Click to expand...


You mean the targets on a map of states?


----------



## Uncensored2008

LibocalypseNow said:


> I just hope Hoffa and his minions are held accountable when the violence does come. He is clearly inciting violence,therefore he should be held accountable. The man is pitiful and shameful. These are fellow Americans he's advocating hurting. His awful incitement will not be forgotten.



I hope there isn't any violence.

Even a minor attack by the Brown Shirts could spark a major clash, with the mood of the nation as it is.

Shame on Obama for not condemning ReichMarshal Hoffa and his incendiary demagoguery. Shame on Obama for not calling for cooler heads and civil discord instead of the threats of violence and calls for murder of opposition people from scum like Hoffa.

Try to "take the sons of bitches out" and you will spark a civil war, you worthless fucks.


----------



## Truthmatters

Funny how they refuse to answer the question.

Ill ask again.


Is this type of speach going to lead to say someone being harmed?


Have you changed your mind and now admitt the violent rethoric of the right caused someone to be harmed in the past?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Truthmatters said:


> Note how these righties have flip flopped on this type of imagery?
> 
> 
> How many threads on this site alone did they defend the violent speech that they spewed as harmless right up until and even after A Democratic Rep got shot in the head?



no flip flop here but im not your "righties" im just an american who loves his liberty.

I dont like either side saying "take them out" "this is war" "Our army will fight them".   Violent agressive rhetoric, espcially after giffords, has no place in the conversation by those in positions of power.

Reactionary promises of protecting ones self and violent rhetoric are not the same btw


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't telling people to vote, he was talking about starting a war and taking people out ravi.
> 
> I remember you being mad about Palin saying something very similar...where is your outrage now?  Wrong party?
> 
> 
> 
> There's really no reason to lie, PP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso&feature=related]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> "blow em away" "at war with them" "take them out"
> 
> Yeah no violent rhetoric.
Click to expand...


Another violent, blood thirsty, Party>Country Leftist.  Color me shocked


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Truthmatters said:


> Funny how they refuse to answer the question.
> 
> Ill ask again.
> 
> 
> Is this type of speach going to lead to say someone being harmed?
> 
> 
> Have you changed your mind and now admitt the violent rethoric of the right caused someone to be harmed in the past?



It could
I haven't changed my mind I didn't like palin's bullseyes and I dont like hoffa's army coming to take people out.


----------



## Chris

The treasonous and violent Tea Party is afraid of the unions.

How amusing!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Oh Mr. Hoffa,these are your fellow Americans you want to hurt. Hoffa needs to think more before he speaks. Nothing good can come from declaring War on your own people. And i mean nothing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JosefK said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin, Mao, Hitler, Pol Pot were all Leftists.
> 
> All of histories Greatest Mass Murderers were Leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put down the Ann Coulter book.
Click to expand...


Glad you think it's funny


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good with crosshairs or reload?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
Click to expand...

Correction, Chester....that would be TARGETS on districts and states filled with people.

We've already been through this, Butch, my boy......You made an ass out of yourself the last time this subject came up. That's why you fled like a coward from that thread. Seems that you just don't learn from past mistakes.

Stupid people like you amuse the piss outta me!


----------



## bodecea

LibocalypseNow said:


> Oh Mr. Hoffa,these are your fellow Americans you want to hurt. Hoffa needs to think more before he speaks. Nothing good can come from declaring War on your own people. And i mean nothing.



allowing Union people to vote is SOOOOO violent.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bodecea said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good with crosshairs or reload?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
Click to expand...


I am against targeting specific people....are you bodecea?

I dont like palin's bullseye map and I dont like Hoffa's "army" ready to "take them out" whom disagree with their positions.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso&feature=related]James Hoffa &#39;Let&#39;s Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video&#39; RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good with crosshairs or reload?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the targets on a map of states?
Click to expand...


And like thees to ?


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction, Chester....that would be TARGETS on districts and states filled with people.
Click to expand...


How many of those people were named specifically, with a target or cross hairs?   You once said you would provide me with examples of such....and yet, once again, you fail to follow thru.



> We've already been through this, *Butch, my boy..*....You made an ass out of yourself the last time this subject came up. That's why you fled like a coward from that thread. Seems that you just don't learn from past mistakes.



There is no better indicator of who the running coward is than when you resort to your fail personal attacks.      Again.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JosefK said:


> None of which describes the Obama administration.



Yawn, Obama's fascist care.

Nuff said,



> He went by Barry at one time. He doesn't anymore. It is not his name.



It is his name, the one on high school and college transcripts.



> Right, al union members are lawless thugs



Ever seen a picket line? 



> What? Unions are the main cause of the nation's economic problems? I'm sure you have proof, right?



Do you use drugs?

{State pension and retiree benefits have quintupled since 1998 and over 12,000 former state and local government workers collect pensions of over $100,000 a year}

Reason Foundation - Public Pension Crisis Threatens to Bankrupt California



> Bullshit? Too bad for you, the facts are not on your side.I've already posted this about 4 times. You must have missed it. Here you go:



I see no threats to "take them out" or other open calls for violence such as Hoffa and Obama issued.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

JosefK said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare _YOU_? We're not the ones here faux-outraging. The OP is conservative and critical of the left. So, please, spare _ME_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh looky.....liberal _whine_....so typical....
> 
> try to look at the bigger picture.....when we conservatives join in the war declared by BO's union leader....PC liberals need to stop _WHINING_ about language...
> 
> we have you SONS OF BITCHES in our CROSSHAIRS next election....and we will TAKE YOU OUT....!
> 
> ahh that felt good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight: you're accusing liberals of whining on a thread started by a conservative who is himself whining about Hoffa's speech?
Click to expand...

Let me get this straight:  you support Hoffa's nasty "hate speech"...yet you condemn Tea Party "hate speech"....?  

who's the BIGGER hypocrite...?


----------



## Liability

francoHFW said:


> Fox fabricates threat from Hoffa- total BS as ALWAYS!



Except, of course, they had it on video.

No lie at all.

The dishonesty is entirely yours.


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, Chester....that would be TARGETS on districts and states filled with people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those people were named specifically, with a target or cross hairs?   You once said you would provide me with examples of such....and yet, once again, you fail to follow thru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already been through this, *Butch, my boy..*....You made an ass out of yourself the last time this subject came up. That's why you fled like a coward from that thread. Seems that you just don't learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no better indicator of who the running coward is than when you resort to your fail personal attacks.      Again.
Click to expand...


Giffords was specifically named ? By whom ?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, Chester....that would be TARGETS on districts and states filled with people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those people were named specifically, with a target or cross hairs?   You once said you would provide me with examples of such....and yet, once again, you fail to follow thru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already been through this, *Butch, my boy..*....You made an ass out of yourself the last time this subject came up. That's why you fled like a coward from that thread. Seems that you just don't learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no better indicator of who the running coward is than when you resort to your fail personal attacks.      Again.
Click to expand...

You made a fool of yourself in that other thread, Chester......Just admit it.

Your left wing hypocrisy was fully exposed.

Btw, Butch, my boy, did you ever come up with the Palin connection to Giffords shooting...Funny but, you kept making the claims, but couldn't prove the connection between that crazy LEFTY who shot Giffords, and Palin's map.

Politicizing a tragedy....You're a sick lil' lesbian loon.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> Lak- My Computer ain't very alive either. Thanks for the inspiration, with this computer I need all the help I can get...lol.



Your brain doesn't work very well either, which is why you post Media Matters and other leftists hate sites - thinking isn't for you.


----------



## Conservative

bodecea said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good with crosshairs or reload?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
Click to expand...


Oh, so that's your differentiating factor? If a target is on a state or district, it's ok...from both sides, right?

So this is ok then...




...even though ot came from Sarah Palin's PAC website, right???

Here's one the Dems used...




No problem with the phrase 'behind enemy lines', right?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Failzero said:


> Bill O'Liely (Consumate Middle of the Roader ) could not stand it with just Leftys Greta Shep Geraldo & Liz having shows he had to give Beckle one too , it in the pipeline now.



You've smoked so much crack today that the above makes no sense at all.


----------



## NGSamson

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, Chester....that would be TARGETS on districts and states filled with people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those people were named specifically, with a target or cross hairs?   You once said you would provide me with examples of such....and yet, once again, you fail to follow thru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already been through this, *Butch, my boy..*....You made an ass out of yourself the last time this subject came up. That's why you fled like a coward from that thread. Seems that you just don't learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no better indicator of who the running coward is than when you resort to your fail personal attacks.      Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a fool of yourself in that other thread, Chester......Just admit it.
> 
> Your left wing hypocrisy was fully exposed.
> 
> Btw, Butch, my boy, did you ever come up with the Palin connection to Giffords shooting...Funny but, you kept making the claims, but couldn't prove the connection between that crazy LEFTY who shot Giffords, and Palin's map.
> 
> Politicizing a tragedy....You're a sick lil' lesbian loon.
Click to expand...


There was none. Not that I have seen.


----------



## mudwhistle

Well, since we're at war just don't show up for Obama's campaign speech or when he starts talking just get up and walk out. That's what they do at the UN. 

He's gonna say everything is their fault anyway.


----------



## Conservative

bodecea said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you good with crosshairs or reload?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
Click to expand...


How about this???





Each one of those red targets represents a &#8220;Targeted Republican&#8221; like this one:





But the Dems would NEVER do that, now would they?????

here's the legend to go with those Dem maps...






Eat it, bitch.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Ravi

I'm starting to think that rightwingers are insane.


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> Yay team!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she'll call on someone to shoot him.
Click to expand...


Sallow Lying like Ravi?...

Damn, Sallow... I Expect more from you than that.



peace...


----------



## TruthSeeker56

The leftists don't know how to fight.  They bloviate and threaten and bully, but like all playground bullies, when they get dirt thrown in their faces, they turn around and run.  

The leftists are cowards who prey on minorities and the elderly and the ignorance of young people.  In the end, they will suffer the consequences of their lies and hypocrisy and manipulation.


----------



## mal

Sallow said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giffords, herself, stated the same "falsehood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I heard/read about several lefty a-holes making allegations Palin was responsible in various ways but nothing from Giffords herself saying Palin suggested a cap be busted in her noggin.  But I'm sure you've got a link for the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sho' nuff!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin simlpy did NOT Suggest anyone Shoot Giffords...

Fucking Dishonesty at it's Worst, Sallow...

She had Targets on Districts...

A DemocRAT had a Target on Hayworth's (R) FACE in an Add...

Same State... Same Cycle...

What was your Take on that?...



peace...


----------



## Warrior102

Hopefully you've dumbed it down enough for him Mal. 

Doubtful.

But, hopeful.


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you shoot him because he encouraged people to vote you might be in a little bit of trouble.
> 
> Not to mention acting totally un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if Jimmy Hoffa and Barry Obama's thugs shoot "Tea Partiers," well not a problem..
> 
> When are the Obamabots planing Kristalnacht? Got a hat picked to match your brown shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, now telling people to vote is just like destroying Jews.
> 
> I hope you people campaign on this.
Click to expand...


Ravi is going to Implode with Dishonesty today... 

Was what Hoffa said "Hate mongering" or "Love mongering", Ravi?...  



peace...


----------



## Sallow

mal said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I heard/read about several lefty a-holes making allegations Palin was responsible in various ways but nothing from Giffords herself saying Palin suggested a cap be busted in her noggin.  But I'm sure you've got a link for the class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho' nuff!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTDiZZYCAs]Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin simlpy did NOT Suggest anyone Shoot Giffords...
> 
> Fucking Dishonesty at it's Worst, Sallow...
> 
> She had Targets on Districts...
> 
> A DemocRAT had a Target on Hayworth's (R) FACE in an Add...
> 
> Same State... Same Cycle...
> 
> What was your Take on that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I think you just wanna boink Palin.

But then again..who doesn't.


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> I'm starting to think that rightwingers are insane.



Psychological projection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





peace...


----------



## mal

Sallow said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sho' nuff!
> 
> Gabrielle Giffords warns Sarah Palin there will be consequences. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin simlpy did NOT Suggest anyone Shoot Giffords...
> 
> Fucking Dishonesty at it's Worst, Sallow...
> 
> She had Targets on Districts...
> 
> A DemocRAT had a Target on Hayworth's (R) FACE in an Add...
> 
> Same State... Same Cycle...
> 
> What was your Take on that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you just wanna boink Palin.
> 
> But then again..who doesn't.
Click to expand...


Her Voice is so Annoying, that I don't know if without a... Well, let's just say it makes her Less Attractive...

Now back to your Evasion on the Hayworth (R) Ad...

Well?...



peace...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Conservative said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one of those red targets represents a Targeted Republican like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Dems would NEVER do that, now would they?????
> 
> here's the legend to go with those Dem maps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat it, bitch.
Click to expand...

But, but, but, those are somehow different......didn't you know?

HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## Jackson

Know what the difference between giving to the Democrat Party and the Tea Party?  You can give to Tea Party candidates because you want to and you give to the Democrats because you have no say if you are in a Union.

It's part of the Mob, just like Jimmy and his son, and those who belong to Unions apparently cannot think for themselves.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Mr. Hoffa,these are your fellow Americans you want to hurt. Hoffa needs to think more before he speaks. Nothing good can come from declaring War on your own people. And i mean nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allowing Union people to vote is SOOOOO violent.
Click to expand...


"We got to keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party. And you know, there is only one way to beat and win that war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you know what? They've got a war, they got a war with us and there's only going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan, and America. We're going to win that war," Jimmy Hoffa said to a heavily union crowd.

*"President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son of bitches out and give America back to an America where we belong," *Hoffa added.

Is that what "allowing Union people to Vote" is all about?...



peace...


----------



## NoNukes

Ravi said:


> I'm starting to think that rightwingers are insane.



*What took you so long?*


----------



## Moonglow

maybe you are reading to much into his (Hoffas),political rhetoric.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Moonglow said:


> maybe you are reading to much into his (Hoffas),political rhetoric.



Much like the dip shits who blamed Sarah Palin and the Tea Party for the Gabby Giffords shooting?


Yeah.. there ya go....


----------



## mal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqB4tyvxWKA]Democrat Harry Mitchell Places Opponent in Crosshairs - YouTube[/ame]

Please, Excuse it... Please, let me know how it's OK?...

Because you Liberals Excusing Hoffa today sound that Absurd, so please Continue.



peace...


----------



## Conservative

mal said:


> Democrat Harry Mitchell Places Opponent in Crosshairs - YouTube
> 
> Please, Excuse it... Please, let me know how it's OK?...
> 
> Because you Liberals Excusing Hoffa today sound that Absurd, so please Continue.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



As you saw, I pointed out Dem behavior like this in the Hoffa thread, and the libtards promptly fled the thread.

pansies!


----------



## Big Fitz

OH for CRYIN out LOUD!!!!

Do we have to do new threads about this?  Can't we just do some Necrotardia and bring up the old threads that happened after the giffords shooting so I can ignore them?


----------



## Moonglow

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you are reading to much into his (Hoffas),political rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much like the dip shits who blamed Sarah Palin and the Tea Party for the Gabby Giffords shooting?
> 
> 
> Yeah.. there ya go....
Click to expand...


where?


I believe that all those and a hand bag too


----------



## bodecea

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I am against targeting specific people....are you bodecea?*
> 
> I dont like palin's bullseye map and I dont like Hoffa's "army" ready to "take them out" whom disagree with their positions.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso&feature=related]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



Absolutely....but it is amazing how many people cannot tell the difference between targetting a non-specific group, area, etc.   and targeting a specific person  BY NAME.


----------



## Lakhota

Sharron Angle: "Second Amendment Remedies"

Michele Bachmann: "Armed and Dangerous"

Sarah Palin: "Don't Retreat, Instead - RELOAD!"

Jackson Williams: Arizona and "Second Amendment Remedies"

Palin tells followers to reload and aim for Democrats | The Raw Story


----------



## daveman

Uncensored2008 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who're you going to shoot?
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, Conservatives, Liberals and Socialists all wear the same uniform in this country... You can't even tell them apart by the color of their collar anymore - how are you going to determine who to shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you figure Obamabots will be wearing crisp, brown shirts with the "O" logo on the shoulder?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

Sharron Angle: "Second Amendment Remedies"

Michele Bachmann: "Armed and Dangerous"

Sarah Palin: "Don't Retreat, Instead - RELOAD!"

Jackson Williams: Arizona and "Second Amendment Remedies"

Palin tells followers to &#8216;reload&#8217; and &#8216;aim for&#8217; Democrats | The Raw Story


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> Note how these righties have flip flopped on this type of imagery?
> 
> 
> How many threads on this site alone did they defend the violent speech that they spewed as harmless right up until and even after A Democratic Rep got shot in the head?



How do you explain your own flip-flop?


----------



## Lakhota

Sharron Angle: "Second Amendment Remedies"

Michele Bachmann: "Armed and Dangerous"

Sarah Palin: "Don't Retreat, Instead - RELOAD!"

Jackson Williams: Arizona and "Second Amendment Remedies"

Palin tells followers to &#8216;reload&#8217; and &#8216;aim for&#8217; Democrats | The Raw Story


----------



## Sallow

That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.

What's your secret?


----------



## Sallow

There are so many threads on this..one more couldn't possibly hurt!


----------



## Conservative

Sallow said:


> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?



so it's OK for the Dems to do it, because they are not as crazy... putz.


----------



## J.E.D

ScreamingEagle said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh looky.....liberal _whine_....so typical....
> 
> try to look at the bigger picture.....when we conservatives join in the war declared by BO's union leader....PC liberals need to stop _WHINING_ about language...
> 
> we have you SONS OF BITCHES in our CROSSHAIRS next election....and we will TAKE YOU OUT....!
> 
> ahh that felt good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight: you're accusing liberals of whining on a thread started by a conservative who is himself whining about Hoffa's speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me get this straight:  you support Hoffa's nasty "hate speech"...yet you condemn Tea Party "hate speech"....?
> 
> who's the BIGGER hypocrite...?
Click to expand...


Nice deflection. I never said that I support Hoffa's rhetoric. And I never said that I didn't. What I said was that I find it funny that some of you conservatives are criticizing Hoffa for using similar rhetoric that some on the right have used. And you fail to see the irony.


----------



## Sallow

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike democracy, at the core of socialism you will always find force.....Barry's union thugs fill the bill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obama is not a socialist 2. The name is Barrack 3. They're not union thugs, they're workers trying make their voices heard in a world where the GOP declared all out war on collective bargaining 4. Plenty of speakers at Tea Party/GOP rallies have used similar, if not worse, language than what was used by Hoffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  Right, he's a Marxist.  2.  He goes by "Barry" as well.  3. Yes, they are thugs.  4.  Linkypoo?
Click to expand...


How many unions are in commieland? Generally commies hate unions.


----------



## Sallow

Ravi said:


> I'm starting to think that rightwingers are insane.



This just came to you now?


----------



## hortysir

Agreed.

Bullshit rhetoric blown out of proportion by weirdos


----------



## Big Fitz

Sallow said:


> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?


Excuse me?!?!?!  

Please explain the following groups:

RNC Welcoming Committee
The Ruckus Society
SEIU at the Tea Parties
The New Black Panthers
The Weather Underground
Earth Liberation Front
People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals
National Association for the Advancement of Colored People
The Nation of Islam
International ANSWER
Code Pink
The World Worker's Party
Amnesty International
Nature Conservancy

All very left wing.
All fucking nutty as the day is long with their own particular screed of leftwing politics, class warfare, race war, anti-war activism, anti-capitalism and anti-individual freedom.

Show me equivalent groups on the right.  Please. And don't try the crazed individual either.  We are talking about GROUP INDOCTRINATION to insanity and violence.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Lakhota said:


> Sharron Angle: "Second Amendment Remedies"
> 
> Michele Bachmann: "Armed and Dangerous"
> 
> Sarah Palin: "Don't Retreat, Instead - RELOAD!"
> 
> Jackson Williams: Arizona and "Second Amendment Remedies"
> 
> Palin tells followers to reload and aim for Democrats | The Raw Story



seems like anything to do with guns (2nd, armed, reload) is "hate speech" to lefties....

however anything demeaningly sexual (sons of bitches) is considered ok speech...

guess that stands to reason....conservatives believe in the Second Amendment, lefties don't.....lefties believe in obscene indecency, conservatives don't....



			
				JosefK said:
			
		

> Nice deflection. I never said that I support Hoffa's rhetoric. And I never said that I didn't. What I said was that I find it funny that some of you conservatives are criticizing Hoffa for using similar rhetoric that some on the right have used. And you fail to see the irony.


what's really ironic is the Left started the whole "hate speech" deal in the first place....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

If they merge the threads, this one has the best title.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

If you ask me.... Hoffa sounded like a very frightened man.


----------



## Stephanie

Screw Hoffa folks, he can go to hell along with Maxi Waters and the rest.

What you are hearing is the wallowing of the dying. They see the PEOPLE are NOT HAPPY with their paid for Puppet (Obama) and the ideas the Unions are feeding him, so they are screeching to high heaven.

WHAT TO REMEMBER when you go vote in 2012, is you did not see OBAMA give them a lecture about toning things down or calling for more civility like he did after the shooting of Giffords, which in my opinion didn't have anything to do with any sort of violent talk as these people want to feed you.
But that is neither here nor there.

REMEMBER THIS IN 2012....... lets get the Unions, the Democrats-Progressives-Commies OUT OF OUR LIVES....vote them OUT..


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

ScreamingEagle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharron Angle: "Second Amendment Remedies"
> 
> Michele Bachmann: "Armed and Dangerous"
> 
> Sarah Palin: "Don't Retreat, Instead - RELOAD!"
> 
> Jackson Williams: Arizona and "Second Amendment Remedies"
> 
> Palin tells followers to reload and aim for Democrats | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like anything to do with guns (2nd, armed, reload) is "hate speech" to lefties....
> 
> however anything demeaningly sexual (sons of bitches) is considered ok speech...
> 
> guess that stands to reason....conservatives believe in the Second Amendment, lefties don't.....lefties believe in obscene indecency, conservatives don't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection. I never said that I support Hoffa's rhetoric. And I never said that I didn't. What I said was that I find it funny that some of you conservatives are criticizing Hoffa for using similar rhetoric that some on the right have used. And you fail to see the irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's really ironic is the Left started the whole "hate speech" deal in the first place....
Click to expand...


They're always a mere moment away from the next goofy whackaloon talking point...


----------



## J.E.D

Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which describes the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, Obama's fascist care.
> 
> Nuff said,
Click to expand...


 SO, if Obamacare is facism at work, then what is Romneycare? Did you just call Romney a fascist?



Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> He went by Barry at one time. He doesn't anymore. It is not his name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is his name, the one on high school and college transcripts.
Click to expand...


Wait. The right has been bitching that they want to see Obama's (meaning they haven't actually seen them) school transcripts, and now you want me to believe that you know for certain that Obama used the name Barry on his school transcripts? Not that it really matters, but....link.



Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Unions are the main cause of the nation's economic problems? I'm sure you have proof, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use drugs?
> 
> {State pension and retiree benefits have quintupled since 1998 and over 12,000 former state and local government workers collect pensions of over $100,000 a year}
> 
> Reason Foundation - Public Pension Crisis Threatens to Bankrupt California
Click to expand...


I'm not on drugs but it seems like you are. Union retiree and pension benefits have risen. So has the cost of living, insurance premiums, gas prices, and CEO pay. But you want me to believe that union benefits are the only cause of the US's economic troubles.  Ok, you keep thinking that.



Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Too bad for you, the facts are not on your side.I've already posted this about 4 times. You must have missed it. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no threats to "take them out" or other open calls for violence such as Hoffa and Obama issued.
Click to expand...




> Tea Party Nation: The left's killed "a billion people" - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
> 
> THIENSVILLE, Wis. --* The founder of Tea Party Nation claimed liberal ideology is responsible for "a billion" deaths over the past century* during a raucous rally here Saturday in support of one of the six Republican state senators facing a recall election Tuesday.
> 
> *"I will tell you ladies and gentlemen, I detest and despise everything the left stands for. How anybody can endorse and embrace an ideology that has killed a billion people in the last century is beyond me," said Tea Party Nation CEO Judson Phillips.*
> 
> *Phillips, who a day prior likened protesters of Gov. Scott Walker to Nazi storm troopers, urged a few hundred tea party supporters to turn out for state Sen. Alberta Darling*, who is in a ferocious battle with state Rep. Sandy Pasch to hold onto her suburban Milwaukee seat.
> 
> But he wasn't the only speaker to use loaded language to gin up the crowd.
> 
> *Vince Schmuki, a leader of the Ozaukee Patriot tea party group compared the recall effort to a terrorist attack.
> 
> "This is ground zero," said Schmuki.  "You remember what the term ground zero means? We have been attacked."*
> 
> He continued,* "Tuesday is going to be the beginning of our takeover. And we're going to follow it up the following week, and then we're going to polish off the enemy in November 2012.  Who's with me?"*



And then there's Angle's famous "second amendment remedies" remark. You still want to deny that some on the right have used violent rhetoric? You do know that we're on the internet, right? All one has to do is Google it.


----------



## Truthmatters

steph you are going to be suicidal when the election  is over.

Remember everything will be OK and dont harm yourself.

No one wants  you to harm yourself.

Even me who you hate irrationally wants you to live a long long life.


----------



## Sallow

Outside of Union members..I doubt anyone even knew this guy was alive..before this week.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Screw Hoffa folks, he can go to hell along with Maxi Waters and the rest.
> 
> What you are hearing is the wallowing of the dying. They see the PEOPLE are NOT HAPPY with their paid for Puppet (Obama) and the ideas the Unions are feeding him, so they are screeching to high heaven.
> 
> WHAT TO REMEMBER when you go vote in 2012, is you did not see OBAMA give them a lecture about toning things down or calling for more civility like he did after the shooting of Giffords, which in my opinion didn't have anything to do with any sort of violent talk as these people want to feed you.
> But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> REMEMBER THIS IN 2012....... lets get the Unions, the Democrats-Progressives-Commies OUT OF OUR LIVES....vote them OUT..



Hmm.

So you think Unions are commie? Which commie country has unions?


----------



## Stephanie

And we all know if THE Hufferpost AND Raw story says it's TRUE, then by golly it MUST BE.

Pfeeeeesh


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## hortysir

Didn't say anything I haven't said about the democrats in power.

Just because this guy has a microphone in front of him he gets more press?

I'm jealous


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> steph you are going to be suicidal when the election  is over.
> 
> Remember everything will be OK and dont harm yourself.
> 
> No one wants  you to harm yourself.
> 
> Even me who you hate irrationally wants you to live a long long life.



whatever you my dear, whatever you say.

I'm not the who is mental, I don't sit here and have 33.000 post since 2007...Hell I've been here since 2004 and I ONLY HAVE 12.000.
so who has PROBLEMS? And I don't HATE YOU OR ANYONE here, I just DON'T CARE about some of you. It's not worth my time.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Sallow

Wicked Jester said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one of those red targets represents a Targeted Republican like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Dems would NEVER do that, now would they?????
> 
> here's the legend to go with those Dem maps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat it, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, but, but, those are somehow different......didn't you know?
> 
> HOW DARE YOU!
Click to expand...


How many Republican politians have eaten lead?


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## ScreamingEagle

Lakhota said:


>



socialism can never be enforced without force.....conservatives know this.....that is why they support the 2nd Amendment....because in the end....if socialism takes over.....it WILL take guns to stop guns...


----------



## Lakhota

There is a difference between archery targets and crosshairs.


----------



## J.E.D




----------



## Lakhota

> socialism can never be enforced without force.....conservatives know this.....that is why they support the 2nd Amendment....because in the end....if socialism takes over.....it WILL take guns to stop guns...



That is sooo profound.  Is that teabagger logic...?


----------



## J.E.D




----------



## whitehall

It probably wouldn't be hard to find the same quote when the Brownshirts pledged loyalty to Hitler.


----------



## Conservative

Lakhota said:


> There is a difference between archery targets and crosshairs.



that's as pathetic as the argument some republicans used about the difference between surveyor symbols and cross-hairs.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Ravi

So what have we learned?

We've learned that teapees love to threaten violence against anyone that doesn't agree with them. But when someone uses hyperbole to encourage people to vote, the teapees start crying like four year olds.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Lakhota said:


> socialism can never be enforced without force.....conservatives know this.....that is why they support the 2nd Amendment....because in the end....if socialism takes over.....it WILL take guns to stop guns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooo profound.  Is that teabagger logic...?
Click to expand...


Another lefty asking for someone's balls in their mouth. Why are you lefty folks so obsessed with this particular sexual act? At any rate, better to be a teabaggER than a teabaggEE.

And, there is nothing wrong with the logic, it's perfectly sound. You may be in denial, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Stephanie

ANOTHER REMINDER why to VOTE the bastards out in 2012, YOUR VICE President who is SUPPOSE to be for ALL THE PEOPLE of these United States,.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> steph you are going to be suicidal when the election  is over.
> 
> Remember everything will be OK and dont harm yourself.
> 
> No one wants  you to harm yourself.
> 
> Even me who you hate irrationally wants you to live a long long life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you my dear, whatever you say.
> 
> I'm not the who is mental, I don't sit here and have 33.000 post since 2007...Hell I've been here since 2004 and I ONLY HAVE 12.000.
> so who has PROBLEMS? And I don't HATE YOU OR ANYONE here, I just DON'T CARE about some of you. It's not worth my time.
Click to expand...


You mean..you don't hate me!


----------



## Sallow

Group hug with Stephanie!!!


----------



## Tech_Esq

Ravi said:


> So what have we learned?
> 
> We've learned that teapees love to threaten violence against anyone that doesn't agree with them. But when someone uses hyperbole to encourage people to vote, the teapees start crying like four year olds.



I read a paragraph of Hoffa's statement about how this was war with the tea party. I didn't see the word vote anywhere in that paragraph Rav. Now, I'm not denying that Hoffa may have said vote somewhere along the line, but when I heard him say it and when I read what he said, he really didn't seem to imply that he was talking about voting at all. 

Perhaps, if the SEIU hadn't physically beaten people at the town hall meetings last fall, people on the right would be a little more willing to believe it was hyperbole. Instead, I'm inclined to take him at his word. Too bad for him the tea party outnumbers union members these days. It would be a VERY short war if he'd like to have it.


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> Who's *Don* Hoffa ?


"Don" is a sign that this is a DittoTard parroting his MessiahRushie, (Right on cue I might add), who used the word minutes before the OP to signify Hoffa is a Mafia Don.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> steph you are going to be suicidal when the election  is over.
> 
> Remember everything will be OK and dont harm yourself.
> 
> No one wants  you to harm yourself.
> 
> Even me who you hate irrationally wants you to live a long long life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you my dear, whatever you say.
> 
> I'm not the who is mental, I don't sit here and have 33.000 post since 2007...Hell I've been here since 2004 and I ONLY HAVE 12.000.
> so who has PROBLEMS? And I don't HATE YOU OR ANYONE here, I just DON'T CARE about some of you. It's not worth my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean..you don't hate me!
Click to expand...


naaa.


----------



## whitehall

Sallow said:


> There are so many threads on this..one more couldn't possibly hurt!



That's right fuzz face. Be a good nazi and support nut cases like Hoffa when they pledge an army to march in support of Barry.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you my dear, whatever you say.
> 
> I'm not the who is mental, I don't sit here and have 33.000 post since 2007...Hell I've been here since 2004 and I ONLY HAVE 12.000.
> so who has PROBLEMS? And I don't HATE YOU OR ANYONE here, I just DON'T CARE about some of you. It's not worth my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean..you don't hate me!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> naaa.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

whitehall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many threads on this..one more couldn't possibly hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right fuzz face. Be a good nazi and support nut cases like Hoffa when they pledge an army to march in support of Barry.
Click to expand...


Nazi?

What nazi? Nazis hated Unions..and people like Hoffa. They didn't really like people in general. Sound more up your alley.

And who is Barry?


----------



## Xchel

Ok my first post here..interesting...why are they calling so much attention to Hoffa? A big to do about nothing...this guy did not threaten Tea party members but the GOP certainly was in poor taste when they held their GUN raffle in Gifford's district....


----------



## syrenn

Sallow said:


> There are so many threads on this..one more couldn't possibly hurt!




you forgot

blah blah blah BOOOSSHHH!


----------



## yidnar

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw Hoffa folks, he can go to hell along with Maxi Waters and the rest.
> 
> What you are hearing is the wallowing of the dying. They see the PEOPLE are NOT HAPPY with their paid for Puppet (Obama) and the ideas the Unions are feeding him, so they are screeching to high heaven.
> 
> WHAT TO REMEMBER when you go vote in 2012, is you did not see OBAMA give them a lecture about toning things down or calling for more civility like he did after the shooting of Giffords, which in my opinion didn't have anything to do with any sort of violent talk as these people want to feed you.
> But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> REMEMBER THIS IN 2012....... lets get the Unions, the Democrats-Progressives-Commies OUT OF OUR LIVES....vote them OUT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> So you think Unions are commie? Which commie country has unions?
Click to expand...

THE  GOVERNMENT IS THE UNION IN COMMUNIST COUNTRIES!! and no matter how much the government helps you will always be a loser....LOSER!!


----------



## Sallow

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many threads on this..one more couldn't possibly hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot
> 
> blah blah blah BOOOSSHHH!
Click to expand...


Thanks!

I did!


----------



## Stephanie

It makes no sense arguing with these idiots over signs, violent talk, stupid targets on maps.. etc etc.

WE SAW all the same and MORE during the Bush administration so it doesn't matter what they say. 
AS for Hoffa, he can go to hell as far as I'm concerned. His rhetoric is just that. They know they are losing so they have NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## edthecynic

bodecea said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you think the president would want to distance himself from this nut case union leader? The sad thing is it's all he has left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is he a nut case for *firing up his members to vote*.......oh yeah, *you forgot to mention THAT part of his speech,* didn't you?
Click to expand...

His MessiahRushie edited that part out of his sound bite because of time constraints only , he said because he has a strict requirement of sound bites being limited to 60 seconds. When a caller attacked him for his dishonest editing, the pathological liar pretended not to know that VOTE the SOBs out part made a difference. He eventually played the whole quote without the dishonest editing and low and behold the unedited sound bite took 58 seconds!!!
What a major league


----------



## Ravi

Tech_Esq said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have we learned?
> 
> We've learned that teapees love to threaten violence against anyone that doesn't agree with them. But when someone uses hyperbole to encourage people to vote, the teapees start crying like four year olds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a paragraph of Hoffa's statement about how this was war with the tea party. I didn't see the word vote anywhere in that paragraph Rav. Now, I'm not denying that Hoffa may have said vote somewhere along the line, but when I heard him say it and when I read what he said, he really didn't seem to imply that he was talking about voting at all.
> 
> Perhaps, if the SEIU hadn't physically beaten people at the town hall meetings last fall, people on the right would be a little more willing to believe it was hyperbole. Instead, I'm inclined to take him at his word. Too bad for him the tea party outnumbers union members these days. It would be a VERY short war if he'd like to have it.
Click to expand...




> President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. And, President Obama we want one thing  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs. Thats what were going to tell him. When he sees what were doing here he will be inspired. But he needs help. And, you know what. Everybody heres gotta *vote*. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, lets take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong.



Get Hoffa His Back, Already | Wizbang


----------



## yidnar

ONCE AGAIN THE TREASONOUS LIBERAL FAGGOTS  DOWNPLAY THE HATE SPEECH THEIR LEADERS ARE VOMITING !!


----------



## Sallow

yidnar said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw Hoffa folks, he can go to hell along with Maxi Waters and the rest.
> 
> What you are hearing is the wallowing of the dying. They see the PEOPLE are NOT HAPPY with their paid for Puppet (Obama) and the ideas the Unions are feeding him, so they are screeching to high heaven.
> 
> WHAT TO REMEMBER when you go vote in 2012, is you did not see OBAMA give them a lecture about toning things down or calling for more civility like he did after the shooting of Giffords, which in my opinion didn't have anything to do with any sort of violent talk as these people want to feed you.
> But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> REMEMBER THIS IN 2012....... lets get the Unions, the Democrats-Progressives-Commies OUT OF OUR LIVES....vote them OUT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> So you think Unions are commie? Which commie country has unions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE  GOVERNMENT IS THE UNION IN COMMUNIST COUNTRIES!! and no matter how much the government helps you will always be a loser....LOSER!!
Click to expand...




Government and Unions are different.

Look it up.


----------



## Stephanie

yidnar said:


> ONCE AGAIN THE TREASONOUS LIBERAL FAGGOTS  DOWNPLAY THE HATE SPEECH THEIR LEADERS ARE VOMITING !!



They ALWAYS do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sallow said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> So you think Unions are commie? Which commie country has unions?
> 
> 
> 
> THE  GOVERNMENT IS THE UNION IN COMMUNIST COUNTRIES!! and no matter how much the government helps you will always be a loser....LOSER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government and Unions are different.
> 
> Look it up.
Click to expand...


He wants to look it up, but he can't find a dictionary written in idiot.

TM took them out of the library, and never returned them.


----------



## whitehall

Has the gauntlet been thrown down? God help this Country in 2012 when Obama loses and angry nut cases like Hoffa are ready, willing and able to mobilize an army to march and "take the sons of bitches out" . God help us when Hoffa is supported by ignorant left wing radicals and ignored by the left wing media and law enforcement. It might make Bill Ayers domestic terrorism of the 60's and 70's look like child's play.


----------



## Sallow

Tech_Esq said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> socialism can never be enforced without force.....conservatives know this.....that is why they support the 2nd Amendment....because in the end....if socialism takes over.....it WILL take guns to stop guns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooo profound.  Is that teabagger logic...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lefty asking for someone's balls in their mouth. Why are you lefty folks so obsessed with this particular sexual act? At any rate, better to be a teabaggER than a teabaggEE.
> 
> And, there is nothing wrong with the logic, it's perfectly sound. You may be in denial, but that's to be expected.
Click to expand...


Isn't the Teabaggers that actually introduced the term themselves?

Enough with the whining! &#039;Teabaggers&#039; actually introduced the term they now claim is a slur | Crooks and Liars


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> So you think Unions are commie? Which commie country has unions?
> 
> 
> 
> THE  GOVERNMENT IS THE UNION IN COMMUNIST COUNTRIES!! and no matter how much the government helps you will always be a loser....LOSER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government and Unions are different.
> 
> Look it up.
Click to expand...


Really? don't they have the LABOR parties in OTHER COUNTRIES?


----------



## McDowell's

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE  GOVERNMENT IS THE UNION IN COMMUNIST COUNTRIES!! and no matter how much the government helps you will always be a loser....LOSER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government and Unions are different.
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wants to look it up, but he can't find a dictionary written in idiot.
> 
> TM took them out of the library, and never returned them.
Click to expand...


She tried, but the door on the library said 'pull' and she kept trying to push.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That quote didn't come from the rebels in Libya. It was spoken monday by union leader Don Hoffa in Detroit while introducing the president. "Let's take those sons of bitches out". Barry seemed to revel in the revolutionary spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0"]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> *Sounds like its time to double my ammo stocks.*
Click to expand...

That's Right! You Tea Party Terrorists can't allow Americans to VOTE who Love this great country and don't want you SOBs to destroy it with your "Second Amendment Solution." Better triple up on your Second Amendment Solution ammo just to be safe.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

hortysir said:


> Didn't say anything I haven't said about the democrats in power.
> 
> Just because this guy has a microphone in front of him he gets more press?
> 
> I'm jealous



I bet if you get to introduce the president sometime and say things like that you will get a lot more press too.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE  GOVERNMENT IS THE UNION IN COMMUNIST COUNTRIES!! and no matter how much the government helps you will always be a loser....LOSER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government and Unions are different.
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? don't they have the LABOR parties in OTHER COUNTRIES?
Click to expand...


Um..Labor parties aren't Unions.

In any case..when commies do allow Unions..they general herald the end of the commie regime.

Lech Wa


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THE TREASONOUS LIBERAL FAGGOTS  DOWNPLAY THE HATE SPEECH THEIR LEADERS ARE VOMITING !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ALWAYS do.
Click to expand...


Careful.

Stupid is contagious and I hear yidnar is infected.


----------



## whitehall

Sallow said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many threads on this..one more couldn't possibly hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right fuzz face. Be a good nazi and support nut cases like Hoffa when they pledge an army to march in support of Barry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi?
> 
> What nazi? Nazis hated Unions..and people like Hoffa. They didn't really like people in general. Sound more up your alley.
> 
> And who is Barry?
Click to expand...


 The Brownshirts were union members, they were members of the nationalist socialist union, nazis.


----------



## hortysir

Quantum Windbag said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say anything I haven't said about the democrats in power.
> 
> Just because this guy has a microphone in front of him he gets more press?
> 
> I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you get to introduce the president sometime and say things like that you will get a lot more press too.
Click to expand...


That would be Kewl!!



How about I say shit like that WHILE I introduce the President??


----------



## edthecynic

Sallow said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooo profound.  Is that teabagger logic...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lefty asking for someone's balls in their mouth. Why are you lefty folks so obsessed with this particular sexual act? At any rate, better to be a teabaggER than a teabaggEE.
> 
> And, there is nothing wrong with the logic, it's perfectly sound. You may be in denial, but that's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't the Teabaggers that actually introduced the term themselves?
> 
> Enough with the whining! 'Teabaggers' actually introduced the term they now claim is a slur | Crooks and Liars
Click to expand...

Exactly, and the Tea Bag Terrorists were even selling "PROUD TO BE A TEABAGGER" buttons at their hate fests!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

McDowell's said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government and Unions are different.
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to look it up, but he can't find a dictionary written in idiot.
> 
> TM took them out of the library, and never returned them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She tried, but the door on the library said 'pull' and she kept trying to push.
Click to expand...


I heard she got really pissed when they asked for photo ID to get a library card.


----------



## whitehall

Tell you what, if some local rabble rouser made a statement that he was ready to mobilize and army and march to "take the sons of bitches out" he would be watching CNN from behind bars. Yet we have a (criminal?) conspiracy which includes the top union leader and the president and the left thinks it's business as usual.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Semi-trucks are not inconspicuous targets of opportunity.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Roofing nails can bring teamsters to a halt across the country.


----------



## Sallow

whitehall said:


> Tell you what, if some local rabble rouser made a statement that he was ready to mobilize and army and march to "take the sons of bitches out" he would be watching CNN from behind bars. Yet we have a (criminal?) conspiracy which includes the top union leader and the president and the left thinks it's business as usual.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uzJCqQ5aZU]Palin: Don&#39;t Retreat! Reload - YouTube[/ame]

We generally don't put people in jail for saying stupid shit. We put them on tv.


----------



## edthecynic

LibocalypseNow said:


> *Declaring War on fellow Americans is a very sad & old radical Marxist tactic.* This President and Democrats have done this for many many years. It's what "Community Organizing" is all about. They will always try to pit American against American. *It's the Saul Alinsky 'Rules for Radicals' way.* Americans will have to decide if they want these creeps to continue on destroying our country in 2012. I sure hope they make the right decision. Our nation's future is at stake.


March 5, 2008
RUSH:  I think, if I may be serious for a moment, *we're in a war,* a political war in this country, and only one side is fully engaged and that's the enemy, *and our enemy happens to be liberalism which is found in the Democrat Party.*

March 23, 2010
RUSH:  *Our enemy is now clearly defined. We know who they are and they are anybody with a D beside their name.* There's no moderate Democrat. There's no pro-life Democrat. There's no Blue Dog, lap dog, hot dog, black dog Democrat.* If it's a D, they are the enemy*, and they need to be reacted to as such.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Stephanie said:


> Screw Hoffa folks, he can go to hell along with Maxi Waters and the rest.
> 
> What you are hearing is the wallowing of the dying. They see the PEOPLE are NOT HAPPY with their paid for Puppet (Obama) and the ideas the Unions are feeding him, so they are screeching to high heaven.
> 
> WHAT TO REMEMBER when you go vote in 2012, is you did not see OBAMA give them a lecture about toning things down or calling for more civility like he did after the shooting of Giffords, which in my opinion didn't have anything to do with any sort of violent talk as these people want to feed you.
> But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> REMEMBER THIS IN 2012....... lets get the Unions, the Democrats-Progressives-Commies OUT OF OUR LIVES....vote them OUT..



He has a right to voice his opinion.... with that  I also have a right to voice myself I hope he will be placed where his father is.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Violence only begets violence. Hoffa has done a whole lot of harm with his hate rhetoric. When the violence does come,Hoffa should be the first one arrested. His incitement will be the root cause. He will have to be held accountable for his actions.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if some local rabble rouser made a statement that he was ready to mobilize and army and march to "take the sons of bitches out" he would be watching CNN from behind bars. Yet we have a (criminal?) conspiracy which includes the top union leader and the president and the left thinks it's business as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uzJCqQ5aZU]Palin: Don't Retreat! Reload - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> We generally don't put people in jail for saying stupid shit. We put them on tv.
Click to expand...


First Gabby Giffords now Palin. what's the matter you can't FIND some MAN who say's STUPID SHIT?


----------



## AmericanFirst

Moonglow said:


> What's funny is that a small minority has the rightwingers here stir crazy


Whats really funny is the small minority pull the potus tail. Otherwise the socialists, aka unions.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't hear you teal'c   did you have something to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Just laughing at this point. What else can I do after reading the hyperbole from the right? I mean, seriously, you guys do know that there is a plethora of violent quotes from Tea Party folks, right? I just posted a couple of them. Are you going to faux-outrage over those, or do you only save the faux-outrage for the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which specific comment...post number or permalink the post so I can go read and respond for you.
> 
> I probably don't approve of the comments you posted either.
> 
> However, tea party idiocy does not excuse this threat of *violent war* against fellow americans.
Click to expand...

Voting is now "violent war!" 
You fruitcakes are hilarious!!!


----------



## mal

Sallow said:


> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?



They can't?...

You Silly... Beltway Sniper and Boytoy were not Conservatives, Homie... 

Well, they were Islamists... Is that Conservative?

MeThinks they weren't big Fans of the REPUBLICan Party.



peace...


----------



## Sallow

mal said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't?...
> 
> You Silly... Beltway Sniper and Boytoy were not Conservatives, Homie...
> 
> Well, they were Islamists... Is that Conservative?
> 
> MeThinks they weren't big Fans of the REPUBLICan Party.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Hmm..

Religious ex vets aren't conservative?

News to me.

The things you learn here.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Sallow said:


> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?


Usually, like dimwits, mental patients deny they are mental.


----------



## whitehall

There is no comparison. "Crosshairs" is a harmless common term and so is "targeted" in political and marketing jargon. What Hoffa said was that he had an army ready to march and "take the sons of bitches out". That's a serious threat.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't telling people to vote, he was talking about starting a war and taking people out ravi.
> 
> I remember you being mad about Palin saying something very similar...where is your outrage now?  Wrong party?
> 
> 
> 
> There's really no reason to lie, PP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso&feature=related"]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> "blow em away" "at war with them" "take them out"
> 
> Yeah no *violent rhetoric.*
Click to expand...

Only when dishonestly taken out of context!

Here's the context so even YOU can't miss it, but you will still pretend to miss it to continue your false outrage!

*"But everybody here's got to vote."*


----------



## AmericanFirst

Sallow said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't?...
> 
> You Silly... Beltway Sniper and Boytoy were not Conservatives, Homie...
> 
> Well, they were Islamists... Is that Conservative?
> 
> MeThinks they weren't big Fans of the REPUBLICan Party.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Religious ex vets aren't conservative?
> 
> News to me.
> 
> The things you learn here.
Click to expand...

Islam is a cult not a religion.


----------



## whitehall

Sallow said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't?...
> 
> You Silly... Beltway Sniper and Boytoy were not Conservatives, Homie...
> 
> Well, they were Islamists... Is that Conservative?
> 
> MeThinks they weren't big Fans of the REPUBLICan Party.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Religious ex vets aren't conservative?
> 
> News to me.
> 
> The things you learn here.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute, the jihad Major killed a dozen of his own men and the left is afraid that religious ex-vets are a threat? What are ex-vets anyway?


----------



## BoycottTheday

Hoffa's comments remind me of Johnson's hearts and minds campaign in Vietnam.

Say what you will about the DemocRats butt

at least they are consistent


----------



## edthecynic

Tech_Esq said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what have we learned?
> 
> We've learned that teapees love to threaten violence against anyone that doesn't agree with them. But when someone uses hyperbole to encourage people to vote, the teapees start crying like four year olds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a paragraph of Hoffa's statement about how this was war with the tea party. *I didn't see the word vote anywhere in that paragraph* Rav. Now, I'm not denying that Hoffa may have said vote somewhere along the line, but *when I heard him say it and when I read what he said, he really didn't seem to imply that he was talking about voting at all.*
Click to expand...

That is, of course, only because you limit yourself to the dishonest editing of GOP hate media!!!

Here's what he said so even you can't miss it!!!

"President Obama, this is your army, we are ready to march *But everybody here's got to vote.* If we go back, and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out."


----------



## Truthmatters

Xchel said:


> Ok my first post here..interesting...why are they calling so much attention to Hoffa? A big to do about nothing...this guy did not threaten Tea party members but the GOP certainly was in poor taste when they held their GUN raffle in Gifford's district....



You should have been here before Giffords got a bullet to the head.

They denied all the guns and gun talk had ANY effect.

now all of the sudden they are iunsensed by a war referance in a political fight.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> steph you are going to be suicidal when the election  is over.
> 
> Remember everything will be OK and dont harm yourself.
> 
> No one wants  you to harm yourself.
> 
> Even me who you hate irrationally wants you to live a long long life.



What kind of sick freak are you to even think such things of others? 

Man, I am so grateful that I am not like you... you are a bitter, sick, irrational racist bitch.


----------



## Truthmatters

Stephanie said:


> Screw Hoffa folks, he can go to hell along with Maxi Waters and the rest.
> 
> What you are hearing is the wallowing of the dying. They see the PEOPLE are NOT HAPPY with their paid for Puppet (Obama) and the ideas the Unions are feeding him, so they are screeching to high heaven.
> 
> WHAT TO REMEMBER when you go vote in 2012, is you did not see OBAMA give them a lecture about toning things down or calling for more civility like he did after the shooting of Giffords, which in my opinion didn't have anything to do with any sort of violent talk as these people want to feed you.
> But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> REMEMBER THIS IN 2012....... lets get the Unions, the Democrats-Progressives-Commies OUT OF OUR LIVES....vote them OUT..



she talks of me dying and Im the bad guy huh Cali?


You have no moral code


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw Hoffa folks, he can go to hell along with Maxi Waters and the rest.
> 
> What you are hearing is the wallowing of the dying. They see the PEOPLE are NOT HAPPY with their paid for Puppet (Obama) and the ideas the Unions are feeding him, so they are screeching to high heaven.
> 
> WHAT TO REMEMBER when you go vote in 2012, is you did not see OBAMA give them a lecture about toning things down or calling for more civility like he did after the shooting of Giffords, which in my opinion didn't have anything to do with any sort of violent talk as these people want to feed you.
> But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> REMEMBER THIS IN 2012....... lets get the Unions, the Democrats-Progressives-Commies OUT OF OUR LIVES....vote them OUT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she talks of me dying and Im the bad guy huh Cali?
> 
> 
> You have no moral code
Click to expand...


She's not talking about you dying, goofy, she's talking about your party dying.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if some local rabble rouser made a statement that he was ready to mobilize and army and march to "take the sons of bitches out" he would be watching CNN from behind bars. Yet we have a (criminal?) conspiracy which includes the top union leader and the president and the left thinks it's business as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uzJCqQ5aZU]Palin: Don't Retreat! Reload - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> We generally don't put people in jail for saying stupid shit. We put them on tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Gabby Giffords now Palin. what's the matter you can't FIND some MAN who say's STUPID SHIT?
Click to expand...


Now why would I be looking for men?


----------



## Conservative

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw Hoffa folks, he can go to hell along with Maxi Waters and the rest.
> 
> What you are hearing is the wallowing of the dying. They see the PEOPLE are NOT HAPPY with their paid for Puppet (Obama) and the ideas the Unions are feeding him, so they are screeching to high heaven.
> 
> WHAT TO REMEMBER when you go vote in 2012, is you did not see OBAMA give them a lecture about toning things down or calling for more civility like he did after the shooting of Giffords, which in my opinion didn't have anything to do with any sort of violent talk as these people want to feed you.
> But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> REMEMBER THIS IN 2012....... lets get the Unions, the Democrats-Progressives-Commies OUT OF OUR LIVES....vote them OUT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she talks of me dying and Im the bad guy huh Cali?
> 
> 
> You have no moral code
Click to expand...


where did she say she hoped you die, asshat?

where did she say you should die, dip-shit?

she didn't.

WHY DO YOU IGNORE THE PREPONDERANCE OF EVIDENCE?


----------



## bodecea

Conservative said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> were you good when the dems used targets on a map of opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one of those red targets represents a Targeted Republican like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Dems would NEVER do that, now would they?????
> 
> here's the legend to go with those Dem maps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat it, bitch.
Click to expand...


I wish to congratulate  you for being the FIRST and only one to show me a map of a specific targetted Republican.   That is just as wrong as the Palin cross hairs map.   Isn't it a pity that no one before  you could do so, even tho they said they could and I kept asking.   You succeeded where others failed....and despite your rudeness...I salute your success.


----------



## whitehall

The NSDAP Nuremburg rallies of the 30's showed similar rabble rousing speeches and threats of "armies marching" to "take the sons of bitches out" but in that case it was the Jews. Next time it will be the Christians and the Conservatives if Jimmy and Barry have their way.


----------



## Sallow

whitehall said:


> The NSDAP Nuremburg rallies of the 30's showed similar rabble rousing speeches and threats of "armies marching" to "take the sons of bitches out" but in that case it was the Jews. Next time it will be the Christians and the Conservatives if Jimmy and Barry have their way.



The Nazis were Christian and Conservative.


----------



## bodecea

Lakhota said:


> There is a difference between archery targets and crosshairs.



It's more a difference between targetting specific people and targetting general areas or states.    Regardless....targetting specific PEOPLE is wrong!   Making general references....grow a pair.


----------



## Truthmatters

Then why did the corporation Target pick a target as its logo instead of a crosshair?


Because they do not have the same connotation.


----------



## J.E.D

whitehall said:


> Tell you what, if some local rabble rouser made a statement that he was ready to mobilize and army and march to "take the sons of bitches out" he would be watching CNN from behind bars.* Yet we have a (criminal?) conspiracy which includes the top union leader and the president and the left thinks it's business as usual.*



A criminal conspiracy? 








​


​






​


----------



## Unkotare

Sallow said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooo profound.  Is that teabagger logic...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lefty asking for someone's balls in their mouth. Why are you lefty folks so obsessed with this particular sexual act? At any rate, better to be a teabaggER than a teabaggEE.
> 
> And, there is nothing wrong with the logic, it's perfectly sound. You may be in denial, but that's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't the Teabaggers that actually introduced the term themselves?
> 
> Enough with the whining! 'Teabaggers' actually introduced the term they now claim is a slur | Crooks and Liars
Click to expand...




Either way it all works out well for you, eh Swallow?


----------



## Warrior102

How would you left-winged kook-fringe bat shit crazy fucks react if Sarah Palin declared war on you "Son of a Bitches."

Honest answers appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Truthmatters

you never say the democractic party.

You always misspell and mispronounce it.

Why do you think anyone should respect what you want to be called when you dont return the favor?


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am against targeting specific people....are you bodecea?*
> 
> I dont like palin's bullseye map and I dont like Hoffa's "army" ready to "take them out" whom disagree with their positions.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso&feature=related]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely....but it is amazing how many people cannot tell the difference between targetting a non-specific group, area, etc.   and targeting a specific person  BY NAME.
Click to expand...


I gave you one. Where is yours of Goffords being targeted ?I did a search, but I could only find thees.


----------



## Sallow

If you put letters in big red fonts..the points you make mean so much more.


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> you never say the democractic party.
> 
> You always misspell and mispronounce it.
> 
> Why do you think anyone should respect what you want to be called when you dont return the favor?



I'm receiving a spelling lesson from you  - ? 


LOL!! 

Democractic ?

Carry on dumbly...


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between archery targets and crosshairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more a difference between targetting specific people and targetting general areas or states.    Regardless....targetting specific PEOPLE is wrong!   Making general references....grow a pair.
Click to expand...


Not really. The idea is to hit the bull's eye.


----------



## bodecea

Truthmatters said:


> Then why did the corporation Target pick a target as its logo instead of a crosshair?
> 
> 
> Because they do not have the same connotation.



I understand they are going after customers!    Time for another outrage thread!!!!!


----------



## bodecea

NGSamson said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am against targeting specific people....are you bodecea?*
> 
> I dont like palin's bullseye map and I dont like Hoffa's "army" ready to "take them out" whom disagree with their positions.
> 
> James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely....but it is amazing how many people cannot tell the difference between targetting a non-specific group, area, etc.   and targeting a specific person  BY NAME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you one. Where is yours of Goffords being targeted ?I did a search, but I could only find thees.
Click to expand...



Very, very wrong....who put those out?


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did the corporation Target pick a target as its logo instead of a crosshair?
> 
> 
> Because they do not have the same connotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand they are going after customers!    Time for another outrage thread!!!!!
Click to expand...


Good. Its good to see you think the specifically targeted individuals I presented are bad form.


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely....but it is amazing how many people cannot tell the difference between targetting a non-specific group, area, etc.   and targeting a specific person  BY NAME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you one. Where is yours of Goffords being targeted ?I did a search, but I could only find thees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very wrong....who put those out?
Click to expand...


Dont know. I was looking for one of Giffords and could find none. Those are what came up among a bunch of other pics of Giffords. Thats good to, as had I found what I was looking for I would have lost a ton of faith in my fellow humans.


----------



## Unkotare

Sallow said:


> If you put letters in big red fonts..the points you make mean so much more.




Really? Is that how you advertise, Swallow?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JosefK said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if some local rabble rouser made a statement that he was ready to mobilize and army and march to "take the sons of bitches out" he would be watching CNN from behind bars.* Yet we have a (criminal?) conspiracy which includes the top union leader and the president and the left thinks it's business as usual.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A criminal conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I remember a time when you asshats were whining about some grading markers being targets for democrat politicans whats the difference?


----------



## Sallow

Unkotare said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you put letters in big red fonts..the points you make mean so much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Is that how you advertise, Swallow?
Click to expand...


Chasin' me from thread to thread ain't going to get me to say yes to your offer little girl.

But it's hilarious!


----------



## bodecea

whitehall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many threads on this..one more couldn't possibly hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right fuzz face. Be a good nazi and support nut cases like Hoffa when they pledge an army to march in support of Barry.
Click to expand...


Translation:  Because we all know the Nazis loved Unions.


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if some local rabble rouser made a statement that he was ready to mobilize and army and march to "take the sons of bitches out" he would be watching CNN from behind bars.* Yet we have a (criminal?) conspiracy which includes the top union leader and the president and the left thinks it's business as usual.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A criminal conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember a time when you asshats were whining about some grading markers being targets for democrat politicans whats the difference?
Click to expand...


A Democratic Politician actually got a cap busted into her noggin'

Just sayin..


----------



## Unkotare

Sallow said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you put letters in big red fonts..the points you make mean so much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Is that how you advertise, Swallow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chasin' me from thread to thread ain't going to get me to say yes to your offer little girl.
> 
> But it's hilarious!
Click to expand...




Don't be so paranoid, Swallow.


----------



## Sallow

Unkotare said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Is that how you advertise, Swallow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chasin' me from thread to thread ain't going to get me to say yes to your offer little girl.
> 
> But it's hilarious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so paranoid, Swallow.
Click to expand...




That implies that first I'd have to be afraid.

I ain't afraid of your offer to swallow my load.

I am disgusted. But thanks any way little girl.

Run along.


----------



## bodecea

whitehall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right fuzz face. Be a good nazi and support nut cases like Hoffa when they pledge an army to march in support of Barry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi?
> 
> What nazi? Nazis hated Unions..and people like Hoffa. They didn't really like people in general. Sound more up your alley.
> 
> And who is Barry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Brownshirts were union members, they were members of the nationalist socialist union, nazis.
Click to expand...


  

Oh, please tell us....where oh where did YOU get  your education?


----------



## bodecea

whitehall said:


> Tell you what, if some local rabble rouser made a statement that he was ready to mobilize and army and march to "take the sons of bitches out" he would be watching CNN from behind bars. Yet we have a (criminal?) conspiracy which includes the top union leader and the president and the left thinks it's business as usual.



Voting scares you THAT much, eh?


----------



## Unkotare

Oh, are you afraid, Swallow? Poor Swallow. Just go away and it will be alright.


----------



## J.E.D

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if some local rabble rouser made a statement that he was ready to mobilize and army and march to "take the sons of bitches out" he would be watching CNN from behind bars.* Yet we have a (criminal?) conspiracy which includes the top union leader and the president and the left thinks it's business as usual.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A criminal conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember a time when you asshats were whining about some grading markers being targets for democrat politicans whats the difference?
Click to expand...


Do you remember a time when the left called that a criminal conspiracy? What I gather from your post and the posts of other conservatives, is that you're a bunch of hypocrites.  It's perfectly fine when conservatives use that type of rhetoric, and any liberals who criticizes them is a whiner. But then a liberal uses similar rhetoric and all of a sudden they're violent thugs bent on the destruction of America. So which is it? Is it okay to uses these types of metaphors when riling up your base, or is it irresponsible because it incites people to violence? You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Sallow

AmericanFirst said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, like dimwits, mental patients deny they are mental.
Click to expand...


Ah...and making sure they get access to guns to shoot Democrats is part of the scheme.

Interesting.


----------



## Sallow

AmericanFirst said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't?...
> 
> You Silly... Beltway Sniper and Boytoy were not Conservatives, Homie...
> 
> Well, they were Islamists... Is that Conservative?
> 
> MeThinks they weren't big Fans of the REPUBLICan Party.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Religious ex vets aren't conservative?
> 
> News to me.
> 
> The things you learn here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a cult not a religion.
Click to expand...


See? I think all religions are basically cults!

We agree!


----------



## Lakhota

Tea Party Comedian Eric Golub Compares Trig Palin To 'Special Needs' Liberals (VIDEO)


----------



## Sallow

whitehall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't?...
> 
> You Silly... Beltway Sniper and Boytoy were not Conservatives, Homie...
> 
> Well, they were Islamists... Is that Conservative?
> 
> MeThinks they weren't big Fans of the REPUBLICan Party.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Religious ex vets aren't conservative?
> 
> News to me.
> 
> The things you learn here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, the jihad Major killed a dozen of his own men and the left is afraid that religious ex-vets are a threat? What are ex-vets anyway?
Click to expand...


Vets with an "X" on their heads.


----------



## NGSamson

Conservative said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between archery targets and crosshairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's as pathetic as the argument some republicans used about the difference between surveyor symbols and cross-hairs.
Click to expand...


no, its pathetic it is just stupid.


----------



## Lakhota

No one was shouting "Don't Retreat - RELOAD!" in the background.


----------



## Conservative

bodecea said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those targetting states and districts....not specific people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one of those red targets represents a Targeted Republican like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Dems would NEVER do that, now would they?????
> 
> here's the legend to go with those Dem maps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat it, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish to congratulate  you for being the FIRST and only one to show me a map of a specific targetted Republican.   That is just as wrong as the Palin cross hairs map.   Isn't it a pity that no one before  you could do so, even tho they said they could and I kept asking.   You succeeded where others failed....and despite your rudeness...I salute your success.
Click to expand...


now... show me where Palin targeted an individual, and not a district.


----------



## francoHFW

Hoffa is NOT a politician, and said "take Pubs out of congress" ANYWAY- can dupes not handle quotes more than 5 words in length?


----------



## del

whitehall said:


> There is no comparison. "Crosshairs" is a harmless common term and so is "targeted" in political and marketing jargon. What Hoffa said was that he had an army ready to march and "take the sons of bitches out". That's a serious threat.



you're a serious fuckwit

seriously


----------



## francoHFW

Who keeps this "target" etc crappe debate going anyway- it's a metaphor- The problem is LYING about people- "socialists, Marxists,communists, Kenyans , muslims, etc, etc, come to mind...."ACORN stealing the election, death panels" coming from political leaders is the real problem, and celebrity a-holes like Rush and Sean, with audiences in the millions, qualify. . Equating speech from union leaders and bloggers is disengenuous tripe.


----------



## Liability

francoHFW said:


> Hoffa is NOT a politician, and said "take Pubs out of congress" ANYWAY- can dupes not handle quotes more than 5 words in length?



I recognize that you are mentally deficient.  Ok.  SO that's obvious.  But even so, are you so completely mentally deficient that even a dipshit like YOU can't figure out (a) that what Hoffa said is wrong and (b) for President Civility's FAILURE to "call" Hoffa on his message, the President is also wrong?


----------



## NGSamson

francoHFW said:


> Who keeps this "target" etc crappe debate going anyway- it's a metaphor- The problem is LYING about people- "socialists, Marxists,communists, Kenyans , muslims, etc, etc, come to mind...."ACORN stealing the election, death panels" coming from political leaders is the real problem, and celebrity a-holes like Rush and Sean, with audiences in the millions, qualify. . Equating speech from union leaders and bloggers is disengenuous tripe.



It is not disingenuous tripe, the people know full well what they are saying and doing, and what they want to accomplish. And they have done exactly what they wanted which was to get on the news and get people talking about it as well as stir up the base.


----------



## NGSamson

Hoffa is a douche wagon any way.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

francoHFW said:


> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...



servaors marks are giving orders to shoot democrats 
Saying take these Son of a bitches out in reference of tea party members and those who they support is nothing?

Well here's something hoffa's a punk and should meet his father real soon.


----------



## francoHFW

The reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS please...


----------



## NGSamson

francoHFW said:


> The reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS please...



MSNBC and CNN to.


----------



## AquaAthena

oreo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's GREAT that you Liberals are having to come out and defend these IDIOTS every 2 minutes.
> 
> _*Here's  what Jimmy Hoffa said today--in front of a largely union crowd--aka Obama fainters--*_
> 
> Cranking up the anti-Tea Party rhetoric, Teamsters President Jimmy Hoffa called on workers to "take these son-of-a-bitches out" as he warmed up a crowd Monday in Detroit ahead of President Obama's Labor Day speech.
> 
> [/U]
> 
> WHITE HOUSE LABOR EVENTS TURN UGLY - Teamsters - Fox Nation
> 
> _It's on video too._
> 
> I think I remember another perfectly pronounced speech regarding civil discourse from Obama?---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW BRAINWASHED CAN YOU GET???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoffa is on video for making this comment--tomorrow when it's posted I will be glad to drag it up for you--so you can view it yourself---  I already saw it on Fox News--and he did indeed make these comments.
> 
> Now you can twist his meaning of his statements all you want-in your futile effort-to cover his ass--but he did say it.
Click to expand...


Yes, Fox showed it in full. Imagine.... Jimmy Hoffa's son, Jimmy Hoffa, advocating taking someone out.. And he did say, it BUT meant it as a figure of speech and not a call to illegal action. Of course, some people will disagree with that. I say let politicians drop the PC crap and say it as they mean it. It tells us, the voters, so much more about THEM.


----------



## francoHFW

NGSamson said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC and CNN to.
Click to expand...


Nothing in comparison to FOX and Rush- MSNBC is mainly a FOX fact checker...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

francoHFW said:


> The reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS please...



mega rich pubs? What the fuck is a PUB? Oh you mean Republicans. Do you know how to spell Republican, or are you to fucking lazy to spell it or just to dumb?

Now Those rich republicans you are talking about have you ever did a search of the richinst poticans?  Out of the Top ten 7 are democrats and the top six combined are worth over 2 trillion dollars.


----------



## NGSamson

Rush is not news, he is an opinion show. Is for the cable news channels, its been pretty balanced. Rush wont be. He is not paid to be balanced.


----------



## J.E.D

bigrebnc1775 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mega rich pubs? What the fuck is a PUB? Oh you mean Republicans. *Do you know how to spell Republican, or are you to fucking lazy to spell it or just to dumb?*
> 
> *Now Those rich republicans you are talking about have you ever did a search of the richinst poticans? * Out of the Top ten 7 are democrats and the top six combined are worth over 2 trillion dollars.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

francoHFW said:


> The reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS please...



Looks like the one lying isn't fox news but whomever told you they were lying



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso]James Hoffa &#39;Let&#39;s Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video&#39; RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sallow said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooo profound.  Is that teabagger logic...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lefty asking for someone's balls in their mouth. Why are you lefty folks so obsessed with this particular sexual act? At any rate, better to be a teabaggER than a teabaggEE.
> 
> And, there is nothing wrong with the logic, it's perfectly sound. You may be in denial, but that's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't the Teabaggers that actually introduced the term themselves?
> 
> Enough with the whining! 'Teabaggers' actually introduced the term they now claim is a slur | Crooks and Liars
Click to expand...


dude read the link and look at their "proof"

That article is misleading, it actually doesn't prove its claim that the teapartiers introduced the term.  

The first evidence is that some fox news reporter, not a teapartier, said to send tea bags to the white house.    The 2nd evidence is that Charles Krauthammer, a fox news analyst, called them the "tea bag protests".    Both claims as proof that teapartiers gave themselves the nickname teabaggers are just flat out wrong on their face.  If you look deeper you will also find that even IF one of them DID say it neither one is actually a teapartier so the article would still be wrong.


Oh and check this bad jackson out!   Great price!


----------



## Salt Jones

Good thing we have the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Dot Com

They didn't use to call her Sarah Barracuda for nuthin LOL and NO!!! She won't date you USAR


----------



## del

i'm outraged.

really

totally and completely


outraged


----------



## Mr.Nick

Lakhota said:


> Oh so now you admit the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?  I said they push back - which inherently means they were pushed first.  Do you have access to any dictionaries or encyclopedias or such?
Click to expand...


No, they pushed first with their progressive socialist bullshit in a nation where the concept of communism is fucking illegal...

This isn't the USSR you dumb motherfucker.. 

So who pushed first???

Who's the one demanding communal/public ownership over the means of production in a nation that that allegedly supports private ownership.... Who's challenging the economic model and demanding that it be changed or "otherwise?"

It's certainly not the tea party that is sticking to the roots of this country and her founding principals...


----------



## Mr.Nick

The truth is these labor unions are nothing more than a bunch of radical socialists.....

They want the wealth of the business owner to be redistributed collectively or other wise they will shove all kinds of shit up everyones ass.


----------



## Toro

USArmyRetired said:


> In less than 24hrs after Teamster Boss James Hoffa said his awful comments about what he wanted to do to the Tea Party, Governor Sarah Palin has written a retaliatory response which she publicly calls him out by name and labels him a greedy thug who only wants a paycheck and who doesn't represent the real interests of working men and women and that the Tea Party does which is the truth. So far she is the only person to do this out of the other GOP candidates even though she is not one.....yet. Not one peep has come out of Perry, Bachmann or Romney's mouths. With this response and done so quickly, it makes me more confident that she will enter the race. In reading her attack on Hoffa and Obama and her praise for the common union individual worker, it is clear that she understands what is going on within the union bosses. She explains basically that they are backstabbers. Reading this, she is the only out there who gives any indication that she would be willing to take on corruption in this country, especially with union bosses like Hoffa. It feels like I'm back in the 60s when Bobby Kennedy was taking on senior Hoffa reading Palin's brutal attack on junior Hoffa and the president who clearly agreed with his vitriol yesterday. I believe that is why the establishment is afraid of her...on both sides of the aisle. She did take on corruption in Alaska and I think we are getting a taste of it here in this response in the link.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150285058673435


----------



## rdean

I once watched Fox and they showed a clip of Obama saying, "I will raise your taxes" with lots of conviction.  I thought it strange for a politician of his savvy.

I turned the channel over to CNN and they were running the SAME speech.  Except the entire quote was, "Republicans keep saying  -  I will raise your taxes".

Leaving out, "Republicans keep saying" was a silly mistake.  Unless it wasn't a mistake.  In that case, it was a lie through omission.  But hey, he's black.  So it must be OK.


----------



## Salt Jones

USArmyRetired said:


> In less than 24hrs after Teamster Boss James Hoffa said his awful comments about what he wanted to do to the Tea Party, Governor Sarah Palin has written a retaliatory response which she publicly calls him out by name and labels him a greedy thug who only wants a paycheck and who doesn't represent the real interests of working men and women and that the Tea Party does which is the truth. So far she is the only person to do this out of the other GOP candidates even though she is not one.....yet. Not one peep has come out of Perry, Bachmann or Romney's mouths. With this response and done so quickly, it makes me more confident that she will enter the race. In reading her attack on Hoffa and Obama and her praise for the common union individual worker, it is clear that she understands what is going on within the union bosses. She explains basically that they are backstabbers. Reading this, she is the only out there who gives any indication that she would be willing to take on corruption in this country, especially with union bosses like Hoffa. It feels like I'm back in the 60s when Bobby Kennedy was taking on senior Hoffa reading Palin's brutal attack on junior Hoffa and the president who clearly agreed with his vitriol yesterday. I believe that is why the establishment is afraid of her...on both sides of the aisle. She did take on corruption in Alaska and I think we are getting a taste of it here in this response in the link.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150285058673435



So, did my mail lady and I have more respect for her. She's out delivering mail in 115 degree heat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr.Nick said:


> The truth is these labor unions are nothing more than a bunch of radical socialists.....
> 
> They want the wealth of the business owner to be redistributed collectively or other wise they will shove all kinds of shit up everyones ass.



They want the wealth, not to redistributed amoung the unions but the union bosses.


----------



## rdean

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> Yay team!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she'll call on someone to shoot him.
Click to expand...


From a helicopter.


----------



## Gallagher

ABC'S JAKE TAPPER PRESSES WHITE HOUSE ON HOFFA 'SOB' REMARKS

mcintaggart1&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Big Fitz

Lakhota said:


>


If this scares you, you're in desperate need of therapy and perspective on reality.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw Hoffa folks, he can go to hell along with Maxi Waters and the rest.
> 
> What you are hearing is the wallowing of the dying. They see the PEOPLE are NOT HAPPY with their paid for Puppet (Obama) and the ideas the Unions are feeding him, so they are screeching to high heaven.
> 
> WHAT TO REMEMBER when you go vote in 2012, is you did not see OBAMA give them a lecture about toning things down or calling for more civility like he did after the shooting of Giffords, which in my opinion didn't have anything to do with any sort of violent talk as these people want to feed you.
> But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> REMEMBER THIS IN 2012....... lets get the Unions, the Democrats-Progressives-Commies OUT OF OUR LIVES....vote them OUT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she talks of me dying and Im the bad guy huh Cali?
> 
> 
> You have no moral code
Click to expand...



OMG. you can't be serious? I was talking about the DEMOCRAT PARTY. where is your NAME mentioned...?
good grief.


----------



## Charles_Main

When Obama says he wants us to be Civil. He means he wants his Critics to be nice to him, he never meant it to apply to his supporters. He has no problem with them being as uncivil as they want.


----------



## Big Fitz

Sallow said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many threads on this..one more couldn't possibly hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right fuzz face. Be a good nazi and support nut cases like Hoffa when they pledge an army to march in support of Barry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi?
> 
> What nazi? Nazis hated Unions..and people like Hoffa. They didn't really like people in general. Sound more up your alley.
> 
> And who is Barry?
Click to expand...

Nazi's loved unions as long as they remained useful idiots.


----------



## Stephanie

NGSamson said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who keeps this "target" etc crappe debate going anyway- it's a metaphor- The problem is LYING about people- "socialists, Marxists,communists, Kenyans , muslims, etc, etc, come to mind...."ACORN stealing the election, death panels" coming from political leaders is the real problem, and celebrity a-holes like Rush and Sean, with audiences in the millions, qualify. . Equating speech from union leaders and bloggers is disengenuous tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not disingenuous tripe, the people know full well what they are saying and doing, and what they want to accomplish. And they have done exactly what they wanted *which was to get on the news and get people talking about it as well as stir up the base*.
Click to expand...


well goody for them, cause they lost Michigan, and all that money for their RECALLS (that FAILED) and now they might lose the Post Office. man they are batting a 1000..yeah, If I was their base I'd be damned impressed.

Poor Obama, he be following the wrong "in" crowd..Oh well


----------



## The T

Sallow said:


> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> Yay team!


YOU are _pathetic._ Just can't help but hurry along your fantasy (and Obama's and The DNC AND Jimmy the Thug Hoffa's) _fantasy_ to prove something that isn't true.


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kTQFyMRSXk]The Godfather - Michael Kills Sollozzo - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrv1roq_gBw&feature=related]Sonny Corleone Gets Whacked-Godfather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

Stephanie said:


> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who keeps this "target" etc crappe debate going anyway- it's a metaphor- The problem is LYING about people- "socialists, Marxists,communists, Kenyans , muslims, etc, etc, come to mind...."ACORN stealing the election, death panels" coming from political leaders is the real problem, and celebrity a-holes like Rush and Sean, with audiences in the millions, qualify. . Equating speech from union leaders and bloggers is disengenuous tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not disingenuous tripe, the people know full well what they are saying and doing, and what they want to accomplish. And they have done exactly what they wanted *which was to get on the news and get people talking about it as well as stir up the base*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well goody for them, cause they lost Michigan, and all that money for their RECALLS and now they might lose the Post Office. man they are batting a 1000..yeah, If I was their base I'd be damned impressed.
> 
> Poor Obama, he be following the wrong "in" crowd..Oh well
Click to expand...


About the size of it, Thats why Hoffa was out there. Im not so sure Obama has the support of the rank and file union worker.


----------



## Stephanie

Charles_Main said:


> When Obama says he wants us to be Civil. He means he wants his Critics to be nice to him, he never meant it to apply to his supporters. He has no problem with them being as uncivil as they want.



Very true. the same goes for his cult followers.


----------



## whitehall

If the media ever becones fair and balanced Obama will be in big trouble.


----------



## Conservative

mudwhistle said:


> Well, since we're at war just don't show up for Obama's campaign speech or when he starts talking just get up and walk out. That's what they do at the UN.
> 
> He's gonna say everything is their fault anyway.



No. The UN would send a sternly worded letter.


----------



## yidnar

where would the gender confused communist left wingers get guns ??other than ethnic gangs most lefty's are against gun ownership!!


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> Well, since we're at war just don't show up for Obama's campaign speech or when he starts talking just get up and walk out. That's what they do at the UN.
> 
> He's gonna say everything is their fault anyway.


The one thing Obama sorely missed in his childhood was a real man to show him the virtue of _being a real man._


----------



## Salt Jones

I've never been civil to a racist white conservative a single day of my life and I'm not starting now.


----------



## Sallow

Got your guns ready? Tea baggers?

Gonna cap another democrat?


----------



## Stephanie

NGSamson said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGSamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not disingenuous tripe, the people know full well what they are saying and doing, and what they want to accomplish. And they have done exactly what they wanted *which was to get on the news and get people talking about it as well as stir up the base*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well goody for them, cause they lost Michigan, and all that money for their RECALLS and now they might lose the Post Office. man they are batting a 1000..yeah, If I was their base I'd be damned impressed.
> 
> Poor Obama, he be following the wrong "in" crowd..Oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the size of it, Thats why Hoffa was out there. Im not so sure Obama has the support of the rank and file union worker.
Click to expand...


yep, I know a lot who don't stand for anything that Trumka or Hoffa says. Too bad they don't rise up against them and DEMAND their Union dues STOP going to support a political party if that is not the party they are for. But until they do, nothing will change.
Obama was bought and paid for by the Unions and other shady people. That is why he felt he needed to go to their disgusting little hate fest. It only showed him in a bad light. I guess he feels he can't get much lower in the approvals, so what the hell


----------



## Stephanie

Salt Jones said:


> I've never been civil to a racist white conservative a single day of my life and I'm not starting now.



wow, now who knew you would say that?


----------



## whitehall

Moonglow said:


> Where are the matresses?



Judging by the little icon it seems moonie was born yesterday and was raised on video games. For the record "going to the matresses" is a Mafia gang war expression originating from the matresses supplied for organized crime soldiers in safe houses after the murder of a member rival group. Jimmy Hoffa opened the the hostilities by claiming the loyalty of an army of workers marching to "take the sons of bitches (conservatives?) (republicans?) (American citizens?) out".


----------



## MeBelle

rdean said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Maybe she can call for someone to bust a cap in his noggin..like she did with Giffords.
> 
> Yay team!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she'll call on someone to shoot him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a helicopter.
Click to expand...


That's only for wolves that over populate which leads to a low herd count of moose and caribou which many Alaskans hunt (aka substance) in order to live.

Are you equating Gifford to a wolf? Shame on you!


----------



## The T

whitehall said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the matresses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the little icon it seems moonie was born yesterday and was raised on video games. For the record "going to the matresses" is a Mafia gang war expression originating from the matresses supplied for organized crime soldiers in safe houses after the murder of a member rival group. Jimmy Hoffa opened the the hostilities by claiming the loyalty of an army of workers marching to "take the sons of bitches (conservatives?) (republicans?) (*American citizens*?) out".
Click to expand...

The latter. Obama had noting to say but to think his fellow thug for being there. The DNC refuses to call out Hoffa...we see who's side they are on and it isn't the people.


----------



## Salt Jones

BoycottTheday said:


> Every thread needs a theme song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR8r7_Lk0oQ&feature=fvst



Except racist white conservatives were on the top of Marley's list.


----------



## Salt Jones

The T said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the matresses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the little icon it seems moonie was born yesterday and was raised on video games. For the record "going to the matresses" is a Mafia gang war expression originating from the matresses supplied for organized crime soldiers in safe houses after the murder of a member rival group. Jimmy Hoffa opened the the hostilities by claiming the loyalty of an army of workers marching to "take the sons of bitches (conservatives?) (republicans?) (*American citizens*?) out".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The latter. Obama had noting to say but to think his fellow thug for being there. The DNC refuses to call out Hoffa...we see who's side they are on and it isn't the people.
Click to expand...


It's not you people's side.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> Got your guns ready? Tea baggers?
> 
> Gonna cap another democrat?



NO.......

We're gonna do worse.....


We're gonna call him Barack Hussein Obama!!!

*Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......you racists!!!*


Btw.......that numb-nuts who shot Gabby was a college student.....or what most people call a liberal.


----------



## JoeB131

As someone who grew up in a union home, things like this make me kind of sad. 

The unions did contribute something great once.  Now they are like people who live in Rent Controlled Apartments, just trying to hold on to what they have and screw everyone else. 

The UAW only still exists because the rest of us agreed to a bailout. You think they'd be grateful, but they aren't.  Instead, they act like they did us a favor.


----------



## The T

MeBelle60 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she'll call on someone to shoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a helicopter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's only for wolves that over populate which leads to a low herd count of moose and caribou which many Alaskans hunt (aka substance) in order to live.
> 
> Are you equating Gifford to a wolf? Shame on you!
Click to expand...

He didn't hear Obama's speech on vitriol...


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMSVEyqMlg4&feature=player_embedded]Obama Calls For Civility In Wake Of Tucson Shooting - YouTube[/ame]

Nevermind Obama completely ignores it...


----------



## Big Fitz

Big Fitz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?!?!?!
> 
> Please explain the following groups:
> 
> RNC Welcoming Committee
> The Ruckus Society
> SEIU at the Tea Parties
> The New Black Panthers
> The Weather Underground
> Earth Liberation Front
> People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals
> National Association for the Advancement of Colored People
> The Nation of Islam
> International ANSWER
> Code Pink
> The World Worker's Party
> Amnesty International
> Nature Conservancy
> 
> All very left wing.
> All fucking nutty as the day is long with their own particular screed of leftwing politics, class warfare, race war, anti-war activism, anti-capitalism and anti-individual freedom.
> 
> Show me equivalent groups on the right.  Please. And don't try the crazed individual either.  We are talking about GROUP INDOCTRINATION to insanity and violence.
Click to expand...


_*AHEM!!!*_
  

I'm still waiting for a valid rebuttal of some sort.

Could it be that your premise is a fucking lie?  Hmmmm could very well be there is no equivalency for the crazy on the left.


----------



## Salt Jones

The T said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only for wolves that over populate which leads to a low herd count of moose and caribou which many Alaskans hunt (aka substance) in order to live.
> 
> Are you equating Gifford to a wolf? Shame on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't hear Obama's speech on vitriol...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMSVEyqMlg4&feature=player_embedded]Obama Calls For Civility In Wake Of Tucson Shooting - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Nevermind Obama completely ignores it...
Click to expand...


That didn't pertain to us.


----------



## mudwhistle

whitehall said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the matresses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the little icon it seems moonie was born yesterday and was raised on video games. For the record "going to the matresses" is a Mafia gang war expression originating from the matresses supplied for organized crime soldiers in safe houses after the murder of a member rival group. Jimmy Hoffa opened the the hostilities by claiming the loyalty of an army of workers marching to "take the sons of bitches (conservatives?) (republicans?) (American citizens?) out".
Click to expand...


It's spelled....."mattress".


----------



## whitehall

Pretty ironic that Mrs Palin seems to be the only republican with a pair of balls so far. Hoffa didn't threaten the Tea Party. He threatened every American who doesn't get out of the way of his little army marching in support of Obama.


----------



## Big Fitz

Lakhota said:


> No one was shouting "Don't Retreat - RELOAD!" in the background.


No, the left prefers to set cars on fire, throw shit and piss bomb, and manufacture secretly melee weapons like nail studded bats for use on police and smash every window they can find and then let their vermin come in afterwards and loot the wreck they make.

At least that's what I witnessed at the 2008 RNC convention week in downtown St. Paul and heard about the arrests of 'activists' who bore more in kind to PLO terrorists than advocates of free speech.


----------



## Salt Jones

Big Fitz said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing. Democrats can't inspire crazies like the Republicans can.
> 
> What's your secret?
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?!?!?!
> 
> Please explain the following groups:
> 
> RNC Welcoming Committee
> The Ruckus Society
> SEIU at the Tea Parties
> The New Black Panthers
> The Weather Underground
> Earth Liberation Front
> People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals
> National Association for the Advancement of Colored People
> The Nation of Islam
> International ANSWER
> Code Pink
> The World Worker's Party
> Amnesty International
> Nature Conservancy
> 
> All very left wing.
> All fucking nutty as the day is long with their own particular screed of leftwing politics, class warfare, race war, anti-war activism, anti-capitalism and anti-individual freedom.
> 
> Show me equivalent groups on the right.  Please. And don't try the crazed individual either.  We are talking about GROUP INDOCTRINATION to insanity and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*AHEM!!!*_
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for a valid rebuttal of some sort.
> 
> Could it be that your premise is a fucking lie?  Hmmmm could very well be there is no equivalency for the crazy on the left.
Click to expand...


I like my parent's group:

http://mdtcgc.org/website/


----------



## MeBelle

Sallow said:


> Sho' nuff!


 <snip>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqB4tyvxWKA]Democrat Harry Mitchell Places Opponent in Crosshairs - YouTube[/ame]
REAL cross hairs!
West Hollywood 'Artist' Hangs Palin In Effigy | MRCTV
Nothing wrong with this! 
Breaking: West Hollywood Sarah Palin effigy taken down - latimes.com
Let's not forget this one either! This one includes McCain being burned in a chimney while Palin hangs. It's a twofer'!


----------



## The T

Salt-Peter Jones said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's only for wolves that over populate which leads to a low herd count of moose and caribou which many Alaskans hunt (aka substance) in order to live.
> 
> Are you equating Gifford to a wolf? Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't hear Obama's speech on vitriol...
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMSVEyqMlg4&feature=player_embedded"]Obama Calls For Civility In Wake Of Tucson Shooting - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Nevermind Obama completely ignores it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That didn't pertain to us.
Click to expand...

 
Translation: _"what"?_


----------



## Salt Jones

Big Fitz said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was shouting "Don't Retreat - RELOAD!" in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the left prefers to set cars on fire, throw shit and piss bomb, and manufacture secretly melee weapons like nail studded bats for use on police and smash every window they can find and then let their vermin come in afterwards and loot the wreck they make.
> 
> At least that's what I witnessed at the 2008 RNC convention week in downtown St. Paul and heard about the arrests of 'activists' who bore more in kind to PLO terrorists than advocates of free speech.
Click to expand...


I heard vests were the in thing this year.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Union bosses are all greedy thugs. Period.


----------



## The T

whitehall said:


> Pretty ironic that Mrs Palin seems to be the only republican with a pair of balls so far. Hoffa didn't threaten the Tea Party. He threatened every American who doesn't get out of the way of his little army marching in support of Obama.


That's exactly what Hoffa did. He and his union goons are afraid of the challange of thier power through the money-laundering with the Statist Democrats.

Hoffa is nothing more than a Gangster thug like Al Capone of the 1920's/30's in which he learned from his daddy.


----------



## yidnar

francoHFW said:


> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...


funny an admitted self proclaimed  communist like yourself defends Obama ..........


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got your guns ready? Tea baggers?
> 
> Gonna cap another democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO.......
> 
> We're gonna do worse.....
> 
> 
> We're gonna call him Barack Hussein Obama!!!
> 
> *Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......you racists!!!*
> 
> 
> Btw.......that numb-nuts who shot Gabby was a college student.....or what most people call a liberal.
Click to expand...

Avid leftist. Whoops!


----------



## BDBoop

I love Greg Sargent.

The Tea Party&rsquo;s ridiculous hissy fit over Jimmy Hoffa - The Plum Line - The Washington Post



> As you may have heard, Tea Party conservatives and right-wing bloggers are having a grand old time faking outrage over James Hoffas Labor Day speech, in which he said of Tea Partyers: Lets take these son of bitches out.
> 
> The full context of the quote clearly shows that Hoffa was referring to his desire to see Tea Party Republicans voted out of office, not physically rubbed out by mafia goons or labor thugs or what have you. But that hasnt stopped the conservative outrage machine from chugging along at full throttle  some conservatives are comically obvious about their unending hunt for anything that they can portray as union thuggery  and many critics are relying on dishonestly cropped footage that removes Hoffas phrase from its electoral context.


----------



## The T

Salt-Peter Jones said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the little icon it seems moonie was born yesterday and was raised on video games. For the record "going to the matresses" is a Mafia gang war expression originating from the matresses supplied for organized crime soldiers in safe houses after the murder of a member rival group. Jimmy Hoffa opened the the hostilities by claiming the loyalty of an army of workers marching to "take the sons of bitches (conservatives?) (republicans?) (*American citizens*?) out".
> 
> 
> 
> The latter. Obama had noting to say but to think his fellow thug for being there. The DNC refuses to call out Hoffa...we see who's side they are on and it isn't the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not *you people's* side.
Click to expand...

 
Who is _you people's?_


----------



## bodecea

whitehall said:


> Pretty ironic that Mrs Palin seems to be the only republican with a pair of balls so far. Hoffa didn't threaten the Tea Party. He threatened every American who doesn't get out of the way of his little army marching in support of Obama.



Threatened them with voting....yes, I can see that giving you the shivers.


----------



## The T

Salt Jones said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every thread needs a theme song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR8r7_Lk0oQ&feature=fvst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except racist white conservatives were on the top of Marley's list.
Click to expand...

 
Over your limit aren't you?




Wearing pretty thin there sport. Grow up.​


----------



## francoHFW

yidnar said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> funny an admitted self proclaimed  communist like yourself defends Obama ..........
Click to expand...


You are a LIAR and out of your tiny little mind- pretty typical brainwashed ignorant  Pub Dupe.


----------



## bodecea

BDBoop said:


> I love Greg Sargent.
> 
> The Tea Party&rsquo;s ridiculous hissy fit over Jimmy Hoffa - The Plum Line - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have heard, Tea Party conservatives and right-wing bloggers are having a grand old time faking outrage over James Hoffas Labor Day speech, in which he said of Tea Partyers: Lets take these son of bitches out.
> 
> The full context of the quote clearly shows that Hoffa was referring to his desire to see Tea Party Republicans voted out of office, not physically rubbed out by mafia goons or labor thugs or what have you. But that hasnt stopped the conservative outrage machine from chugging along at full throttle  some conservatives are comically obvious about their unending hunt for anything that they can portray as union thuggery  and many critics are relying on dishonestly cropped footage that removes Hoffas phrase from its electoral context.
Click to expand...


And this is terribly, terribly Ironic considering the origin of Labor Day.


----------



## JMadison

Lakhota said:


> I just love being presented with a Fox video to prove Fox didn't doctor the video. Now that's real evidence...


 
Actually I played the video backwards, and saw Rush Limbaugh in devil horns giggling frantically at his Mac book pro, editing some video or something.


----------



## yidnar

francoHFW said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> funny an admitted self proclaimed  communist like yourself defends Obama ..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR and out of your tiny little mind- pretty typical brainwashed ignorant  Pub Dupe.
Click to expand...

then you are not a commy??


----------



## asterism

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is why the Left hates Palin.
> 
> This is why she's qualified to be America's CEO



No she's not.

She's never been CEO of anything.  "Drill baby, drill!" was a good idea and I support that.  I also support her overtures at taking on the biased media (when it happened).  I support her actions as governor in looking out for the best interests of her state.

But at best she's just better than the incumbent, that's it.

She has no qualifications to be "America's CEO."  She's more qualified than Obama, but that's not saying much.


----------



## hortysir

The honeymoon is over


----------



## francoHFW

BDBoop said:


> I love Greg Sargent.
> 
> The Tea Party&rsquo;s ridiculous hissy fit over Jimmy Hoffa - The Plum Line - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have heard, Tea Party conservatives and right-wing bloggers are having a grand old time faking outrage over James Hoffas Labor Day speech, in which he said of Tea Partyers: Lets take these son of bitches out.
> 
> The full context of the quote clearly shows that Hoffa was referring to his desire to see Tea Party Republicans voted out of office, not physically rubbed out by mafia goons or labor thugs or what have you. But that hasnt stopped the conservative outrage machine from chugging along at full throttle  some conservatives are comically obvious about their unending hunt for anything that they can portray as union thuggery  and many critics are relying on dishonestly cropped footage that removes Hoffas phrase from its electoral context.
Click to expand...


Fine, but even he neglects to point out Hoffa was talking about "Republicans", not even Tea Party...Total BS AS ALWAYS...


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, so the Tea Party is throwing a hissy fit huh. 

Oh well. But whatever you all do. Don't yell out the Obama is a liar while he Lying and lecturing Congress..

Now that was when we all saw a HIIISSSSSSY FIT. and I laughed my ass off.

We don't care what Hoffa says. Obama is LOSING and the people are sick of him and his irrational vulgar hateful SUPPORTERS. they are tired of being called a racist, a terrorist, hostage takers blaaa blaaa blaaa.

They will see A war in the 2012 elections..I believe the people will SPEAK loud and CLEAR like they did in the last HISTORIC midterm elections last November.

lets roll folks.


----------



## francoHFW

yidnar said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny an admitted self proclaimed  communist like yourself defends Obama ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR and out of your tiny little mind- pretty typical brainwashed ignorant  Pub Dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you are not a commy??
Click to expand...


Idiot.


----------



## Political Junky

Sarah's running for billionaire, not president.


----------



## The T

asterism said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the Left hates Palin.
> 
> This is why she's qualified to be America's CEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she's not.
> 
> She's never been CEO of anything. "Drill baby, drill!" was a good idea and I support that. I also support her overtures at taking on the biased media (when it happened). I support her actions as governor in looking out for the best interests of her state.
> 
> But at best she's just better than the incumbent, that's it.
> 
> She has no qualifications to be "America's CEO." She's more qualified than Obama, but that's not saying much.
Click to expand...

Governor is NOT an Executive position? Really Since when? Are you a typical statist moving the terms? Goalposts to suit yourself?


----------



## francoHFW

Stephanie said:


> LOL, so the Tea Party is throwing a hissy fit huh.
> 
> Oh well. But whatever you all do. Don't yell out the Obama is a liar while he addressing Congress..
> 
> Now that was when we all saw a HIIISSSSSSY FIT. and I laughed my ass off.
> 
> We don't care what Hoffa says. Obama is LOSING and the people are sick of him and his irrational vulgar hateful SUPPORTERS. they are tired of being called a racist, a terrorist, hostage takers blaaa blaaa blaaa.
> 
> They will see A war in the 2012 elections..I believe the people will SPEAK loud and CLEAR like they did in the last HISTORIC midterm elections last November.
> 
> lets roll folks.



Jobs, jobs, jobs! LOL...Duped AGAIN! D'OH!!

I guess respecting the presidency isn't important when he's black...


----------



## asterism

bodecea said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty ironic that Mrs Palin seems to be the only republican with a pair of balls so far. Hoffa didn't threaten the Tea Party. He threatened every American who doesn't get out of the way of his little army marching in support of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threatened them with voting....yes, I can see that giving you the shivers.
Click to expand...


"Take them out"

after saying that "a war has been declared?"

Oh come on now, stop being a non-union apologist for the unions.


----------



## uscitizen

Full-Auto said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC Chair was questioned over the comments. She avoided the question, sidestepped then in true dem fashion cowered from further discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Perry being interviewed in Austin was just asked on Fox & Friends for his thoughts on Hoffa's rant yesterday. He evaded the question completely and diverted the conversation to praising the union firefighters battling the fires. You know he is in bed with the trucking unions wanting that Texas Canada corridor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perry is an establishment repub. But would still be better then any democrat. McCain caused me to go third party. I will hold my nose if required in casting my next ballot.  The dems must be stopped.
Click to expand...


Must be stopped?  Sounds like war to me?


----------



## Dot Com

1/2- term governor says what?


----------



## uscitizen

One thing at least the dems finally got the balls to declare a war unlike the repubs and their undeclared wars.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like* the one lying isn't fox news* but whomever told you they were lying
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso"]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Well then, let's see how many references to VOTING are in the snippet you posted and then let's see just how many of them made it into the FOX edited GOP crapaganda. The parts in red are the parts FAUX edited together to make it look like it was the whole quote.

For CON$ who can't count, the answer is NONE.


> *We have to keep an eye on the battle we face &#8212; a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win that war. *
> * The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, they&#8217;ve got a war, they&#8217;ve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America &#8211; we are going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.* We&#8217;ve  got a bunch of people there that don&#8217;t&#8217; want the president to succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party &#8211; the people who don&#8217;t want him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by what&#8217;s going on. *Well, guess what,  we&#8217;ve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.&#8221;
> We&#8217;ve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who  &#8230;(inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they  send our jobs to China, and they&#8217;ve got the audacity to say &#8216;where are  the jobs?&#8217;
> Well I&#8217;ve got news for you. It&#8217;s time to bring those jobs back to  America and bring America back to work. That&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so  glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs&#8230;(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> That&#8217;s what we are going to tell America&#8230;..When he sees what we are  doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.&#8221;*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0"]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism

The T said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the Left hates Palin.
> 
> This is why she's qualified to be America's CEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she's not.
> 
> She's never been CEO of anything. "Drill baby, drill!" was a good idea and I support that. I also support her overtures at taking on the biased media (when it happened). I support her actions as governor in looking out for the best interests of her state.
> 
> But at best she's just better than the incumbent, that's it.
> 
> She has no qualifications to be "America's CEO." She's more qualified than Obama, but that's not saying much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Governor is NOT an Executive position? Really Since when? Are you a typical statist moving the terms? Goalposts to suit yourself?
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself and then read my posts.

Really?  You're calling conservatives who don't like Palin statists?


----------



## Big Fitz

Salt Jones said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was shouting "Don't Retreat - RELOAD!" in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the left prefers to set cars on fire, throw shit and piss bomb, and manufacture secretly melee weapons like nail studded bats for use on police and smash every window they can find and then let their vermin come in afterwards and loot the wreck they make.
> 
> At least that's what I witnessed at the 2008 RNC convention week in downtown St. Paul and heard about the arrests of 'activists' who bore more in kind to PLO terrorists than advocates of free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard vests were the in thing this year.
Click to expand...

Is that what passes for witty rejoinder in your world?  I'm still waiting.  What's the conservative or tea party equivalent of Code Pink?  Or The Earth Liberation Front or International ANSWER?


----------



## yidnar

francoHFW said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR and out of your tiny little mind- pretty typical brainwashed ignorant  Pub Dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> then you are not a commy??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

 SOOO....... you are a commy!!........who supports Obama!!


----------



## bodecea

All that comes to mind right now is the Joan Rivers routine where she's at the obi/gyn for an exam and he goes "THERE'S JIMMY HOFFA!".


----------



## bodecea

asterism said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she's not.
> 
> She's never been CEO of anything. "Drill baby, drill!" was a good idea and I support that. I also support her overtures at taking on the biased media (when it happened). I support her actions as governor in looking out for the best interests of her state.
> 
> But at best she's just better than the incumbent, that's it.
> 
> She has no qualifications to be "America's CEO." She's more qualified than Obama, but that's not saying much.
> 
> 
> 
> Governor is NOT an Executive position? Really Since when? Are you a typical statist moving the terms? Goalposts to suit yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself and then read my posts.
> 
> Really?  You're calling conservatives who don't like Palin statists?
Click to expand...



Tommy has to keep it simple....


----------



## Stephanie

francoHFW said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, so the Tea Party is throwing a hissy fit huh.
> 
> Oh well. But whatever you all do. Don't yell out the Obama is a liar while he addressing Congress..
> 
> Now that was when we all saw a HIIISSSSSSY FIT. and I laughed my ass off.
> 
> We don't care what Hoffa says. Obama is LOSING and the people are sick of him and his irrational vulgar hateful SUPPORTERS. they are tired of being called a racist, a terrorist, hostage takers blaaa blaaa blaaa.
> 
> They will see A war in the 2012 elections..I believe the people will SPEAK loud and CLEAR like they did in the last HISTORIC midterm elections last November.
> 
> lets roll folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, jobs, jobs! LOL...Duped AGAIN! D'OH!!
> 
> I guess respecting the presidency isn't important when he's black...
Click to expand...


why should they? They didn't REPECT the last President who was white. and last I heard Obama is HALF white. tsk tsk just can't quite pull off that he's black all the way, eh?


----------



## initforme

Why does the GOP have such a hatred towards the average worker who wakes up, goes to work day in and day out, and gets paid a good wage while being a member of a union?    It is so apparent that they hate the middle class its unreal.     What is going on in this country?   A hatred for some person making $45,000 with some benefits like they are the demon.   They must want to see all wages for middle and lower class people go down.   Sick.


----------



## Stephanie

initforme said:


> Why does the GOP have such a hatred towards the average worker who wakes up, goes to work day in and day out, and gets paid a good wage while being a member of a union?    It is so apparent that they hate the middle class its unreal.     What is going on in this country?   A hatred for some person making $45,000 with some benefits like they are the demon.   They must want to see all wages for middle and lower class people go down.   Sick.



Oh brother, so it's just the GOP who hates Unions? So you are telling us ALL DEMOCRATS love Unions? So you are saying all them "people" who voted in Michigan for a Republican Governor and then voted DOWN the union backing RECALL for Republican Representatives, all HATE THE UNIONS and the people who WORK FOR THEM?
please, we've heard all this BEFORE.


----------



## thereisnospoon

francoHFW said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, so the Tea Party is throwing a hissy fit huh.
> 
> Oh well. But whatever you all do. Don't yell out the Obama is a liar while he addressing Congress..
> 
> Now that was when we all saw a HIIISSSSSSY FIT. and I laughed my ass off.
> 
> We don't care what Hoffa says. Obama is LOSING and the people are sick of him and his irrational vulgar hateful SUPPORTERS. they are tired of being called a racist, a terrorist, hostage takers blaaa blaaa blaaa.
> 
> They will see A war in the 2012 elections..I believe the people will SPEAK loud and CLEAR like they did in the last HISTORIC midterm elections last November.
> 
> lets roll folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, jobs, jobs! LOL...Duped AGAIN! D'OH!!
> 
> I guess respecting the presidency isn't important when he's black...
Click to expand...

Fuck the race card. It's over. It means nothing.


----------



## Zona

Wicked Jester said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you LIKE being FOS...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he put out crosshairs on people he didnt like and one of them was shot...no, wait, that wasnt him.  That was Palin right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
Click to expand...


So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.

Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.


----------



## Big Fitz

Zona said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he put out crosshairs on people he didnt like and one of them was shot...no, wait, that wasnt him.  That was Palin right?
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
Click to expand...

Lizzy Borden... white courtesy phone.  Lizzy Borden to the white courtesy phone.


----------



## Stephanie

Zona said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he put out crosshairs on people he didnt like and one of them was shot...no, wait, that wasnt him.  That was Palin right?
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
Click to expand...


get a grip, both of those people WERE NUTJOBS. they NEEDED no friggen influence except their own WARPED VIEWS.. and you really aren't going to try and say cross hairs on a map made some nut job say, hey I get what she means, I'm going to shoot that woman in that district....now do you see how dumb you sound..


----------



## logical4u

francoHFW said:


> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!



Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts?  She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.


----------



## The T

asterism said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she's not.
> 
> She's never been CEO of anything. "Drill baby, drill!" was a good idea and I support that. I also support her overtures at taking on the biased media (when it happened). I support her actions as governor in looking out for the best interests of her state.
> 
> But at best she's just better than the incumbent, that's it.
> 
> She has no qualifications to be "America's CEO." She's more qualified than Obama, but that's not saying much.
> 
> 
> 
> Governor is NOT an Executive position? Really Since when? Are you a typical statist moving the terms? Goalposts to suit yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself and then read my posts.
> 
> Really? You're calling conservatives who don't like Palin statists?
Click to expand...

 First? I won't take up your habits...second? She is better qualified than Obama ever was or ever will be.

Get it?


----------



## logical4u

initforme said:


> Why does the GOP have such a hatred towards the average worker who wakes up, goes to work day in and day out, and gets paid a good wage while being a member of a union?    It is so apparent that they hate the middle class its unreal.     What is going on in this country?   A hatred for some person making $45,000 with some benefits like they are the demon.   They must want to see all wages for middle and lower class people go down.   Sick.



The GOP doesn't hate anyone.  It is a political ideal system.  The people that pay taxes are "offended" that the people whose salaries are paid by them are using "lobbyist" to get into bed with politicians that set their pay (notice I didn't mention party, they both do it).  Those benefits and salaries package are way larger than what the taxpayer earns for the same amount of work.  The taxpayer doesn't think that a NYC blue collar worker should make $775,000 in one year, when a taxpayer working 80 hour weeks can only make ~$150,000 in the same amount of time for similar work.  The unions have priced US labor out of competition with the rest of the world, and now the jobs are going, going, gone.  If you try to talk to union leadership about it, they want to declare that there is money enough to go around.  They will not tell you that money is, now, going aroung to other parts of the world, in part, thanks to their unreasonable, unsustainable demands.  You can let organized labor rule the country and have few jobs, or you can allow businesses to negotiate their own labor and have tons of jobs.  Which would you prefer (this is a one or the other question)?


----------



## mudwhistle

logical4u said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts?  She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.
Click to expand...


She should have put a big smoochie-pooh on each one of the districts instead of x's inside of circles. 

How violent.


----------



## Stephanie

logical4u said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts?  She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.
Click to expand...


I always like to say, if they didn't have two faced double standards, they'd have none at all.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Zona said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he put out crosshairs on people he didnt like and one of them was shot...no, wait, that wasnt him.  That was Palin right?
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
Click to expand...


No one told that psycho to shoot Gifford...

His whole story, or the whole event almost mimics the movie "Taxi Driver."

Taxi Driver (1976) - IMDb

You ever see the guys mugshot?

Read his blogs?

Yeah he sounds like the fictional character "Travis Bickle."


----------



## Big Fitz

logical4u said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hatred towards the average worker who wakes up, goes to work day in and day out, and gets paid a good wage while being a member of a union?    It is so apparent that they hate the middle class its unreal.     What is going on in this country?   A hatred for some person making $45,000 with some benefits like they are the demon.   They must want to see all wages for middle and lower class people go down.   Sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP doesn't hate anyone.  It is a political ideal system.  The people that pay taxes are "offended" that the people whose salaries are paid by them are using "lobbyist" to get into bed with politicians that set their pay (notice I didn't mention party, they both do it).  Those benefits and salaries package are way larger than what the taxpayer earns for the same amount of work.  The taxpayer doesn't think that a NYC blue collar worker should make $775,000 in one year, when a taxpayer working 80 hour weeks can only make ~$150,000 in the same amount of time for similar work.  The unions have priced US labor out of competition with the rest of the world, and now the jobs are going, going, gone.  If you try to talk to union leadership about it, they want to declare that there is money enough to go around.  They will not tell you that money is, now, going aroung to other parts of the world, in part, thanks to their unreasonable, unsustainable demands.  You can let organized labor rule the country and have few jobs, or you can allow businesses to negotiate their own labor and have tons of jobs.  Which would you prefer (this is a one or the other question)?
Click to expand...

"The Personal Is Political" Carol Hainsch


----------



## Big Fitz

Stephanie said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts?  She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like to say, if they didn't have two faced double standards, they'd have none at all.
Click to expand...

that's my line, you owe me a quarter.


----------



## Big Fitz

Mr.Nick said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one told that psycho to shoot Gifford...
> 
> His whole story, or the whole event almost mimics the movie "Taxi Driver."
> 
> Taxi Driver (1976) - IMDb
> 
> You ever see the guys mugshot?
> 
> Read his blogs?
> 
> Yeah he sounds like the fictional character "Travis Bickle."
Click to expand...

Except he looks like an evil Uncle Fester, not well... whatever Bobbie DeNiro looks like with that friggen mohawk and shades as Travis Bickell.


----------



## bodecea

logical4u said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts? * She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.
Click to expand...


Ah...no.   BTW, Palin did not put crosshairs on districts, she put them on people....named the people and everything.   But nice try.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts? * She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...no.   BTW, Palin did not put crosshairs on districts, she put them on people....named the people and everything.   But nice try.
Click to expand...

And?  I think declaring 'war' and calling tea partiers racists and barbarians is worse.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts? * She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...no.   BTW, Palin did not put crosshairs on districts, she put them on people....named the people and everything.   But nice try.
Click to expand...


What hoffnuts did was singel out a specific group and those politicans they support.


----------



## Stephanie

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts? * She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...no.   BTW, Palin did not put crosshairs on districts, she put them on people....named the people and everything.   But nice try.
Click to expand...


omg...get real so had Democrats and NOBODY went out and shot someone from them..what a joke


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he put out crosshairs on people he didnt like and one of them was shot...no, wait, that wasnt him.  That was Palin right?
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
Click to expand...


Longhner the left winger worked for Gifford during her 2007 election bid, I am surprised you didn't know this


----------



## bigrebnc1775

francoHFW said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, so the Tea Party is throwing a hissy fit huh.
> 
> Oh well. But whatever you all do. Don't yell out the Obama is a liar while he addressing Congress..
> 
> Now that was when we all saw a HIIISSSSSSY FIT. and I laughed my ass off.
> 
> We don't care what Hoffa says. Obama is LOSING and the people are sick of him and his irrational vulgar hateful SUPPORTERS. they are tired of being called a racist, a terrorist, hostage takers blaaa blaaa blaaa.
> 
> They will see A war in the 2012 elections..I believe the people will SPEAK loud and CLEAR like they did in the last HISTORIC midterm elections last November.
> 
> lets roll folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, jobs, jobs! LOL...Duped AGAIN! D'OH!!
> 
> I guess respecting the presidency isn't important when he's black...
Click to expand...


The race card has been throughly played out. Isn't it about time you liberals grew up and grew a pair and admit you're fucked?


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Longhner the left winger worked for Gifford during her 2007 election bid, I am surprised you didn't know this
Click to expand...

But Loughner the anti-government Teabagger was a Right-Wing False Flag operative, I am surprised you didn't know this.


----------



## Stephanie

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longhner the left winger worked for Gifford during her 2007 election bid, I am surprised you didn't know this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Loughner the anti-government Teabagger was a Right-Wing False Flag operative, I am surprised you didn't know this.
Click to expand...


holy smokes, no wonder you are so obsessed with Rush. Maybe someone should WARN HIM


----------



## Mr.Nick

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Longhner the left winger worked for Gifford during her 2007 election bid, I am surprised you didn't know this
Click to expand...


He also practiced lucid dreaming, which if he's considered sane enough to stand trial his defense will use in one of the most bizarre sleep walking cases of the century...


----------



## Mr.Nick

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longhner the left winger worked for Gifford during her 2007 election bid, I am surprised you didn't know this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Loughner the anti-government Teabagger was a Right-Wing False Flag operative, I am surprised you didn't know this.
Click to expand...


Like a manchurian soldier?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longhner the left winger worked for Gifford during her 2007 election bid, I am surprised you didn't know this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Loughner the anti-government Teabagger was a Right-Wing False Flag operative, I am surprised you didn't know this.
Click to expand...


Longhner the left winger was anti all government
The tea party is anti over bearing big tryanical government
VERY BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Longhner the left winger worked for Gifford during her 2007 election bid, I am surprised you didn't know this
> 
> 
> 
> But Loughner the anti-government Teabagger was a Right-Wing False Flag operative, I am surprised you didn't know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy smokes, no wonder you are so obsessed with Rush. Maybe someone should WARN HIM
Click to expand...

Well, since you've brought up your MessiahRushie, let's see how he lied about the Hoffa dishonest editing.
Having talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da he just continued to lie after he was called on his dishonest editing, which matched FOX's dishonest editing EXACTLY even though he claimed his editor edited it independently. Obviously both FOX and Stuttering LimpTard used the same GOP edited clip. But He went further with his lie, denying he had edited it to change the context, and then played what he said was the full UNEDITED quote, which actually was also edited but this time by his editor.

Below is the full quote with the GOP/FOX/first LimpTard editing in red followed by the re-edeited "unedited" LimpTard version.



> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face &#8212; a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, they&#8217;ve got a  war, they&#8217;ve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America &#8211; we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  We&#8217;ve  got a bunch of people there that don&#8217;t&#8217; want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party &#8211; the people who don&#8217;t want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by what&#8217;s going on. *Well, guess what,  we&#8217;ve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.&#8221;
> We&#8217;ve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   &#8230;(inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and they&#8217;ve got the audacity to say &#8216;where are   the jobs?&#8217;
> Well I&#8217;ve got news for you. It&#8217;s time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. That&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs&#8230;(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> That&#8217;s what we are going to tell America&#8230;..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.&#8221;*


Now the LimpTard unedited "whole thing" with the part he used in red and the part he edited out in black, followed by the transcript of his show with his rationalization for his dishonest editing that removes the actual context of an army of voters who will vote out the Teabag SOBs in November.



> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face &#8212; a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, they&#8217;ve got a  war, they&#8217;ve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America &#8211; we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  We&#8217;ve  got a bunch of people there that don&#8217;t&#8217; want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party &#8211; the people who don&#8217;t want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by what&#8217;s going on. *Well, guess what,  we&#8217;ve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.&#8221;
> We&#8217;ve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   &#8230;(inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and they&#8217;ve got the audacity to say &#8216;where are   the jobs?&#8217;
> Well I&#8217;ve got news for you. It&#8217;s time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. That&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.*
> That&#8217;s what we are going to tell America&#8230;..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize, President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs&#8230;(The crowd joins  the chant.) * lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.&#8221;*


The Hoffa Comment in Full Context
September 6, 2011

RUSH:   What's the point, if it's still the same?  We have a time frame element  here.  I've given Cookie a time element of 60 seconds on sound bites so  as to not lose the audience's attention.  People are not tuning into  this show to listen to Jimmy Hoffa.  So *we cut this thing* down to 33  seconds, *she cuts it down*.  She takes *nothing out of context. She leaves  it in context on purpose.*  All that was edited out was "everybody  here's gotta vote," and "jobs, jobs, jobs."  But the fact is that Jimmy  Hoffa said that we have got to take the SOBs out.  Now, he's not talking  about jobs, *he's talking about Republicans, he's talking about the Tea  Party.  There's nothing out of context here.  We don't have to take  these people out of context anyway.  It's not our intention.  


*RUSH:All  right, some of the typical shameless, dishonest, left-wing blogs are  accusing people of taking the James Hoffa SOB sound bite off context. *  So here's the whole thing.*  In fact, let's play sound bite one first.   Let's play our edited version, that would be sound bite number one that  runs 35 seconds.  

HOFFA:  We got to keep an eye on the battle  that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the  Tea Party. And, you know, there is only one way to beat and win that  war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you  know what? They've got a war.  They got a war with us and there's only  going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan and  America. We're going to win that war. President Obama, this is your  army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son-of-a-bitches out  (cheers) and give America back to America where we belong.

RUSH:   Okay.  Now, that's our edited version for time.  And you must  understand that Cookie, who does the audio sound bites here, lives in  daily fear of me 'cause I have put upon her a 60-second limit for all of  these sound bites.  And that's simply a professional judgment made by  me.  So she tries to edit this stuff down to the essence, you know,  brevity being the soul of wit and everything. * Here's the whole bite*  which takes 58 seconds, and you see if there's any difference.







HOFFA:   We gotta keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers.  And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party.  And, you know, there's  only one way to beat and win that war.  The one thing about working  people is we like a good fight. And you know what?  They got a war. They  got a war with us, and there's only gonna be one winner. It's gonna be  the workers of Michigan and America. We're gonna win that war.   President Obama, this is your army.  We are ready to march.  And,  President Obama, we want one thing:  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs,  jobs.  That's what we're going to tell him.  He gonna be -- and when he  sees what we're doing here, he will be inspired.  But he needs help,  and, you know what?  Everybody here's gotta vote.  If we go back and we  keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out.

RUSH:  Okay, so what's different?  What's different?  I submit there's nothing different at all.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Zona said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he put out crosshairs on people he didnt like and one of them was shot...no, wait, that wasnt him.  That was Palin right?
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palin influenced that crazy lefty?
> 
> Got solid proof?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a lefty shot a democrat.  Oh yeah...this makes sense.  Palin put cross hairs on her and she was shot.  Tiller the killer ..that was repeated so many times by Bill O and he was shot.
> 
> Oh yeah, its OUR side doing this shit.  You got nothing hack.  Nothing.  Our side did not tell that right wing nut to shoot Gifford, your side did.
Click to expand...

Educate yourself, for once, Rufus.

The Volokh Conspiracy » What were Jared Loughner

And this is just one friend out of several who states he's a left winger.

Christ, dumbass, you don't even know what put Giffords on his radar, do you?

It was a meeting he had with her in 2007, long before Palin's map, you fuckin' uneducated hack.


----------



## Mr.Nick

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Loughner the anti-government Teabagger was a Right-Wing False Flag operative, I am surprised you didn't know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy smokes, no wonder you are so obsessed with Rush. Maybe someone should WARN HIM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since you've brought up your MessiahRushie, let's see how he lied about the Hoffa dishonest editing.
> Having talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da he just continued to lie after he was called on his dishonest editing, which matched FOX's dishonest editing EXACTLY even though he claimed his editor edited it independently. Obviously both FOX and Stuttering LimpTard used the same GOP edited clip. But He went further with his lie, denying he had edited it to change the context, and then played what he said was the full UNEDITED quote, which actually was also edited but this time by his editor.
> 
> Below is the full quote with the GOP/FOX/first LimpTard editing in red followed by the re-edeited "unedited" LimpTard version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face &#8212; a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, they&#8217;ve got a  war, they&#8217;ve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America &#8211; we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  We&#8217;ve  got a bunch of people there that don&#8217;t&#8217; want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party &#8211; the people who don&#8217;t want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by what&#8217;s going on. *Well, guess what,  we&#8217;ve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.&#8221;
> We&#8217;ve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   &#8230;(inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and they&#8217;ve got the audacity to say &#8216;where are   the jobs?&#8217;
> Well I&#8217;ve got news for you. It&#8217;s time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. That&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs&#8230;(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> That&#8217;s what we are going to tell America&#8230;..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.&#8221;*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the LimpTard unedited "whole thing" with the part he used in red and the part he edited out in black, followed by the transcript of his show with his rationalization for his dishonest editing that removes the actual context of an army of voters who will vote out the Teabag SOBs in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face &#8212; a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, they&#8217;ve got a  war, they&#8217;ve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America &#8211; we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  We&#8217;ve  got a bunch of people there that don&#8217;t&#8217; want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party &#8211; the people who don&#8217;t want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by what&#8217;s going on. *Well, guess what,  we&#8217;ve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.&#8221;
> We&#8217;ve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   &#8230;(inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and they&#8217;ve got the audacity to say &#8216;where are   the jobs?&#8217;
> Well I&#8217;ve got news for you. It&#8217;s time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. That&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.*
> That&#8217;s what we are going to tell America&#8230;..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize, President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs&#8230;(The crowd joins  the chant.) * lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.&#8221;*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hoffa Comment in Full Context
> September 6, 2011
> 
> RUSH:   What's the point, if it's still the same?  We have a time frame element  here.  I've given Cookie a time element of 60 seconds on sound bites so  as to not lose the audience's attention.  People are not tuning into  this show to listen to Jimmy Hoffa.  So *we cut this thing* down to 33  seconds, *she cuts it down*.  She takes *nothing out of context. She leaves  it in context on purpose.*  All that was edited out was "everybody  here's gotta vote," and "jobs, jobs, jobs."  But the fact is that Jimmy  Hoffa said that we have got to take the SOBs out.  Now, he's not talking  about jobs, *he's talking about Republicans, he's talking about the Tea  Party.  There's nothing out of context here.  We don't have to take  these people out of context anyway.  It's not our intention.
> 
> 
> *RUSH:All  right, some of the typical shameless, dishonest, left-wing blogs are  accusing people of taking the James Hoffa SOB sound bite off context. *  So here's the whole thing.*  In fact, let's play sound bite one first.   Let's play our edited version, that would be sound bite number one that  runs 35 seconds.
> 
> HOFFA:  We got to keep an eye on the battle  that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the  Tea Party. And, you know, there is only one way to beat and win that  war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you  know what? They've got a war.  They got a war with us and there's only  going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan and  America. We're going to win that war. President Obama, this is your  army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son-of-a-bitches out  (cheers) and give America back to America where we belong.
> 
> RUSH:   Okay.  Now, that's our edited version for time.  And you must  understand that Cookie, who does the audio sound bites here, lives in  daily fear of me 'cause I have put upon her a 60-second limit for all of  these sound bites.  And that's simply a professional judgment made by  me.  So she tries to edit this stuff down to the essence, you know,  brevity being the soul of wit and everything. * Here's the whole bite*  which takes 58 seconds, and you see if there's any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOFFA:   We gotta keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers.  And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party.  And, you know, there's  only one way to beat and win that war.  The one thing about working  people is we like a good fight. And you know what?  They got a war. They  got a war with us, and there's only gonna be one winner. It's gonna be  the workers of Michigan and America. We're gonna win that war.   President Obama, this is your army.  We are ready to march.  And,  President Obama, we want one thing:  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs,  jobs.  That's what we're going to tell him.  He gonna be -- and when he  sees what we're doing here, he will be inspired.  But he needs help,  and, you know what?  Everybody here's gotta vote.  If we go back and we  keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out.
> 
> RUSH:  Okay, so what's different?  What's different?  I submit there's nothing different at all.
Click to expand...


Actually I listen to Michael Savage, and sometimes Michael Medved if he's being interesting.

Only a republican would listen to Rush...

The aforementioned comments don't change the fact labor unions, progressives and socialists which are one in the same collectively (no pun intended) are radical nuts that are infatuated with destroying capitalism progressively.._*I mean most leaders of the movement have already admitted to their intentions*_ yet the ignorant "progressives" are still in denial that they support socialists er socialism..


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts? * She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...no.   BTW, Palin did not put crosshairs on districts, she put them on people....named the people and everything.   But nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What hoffnuts did was singel out a specific group and those politicans they support.
Click to expand...


Whose name did he name?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, so the Tea Party is throwing a hissy fit huh.
> 
> Oh well. But whatever you all do. Don't yell out the Obama is a liar while he addressing Congress..
> 
> Now that was when we all saw a HIIISSSSSSY FIT. and I laughed my ass off.
> 
> We don't care what Hoffa says. Obama is LOSING and the people are sick of him and his irrational vulgar hateful SUPPORTERS. they are tired of being called a racist, a terrorist, hostage takers blaaa blaaa blaaa.
> 
> They will see A war in the 2012 elections..I believe the people will SPEAK loud and CLEAR like they did in the last HISTORIC midterm elections last November.
> 
> lets roll folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, jobs, jobs! LOL...Duped AGAIN! D'OH!!
> 
> I guess respecting the presidency isn't important when he's black...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The race card has been throughly played out. Isn't it about time you liberals grew up and grew a pair and admit you're fucked?
Click to expand...


Ah, the Race Card Card.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...no.   BTW, Palin did not put crosshairs on districts, she put them on people....named the people and everything.   But nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hoffnuts did was singel out a specific group and those politicans they support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.

Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting, Chester?


----------



## Mr.Nick

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, jobs, jobs! LOL...Duped AGAIN! D'OH!!
> 
> I guess respecting the presidency isn't important when he's black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The race card has been throughly played out. Isn't it about time you liberals grew up and grew a pair and admit you're fucked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the Race Card Card.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What hoffnuts did was singel out a specific group and those politicans they support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Doesn't matter*, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting, Chester?
Click to expand...


It most certainly does....to intelligent people.   Oh, that's right.   You wouldn't understand the targeting of specific people by name.   You haven't the higher level thinking skills to see that.

Totally understand your inability.  Sorry.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't matter*, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting, Chester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It most certainly does....to intelligent people.   Oh, that's right.   You wouldn't understand the targeting of specific people by name.   You haven't the higher level thinking skills to see that.
> 
> Totally understand your inability.  Sorry.
Click to expand...

What?........No proof of your claims yet again, Chester?

BTW, there was a search going on........9 year old two years ago is now taking a drivers test?

In due time, Butch!


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't matter*, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting, Chester?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It most certainly does....to intelligent people.   Oh, that's right.   You wouldn't understand the targeting of specific people by name.   You haven't the higher level thinking skills to see that.
> 
> Totally understand your inability.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?........No proof of* your claims yet *again,
Click to expand...


And what made up claims you came up with would those be?



> Chester?



Still have to roll over and show your inadequecies thru personal insults, eh?    Not surprised that you still can't seem to step up like an adult.



> BTW, there was a search going on........9 year old two years ago is now taking a drivers test?



How interesting.   When did you make that up?   



> In due time, *Butch*!



Another sign of FAIL by Lester Maddox Jr.


----------



## Mr.Nick

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't matter*, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting, Chester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It most certainly does....to intelligent people.   Oh, that's right.   You wouldn't understand the targeting of specific people by name.   You haven't the higher level thinking skills to see that.
> 
> Totally understand your inability.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


Mexicans consistently walk up to me (a Sicilian) and start speaking Spanish to me.... 

Not to mention I had a woman believe I couldn't even speak English one time - that as epic tho because I played her game....I said "me no speak any English."

Not to mention my last name....

Who the fuck are you to talk about misconceptions?

Hell I remember when I was 10 or something around that age and my friend told me pretty much "its cool, my mom likes you because our skin is the same color."

Now who are the ones that have the misconceptions?

Hell the Mexicans thought I was a Spaniard and in an historical context that was odd considering Spaniards only decimated the ingenuous cultures of South America and ripped off more gold than Bill Gates is worth.. Oh and as a side note half their slaves were "negros" off slave ships...... Yet being a Spaniard is "welcoming."

It's quite odd how the settlers were the "bad guys."


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It most certainly does....to intelligent people.   Oh, that's right.   You wouldn't understand the targeting of specific people by name.   You haven't the higher level thinking skills to see that.
> 
> Totally understand your inability.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> What?........No proof of* your claims yet *again,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what made up claims you came up with would those be?
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to roll over and show your inadequecies thru personal insults, eh?    Not surprised that you still can't seem to step up like an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there was a search going on........9 year old two years ago is now taking a drivers test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How interesting.   When did you make that up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In due time, *Butch*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another sign of FAIL by Lester Maddox Jr.
Click to expand...

Your gig is just about up, Chester.


----------



## NGSamson

bodecea said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read? Google the link- they ALSO have the FOX video BEFORE they changed it...Pub Dupes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are these the same people defending Hoffa, that were crying about the violence of Sarah Palin placing crosshairs on political districts? * She did not call them rude names.  She did not mention hurting anyone.  She did not even say let's "take these people out", yet the left is still crying because they are offended by cross hairs on a map.  You guys must be double jointed to back paddle so quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...no.   BTW, Palin did not put crosshairs on districts, she put them on people....named the people and everything.   But nice try.
Click to expand...


Which people? I have found all types of politicians including Palin in cross hairs, but I cant fet any she named in cross hairs.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> *Hoffa and Unions to Tea Party: We are going to TAKE YOU OUT its a war!*



Wouldn't that *STILL* be considered a.....



> *DEFENSIVE Plan**???*



​


----------



## editec

Unions scare the shit out of USA's crypto fascist crowd.


----------



## Stephanie

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Loughner the anti-government Teabagger was a Right-Wing False Flag operative, I am surprised you didn't know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy smokes, no wonder you are so obsessed with Rush. Maybe someone should WARN HIM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since you've brought up your MessiahRushie, let's see how he lied about the Hoffa dishonest editing.
> Having talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da he just continued to lie after he was called on his dishonest editing, which matched FOX's dishonest editing EXACTLY even though he claimed his editor edited it independently. Obviously both FOX and Stuttering LimpTard used the same GOP edited clip. But He went further with his lie, denying he had edited it to change the context, and then played what he said was the full UNEDITED quote, which actually was also edited but this time by his editor.
> 
> Below is the full quote with the GOP/FOX/first LimpTard editing in red followed by the re-edeited "unedited" LimpTard version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face &#8212; a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, they&#8217;ve got a  war, they&#8217;ve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America &#8211; we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  We&#8217;ve  got a bunch of people there that don&#8217;t&#8217; want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party &#8211; the people who don&#8217;t want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by what&#8217;s going on. *Well, guess what,  we&#8217;ve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.&#8221;
> We&#8217;ve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   &#8230;(inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and they&#8217;ve got the audacity to say &#8216;where are   the jobs?&#8217;
> Well I&#8217;ve got news for you. It&#8217;s time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. That&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs&#8230;(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> That&#8217;s what we are going to tell America&#8230;..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.&#8221;*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the LimpTard unedited "whole thing" with the part he used in red and the part he edited out in black, followed by the transcript of his show with his rationalization for his dishonest editing that removes the actual context of an army of voters who will vote out the Teabag SOBs in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face &#8212; a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, they&#8217;ve got a  war, they&#8217;ve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America &#8211; we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  We&#8217;ve  got a bunch of people there that don&#8217;t&#8217; want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party &#8211; the people who don&#8217;t want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by what&#8217;s going on. *Well, guess what,  we&#8217;ve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.&#8221;
> We&#8217;ve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   &#8230;(inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and they&#8217;ve got the audacity to say &#8216;where are   the jobs?&#8217;
> Well I&#8217;ve got news for you. It&#8217;s time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. That&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.*
> That&#8217;s what we are going to tell America&#8230;..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize, President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs&#8230;(The crowd joins  the chant.) * lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.&#8221;*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hoffa Comment in Full Context
> September 6, 2011
> 
> RUSH:   What's the point, if it's still the same?  We have a time frame element  here.  I've given Cookie a time element of 60 seconds on sound bites so  as to not lose the audience's attention.  People are not tuning into  this show to listen to Jimmy Hoffa.  So *we cut this thing* down to 33  seconds, *she cuts it down*.  She takes *nothing out of context. She leaves  it in context on purpose.*  All that was edited out was "everybody  here's gotta vote," and "jobs, jobs, jobs."  But the fact is that Jimmy  Hoffa said that we have got to take the SOBs out.  Now, he's not talking  about jobs, *he's talking about Republicans, he's talking about the Tea  Party.  There's nothing out of context here.  We don't have to take  these people out of context anyway.  It's not our intention.
> 
> 
> *RUSH:All  right, some of the typical shameless, dishonest, left-wing blogs are  accusing people of taking the James Hoffa SOB sound bite off context. *  So here's the whole thing.*  In fact, let's play sound bite one first.   Let's play our edited version, that would be sound bite number one that  runs 35 seconds.
> 
> HOFFA:  We got to keep an eye on the battle  that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the  Tea Party. And, you know, there is only one way to beat and win that  war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you  know what? They've got a war.  They got a war with us and there's only  going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan and  America. We're going to win that war. President Obama, this is your  army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son-of-a-bitches out  (cheers) and give America back to America where we belong.
> 
> RUSH:   Okay.  Now, that's our edited version for time.  And you must  understand that Cookie, who does the audio sound bites here, lives in  daily fear of me 'cause I have put upon her a 60-second limit for all of  these sound bites.  And that's simply a professional judgment made by  me.  So she tries to edit this stuff down to the essence, you know,  brevity being the soul of wit and everything. * Here's the whole bite*  which takes 58 seconds, and you see if there's any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOFFA:   We gotta keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers.  And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party.  And, you know, there's  only one way to beat and win that war.  The one thing about working  people is we like a good fight. And you know what?  They got a war. They  got a war with us, and there's only gonna be one winner. It's gonna be  the workers of Michigan and America. We're gonna win that war.   President Obama, this is your army.  We are ready to march.  And,  President Obama, we want one thing:  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs,  jobs.  That's what we're going to tell him.  He gonna be -- and when he  sees what we're doing here, he will be inspired.  But he needs help,  and, you know what?  Everybody here's gotta vote.  If we go back and we  keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out.
> 
> RUSH:  Okay, so what's different?  What's different?  I submit there's nothing different at all.
Click to expand...


 I love how you all come up with, IT WAS DISHONEST editing when it is something you don't like. Or the one I like is they, MISSPOKE.
I don't care what Rush says. I care about seeing the President standing next to this type of hate and SAYING NOTHING. I thought a President was suppose to be a REPRESENTIVE of ALL THE PEOPLE. Not just the ones who PAID FOR HIM.


----------



## Stephanie

editec said:


> Unions scare the shit out of USA's crypto fascist crowd.



No they don't, we just don't like the thuggery of some them. But it doesn't seem to bother some of you.


----------



## OODA_Loop

editec said:


> Unions scare the shit out of USA's crypto fascist crowd.



Especially when they threaten to take out people they disagree with politically and the President stands on the same stage and sanctions the rhetoric.


----------



## editec

War by politics?

Sounds about normal to me.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

(This is looking more and more like a coordinated assault by the Left on the Tea Party. Mr Hoffa's Labor Day remarks were the opening act of the 'muscle' part of the coordinated Tea Party assault, the union's 'muscle' assault playing much the same part as the 'muscle' played for the five man al Qaeda teams that commandeered each individual airliner on 9/11.
Here is were the Left's intelligentsia now steps up to play it's part capturing the hearts and minds of the people to prepare them for aiding and abeting the muscle's coming bloody assault on the Tea Party)

"Tea Party Zombies Must Die


Tea Party Zombies Must Die is a first-person shooter game in which you kill &#8220;Tea Party Zombies&#8221; like Sara Palin, Mike Huckabee, Michele Bachmann, Bill O&#8217;Reilly, etc. You can check it out here. Between murders, the player is treated to factoids like the claim that Obamacare will reduce the deficit.


We could go on and on, but I&#8217;m sure you get the idea. We are past the point, obviously, where there is any point in remarking on the end of the purported era of civility. Still, it is a bit chilling to put this &#8220;game&#8221; together with Jimmy Hoffa&#8217;s comments yesterday, in which he declared &#8220;war&#8221; on Tea Partiers and said, &#8220;We&#8217;re gonna win that war. &#8230; President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. Let&#8217;s take these son-of-a-bitches out and give America back to where we belong.&#8221; The &#8220;Zombie&#8221; game is all about &#8220;taking the son-of-a-bitches out.&#8221; President Obama said that he was &#8220;proud&#8221; of Hoffa after Hoffa&#8217;s incitement to violence against conservatives. It is pretty much impossible, at this point, to tell where the respectable left ends and the cesspool left begins; or, more accurately, whether a respectable left exists at all."

Tea Party Zombies Must Die | Power Line


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy smokes, no wonder you are so obsessed with Rush. Maybe someone should WARN HIM
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you've brought up your MessiahRushie, let's see how he lied about the Hoffa dishonest editing.
> Having talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da he just continued to lie after he was called on his dishonest editing, which matched FOX's dishonest editing EXACTLY even though he claimed his editor edited it independently. Obviously both FOX and Stuttering LimpTard used the same GOP edited clip. But He went further with his lie, denying he had edited it to change the context, and then played what he said was the full UNEDITED quote, which actually was also edited but this time by his editor.
> 
> Below is the full quote with the GOP/FOX/first LimpTard editing in red followed by the re-edeited "unedited" LimpTard version.
> 
> Now the LimpTard unedited "whole thing" with the part he used in red and the part he edited out in black, followed by the transcript of his show with his rationalization for his dishonest editing that removes the actual context of an army of voters who will vote out the Teabag SOBs in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.*
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize, President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.) * lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hoffa Comment in Full Context
> September 6, 2011
> 
> RUSH:   What's the point, if it's still the same?  We have a time frame element  here.  I've given Cookie a time element of 60 seconds on sound bites so  as to not lose the audience's attention.  People are not tuning into  this show to listen to Jimmy Hoffa.  So *we cut this thing* down to 33  seconds, *she cuts it down*.  She takes *nothing out of context. She leaves  it in context on purpose.*  All that was edited out was "everybody  here's gotta vote," and "jobs, jobs, jobs."  But the fact is that Jimmy  Hoffa said that we have got to take the SOBs out.  Now, he's not talking  about jobs, *he's talking about Republicans, he's talking about the Tea  Party.  There's nothing out of context here.  We don't have to take  these people out of context anyway.  It's not our intention.
> 
> 
> *RUSH:All  right, some of the typical shameless, dishonest, left-wing blogs are  accusing people of taking the James Hoffa SOB sound bite off context. *  So here's the whole thing.*  In fact, let's play sound bite one first.   Let's play our edited version, that would be sound bite number one that  runs 35 seconds.
> 
> HOFFA:  We got to keep an eye on the battle  that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the  Tea Party. And, you know, there is only one way to beat and win that  war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you  know what? They've got a war.  They got a war with us and there's only  going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan and  America. We're going to win that war. President Obama, this is your  army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son-of-a-bitches out  (cheers) and give America back to America where we belong.
> 
> RUSH:   Okay.  Now, that's our edited version for time.  And you must  understand that Cookie, who does the audio sound bites here, lives in  daily fear of me 'cause I have put upon her a 60-second limit for all of  these sound bites.  And that's simply a professional judgment made by  me.  So she tries to edit this stuff down to the essence, you know,  brevity being the soul of wit and everything. * Here's the whole bite*  which takes 58 seconds, and you see if there's any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOFFA:   We gotta keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers.  And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party.  And, you know, there's  only one way to beat and win that war.  The one thing about working  people is we like a good fight. And you know what?  They got a war. They  got a war with us, and there's only gonna be one winner. It's gonna be  the workers of Michigan and America. We're gonna win that war.   President Obama, this is your army.  We are ready to march.  And,  President Obama, we want one thing:  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs,  jobs.  That's what we're going to tell him.  He gonna be -- and when he  sees what we're doing here, he will be inspired.  But he needs help,  and, you know what?  Everybody here's gotta vote.  If we go back and we  keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out.
> 
> RUSH:  Okay, so what's different?  What's different?  I submit there's nothing different at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how you all come up with, IT WAS DISHONEST editing when it is something you don't like. Or the one I like is they, MISSPOKE.
> I don't care what Rush says. I care about seeing the President standing next to this type of hate and SAYING NOTHING. I thought a President was suppose to be a REPRESENTIVE of ALL THE PEOPLE. Not just the ones who PAID FOR HIM.
Click to expand...

The dishonest editing is obvious, AND NECESSARY to change a call to raise an army of voters to a call for violence as evidenced by the fact that your MessiahRushie felt obligated to edit his "unedited" whole version in order to change the context of voting the Tea Bag SOBs out of office. LimpTard's actions speak louder than words.

No matter how much you crybabies whine, voting is not hate!!!!


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '




It's stupid rhetoric to use.

Of course he's talking about a war at the ballot box but yeah dumb choice of words.



> President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march *Everybody heres got a vote*Lets take these sons of bitches out and give America back to an America where we belong,


----------



## Stephanie

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you've brought up your MessiahRushie, let's see how he lied about the Hoffa dishonest editing.
> Having talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da he just continued to lie after he was called on his dishonest editing, which matched FOX's dishonest editing EXACTLY even though he claimed his editor edited it independently. Obviously both FOX and Stuttering LimpTard used the same GOP edited clip. But He went further with his lie, denying he had edited it to change the context, and then played what he said was the full UNEDITED quote, which actually was also edited but this time by his editor.
> 
> Below is the full quote with the GOP/FOX/first LimpTard editing in red followed by the re-edeited "unedited" LimpTard version.
> 
> Now the LimpTard unedited "whole thing" with the part he used in red and the part he edited out in black, followed by the transcript of his show with his rationalization for his dishonest editing that removes the actual context of an army of voters who will vote out the Teabag SOBs in November.
> 
> The Hoffa Comment in Full Context
> September 6, 2011
> 
> RUSH:   What's the point, if it's still the same?  We have a time frame element  here.  I've given Cookie a time element of 60 seconds on sound bites so  as to not lose the audience's attention.  People are not tuning into  this show to listen to Jimmy Hoffa.  So *we cut this thing* down to 33  seconds, *she cuts it down*.  She takes *nothing out of context. She leaves  it in context on purpose.*  All that was edited out was "everybody  here's gotta vote," and "jobs, jobs, jobs."  But the fact is that Jimmy  Hoffa said that we have got to take the SOBs out.  Now, he's not talking  about jobs, *he's talking about Republicans, he's talking about the Tea  Party.  There's nothing out of context here.  We don't have to take  these people out of context anyway.  It's not our intention.
> 
> 
> *RUSH:All  right, some of the typical shameless, dishonest, left-wing blogs are  accusing people of taking the James Hoffa SOB sound bite off context. *  So here's the whole thing.*  In fact, let's play sound bite one first.   Let's play our edited version, that would be sound bite number one that  runs 35 seconds.
> 
> HOFFA:  We got to keep an eye on the battle  that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the  Tea Party. And, you know, there is only one way to beat and win that  war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you  know what? They've got a war.  They got a war with us and there's only  going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan and  America. We're going to win that war. President Obama, this is your  army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son-of-a-bitches out  (cheers) and give America back to America where we belong.
> 
> RUSH:   Okay.  Now, that's our edited version for time.  And you must  understand that Cookie, who does the audio sound bites here, lives in  daily fear of me 'cause I have put upon her a 60-second limit for all of  these sound bites.  And that's simply a professional judgment made by  me.  So she tries to edit this stuff down to the essence, you know,  brevity being the soul of wit and everything. * Here's the whole bite*  which takes 58 seconds, and you see if there's any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOFFA:   We gotta keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers.  And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party.  And, you know, there's  only one way to beat and win that war.  The one thing about working  people is we like a good fight. And you know what?  They got a war. They  got a war with us, and there's only gonna be one winner. It's gonna be  the workers of Michigan and America. We're gonna win that war.   President Obama, this is your army.  We are ready to march.  And,  President Obama, we want one thing:  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs,  jobs.  That's what we're going to tell him.  He gonna be -- and when he  sees what we're doing here, he will be inspired.  But he needs help,  and, you know what?  Everybody here's gotta vote.  If we go back and we  keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out.
> 
> RUSH:  Okay, so what's different?  What's different?  I submit there's nothing different at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you all come up with, IT WAS DISHONEST editing when it is something you don't like. Or the one I like is they, MISSPOKE.
> I don't care what Rush says. I care about seeing the President standing next to this type of hate and SAYING NOTHING. I thought a President was suppose to be a REPRESENTIVE of ALL THE PEOPLE. Not just the ones who PAID FOR HIM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dishonest editing is obvious, AND NECESSARY to change a call to raise an army of voters to a call for violence as evidenced by the fact that your MessiahRushie felt obligated to edit his "unedited" whole version in order to change the context of voting the Tea Bag SOBs out of office. LimpTard's actions speak louder than words.
> 
> No matter how much you crybabies whine, voting is not hate!!!!
Click to expand...


YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........I DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT RUSH SAYS. I don't listen to Rush as you seem to do all the time. or did you get this off mediamatters?


----------



## bitterlyclingin

editec said:


> War by politics?
> 
> Sounds about normal to me.



Politics is war. Barry H and the Left are carrying it to a whole new level. Did you actually think he would leave peacefully if voted out? Ask the people who opposed Pol Pot, Kim Jung Il, Adolph H, Joe Stalin and Mao tse tung how that went. Taking America back to the rule of law is not going to be peaceful. This ain't Jimmy Carter we're dealing with. The entire Revolutionary Left is lining up in back of him in order to maintain their lawless grip on power.
Amnesty by fiat, the rape of the Chrysler bondholders, the now illegal but continuing de facto ban on drilling in the Gulf of Mexico......


----------



## Wry Catcher

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '



lol, for a while I thought you might be one of the few reasonable conservatives.  I was wrong.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

(It worked real neat to explain twenty years of listening in the front pew of Jeremiah Wright's "Its not God bless America!! Its God d@mn America!!!' Church, so its gotta work here.)

"President Obama, on yet another taxpayer-funded reelection campaign junket  this one billed as a preview of his upcoming big jobs speech, called for a bipartisan response to his latest plan amidst extreme partisan rhetoric.

Before Obama took to the podium, Teamsters President Jimmy Hoffa set the tone with profane, violent and partisan rhetoric:


We got to keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party. And you know, there is only one way to beat and win that war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you know what? Theyve got a war, they got a war with us and theres only going to be one winner. Its going to be the workers of Michigan, and America. Were going to win that war.

President Obama, this is your army, and we are ready to march. Everybody heres got a vote. If we go back, and we keep the eye on the prize, lets take these son of a b[*****]s out and give America back to America where we belong.

As if Hoffas uncivil discourse wasnt enough, at a separate taxpayer-funded reelection campaign event, Vice President Biden referred to Republicans as Barbarians at the gate.

The use of such extreme violent partisan rhetoric causes one to wonder what happened to President Obamas highly touted call for a civil political debate.

When President Obama took the Teleprompter, he did not renew his call for civility, instead he praised Teamsters President Hoffa saying he was proud of him. According to ABC News, the White House had no comment yesterday about Hoffas uncivil rhetoric.

Does President Obama truly believe this sort of violent and profane rhetoric will encourage a bipartisan response to his jobs speech? Perhaps he just doesnt care"


From civility to &#8216;barbarians&#8217; and &#8216;SOBs&#8217; and the Reverend Wright &#8216;I didn&#8217;t hear it&#8217; defense | RedState


----------



## Wry Catcher

signelect said:


> Unions only make up 8% of the work force and our unemployment rate is partly due to union demands that have driven jobs over seas.  Jim Hoffa is as dumb as his dad and we all know what happened to him.  Union worker had better wake up this country is tired of paying for cars make with $50/hr labor when most of us don't make anywhere near that and the work is semi skilled at best.



So I suppose you must have less than semi-skilled abilities.  How much skill is needed to become a wall street banker and how much per hour do they earn.  Oh, and btw, what do a banksters do?


----------



## edthecynic

OODA_Loop said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unions scare the shit out of USA's crypto fascist crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Especially when they threaten to take out people they disagree with politically* and the President stands on the same stage and sanctions the rhetoric.
Click to expand...

We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010


----------



## Stephanie

edthecynic said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unions scare the shit out of USA's crypto fascist crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Especially when they threaten to take out people they disagree with politically* and the President stands on the same stage and sanctions the rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
Click to expand...



In case you haven't noticed, I don't care what HOFFA said, he can go to hell where his father is... Hoffa jr. is just another THUG like his father sucking off the monies of the hard working men and women who pay dues to the Union he is a head of.


----------



## BDBoop

edthecynic said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unions scare the shit out of USA's crypto fascist crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Especially when they threaten to take out people they disagree with politically* and the President stands on the same stage and sanctions the rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
Click to expand...


But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>


----------



## Shellback

Wry Catcher said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, for a while I thought you might be one of the few reasonable conservatives.  I was wrong.
Click to expand...


lol, for a while I thought you might be one of the few intelligent libtards. I was wrong.

See how easy that was?


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> Well, since you've brought up your MessiahRushie, let's see how he lied about the Hoffa dishonest editing.
> Having talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da he just continued to lie after he was called on his dishonest editing, which matched FOX's dishonest editing EXACTLY even though he claimed his editor edited it independently. Obviously both FOX and Stuttering LimpTard used the same GOP edited clip. But He went further with his lie, denying he had edited it to change the context, and then played what he said was the full UNEDITED quote, which actually was also edited but this time by his editor.
> 
> Below is the full quote with the GOP/FOX/first LimpTard editing in red followed by the re-edeited "unedited" LimpTard version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> 
> 
> Now the LimpTard unedited "whole thing" with the part he used in red and the part he edited out in black, followed by the transcript of his show with his rationalization for his dishonest editing that removes the actual context of an army of voters who will vote out the Teabag SOBs in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.*
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize, President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.) * lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hoffa Comment in Full Context
> September 6, 2011
> 
> RUSH:   What's the point, if it's still the same?  We have a time frame element  here.  I've given Cookie a time element of 60 seconds on sound bites so  as to not lose the audience's attention.  People are not tuning into  this show to listen to Jimmy Hoffa.  So *we cut this thing* down to 33  seconds, *she cuts it down*.  She takes *nothing out of context. She leaves  it in context on purpose.*  All that was edited out was "everybody  here's gotta vote," and "jobs, jobs, jobs."  But the fact is that Jimmy  Hoffa said that we have got to take the SOBs out.  Now, he's not talking  about jobs, *he's talking about Republicans, he's talking about the Tea  Party.  There's nothing out of context here.  We don't have to take  these people out of context anyway.  It's not our intention.
> 
> 
> *RUSH:All  right, some of the typical shameless, dishonest, left-wing blogs are  accusing people of taking the James Hoffa SOB sound bite off context. *  So here's the whole thing.*  In fact, let's play sound bite one first.   Let's play our edited version, that would be sound bite number one that  runs 35 seconds.
> 
> HOFFA:  We got to keep an eye on the battle  that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the  Tea Party. And, you know, there is only one way to beat and win that  war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you  know what? They've got a war.  They got a war with us and there's only  going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan and  America. We're going to win that war. President Obama, this is your  army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son-of-a-bitches out  (cheers) and give America back to America where we belong.
> 
> RUSH:   Okay.  Now, that's our edited version for time.  And you must  understand that Cookie, who does the audio sound bites here, lives in  daily fear of me 'cause I have put upon her a 60-second limit for all of  these sound bites.  And that's simply a professional judgment made by  me.  So she tries to edit this stuff down to the essence, you know,  brevity being the soul of wit and everything. * Here's the whole bite*  which takes 58 seconds, and you see if there's any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOFFA:   We gotta keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers.  And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party.  And, you know, there's  only one way to beat and win that war.  The one thing about working  people is we like a good fight. And you know what?  They got a war. They  got a war with us, and there's only gonna be one winner. It's gonna be  the workers of Michigan and America. We're gonna win that war.   President Obama, this is your army.  We are ready to march.  And,  President Obama, we want one thing:  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs,  jobs.  That's what we're going to tell him.  He gonna be -- and when he  sees what we're doing here, he will be inspired.  But he needs help,  and, you know what?  Everybody here's gotta vote.  If we go back and we  keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out.
> 
> RUSH:  Okay, so what's different?  What's different?  I submit there's nothing different at all.
Click to expand...




Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you all come up with, IT WAS DISHONEST editing when it is something you don't like. Or the one I like is they, MISSPOKE.
> I don't care what Rush says. I care about seeing the President standing next to this type of hate and SAYING NOTHING. I thought a President was suppose to be a REPRESENTIVE of ALL THE PEOPLE. Not just the ones who PAID FOR HIM.
> 
> 
> 
> The dishonest editing is obvious, AND NECESSARY to change a call to raise an army of voters to a call for violence as evidenced by the fact that your MessiahRushie felt obligated to edit his "unedited" whole version in order to change the context of voting the Tea Bag SOBs out of office. LimpTard's actions speak louder than words.
> 
> No matter how much you crybabies whine, voting is not hate!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........I DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT RUSH SAYS. I don't listen to Rush as you seem to do all the time. or did you *get this off mediamatters*?
Click to expand...

YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........YOU ONLY PARROT WHAT YOUR MESSIAHRUSHIE SAYS.

I gave the link to YOUR MessiahRushie's own transcript, but somehow you were too blinded by hate to see it, so I made it a tiny bit bigger for you.

And even though YOUR MessiahRushie has programmed you to accuse anyone who exposes him as the worthless lying scum he is of getting their info from MediaMatters, if you actually went to MediaMatters you would see they never mentioned that his "unedited full quote" is edited. Anyone on this board long enough knows MediaMatters is nowhere my level when it comes to exposing the lies and hypocrisy of YOUR MessiahRushie!!!


----------



## Stephanie

edthecynic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you've brought up your MessiahRushie, let's see how he lied about the Hoffa dishonest editing.
> Having talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da he just continued to lie after he was called on his dishonest editing, which matched FOX's dishonest editing EXACTLY even though he claimed his editor edited it independently. Obviously both FOX and Stuttering LimpTard used the same GOP edited clip. But He went further with his lie, denying he had edited it to change the context, and then played what he said was the full UNEDITED quote, which actually was also edited but this time by his editor.
> 
> Below is the full quote with the GOP/FOX/first LimpTard editing in red followed by the re-edeited "unedited" LimpTard version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> 
> 
> Now the LimpTard unedited "whole thing" with the part he used in red and the part he edited out in black, followed by the transcript of his show with his rationalization for his dishonest editing that removes the actual context of an army of voters who will vote out the Teabag SOBs in November.
> 
> The Hoffa Comment in Full Context
> September 6, 2011
> 
> RUSH:   What's the point, if it's still the same?  We have a time frame element  here.  I've given Cookie a time element of 60 seconds on sound bites so  as to not lose the audience's attention.  People are not tuning into  this show to listen to Jimmy Hoffa.  So *we cut this thing* down to 33  seconds, *she cuts it down*.  She takes *nothing out of context. She leaves  it in context on purpose.*  All that was edited out was "everybody  here's gotta vote," and "jobs, jobs, jobs."  But the fact is that Jimmy  Hoffa said that we have got to take the SOBs out.  Now, he's not talking  about jobs, *he's talking about Republicans, he's talking about the Tea  Party.  There's nothing out of context here.  We don't have to take  these people out of context anyway.  It's not our intention.
> 
> 
> *RUSH:All  right, some of the typical shameless, dishonest, left-wing blogs are  accusing people of taking the James Hoffa SOB sound bite off context. *  So here's the whole thing.*  In fact, let's play sound bite one first.   Let's play our edited version, that would be sound bite number one that  runs 35 seconds.
> 
> HOFFA:  We got to keep an eye on the battle  that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the  Tea Party. And, you know, there is only one way to beat and win that  war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you  know what? They've got a war.  They got a war with us and there's only  going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan and  America. We're going to win that war. President Obama, this is your  army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son-of-a-bitches out  (cheers) and give America back to America where we belong.
> 
> RUSH:   Okay.  Now, that's our edited version for time.  And you must  understand that Cookie, who does the audio sound bites here, lives in  daily fear of me 'cause I have put upon her a 60-second limit for all of  these sound bites.  And that's simply a professional judgment made by  me.  So she tries to edit this stuff down to the essence, you know,  brevity being the soul of wit and everything. * Here's the whole bite*  which takes 58 seconds, and you see if there's any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOFFA:   We gotta keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers.  And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party.  And, you know, there's  only one way to beat and win that war.  The one thing about working  people is we like a good fight. And you know what?  They got a war. They  got a war with us, and there's only gonna be one winner. It's gonna be  the workers of Michigan and America. We're gonna win that war.   President Obama, this is your army.  We are ready to march.  And,  President Obama, we want one thing:  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs,  jobs.  That's what we're going to tell him.  He gonna be -- and when he  sees what we're doing here, he will be inspired.  But he needs help,  and, you know what?  Everybody here's gotta vote.  If we go back and we  keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out.
> 
> RUSH:  Okay, so what's different?  What's different?  I submit there's nothing different at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dishonest editing is obvious, AND NECESSARY to change a call to raise an army of voters to a call for violence as evidenced by the fact that your MessiahRushie felt obligated to edit his "unedited" whole version in order to change the context of voting the Tea Bag SOBs out of office. LimpTard's actions speak louder than words.
> 
> No matter how much you crybabies whine, voting is not hate!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........I DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT RUSH SAYS. I don't listen to Rush as you seem to do all the time. or did you *get this off mediamatters*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........YOU ONLY PARROT WHAT YOUR MESSIAHRUSHIE SAYS.
> 
> I gave the link to YOUR MessiahRushie's own transcript, but somehow you were too blinded by hate to see it, so I made it a tiny bit bigger for you.
> 
> And even though YOUR MessiahRushie has programmed you to accuse anyone who exposes him as the worthless lying scum he is of getting their info from MediaMatters, if you actually went to MediaMatters you would see they never mentioned that his "unedited full quote" is edited. Anyone on this board long enough knows MediaMatters is nowhere my level when it comes to exposing the lies and hypocrisy of YOUR MessiahRushie!!!
Click to expand...


OMG, you are a idiot. You really should seek help over your OBSESSION over RUSH. And speaking of PROGRAMMED. that would be you my dear, you post the same shit over and over about Rush...a FUCKING RADIO HOST. yawn yawn and YAWN


----------



## JoeB131

initforme said:


> Why does the GOP have such a hatred towards the average worker who wakes up, goes to work day in and day out, and gets paid a good wage while being a member of a union?    It is so apparent that they hate the middle class its unreal.     What is going on in this country?   A hatred for some person making $45,000 with some benefits like they are the demon.   They must want to see all wages for middle and lower class people go down.   Sick.



I can't speak for the whole GOP, but I can tell you what my problem is. 

When I was in the service, we had to deal with these union maintenance people at the motor depot.  Essentially, these guys put in an 8 hour day and maybe did four hours of work, and I frequently found myself standing around waiting for their breaks to be over if I didn't time my trips perfectly.  They basically didn't give a flip because they knew they couldn't be fired. 

Is see unionized teachers who graduate people who can't read their diplomas, and consider that a job well done, and don't you dare ever talk about school choice, skills testing, merit pay or anything else that might possibly improve things.  

I look at the UAW, which only still exists because the rest of us considered the American Auto Industry important enough to save, and they act like they did us a favor when they had a large part in driving the Auto Industry into the ditch to start with.  

I think unions did serve an important function at one time, but today they are like a rent controlled apartment.  Great if you luck into one, but no great help to the rest of us who have to carry the redistributed load.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BDBoop said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Especially when they threaten to take out people they disagree with politically* and the President stands on the same stage and sanctions the rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.&#8221;Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
Click to expand...


The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. *Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
Click to expand...


We did?  Show us all the threads about her saying that.   Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?........No proof of* your claims yet *again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what made up claims you came up with would those be?
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to roll over and show your inadequecies thru personal insults, eh?    Not surprised that you still can't seem to step up like an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting.   When did you make that up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In due time, *Butch*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another sign of FAIL by Lester Maddox Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your gig is just about up, Chester.
Click to expand...


I notice NO answer to my questions, just another personal insult.....more Fail from you.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious.
> 
> *Are you really so self-centered that you missed the bazillion other threads on this?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Honestly I didn't look I just signed in real fast to see what you guys THOUGHT OF IT.*
> 
> I guess you just think its another excuse for you to do an utter fail of a troll?
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT!!!

You started this thread to run from the Hoffa thread where you took a beat-down when you posted the same video and claimed that it proved FAUX didn't lie by claiming a call for an army of voters to vote out the Tea Bag SOBs was a call to violence with their dishonest editing by removing all references to voting in their edited clip.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4103811-post504.html



edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The  reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about  what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the  fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people  otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the  bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS  please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like* the one lying isn't fox news* but whomever told you they were lying
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso"]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, let's see how many references to VOTING are in the snippet  you posted and then let's see just how many of them made it into the FOX  edited GOP crapaganda. The parts in red are the parts FAUX edited  together to make it look like it was the whole quote.
> 
> For CON$ who can't count, the answer is NONE.
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on the battle we  face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there is the Tea  Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win that war. *
> * The one thing about working people is we like a  good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a war, theyve got a war  with us and there is only  going to be one winner. It is going to be the  workers of Michigan and  America  we are going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0"]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## editec

> I think unions did serve an important function at one time, but today they are like a rent controlled apartment. Great if you luck into one, but no great help to the rest of us who have to carry the redistributed load.


 
There's some truth to that, of course.  When unions were in their hayday, unions and union members could be awfully arrogant and selfish, that IS true.

However as the average income of American workers goes down, which is, in some part, thanks to this nation's open war on unionism, this nation will go down with those declining incomes.

Unions can run amuck, just like capital can run amuck.

In both cases it is the people and nation which suffer.

When there's some balance in power, when unions and management understand that it is in both their best interests to find compromise and some balance in sharing the profits, this nation does best.

Sadly, thanks to FREE TRADE, that balance is now so out of Kilter, I seriously doubt this nation will every gain be wha it was during my childhood and early years.

Some other nation, China, p[erhaps, will become the dominant economic power.

And as it does, expect to see that nation share the wealth with its own people.

Because when that wealth is not shared in some reasonable way, that economy won't last long.


----------



## bucs90

The Tea Party members are the new black people. Fighting for their own personal rights, and being threatened by the government and thugs with violent rhetoric.


----------



## blastoff

Hoffa's opinion and he's welcome to it.  Mine is it would be nice if he ended his union stooge career in the same manner as his dad's.  Just sort of...poof, gone.


----------



## edthecynic

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. *Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did?  Show us all the threads about her saying that.   Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.
Click to expand...

Well, since we've been accused already, I may as well make the first one! 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...e-against-americans-who-dont-support-her.html


----------



## mudwhistle

editec said:


> I think unions did serve an important function at one time, but today they are like a rent controlled apartment. Great if you luck into one, but no great help to the rest of us who have to carry the redistributed load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truth to that, of course.  When unions were in their hayday, unions and union members could be awfully arrogant and selfish, that IS true.
> 
> However as the average income of American workers goes down, which is, in some part, thanks to this nation's open war on unionism, this nation will go down with those declining incomes.
> 
> Unions can run amuck, just like capital can run amuck.
> 
> In both cases it is the people and nation which suffer.
> 
> When there's some balance in power, when unions and management understand that it is in both their best interests to find compromise and some balance in sharing the profits, this nation does best.
> 
> Sadly, thanks to FREE TRADE, that balance is now so out of Kilter, I seriously doubt this nation will every gain be wha it was during my childhood and early years.
> 
> Some other nation, China, p[erhaps, will become the dominant economic power.
> 
> And as it does, expect to see that nation share the wealth with its own people.
> 
> Because when that wealth is not shared in some reasonable way, that economy won't last long.
Click to expand...


The only reason the average wage is going down is because fewer people have jobs and the reason China is becoming an economic power is because Democrats and unions are making sure it happens.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think unions did serve an important function at one time, but today they are like a rent controlled apartment. Great if you luck into one, but no great help to the rest of us who have to carry the redistributed load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truth to that, of course.  When unions were in their hayday, unions and union members could be awfully arrogant and selfish, that IS true.
> 
> However as the average income of American workers goes down, which is, in some part, thanks to this nation's open war on unionism, this nation will go down with those declining incomes.
> 
> Unions can run amuck, just like capital can run amuck.
> 
> In both cases it is the people and nation which suffer.
> 
> When there's some balance in power, when unions and management understand that it is in both their best interests to find compromise and some balance in sharing the profits, this nation does best.
> 
> Sadly, thanks to FREE TRADE, that balance is now so out of Kilter, I seriously doubt this nation will every gain be wha it was during my childhood and early years.
> 
> Some other nation, China, p[erhaps, will become the dominant economic power.
> 
> And as it does, expect to see that nation share the wealth with its own people.
> 
> Because when that wealth is not shared in some reasonable way, that economy won't last long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason the average wage is going down is because fewer people have jobs and the reason China is becoming an economic power is because Democrats and unions are making sure it happens.
Click to expand...


Democrats and Unions are sending jobs to China?


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What hoffnuts did was singel out a specific group and those politicans they support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> *Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting,* Chester?
Click to expand...


*Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.

If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.

If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.

Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*


Well?   Step up.


----------



## edthecynic

bucs90 said:


> The Tea Party members are the new black people. Fighting for their own personal rights, and being threatened by the government and thugs with violent rhetoric.


Play that perpetual VICTIM card, crybaby! It's just the Teabaggers reaping what they have sown!!!

We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.
-Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010


----------



## Jarhead

edthecynic said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party members are the new black people. Fighting for their own personal rights, and being threatened by the government and thugs with violent rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> Play that perpetual VICTIM card, crybaby! It's just the Teabaggers reaping what they have sown!!!
> 
> We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.
> -Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
Click to expand...


So I guess you support the bullying of a kid who loves food and is way overweight? Afterall, he has reaped what he has sown.

It is disheartening that you find it appropriate to laden those that think differently than you with hate rhetoric...


----------



## WillowTree

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '



Fuck hoffa the unions and the dude who walked out right behind that dumbass speech and didn't say jack shit about being "civil" fuck them all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. *Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did?  Show us all the threads about her saying that.   Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.
Click to expand...


You know you're a fucking hack you no better than that. You for one when gifford was shot was blaming Palin and her target signs. You are also one of those that have attacked bachman for saying something like what hooffnuts did. So blow it out your ass you fucking hack.


----------



## del

WillowTree said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck hoffa the unions and the dude who walked out right behind that dumbass speech and didn't say jack shit about being "civil" fuck them all.
Click to expand...


good to see you coming up to speed on this whole civility thing, willow


----------



## Full-Auto

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '



Union mobsters only get tough in may issue or non issue states.


----------



## rightwinger

I don't understand the fuss...

Hoffa is obviously encouraging teamsters to date Tea Baggers


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. *Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did?  Show us all the threads about her saying that.   Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know you're a fucking hack you no better than that.* You for one when gifford was shot was blaming Palin and her target signs. *You are also one of those that have attacked bachman for saying something like what hooffnuts did. So blow it out your ass you fucking hack.
Click to expand...


Not seeing those links, little one.   Talk is cheap.   Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.


----------



## WillowTree

del said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck hoffa the unions and the dude who walked out right behind that dumbass speech and didn't say jack shit about being "civil" fuck them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good to see you coming up to speed on this whole civility thing, willow
Click to expand...


I don't believe in you libtards kind of civillity but if you dish it I'm gonna dish it back..


----------



## uscitizen

bucs90 said:


> The Tea Party members are the new black people. Fighting for their own personal rights, and being threatened by the government and thugs with violent rhetoric.



Ohh man oh man inverse playing of the race/victim card by bucman?

This is good stuff


----------



## Google

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stupid rhetoric to use.
> 
> Of course he's talking about a war at the ballot box but yeah dumb choice of words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march&#8230; *Everybody here&#8217;s got a vote*&#8230;Let&#8217;s take these sons of bitches out and give America back to an America where we belong,&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



It's hypocritical for a President that was once, just a short nine months ago, imploring everyone to change the tone lest we incite violence, and the media fell over themselves to chastise the right for anything that could be interpreted as incorrect rhetoric.

Sheriff dumbass, I can't remember his name, was on the news the day after Rep. Giffords was shot speculating during a open investigation that it was Palin's fault.  Putting up cross hairs on a map of contested congressional elections we were told inspired the Uncle Fester looking punk to go out and shoot her.  

This is the kind of shallow, narrow-minded hypocrisy that is leading this country.  It was unpresidential to take the stage after these classless remarks.


----------



## uscitizen

rightwinger said:


> I don't understand the fuss...
> 
> Hoffa is obviously encouraging teamsters to date Tea Baggers



that would be retired teamsters I expect?


----------



## Jarhead

rightwinger said:


> I don't understand the fuss...
> 
> Hoffa is obviously encouraging teamsters to date Tea Baggers



I guess he is into that.
Good for him.


----------



## Google

rightwinger said:


> I don't understand the fuss...
> 
> Hoffa is obviously encouraging teamsters to date Tea Baggers



Shocking, you don't see the point.  Is it really that difficult?

To you Palin putting up cross hairs on a map of contested congressional races was responsible for attempted assassination of a US congresswoman, but this is fine.  This is something that the president of the United States should endorse and take the stage minutes after being said.   

You don't understand and that is obvious.


----------



## CoolBreeze

The problem with liberals and unions is they are all mouth.  Alot of talk and no action on the things that matter.  If the left wants a war as Hoffa suggests, I say bring it on.


----------



## The Gadfly

Lakhota said:


> The teabaggers should be wary of organized labor.  They push back.



Yeah, we know all about organized labor (how often have they been involved with organized crime, again?) and their goons. Well, other people can push back, too! I would suggest the Left be very, very careful what it wishes for, because it just might get it. In the meantime, I think we ought to bust ALL the damn unions, permanently. I think we ought to have right-to-work laws in EVERY state, and put Jimmy Hoffa and the crest of the corrupt union bosses in the unemployment line-it'll be a new experience for them. And while we're at it, let's investigate, arrest, prosecute and lock up every union criminal goon. They can still practice their "profession"-on each other, in the prison yard, where they belong! It's become pretty obvious that organized labor has chosen to be the enemy of the rest of us. Fine. Then let's deal with them as such, and destroy them!


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

The hypocracy of the left continues.  Cross-hairs on a map is directly responsible for the shooting of a Congressman, but this sort of rhetoric from a union piss-ant; the comments made by the Congressional Black Caucus; and of course the race mongers such as Jesse Jackson and the Reverand Al Sharpton are all just political speech.  But then of course, the left makes statements nationally and on this board that "Democratic politicians NEVER engage in such hurtful personal speech."

As a member of the Tea Party I can tell you that all I can do is sit and smile.  Two miles from my house a new plant opened up.  It used to be in Michigan.  I've golfed with the plant manager.  Naturally, Oklahoma is a right-to-work state.  His workers used to be members of the AFL-CIO.  The owners shut down the plant in Michigan and declared bankruptcy.  The union demanded pensions and benefits that were so unreasonable that they couldn't expand and couldn't compete in the global market, not to mention requiring them to turn over part of the plant for union offices.  Once everything got hammered out in bankruptcy, they open a new plant in Oklahoma under a new name.  Their overhead costs dropped by 85%.  When they began advertising for employees, they had 10,000 applications for a little over 275 jobs.  Since opening, they've expanded twice and are so much more competitive they can't even fill all of their orders.

Yep.  No doubt all those union thugs are a good thing... for Oklahoma!


----------



## edthecynic

Google said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stupid rhetoric to use.
> 
> Of course he's talking about a war at the ballot box but yeah dumb choice of words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march *Everybody heres got a vote*Lets take these sons of bitches out and give America back to an America where we belong,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hypocritical for a President that was once, just a short nine months ago, imploring everyone to change the tone lest we incite violence, and the media fell over themselves to chastise the right for anything that could be interpreted as incorrect rhetoric.
> 
> Sheriff dumbass, I can't remember his name, was on the news the day after Rep. Giffords was shot speculating during a open investigation that it was Palin's fault.  Putting up cross hairs on a map of contested congressional elections we were told inspired the Uncle Fester looking punk to go out and shoot her.
> 
> This is the kind of shallow, narrow-minded hypocrisy that is leading this country. * It was unpresidential to take the stage after these classless remarks*.
Click to expand...

Yeah, everybody knows VOTING is so classless!


----------



## ClosedCaption

bitterlyclingin said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> War by politics?
> 
> Sounds about normal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politics is war. Barry H and the Left are carrying it to a whole new level. *Did you actually think he would leave peacefully if voted out? Ask the people who opposed Pol Pot, Kim Jung Il, Adolph H, Joe Stalin and Mao tse tung how that went.* Taking America back to the rule of law is not going to be peaceful. This ain't Jimmy Carter we're dealing with. The entire Revolutionary Left is lining up in back of him in order to maintain their lawless grip on power.
> Amnesty by fiat, the rape of the Chrysler bondholders, the now illegal but continuing de facto ban on drilling in the Gulf of Mexico......
Click to expand...


Remember to spay and neuter your....self


----------



## uscitizen

CoolBreeze said:


> The problem with liberals and unions is they are all mouth.  Alot of talk and no action on the things that matter.  If the left wants a war as Hoffa suggests, I say bring it on.



Ahh the war against unions and such has been going on for quite a while.  Someone finally just had the balls to call it what it is and call the union side to arms (so to speak).


----------



## rightwinger

uscitizen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the fuss...
> 
> Hoffa is obviously encouraging teamsters to date Tea Baggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be retired teamsters I expect?
Click to expand...


From what I heard....Tea Baggers put out


----------



## rightwinger

Google said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the fuss...
> 
> Hoffa is obviously encouraging teamsters to date Tea Baggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking, you don't see the point.  Is it really that difficult?
> 
> To you Palin putting up cross hairs on a map of contested congressional races was responsible for attempted assassination of a US congresswoman, but this is fine.  This is something that the president of the United States should endorse and take the stage minutes after being said.
> 
> You don't understand and that is obvious.
Click to expand...


Hoffa spoke directly about VOTING

Where on Palins assassination list did she reference voting?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> I'm starting to think that rightwingers are insane.



I'm starting to think that you're as stupid as fence post....


----------



## paperview

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> *Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting,* Chester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> 
> Well?   Step up.
Click to expand...

Keeping an eye on this thread to see if he takes you up on the challenge.


----------



## paperview

Soooo...has Fox News apologized yet for deceptively editing the video?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> I think you just wanna boink Palin.
> 
> But then again..who doesn't.



I think you're just a shameless liar.

I mean, you ARE a shameless liar, that is an established fact.


----------



## bodecea

paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> *Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting,* Chester?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> 
> Well?   Step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping an eye on this thread to see if he takes you up on the challenge.
Click to expand...


Taking side bets via PM whether he is even man enough to do so.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> The reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS please...



There is video, you stupid fuck.


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> Soooo...has Fox News apologized yet for deceptively editing the video?



You want them to apologize for things they didn't do?

Have the hate sites like Media Matters apologized for OPENLY lying about Fox?

Has Obama apologized for supporting THREATS OF VIOLENCE against American citizens by his thug buddies?


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason this is a big deal is FOX spreading it all over, AND lying about what he said. They are a disgrace, like NO COMPROMISE Pubs, and the fools who support them....although the dupes are lovely people otherwise, and it's not their fault- Mega rich greedy Pubs and the bought off talking heads are great con men...turn off the BS please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is video, you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


Yep and he was talking about voting.   Of course, we understand your kind and how you hate that union members are franchised.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo...has Fox News apologized yet for deceptively editing the video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want them to apologize for* things they didn't do?*
> 
> Have the hate sites like Media Matters apologized for OPENLY lying about Fox?
> 
> Has Obama apologized for supporting THREATS OF VIOLENCE against American citizens by his thug buddies?
Click to expand...


Things they didn't do.....like they didn't show the entire speech.


----------



## MikeFrank

SUBMITTED TO FBI, 4:00 AM, PDT ON 9/6/02011CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT, SECTION 802, NAMING JIMMY HOFFA, JOE BIDEN, AND BARAK OBAMA

CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT, SECTION 802, NAMING JIMMY HOFFA, JOE BIDEN, AND BARAK OBAMA

Jimmy Hoffa, in his address on September 4, 2011, Jimmy Hoffa instructed his union members to"take these son-of-a-(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)es out" and declared war on the TEA Party.

Refer to his statements as said in this video: 

http://nation.foxnews.com/teamsters/...*)(*)(*)es-out ( in Mr. Hoffa's own words), which I therefore submit as evidence to this complaint. 


More :  http://www.hermancainforums.com/index.php/topic,691.0.html


----------



## Full-Auto

MikeFrank said:


> SUBMITTED TO FBI, 4:00 AM, PDT ON 9/6/02011CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT, SECTION 802, NAMING JIMMY HOFFA, JOE BIDEN, AND BARAK OBAMA
> 
> CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT, SECTION 802, NAMING JIMMY HOFFA, JOE BIDEN, AND BARAK OBAMA
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa, in his address on September 4, 2011, Jimmy Hoffa instructed his union members to"take these son-of-a-(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)es out" and declared war on the TEA Party.
> 
> Refer to his statements as said in this video:
> 
> http://nation.foxnews.com/teamsters/...*)(*)(*)es-out ( in Mr. Hoffa's own words), which I therefore submit as evidence to this complaint.
> 
> 
> More :  CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT naming James Hoffa - Obama



Good luck. Accessory to murder and gun running gets you promoted in this admin.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Yep and he was talking about voting.



He said "take the sons of bitches out." As a mobster, I doubt he failed to grasp the reference.

You partisan hypocrites suddenly have no problem with incendiary language when used by mobsters supporting your failed president.



> Of course, we understand your kind and how you hate that union members are franchised.



Is the use of violent language wrong, or not?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Things they didn't do.....like they didn't show the entire speech.



Ah, got it.

So every news channel must either show the entire speech or not report on it.

Say, when HuffingGlue posts those clips of Palin and Bachmann, do they post the entire speech, or just snippets to rile up you mindless drones?

Fucking hypocrites...

ROFL


----------



## paperview

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things they didn't do.....like they didn't show the entire speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got it.
> 
> So every news channel must either show the entire speech or not report on it.
> 
> Say, when HuffingGlue posts those clips of Palin and Bachmann, do they post the entire speech, or just snippets to rile up you mindless drones?
> 
> Fucking hypocrites...
> 
> ROFL
Click to expand...

When it changes the context, you betcher ass.  By snipping out the VOTE part - it changed the meaning entirely.

And you know it.


----------



## del

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think that rightwingers are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm starting to think* that you're as stupid as fence post....
Click to expand...


sure


----------



## paperview

Hoffa also said this * " Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!"

*What a bastard.







Oh wait! That was :GOP Rep Alan King.


----------



## paperview

I might add, that was Tea Partier Rep Alan King talking to his ratched up Tee party crowd _just before_ he added how *BEATING THEM TO A PULP AND TAKING THEM OUT* was somewhat of a better alternative to taking his big ole balls of marbles and and stomping off - by suggesting Secession.    

Really.  And for true.  He said that.

*"If I could start a country with a bunch of people, they&#8217;d be the  folks who were standing with us the last few days. Let&#8217;s hope we don&#8217;t  have to do that!* Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!" -Alan King (Idiot-IA)


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truth to that, of course.  When unions were in their hayday, unions and union members could be awfully arrogant and selfish, that IS true.
> 
> However as the average income of American workers goes down, which is, in some part, thanks to this nation's open war on unionism, this nation will go down with those declining incomes.
> 
> Unions can run amuck, just like capital can run amuck.
> 
> In both cases it is the people and nation which suffer.
> 
> When there's some balance in power, when unions and management understand that it is in both their best interests to find compromise and some balance in sharing the profits, this nation does best.
> 
> Sadly, thanks to FREE TRADE, that balance is now so out of Kilter, I seriously doubt this nation will every gain be wha it was during my childhood and early years.
> 
> Some other nation, China, p[erhaps, will become the dominant economic power.
> 
> And as it does, expect to see that nation share the wealth with its own people.
> 
> Because when that wealth is not shared in some reasonable way, that economy won't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason the average wage is going down is because fewer people have jobs and the reason China is becoming an economic power is because Democrats and unions are making sure it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats and Unions are sending jobs to China?
Click to expand...

Yup. 

To many examples out there for you to be so ignorant to it. 
It's why Obama unionized the TSA, to keep union dues coming into their cofers. 

Democrat regulations are chasing companies out of the US and unions are helping make the US non-competitive. They almost ruined Wisconsin with collective bargaining but it's worse in California, New York, and other states.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did?  Show us all the threads about her saying that.   Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're a fucking hack you no better than that.* You for one when gifford was shot was blaming Palin and her target signs. *You are also one of those that have attacked bachman for saying something like what hooffnuts did. So blow it out your ass you fucking hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not seeing those links, little one.   Talk is cheap.   Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.
Click to expand...

All those left hate thread, most were combined into one here's one post from it.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3180649-post689.html


----------



## manifold

Wry Catcher said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, for a while I thought you might be one of the few reasonable conservatives.  I was wrong.
Click to expand...


He fakes it better than most.


----------



## del

WillowTree said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck hoffa the unions and the dude who walked out right behind that dumbass speech and didn't say jack shit about being "civil" fuck them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to see you coming up to speed on this whole civility thing, willow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe in you libtards kind of civillity but if you dish it I'm gonna dish it back..
Click to expand...


i'll try to bear up under the strain


----------



## mudwhistle

paperview said:


> I might add, that was Tea Partier Rep Alan King talking to his ratched up Tee party crowd _just before_ he added how *BEATING THEM TO A PULP AND TAKING THEM OUT* was somewhat of a better alternative to taking his big ole balls of marbles and and stomping off - by suggesting Secession.
> 
> Really.  And for true.  He said that.
> 
> *"If I could start a country with a bunch of people, they&#8217;d be the  folks who were standing with us the last few days. Let&#8217;s hope we don&#8217;t  have to do that!* Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!" -Alan King (Idiot-IA)



Oh, really?

Was Obama there too?

Was any GOP candidate there??

Who said we have to avoid the angry rhetoric?

Wasn't it Obama?

Correct me if I'm wrong but the right isn't the ones that brought it up after Gabby Gifford got shot in the first place. Shouldn't the people that set the rules in place follow their own rules????

I'm just asking.


----------



## paperview

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're a fucking hack you no better than that.* You for one when gifford was shot was blaming Palin and her target signs. *You are also one of those that have attacked bachman for saying something like what hooffnuts did. So blow it out your ass you fucking hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing those links, little one.   Talk is cheap.   Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those left hate thread, most were combined into one here's one post from it.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3180649-post689.html
Click to expand...

Well, that was one massive fail.


----------



## whitehall

In Hoffa's defense democrats claim that Hoffa "only" wants to organize an army to "take out" the Tea Party members and that's OK. The truth is that Hoffa declared war against US citizens. He should be in jail but Obama and his crooked A.G. Holder run the "justice" dept.


----------



## paperview

mudwhistle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might add, that was Tea Partier Rep Alan King talking to his ratched up Tee party crowd _just before_ he added how *BEATING THEM TO A PULP AND TAKING THEM OUT* was somewhat of a better alternative to taking his big ole balls of marbles and and stomping off - by suggesting Secession.
> 
> Really.  And for true.  He said that.
> 
> *"If I could start a country with a bunch of people, they&#8217;d be the  folks who were standing with us the last few days. Let&#8217;s hope we don&#8217;t  have to do that!* Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!" -Alan King (Idiot-IA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really?
> 
> Was Obama there too?
> 
> Was any GOP candidate there??
> 
> Who said we have to avoid the angry rhetoric?
> 
> Wasn't it Obama?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the right isn't the ones that brought it up after Gabby Gifford got shot in the first place. Shouldn't the people that set the rules in place follow their own rules????
> 
> I'm just asking.
Click to expand...

Moving goal posts noted.

As far as Obama suggesting a tone of civility, he fucked up there.  He was pretty stupid to think that would have changed anything.  Bad on him to even consider saying - _hey let's cool it_ - after a congressperson was shot, and nasty rhetoric had been ramped up to 11. 

He should come out and say - nope, not gonna do it anymore  - and come out guns blazing (rhetorically, of course.)


----------



## uscitizen

whitehall said:


> In Hoffa's defense democrats claim that Hoffa "only" wants to organize an army to "take out" the Tea Party members and that's OK. The truth is that Hoffa declared war against US citizens. He should be in jail but Obama and his crooked A.G. Holder run the "justice" dept.


 And how many of them showed us an origional birth certificate proving they are citizens?


----------



## MikeFrank

Full-Auto said:


> MikeFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBMITTED TO FBI, 4:00 AM, PDT ON 9/6/02011CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT, SECTION 802, NAMING JIMMY HOFFA, JOE BIDEN, AND BARAK OBAMA
> 
> CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT, SECTION 802, NAMING JIMMY HOFFA, JOE BIDEN, AND BARAK OBAMA
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa, in his address on September 4, 2011, Jimmy Hoffa instructed his union members to"take these son-of-a-(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)es out" and declared war on the TEA Party.
> 
> Refer to his statements as said in this video:
> 
> http://nation.foxnews.com/teamsters/...*)(*)(*)es-out ( in Mr. Hoffa's own words), which I therefore submit as evidence to this complaint.
> 
> 
> More :  CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT naming James Hoffa - Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. Accessory to murder and gun running gets you promoted in this admin.
Click to expand...


I didn't file the complaint a friend of mine did, the complaint has merit.


----------



## Conservative

rightwinger said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the fuss...
> 
> Hoffa is obviously encouraging teamsters to date Tea Baggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking, you don't see the point.  Is it really that difficult?
> 
> To you Palin putting up cross hairs on a map of contested congressional races was responsible for attempted assassination of a US congresswoman, but this is fine.  This is something that the president of the United States should endorse and take the stage minutes after being said.
> 
> You don't understand and that is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoffa spoke directly about VOTING
> 
> Where on Palins assassination list did she reference voting?
Click to expand...


please link to the assassination list. The one that says 'let's assassinate the following people'.

I'll wait.


----------



## AmericanFirst

MikeFrank said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBMITTED TO FBI, 4:00 AM, PDT ON 9/6/02011CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT, SECTION 802, NAMING JIMMY HOFFA, JOE BIDEN, AND BARAK OBAMA
> 
> CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT, SECTION 802, NAMING JIMMY HOFFA, JOE BIDEN, AND BARAK OBAMA
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa, in his address on September 4, 2011, Jimmy Hoffa instructed his union members to"take these son-of-a-(*)(*)(*)(*)(*)es out" and declared war on the TEA Party.
> 
> Refer to his statements as said in this video:
> 
> http://nation.foxnews.com/teamsters/...*)(*)(*)es-out ( in Mr. Hoffa's own words), which I therefore submit as evidence to this complaint.
> 
> 
> More :  CRIMINAL COMPLAINT, VIOLATION OF THE PATRIOT ACT naming James Hoffa - Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. Accessory to murder and gun running gets you promoted in this admin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't file the complaint a friend of mine did, the complaint has merit.
Click to expand...

Won't go anywhere because of one name, holder, much like reno was nominated for no other purpose than to protect the liar clinton.


----------



## mudwhistle

paperview said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might add, that was Tea Partier Rep Alan King talking to his ratched up Tee party crowd _just before_ he added how *BEATING THEM TO A PULP AND TAKING THEM OUT* was somewhat of a better alternative to taking his big ole balls of marbles and and stomping off - by suggesting Secession.
> 
> Really.  And for true.  He said that.
> 
> *"If I could start a country with a bunch of people, theyd be the  folks who were standing with us the last few days. Lets hope we dont  have to do that!* Lets beat that other side to a pulp! Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!" -Alan King (Idiot-IA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really?
> 
> Was Obama there too?
> 
> Was any GOP candidate there??
> 
> Who said we have to avoid the angry rhetoric?
> 
> Wasn't it Obama?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the right isn't the ones that brought it up after Gabby Gifford got shot in the first place. Shouldn't the people that set the rules in place follow their own rules????
> 
> I'm just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moving goal posts noted.
> 
> As far as Obama suggesting a tone of civility, he fucked up there.  He was pretty stupid to think that would have changed anything.  Bad on him to even consider saying - _hey let's cool it_ - after a congressperson was shot, and nasty rhetoric had been ramped up to 11.
> 
> He should come out and say - nope, not gonna do it anymore  - and come out guns blazing (rhetorically, of course.)
Click to expand...


Seems Obama moved the goalposts. 

He condones violent rhetoric unless it's directed at him. 

Then he squeals like a stuck pig.


----------



## edthecynic

paperview said:


> Hoffa also said this * " Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!"
> 
> *What a bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait! That was :GOP Rep Alan King.


Actually that vile, hateful, violent language was from Teabagger and GOP Rep STEVEN "Steve" King, Iowa. Alan King is the comedian.


----------



## AmericanFirst

rightwinger said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the fuss...
> 
> Hoffa is obviously encouraging teamsters to date Tea Baggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be retired teamsters I expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I heard....Tea Baggers put out
Click to expand...

How can you hear anything with your mouth full of barney frank?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

paperview said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing those links, little one.   Talk is cheap.   Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.
> 
> 
> 
> All those left hate thread, most were combined into one here's one post from it.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3180649-post689.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that was one massive fail.
Click to expand...


only in your world of denial it is but here in the real world it was spot on.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those left hate thread, most were combined into one here's one post from it.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3180649-post689.html
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was one massive fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only in your world of denial it is but here in the real world it was spot on.
Click to expand...


your sig is oddly fitting in this thread IMO


"An armed man is a citizen. An unarmed man is a subject"
"When injustice becomes law, rebellion becomes duty"


----------



## paperview

edthecynic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa also said this * " Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!"
> 
> *What a bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait! That was :GOP Rep Alan King.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that vile, hateful, violent language was from Teabagger and GOP Rep STEVEN "Steve" King, Iowa. Alan King is the comedian.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the correction.  I must have been thinking how funny it was...


----------



## manikeny

Conservative said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




Hahaha lol...


----------



## mudwhistle

Wry Catcher said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, for a while I thought you might be one of the few reasonable conservatives.  I was wrong.
Click to expand...


The only con you'd call reasonable would have to be a deaf, dumb,and blind retard. 

But can't we just drop all of this angry talk and just focus on job creation??? Pretty please???


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who're you going to shoot?
> 
> Republicans, Democrats, Conservatives, Liberals and Socialists all wear the same uniform in this country... You can't even tell them apart by the color of their collar anymore - how are you going to determine who to shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you figure Obamabots will be wearing crisp, brown shirts with the "O" logo on the shoulder?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah...in order to get something like that,  you have to make an imaginary drawing.


----------



## editec

mudwhistle said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think unions did serve an important function at one time, but today they are like a rent controlled apartment. Great if you luck into one, but no great help to the rest of us who have to carry the redistributed load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truth to that, of course. When unions were in their hayday, unions and union members could be awfully arrogant and selfish, that IS true.
> 
> However as the average income of American workers goes down, which is, in some part, thanks to this nation's open war on unionism, this nation will go down with those declining incomes.
> 
> Unions can run amuck, just like capital can run amuck.
> 
> In both cases it is the people and nation which suffer.
> 
> When there's some balance in power, when unions and management understand that it is in both their best interests to find compromise and some balance in sharing the profits, this nation does best.
> 
> Sadly, thanks to FREE TRADE, that balance is now so out of Kilter, I seriously doubt this nation will every gain be wha it was during my childhood and early years.
> 
> Some other nation, China, p[erhaps, will become the dominant economic power.
> 
> And as it does, expect to see that nation share the wealth with its own people.
> 
> Because when that wealth is not shared in some reasonable way, that economy won't last long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason the average wage is going down is because fewer people have jobs and the reason China is becoming an economic power is because Democrats and unions are making sure it happens.
Click to expand...

 
True, and true again.

FREE TRADE, which is anything BUT free, has steadily been eroding the value of labor in this nation my entire adult lifetime.

And, after 40 years of making one bad TRADE AGREEMENT after the other (bad for industrial America, I mean, FREE TRADE serves some small number of Americans very handsomely) the net effect of that pernicious policy is causing this nation to go down the chute.

Capital will always be the winner in situations like this, and labor the loser.

That is what happened to the average Roman worker nearly 2000 years ago, and that is what is happening to the average American citizen, today.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those left hate thread, most were combined into one here's one post from it.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3180649-post689.html
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was one massive fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only in your world of denial it is but here in the real world it was spot on.
Click to expand...


Total and complete fail on your part.....but I've seen that from you.....a lot.  It seems to be your M.O.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was one massive fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world of denial it is but here in the real world it was spot on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total and complete fail on your part.....but I've seen that from you.....a lot.  It seems to be your M.O.
Click to expand...


Has your political koolaid blinded you? look through that thread.


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> When it changes the context, you betcher ass.  By snipping out the VOTE part - it changed the meaning entirely.



Utter bullshit.

A mobster gave a speech to the desperate backers of a failed president. "Let's take these sons of bitches out."

What is the context the mobster meant with;

We gotta keep an eye on the battle we face: the war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party. And you know, there is only one way to beat and win that war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you know what? They got a war, and they got a war with us. There is only going to be one winner and its going to be us.



> And you know it.



I know you're a partisan, but reality overrules you.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What do you guys think?  I have much to say but can't post it
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, for a while I thought you might be one of the few reasonable conservatives.  I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only con you'd call reasonable would have to be a deaf, dumb,and blind retard.
> 
> But can't we just drop all of this angry talk and just focus on job creation??? Pretty please???
Click to expand...


  Talk about being silly.  Did you see the post of mine he quoted?  It was the video and me asking what everyone thinks about it without me posting an opinion and that was his response?   I was running out of the office and didn't have time to type up what I though so I figured I could come back to some feedback....what a hack.  

Wry did that neg rep for your random pansy troll of me really make you lose your logic skills this badly?   You know I did ask you to neg me back in the neg rep I gave you, what gives


----------



## Big Fitz

editec said:


> War by politics?
> 
> Sounds about normal to me.


"Politics is nothing more than war by other means"  unsure on the attribution.


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> Well, that was one massive fail.



I'm sure you'll keep trying, though.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in your world of denial it is but here in the real world it was spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total and complete fail on your part.....but I've seen that from you.....a lot.  It seems to be your M.O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has your political koolaid blinded you? look through that thread.
Click to expand...


The thread is NOT about Bachmann.   THere is your FIRST fail.


----------



## Big Fitz

edthecynic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you've brought up your MessiahRushie, let's see how he lied about the Hoffa dishonest editing.
> Having talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da he just continued to lie after he was called on his dishonest editing, which matched FOX's dishonest editing EXACTLY even though he claimed his editor edited it independently. Obviously both FOX and Stuttering LimpTard used the same GOP edited clip. But He went further with his lie, denying he had edited it to change the context, and then played what he said was the full UNEDITED quote, which actually was also edited but this time by his editor.
> 
> Below is the full quote with the GOP/FOX/first LimpTard editing in red followed by the re-edeited "unedited" LimpTard version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> 
> 
> Now the LimpTard unedited "whole thing" with the part he used in red and the part he edited out in black, followed by the transcript of his show with his rationalization for his dishonest editing that removes the actual context of an army of voters who will vote out the Teabag SOBs in November.
> 
> The Hoffa Comment in Full Context
> September 6, 2011
> 
> RUSH:   What's the point, if it's still the same?  We have a time frame element  here.  I've given Cookie a time element of 60 seconds on sound bites so  as to not lose the audience's attention.  People are not tuning into  this show to listen to Jimmy Hoffa.  So *we cut this thing* down to 33  seconds, *she cuts it down*.  She takes *nothing out of context. She leaves  it in context on purpose.*  All that was edited out was "everybody  here's gotta vote," and "jobs, jobs, jobs."  But the fact is that Jimmy  Hoffa said that we have got to take the SOBs out.  Now, he's not talking  about jobs, *he's talking about Republicans, he's talking about the Tea  Party.  There's nothing out of context here.  We don't have to take  these people out of context anyway.  It's not our intention.
> 
> 
> *RUSH:All  right, some of the typical shameless, dishonest, left-wing blogs are  accusing people of taking the James Hoffa SOB sound bite off context. *  So here's the whole thing.*  In fact, let's play sound bite one first.   Let's play our edited version, that would be sound bite number one that  runs 35 seconds.
> 
> HOFFA:  We got to keep an eye on the battle  that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the  Tea Party. And, you know, there is only one way to beat and win that  war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you  know what? They've got a war.  They got a war with us and there's only  going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan and  America. We're going to win that war. President Obama, this is your  army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son-of-a-bitches out  (cheers) and give America back to America where we belong.
> 
> RUSH:   Okay.  Now, that's our edited version for time.  And you must  understand that Cookie, who does the audio sound bites here, lives in  daily fear of me 'cause I have put upon her a 60-second limit for all of  these sound bites.  And that's simply a professional judgment made by  me.  So she tries to edit this stuff down to the essence, you know,  brevity being the soul of wit and everything. * Here's the whole bite*  which takes 58 seconds, and you see if there's any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOFFA:   We gotta keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers.  And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party.  And, you know, there's  only one way to beat and win that war.  The one thing about working  people is we like a good fight. And you know what?  They got a war. They  got a war with us, and there's only gonna be one winner. It's gonna be  the workers of Michigan and America. We're gonna win that war.   President Obama, this is your army.  We are ready to march.  And,  President Obama, we want one thing:  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs,  jobs.  That's what we're going to tell him.  He gonna be -- and when he  sees what we're doing here, he will be inspired.  But he needs help,  and, you know what?  Everybody here's gotta vote.  If we go back and we  keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out.
> 
> RUSH:  Okay, so what's different?  What's different?  I submit there's nothing different at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dishonest editing is obvious, AND NECESSARY to change a call to raise an army of voters to a call for violence as evidenced by the fact that your MessiahRushie felt obligated to edit his "unedited" whole version in order to change the context of voting the Tea Bag SOBs out of office. LimpTard's actions speak louder than words.
> 
> No matter how much you crybabies whine, voting is not hate!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........I DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT RUSH SAYS. I don't listen to Rush as you seem to do all the time. or did you *get this off mediamatters*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........YOU ONLY PARROT WHAT YOUR MESSIAHRUSHIE SAYS.
> 
> I gave the link to YOUR MessiahRushie's own transcript, but somehow you were too blinded by hate to see it, so I made it a tiny bit bigger for you.
> 
> And even though YOUR MessiahRushie has programmed you to accuse anyone who exposes him as the worthless lying scum he is of getting their info from MediaMatters, if you actually went to MediaMatters you would see they never mentioned that his "unedited full quote" is edited. Anyone on this board long enough knows MediaMatters is nowhere my level when it comes to exposing the lies and hypocrisy of YOUR MessiahRushie!!!
Click to expand...




> YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........YOU ONLY PARROT WHAT YOUR  MESSIAHRUSHIE SAYS.



Wow... could everyone else hear that audible snap from EdtheCretin when he shot his bolt?

Fuckin looooooonieeeeee tooooooooon!


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> Thanks for the correction.  I must have been thinking how funny it was...



And when KOS is just making shit up, it's easy to confuse a name here and there.

You're a good drone, you repeated what the hate site said, nothing more is expected from you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you figure Obamabots will be wearing crisp, brown shirts with the "O" logo on the shoulder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...in order to get something like that,  you have to make an imaginary drawing.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EglMVfUB74&feature=player_embedded]Obama wants you to pledge loyalty to him and he is sending his Zombies to your front door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Big Fitz said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you've brought up your MessiahRushie, let's see how he lied about the Hoffa dishonest editing.
> Having talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da he just continued to lie after he was called on his dishonest editing, which matched FOX's dishonest editing EXACTLY even though he claimed his editor edited it independently. Obviously both FOX and Stuttering LimpTard used the same GOP edited clip. But He went further with his lie, denying he had edited it to change the context, and then played what he said was the full UNEDITED quote, which actually was also edited but this time by his editor.
> 
> Below is the full quote with the GOP/FOX/first LimpTard editing in red followed by the re-edeited "unedited" LimpTard version.
> 
> Now the LimpTard unedited "whole thing" with the part he used in red and the part he edited out in black, followed by the transcript of his show with his rationalization for his dishonest editing that removes the actual context of an army of voters who will vote out the Teabag SOBs in November.
> 
> The Hoffa Comment in Full Context
> September 6, 2011
> 
> RUSH:   What's the point, if it's still the same?  We have a time frame element  here.  I've given Cookie a time element of 60 seconds on sound bites so  as to not lose the audience's attention.  People are not tuning into  this show to listen to Jimmy Hoffa.  So *we cut this thing* down to 33  seconds, *she cuts it down*.  She takes *nothing out of context. She leaves  it in context on purpose.*  All that was edited out was "everybody  here's gotta vote," and "jobs, jobs, jobs."  But the fact is that Jimmy  Hoffa said that we have got to take the SOBs out.  Now, he's not talking  about jobs, *he's talking about Republicans, he's talking about the Tea  Party.  There's nothing out of context here.  We don't have to take  these people out of context anyway.  It's not our intention.
> 
> 
> *RUSH:All  right, some of the typical shameless, dishonest, left-wing blogs are  accusing people of taking the James Hoffa SOB sound bite off context. *  So here's the whole thing.*  In fact, let's play sound bite one first.   Let's play our edited version, that would be sound bite number one that  runs 35 seconds.
> 
> HOFFA:  We got to keep an eye on the battle  that we face: The war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the  Tea Party. And, you know, there is only one way to beat and win that  war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you  know what? They've got a war.  They got a war with us and there's only  going to be one winner. It's going to be the workers of Michigan and  America. We're going to win that war. President Obama, this is your  army. We are ready to march. Let's take these son-of-a-bitches out  (cheers) and give America back to America where we belong.
> 
> RUSH:   Okay.  Now, that's our edited version for time.  And you must  understand that Cookie, who does the audio sound bites here, lives in  daily fear of me 'cause I have put upon her a 60-second limit for all of  these sound bites.  And that's simply a professional judgment made by  me.  So she tries to edit this stuff down to the essence, you know,  brevity being the soul of wit and everything. * Here's the whole bite*  which takes 58 seconds, and you see if there's any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOFFA:   We gotta keep an eye on the battle that we face: The war on workers.  And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party.  And, you know, there's  only one way to beat and win that war.  The one thing about working  people is we like a good fight. And you know what?  They got a war. They  got a war with us, and there's only gonna be one winner. It's gonna be  the workers of Michigan and America. We're gonna win that war.   President Obama, this is your army.  We are ready to march.  And,  President Obama, we want one thing:  jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs,  jobs.  That's what we're going to tell him.  He gonna be -- and when he  sees what we're doing here, he will be inspired.  But he needs help,  and, you know what?  Everybody here's gotta vote.  If we go back and we  keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son-of-a-bitches out.
> 
> RUSH:  Okay, so what's different?  What's different?  I submit there's nothing different at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........YOU ONLY PARROT WHAT YOUR MESSIAHRUSHIE SAYS.
> 
> I gave the link to YOUR MessiahRushie's own transcript, but somehow you were too blinded by hate to see it, so I made it a tiny bit bigger for you.
> 
> And even though YOUR MessiahRushie has programmed you to accuse anyone who exposes him as the worthless lying scum he is of getting their info from MediaMatters, if you actually went to MediaMatters you would see they never mentioned that his "unedited full quote" is edited. Anyone on this board long enough knows MediaMatters is nowhere my level when it comes to exposing the lies and hypocrisy of YOUR MessiahRushie!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHAT HOFFA SAID..........YOU ONLY PARROT WHAT YOUR  MESSIAHRUSHIE SAYS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow... could everyone else hear that audible snap from EdtheCretin when he shot his bolt?
> 
> Fuckin looooooonieeeeee tooooooooon!
Click to expand...


He is another one who needs to watch the video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso]James Hoffa &#39;Let&#39;s Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video&#39; RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I guess all this he said she said started with obama.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCMDur9CDZ4]Obama Says "Argue With Neighbors, Get In Their Face" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I guess all this he said she said started with obama.
> 
> Obama Says "Argue With Neighbors, Get In Their Face" - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso]James Hoffa &#39;Let&#39;s Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video&#39; RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]


the pattern is disturbing, and liberals wonder why some americans are stocking up on self-protection gear.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it changes the context, you betcher ass.  By snipping out the VOTE part - it changed the meaning entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit.
> 
> A mobster gave a speech to the desperate backers of a failed president. "Let's take these sons of bitches out."
> 
> What is the context the mobster meant with;
> 
> We gotta keep an eye on the battle we face: the war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party. And you know, there is only one way to beat and win that war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you know what? They got a war, and they got a war with us. There is only going to be one winner and its going to be us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're a partisan, but reality overrules you.
Click to expand...


We understand how you are TOTALLY afraid of Union members having the right to vote.


----------



## mudwhistle

Big Fitz said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> War by politics?
> 
> Sounds about normal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> "Politics is nothing more than war by other means"  unsure on the attribution.
Click to expand...


Funny thing is the left's biggest complaint is that Obama hasn't been angry enough or destructive enough.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...in order to get something like that,  you have to make an imaginary drawing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EglMVfUB74&feature=player_embedded]Obama wants you to pledge loyalty to him and he is sending his Zombies to your front door - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You post a video about ZOMBIES!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> The thread is NOT about Bachmann.   THere is your FIRST fail.



It's about hypocrisy, Doorknob.* Your shameful party has been attacking Bachmann, Palin and everyone else who failed to sign loyalty oaths to Dear Leader for "violent and incendiary language" for years. 

But here we have about the most openly violent language anyone has used, and what are all the fascists doing? Excusing it, of course. There are one set of standards for the party, and quite another for the opposition, right Doorknob?


* Since you are clearly as dumb as a doorknob, it seems a fitting nick for you.


----------



## bodecea

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> *Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting,* Chester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> 
> Well?   Step up.
Click to expand...



Bumping this to make sure it doesn't get "lost".


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it changes the context, you betcher ass.  By snipping out the VOTE part - it changed the meaning entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit.
> 
> A mobster gave a speech to the desperate backers of a failed president. "Let's take these sons of bitches out."
> 
> What is the context the mobster meant with;
> 
> &#8220;We gotta keep an eye on the battle we face: the war on workers. And you see it everywhere, it is the Tea Party. And you know, there is only one way to beat and win that war. The one thing about working people is we like a good fight. And you know what? They got a war, and they got a war with us. There is only going to be one winner and it&#8217;s going to be us.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're a partisan, but reality overrules you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We understand how you are TOTALLY afraid of Union members having the right to vote.
Click to expand...


You do understand the history of the Hoffa family and the teamsters union and their ties to organized crime and violence in the past correct?

You do understand that in light of that history the speech he gave was disturbing to many who remember the family and that specific union's history?


A refresher  Teamsters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is NOT about Bachmann.   THere is your FIRST fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about hypocrisy, Doorknob.* Your shameful party has been attacking Bachmann, Palin and everyone else who failed to sign loyalty oaths to Dear Leader for "violent and incendiary language" for years.
> 
> But here we have about the most openly violent language anyone has used, and what are all the fascists doing? Excusing it, of course. There are one set of standards for the party, and quite another for the opposition, right Doorknob?
> 
> 
> * Since you are clearly as dumb as a doorknob, it seems a fitting nick for you.
Click to expand...


No...it was about Bachmann....here is the original post by LittleTraitor:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html



> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.



When asked to put up evidence of us being "so upset" about Bachmann....he links a thread about the shooting in AZ.


----------



## mudwhistle

Big Fitz said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> War by politics?
> 
> Sounds about normal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> "Politics is nothing more than war by other means"  unsure on the attribution.
Click to expand...


Funny thing is the left's biggest complaint is that Obama hasn't been angry enough or destructive enough.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Big Fitz said:


> Wow... could everyone else hear that audible snap from EdtheCretin when he shot his bolt?
> 
> Fuckin looooooonieeeeee tooooooooon!



Edtheliar is losing his grip, all the Obamabots are. They see certain defeat and are coming unglued. This violent speech by mob boss Hoffa was virtually the same thing we see from Edtheliar, Del, Jillian, Rightwinger and the other nutjobs of the left. The reality that their dream of a leftist nation is falling to pieces is irrefutable, they are both in a panic and a fury over it.

Like a two year old having a tantrum, they can be funny. But Jimmy Hoffa Jr. is a mob boss, not a two year old.  As these morons lose their grip, they are potentially very dangerous.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> War by politics?
> 
> Sounds about normal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> "Politics is nothing more than war by other means"  unsure on the attribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the left's biggest complaint is that Obama hasn't been angry enough or destructive enough.
Click to expand...


And....where has that "biggest complaint" manifested itself?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is NOT about Bachmann.   THere is your FIRST fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about hypocrisy, Doorknob.* Your shameful party has been attacking Bachmann, Palin and everyone else who failed to sign loyalty oaths to Dear Leader for "violent and incendiary language" for years.
> 
> But here we have about the most openly violent language anyone has used, and what are all the fascists doing? Excusing it, of course. There are one set of standards for the party, and quite another for the opposition, right Doorknob?
> 
> 
> * Since you are clearly as dumb as a doorknob, it seems a fitting nick for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...it was about Bachmann....here is the original post by LittleTraitor:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When asked to put up evidence of us being "so upset" about Bachmann....he links a thread about the shooting in AZ.
Click to expand...


I guess it depends how you define upset. Or are yoiu saying all the talk was just political horseshit from the left all bullshit all the time? Is that what you're sayiing?


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... could everyone else hear that audible snap from EdtheCretin when he shot his bolt?
> 
> Fuckin looooooonieeeeee tooooooooon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edtheliar is losing his grip, all the Obamabots are. They see certain defeat and are coming unglued. *This violent speech* by mob boss Hoffa was virtually the same thing we see from Edtheliar, Del, Jillian, Rightwinger and the other nutjobs of the left. The reality that their dream of a leftist nation is falling to pieces is irrefutable, they are both in a panic and a fury over it.
> 
> Like a two year old having a tantrum, they can be funny. But Jimmy Hoffa Jr. is a mob boss, not a two year old.  As these morons lose their grip, they are potentially very dangerous.
Click to expand...



Voting as violence.    Gotcha.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about hypocrisy, Doorknob.* Your shameful party has been attacking Bachmann, Palin and everyone else who failed to sign loyalty oaths to Dear Leader for "violent and incendiary language" for years.
> 
> But here we have about the most openly violent language anyone has used, and what are all the fascists doing? Excusing it, of course. There are one set of standards for the party, and quite another for the opposition, right Doorknob?
> 
> 
> * Since you are clearly as dumb as a doorknob, it seems a fitting nick for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...it was about Bachmann....here is the original post by LittleTraitor:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When asked to put up evidence of us being "so upset" about Bachmann....he links a thread about the shooting in AZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it depends how you define upset.
Click to expand...




Aaaaaaand there goes those goalposts.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> We understand how you are TOTALLY afraid of Union members having the right to vote.



Of course Doorknob, thanks again for your valuable contribution.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> We understand how you are TOTALLY afraid of Union members having the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course* Doorknob, thanks again for your valuable contribution.
Click to expand...



Thank you for the honest acknowledgement.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> You post a video about ZOMBIES!!!!



Goddamn but you're stupid..


----------



## bigrebnc1775

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess all this he said she said started with obama.
> 
> Obama Says "Argue With Neighbors, Get In Their Face" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> the pattern is disturbing, and liberals wonder why some americans are stocking up on self-protection gear.
Click to expand...


obama is a failure as a leader because he has made no attempt to unify the people of this country. He is a failure because he has not condenmed this kind of talk, since this took place at one of his rallies and he was there why didn't he speak out agaunst hoofnuts


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> No...it was about Bachmann....here is the original post by LittleTraitor:



No Doorknob, it's about hypocrisy. You're just too stupid to grasp it.



> When asked to put up evidence of us being "so upset" about Bachmann....he links a thread about the shooting in AZ.



Who cares?

The reeking hypocrisy of your shameful party can't be dispelled by blowing smoke, Doorknob.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post a video about ZOMBIES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn but you're stupid..
Click to expand...


You deny the title of the vid?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...it was about Bachmann....here is the original post by LittleTraitor:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> When asked to put up evidence of us being "so upset" about Bachmann....he links a thread about the shooting in AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends how you define upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand there goes those goalposts.
Click to expand...


Who's moved the goal post? I said just depends on how you define upset.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post a video about ZOMBIES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn but you're stupid..
Click to expand...


is that about the new "Tea party zombies must die" game thing?  you know the thing where the put the faces of TEA PARTIERS and prominent conservatives in the game and the object is to kill them all?

nah not violent at all, lol.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Voting as violence.    Gotcha.



You're a good drone Doorknob - a blank slate without the ability to form even rudimentary thought.


Lets take these sons of bitches out and give America back!

Try again Doorknob, maybe if you recite enough talking points from DailyKOS or Media Matters, it will all go away...


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> You deny the title of the vid?



Doorknob, I view you as one of the least intelligent people on the forum, but this level of stupidity is an accomplishment for even you.

You truly are unbelievably fucking stupid.

Don't ever change.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deny the title of the vid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob, I view you as one of the least intelligent people on the forum, but this level of stupidity is an accomplishment for even you.
> 
> You truly are unbelievably fucking stupid.
> 
> Don't ever change.
Click to expand...


You deny the title of the vid?   Yes or no?

Name of video:   "Obama wants you to pledge loyalty to him and he is sending his Zombies to your front door - YouTube"


----------



## NGSamson

All this, about rhetoric is silly, and shouldn't be cause for all the arguing. If you went back and read every speech ever made by a candidate for political office I bet you would find a shit load of speeches of this type over and over from both sides. Sure the politicians in cross hairs is disgusting, but the maps and speech thing is not worth getting pissed over. Both sides should be bale to say what they want. Aside all that, look at the guy who gave it. Does this corporate fat cat deserve all this attention ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> is that about the new "Tea party zombies must die" game thing?  you know the thing where the put the faces of TEA PARTIERS and prominent conservatives in the game and the object is to kill them all?
> 
> nah not violent at all, lol.....



The video is of Obama's "Organizing for America" troops asking people to sign loyalty oaths to Obama.

It was in response to Doorknob claiming that we had to fabricate pictures of Dear Leader. That is real footage.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> You deny the title of the vid?   Yes or no?



Didn't watch it, huh?

Of course not.



> Name of video:   "Obama wants you to pledge loyalty to him and he is sending his Zombies to your front door - YouTube"



You truly are unbelievably fucking stupid.

Don't ever change.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> He is another one who needs to watch the video
> 
> James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube


Hoffa repeatedly calls on his "army" of VOTERS to take the America hating Tea Bag SOBs in the November election. You obviously never even listened to your own video, but are parroting what you heard from the dishonestly edited FOX video which you have defended.

Below is the transcript of the video you posted and never listened to with the parts FOX cobbled together and passed off as the whole quote in red. Notice how every reference to voting was edited out by the lying scum at FOX. The edited FOX video follows.



> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0"]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess all this he said she said started with obama.
> 
> Obama Says "Argue With Neighbors, Get In Their Face" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso]James Hoffa &#39;Let&#39;s Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video&#39; RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> the pattern is disturbing, and liberals wonder why some americans are stocking up on self-protection gear.
Click to expand...

Because they're all racist bigot homophobes who are afraid in a more nuanced and tolerant society acting and thereby burning them at the stake for disagreeing with them?

Trick question... right?


----------



## Big Fitz

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is another one who needs to watch the video
> 
> James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa repeatedly calls on his "army" of VOTERS to take the America hating Tea Bag SOBs in the November election. You obviously never even listened to your own video, but are parroting what you heard from the dishonestly edited FOX video which you have defended.
> 
> Below is the transcript of the video you posted and never listened to with the parts FOX cobbled together and passed off as the whole quote in red. Notice how every reference to voting was edited out by the lying scum at FOX. The edited FOX video follows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0"]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

If you could go back in time and kill Rush Limbaugh as a child, you'd do it, wouldn't you?


----------



## paperview

The GOP knows a thing or two about 'get in their faces.'






Brooks Brothers riot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> The GOP knows a thing or two about 'get in their faces.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers riot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bummer, you couldn't defraud the election....


----------



## paperview

There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.


----------



## mudwhistle

The goal here is to cause a negative reaction from the right. 

Obama doesn't have a jobs plan so he's intentionally antagonizing the GOP. 

Personally I think they shouldn't even bother showing up. The Secret Service isn't gonna let a bunch of terrorists, hostage-takers, Barbarians, racists, and Sons Of Bitches in the door. But if they do Obama will just vilify them to their faces anyway.


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.



That is exactly what you  fascists have been saying.

Incendiary rhetoric by Palin - BAD, maybe criminal.

Incendiary rhetoric by mob boss Hoffa - GOOD, couldn't be better - Obama Akbar.


----------



## BoycottTheday

paperview said:


> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.



Pissing off the Cubans in florida cost you that election.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what you  fascists have been saying.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by Palin - BAD, maybe criminal.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by mob boss Hoffa - GOOD, couldn't be better - Obama Akbar.
Click to expand...

Calling on people to VOTE is "incendiary rhetoric" to CON$ervoFascists.

To the wicked, everything serves as pretext.
Voltaire


----------



## Big Fitz

paperview said:


> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.


Ever seen a city where the WTO comes to have a meeting?  Not very right wing and I don't see anyone but the lefties agreeing with that violence.  Or at least, we sure as shit don't hear you condemning it.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what you  fascists have been saying.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by Palin - BAD, maybe criminal.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by mob boss Hoffa - GOOD, couldn't be better - Obama Akbar.
Click to expand...


Incendiary rhetoric.....firing people up to vote.    Yep.


----------



## Big Fitz

edthecynic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what you  fascists have been saying.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by Palin - BAD, maybe criminal.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by mob boss Hoffa - GOOD, couldn't be better - Obama Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling on people to VOTE is "incendiary rhetoric" to CON$ervoFascists.
> 
> To the wicked, everything serves as pretext.
> Voltaire
Click to expand...

Ah the Soviet voting program.  People may vote... as long as they vote for OUR candidate... or else!


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a city where the WTO comes to have a meeting?  Not very right wing and I don't see anyone but the lefties agreeing with that violence.  Or at least, we sure as shit don't hear you condemning it.
Click to expand...


The Anarchists are idiots.   But that's what they are....ANARCHISTS.   Do you know what that word means?    Hint:   they don't like righties OR lefties.


----------



## bodecea

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> *Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting,* Chester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> 
> Well?   Step up.
Click to expand...


Take your time, Lester.    I'm happy to keep bumping this challenge.   Others are interested to see if you step up or not.


----------



## LAfrique

francoHFW said:


> *Threads Merged Hoffa:*
> 
> Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...



I listen to radio a lot and like talk shows, though almost the entire AM air wave in Bayou City has been hijacked by republicans. Yesterday, the edited clip was almost all you heard on the air. Anyway, I also heard the unedited version and of the opinion Hoffa sounded more like a college brat bully. 

On the other hand however, I told republicans and stated on conservative sites that their whining was more like the pot calling the kettle black. Because I hear conservative talk hosts a lot, these so-called conservatives have several times caused me to send alarms online about the lies and half-truths they often feed their mindless audiences (most of whom they very well know are incapable of reason), thus instigating violent acts such as that of Arizona involving congresswoman Giffords.


----------



## paperview

Big Fitz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a city where the WTO comes to have a meeting?  Not very right wing and I don't see anyone but the lefties agreeing with that violence.  Or at least, we sure as shit don't hear you condemning it.
Click to expand...

You sure as shit don't know your arse from your elbow.

You don't even know me enough to know my views on that. I fucking despise anarchists - and they despise me...and I did condemn them, so sure as shit shut your mouth about crap you don't know anything about.


----------



## whitehall

Didn't you hear him frenchie? You quiche eaters should know of all people what it means when a union leader says "mein fueher we are your army and we will march to take out the sons of bitches".


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Calling on people to VOTE is "incendiary rhetoric" to CON$ervoFascists.



Yeah Edtheliar, Lets take these sons of bitches out and give America back!  is voting...





> To the wicked, everything serves as pretext.
> Voltaire



To the partisan, lying for party is second nature.


----------



## paperview

Big Fitz said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what you  fascists have been saying.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by Palin - BAD, maybe criminal.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by mob boss Hoffa - GOOD, couldn't be better - Obama Akbar.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling on people to VOTE is "incendiary rhetoric" to CON$ervoFascists.
> 
> To the wicked, everything serves as pretext.
> Voltaire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah the Soviet voting program.  People may vote... as long as they vote for OUR candidate... or else!
Click to expand...

^ Random stupid thoughts by an idiot.


----------



## bodecea

whitehall said:


> Didn't you hear him frenchie? You quiche eaters should know of all people what it means when a union leader says "mein fueher we are your army and we will march to take out the sons of bitches".



No one explained quotation marks to you in Elementary School, did they?


----------



## Big Fitz

paperview said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a city where the WTO comes to have a meeting?  Not very right wing and I don't see anyone but the lefties agreeing with that violence.  Or at least, we sure as shit don't hear you condemning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure as shit don't know your arse from your elbow.
> 
> You don't even know me enough to know my views on that. I fucking despise anarchists - and they despise me...and I did condemn them, so sure as shit shut your mouth about crap you don't know anything about.
Click to expand...

Then quit defending them and you won't be tarred and feathered WITH them, fucknut.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Incendiary rhetoric.....firing people up to vote.    Yep.



Right, Doorknob....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_Cj50ezARE]Take Them Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paperview

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling on people to VOTE is "incendiary rhetoric" to CON$ervoFascists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Edtheliar, Lets take these sons of bitches out and give America back!  is voting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the wicked, everything serves as pretext.
> Voltaire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the partisan, lying for party is second nature.
Click to expand...

When you lie like that by excising the previous sentence, sure it doesn't sound like that does it?

That's why FOX and YOU wingnuts have to lie to try and make a deceitful point.


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a city where the WTO comes to have a meeting?  Not very right wing and I don't see anyone but the lefties agreeing with that violence.  Or at least, we sure as shit don't hear you condemning it.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as shit don't know your arse from your elbow.
> 
> You don't even know me enough to know my views on that. I fucking despise anarchists - and they despise me...and I did condemn them, so sure as shit shut your mouth about crap you don't know anything about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quit defending them and you won't be tarred and feathered WITH them, fucknut.
Click to expand...


Who here defends Anarchists!   I want their names.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a city where the WTO comes to have a meeting?  Not very right wing and I don't see anyone but the lefties agreeing with that violence.  Or at least, we sure as shit don't hear you condemning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Anarchists are idiots.   But that's what they are....ANARCHISTS.   Do you know what that word means?    Hint:   they don't like righties OR lefties.
Click to expand...

So when you have groups of "Anarchists" like:
International ANSWER
Code Pink
The RNC Welcoming Committee
The Weather Underground
The New Black Panthers
Ruckus Society
and the SEIU

all with known ties to causing violence at rallies for opposing points of view, spouting the same views you proclaim... they're disavowed as anarchists?

I see.  Damn that's an ugly chicken you had come home to roost.


----------



## paperview

Big Fitz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a city where the WTO comes to have a meeting?  Not very right wing and I don't see anyone but the lefties agreeing with that violence.  Or at least, we sure as shit don't hear you condemning it.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as shit don't know your arse from your elbow.
> 
> You don't even know me enough to know my views on that. I fucking despise anarchists - and they despise me...and I did condemn them, so sure as shit shut your mouth about crap you don't know anything about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quit defending them and you won't be tarred and feathered WITH them, fucknut.
Click to expand...

I've never defended them.  When you have to lie to make your point, you only make yourself look stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> You sure as shit don't know your arse from your elbow.
> 
> You don't even know me enough to know my views on that. I fucking despise anarchists - and they despise me...and I did condemn them, so sure as shit shut your mouth about crap you don't know anything about.



You are a mindless partisan.

You hate everything that KOS tells you to hate. You serve the party and think only thoughts the party tells you to think.

You're a drone.


----------



## Big Fitz

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a city where the WTO comes to have a meeting?  Not very right wing and I don't see anyone but the lefties agreeing with that violence.  Or at least, we sure as shit don't hear you condemning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Anarchists are idiots.   But that's what they are....ANARCHISTS.   Do you know what that word means?    Hint:   they don't like righties OR lefties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when you have groups of "Anarchists" like:
> International ANSWER
> Code Pink
> The RNC Welcoming Committee
> The Weather Underground
> The New Black Panthers
> Ruckus Society
> and the SEIU
> 
> all with known ties to causing violence at rallies for opposing points of view, spouting the same views you proclaim... they're disavowed as anarchists?
> 
> I see.  Damn that's an ugly chicken you had come home to roost.
Click to expand...

You for one.  

Unless you'd like to start condemning the actions and statements of SEIU members attacking Tea Party ralliers.  Or how about the union thugs that tried to cause riots in Madison over a LEGAL change in state law to break a corrupt union's back?

Your mewling little attempts at obfuscation are not enough to hide the fact that you agree with many of their goals.  Only their methods make you publicly queasy but privately, I would not be surprised if they made you giddy with schadenfreude.

But that's only a suspicion with no hard evidence to back it up.


----------



## paperview

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as shit don't know your arse from your elbow.
> 
> You don't even know me enough to know my views on that. I fucking despise anarchists - and they despise me...and I did condemn them, so sure as shit shut your mouth about crap you don't know anything about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mindless partisan.
> 
> You hate everything that KOS tells you to hate. You serve the party and think only thoughts the party tells you to think.
> 
> You're a drone.
Click to expand...

You don't even know me.  

But one thing I can say about you:  Your projection mechanism is working at top capacity.

Congratulations on the fine tuning.


----------



## Big Fitz

paperview said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as shit don't know your arse from your elbow.
> 
> You don't even know me enough to know my views on that. I fucking despise anarchists - and they despise me...and I did condemn them, so sure as shit shut your mouth about crap you don't know anything about.
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit defending them and you won't be tarred and feathered WITH them, fucknut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never defended them.  When you have to lie to make your point, you only make yourself look stupid.
Click to expand...

You're defending Hoffa right here.  Union thug threatening violence.

It's like watching a 4 year old say his little sister broke the cookie jar when mom watched them climb up and get the cookies.


----------



## Big Fitz

paperview said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as shit don't know your arse from your elbow.
> 
> You don't even know me enough to know my views on that. I fucking despise anarchists - and they despise me...and I did condemn them, so sure as shit shut your mouth about crap you don't know anything about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mindless partisan.
> 
> You hate everything that KOS tells you to hate. You serve the party and think only thoughts the party tells you to think.
> 
> You're a drone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know me.
> 
> But one thing I can say about you:  Your projection mechanism is working at top capacity.
> 
> Congratulations on the fine tuning.
Click to expand...

So we're going to try and pull a Rule for Radicals and accuse your accusor of the same crime?  Gotcha.  Fail, but gotcha.


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit defending them and you won't be tarred and feathered WITH them, fucknut.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never defended them.  When you have to lie to make your point, you only make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're defending Hoffa right here.  Union thug threatening violence.
> 
> It's like watching a 4 year old say his little sister broke the cookie jar when mom watched them climb up and get the cookies.
Click to expand...


Hoffa is an anarchist?    Has Hoffa broken any laws?   What are his crime?   List them please.


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> When you lie like that by excising the previous sentence, sure it doesn't sound like that does it?
> 
> That's why FOX and YOU wingnuts have to lie to try and make a deceitful point.



I understand that you are but a drone.

Despite what Media Matters programmed you to bleat, the video supports what Fox aired.

The one lying is you, though you cannot be held responsible since you have no awareness of your actions.


----------



## paperview

Big Fitz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit defending them and you won't be tarred and feathered WITH them, fucknut.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never defended them.  When you have to lie to make your point, you only make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're defending Hoffa right here.  Union thug threatening violence.
> 
> It's like watching a 4 year old say his little sister broke the cookie jar when mom watched them climb up and get the cookies.
Click to expand...

See, you lie again.  Is that all you do?

1. No threats of violence.  You made that up.

2.  SEIU are not anarchists, you fuckwit.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you lie like that by excising the previous sentence, sure it doesn't sound like that does it?
> 
> That's why FOX and YOU wingnuts have to lie to try and make a deceitful point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you are but a drone.
> 
> Despite what Media Matters programmed you to bleat, the video supports what Fox aired.
> 
> The one lying is you, though you cannot be held responsible since you have no awareness of your actions.
Click to expand...


Speaking of drones....you ARE a one trick pony with your "you're only a pawn of  your masters" schtick.


----------



## paperview

Children.  All a bunch of fucking children.

Is it any wonder I don't come here very much anymore?

I get more logic from my dog.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never defended them.  When you have to lie to make your point, you only make yourself look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You're defending Hoffa right here.  Union thug threatening violence.
> 
> It's like watching a 4 year old say his little sister broke the cookie jar when mom watched them climb up and get the cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoffa is an anarchist?    Has Hoffa broken any laws?   What are his crime?   List them please.
Click to expand...

Sorry, the only game of yours I'm playing is "make the allegation, and do not prove it.  Leave it to your opponant to disprove it."

thanks Saul.  

Oh, BTW, leftists love violence to push through their goals.  Worked so well in Germany, and Stalin... STALIN!  Wow... Uncle Joe... talk about perfection.  What are the lists of their crimes for all their purges and violence?  Huh... you mean it was legal and permitted for them to do it? 

my my my...


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> I've never defended them.



How do you know?

You don't have that level of self-awareness. You do as the party tells you, I find it difficult to believe that you grasp what it is you post.



> When you have to lie to make your point, you only make yourself look stupid.



Indeed.


----------



## Big Fitz

paperview said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never defended them.  When you have to lie to make your point, you only make yourself look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You're defending Hoffa right here.  Union thug threatening violence.
> 
> It's like watching a 4 year old say his little sister broke the cookie jar when mom watched them climb up and get the cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you lie again.  Is that all you do?
> 
> 1. No threats of violence.  You made that up.
> 
> 2.  SEIU are not anarchists, you fuckwit.
Click to expand...

Declaring "war" on the tea partiers is not an implied threat of violence now?

Good to know.  I'll have to try and remember that for when war is declared on your ilk.

Reminds me constantly of a line from Schindler's List now when the Final Solution came down the pike.  "Now that's not just 'good old-fashioned jew hating talk'.  Now, it's policy."

A distinction with no difference.  that's all you got.


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> You don't even know me.



There is nothing to know. You are merely a drone.



> But one thing I can say about you:  Your projection mechanism is working at top capacity.
> 
> Congratulations on the fine tuning.



If I want to know what you think, I need only browse to DailyKOS.

This is just a fact.


----------



## Big Fitz

paperview said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never defended them.  When you have to lie to make your point, you only make yourself look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You're defending Hoffa right here.  Union thug threatening violence.
> 
> It's like watching a 4 year old say his little sister broke the cookie jar when mom watched them climb up and get the cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you lie again.  Is that all you do?
> 
> 1. No threats of violence.  You made that up.
> 
> 2.  SEIU are not anarchists, you fuckwit.
Click to expand...

One bit the finger off a protester... not violent my ass.  It made the papers.


----------



## Big Fitz

paperview said:


> Children.  All a bunch of fucking children.
> 
> Is it any wonder I don't come here very much anymore?
> 
> I get more logic from my dog.


Don't let the door hitcha where the Lord splitcha.

::waves bye bye:::


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Hoffa is an anarchist?    Has Hoffa broken any laws?





He's a fucking mobster, Doorknob.



> What are his crime?   List them please.



People who list the crimes of mob bosses tend to get tours of the bay.... (With special overshoes!)


----------



## whitehall

Franco is out of the loop I guess. He is still trying to spin the story that it's Fox's fault and lefties aen't even trying that one anymore. The story now is that Hoffa said it but he was refering to the Flag waving Vets and little old ladies  of theTea Party which the left thinks it has isolated for destruction.


----------



## Big Fitz

whitehall said:


> Franco is out of the loop I guess. He is still trying to spin the story that it's Fox's fault and lefties aen't even trying that one anymore. The story now is that Hoffa said it but he was refering to the Flag waving Vets and little old ladies  of theTea Party which the left thinks it has isolated for destruction.


It's all the Je... errrrrrr the Tea Partier's fault!

Gotta love them scapegoats.


----------



## mudwhistle

Can I open a can of whoopass on every sorry Son of a Biatch sporting a Hope & Change bumpersnicker now???

Apparently the left feels the gloves have come off and it's open season on the Tea Party. 

I'm definently feeling oppressed.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is another one who needs to watch the video
> 
> James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa repeatedly calls on his "army" of VOTERS to take the America hating Tea Bag SOBs in the November election. You obviously never even listened to your own video, but are parroting what you heard from the dishonestly edited FOX video which you have defended.
> 
> Below is the transcript of the video you posted and never listened to with the parts FOX cobbled together and passed off as the whole quote in red. Notice how every reference to voting was edited out by the lying scum at FOX. The edited FOX video follows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0"]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yes my video had the entire context, it was the 2.5 min one not the 1.5 min one that leaves off the first minute that shows that.

Still the rhetoric was very very violent and reminded me of the Hoffa SR and teamsters language that was used in the past, the same language which led to violence against my anscestors.   

Teamsters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia   <----- try reading up on who the Hoffas and Teamsters are and maybe you will understand the issue with that group and family speaking with that language.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as shit don't know your arse from your elbow.
> 
> You don't even know me enough to know my views on that. I fucking despise anarchists - and they despise me...and I did condemn them, so sure as shit shut your mouth about crap you don't know anything about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mindless partisan.
> 
> You hate everything that KOS tells you to hate. *You serve the party and think only thoughts the party tells you to think.*
> 
> You're a drone.
Click to expand...

Said the mindless DittoTard Drone!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it. Violence is OK, as long as your side does it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what you  fascists have been saying.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by Palin - BAD, maybe criminal.
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric by mob boss Hoffa - GOOD, couldn't be better - Obama Akbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incendiary rhetoric.....firing people up to vote.    Yep.
Click to expand...


Again do you not know who the teamsters and hoffas are?

Maybe I have a sore spot since them and their mob friends tried to take out my grandfather and beat up two of his brothers......i guess I just remember their history and find this violent rhetoric too similar for comfort.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a city where the WTO comes to have a meeting?  Not very right wing and I don't see anyone but the lefties agreeing with that violence.  Or at least, we sure as shit don't hear you condemning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Anarchists are idiots.   But that's what they are....ANARCHISTS.   Do you know what that word means?    Hint:   they don't like righties OR lefties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when you have groups of "Anarchists" like:
> International ANSWER
> Code Pink
> The RNC Welcoming Committee
> The Weather Underground
> The New Black Panthers
> Ruckus Society
> and the SEIU
> 
> all with known ties to causing violence at rallies for opposing points of view, spouting the same views you proclaim... they're disavowed as anarchists?
> 
> I see.  Damn that's an ugly chicken you had come home to roost.
Click to expand...


Keep connecting the dots


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> Can I open a can of whoopass on every sorry Son of a Biatch sporting a Hope & Change bumpersnicker now???
> 
> Apparently the left feels the gloves have come off and it's open season on the Tea Party.
> 
> I'm definently feeling oppressed.



I'm feeling pumped up can't wait to see the blood shed.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> *Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting,* Chester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> 
> Well?   Step up.
Click to expand...

You keep infering that Palin's map had something to do with Giffords shooting. You know damn well what you are inferring, Chester.

And you also damn well know what you are trying to elude too.

Just admit it, Palin's map had absolutely nothing to do with her shooting, and also admit that the dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents LOOOOOOOOONG before Palin's map ever came out.

I'm not up here to play your snarky lil' games, Butch.....Just admit what you have been doing and move on.

Btw, care to explain how a 9 year old two years ago is now taking a drivers test?

LMAO!


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is another one who needs to watch the video
> 
> James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa repeatedly calls on his "army" of VOTERS to take the America hating Tea Bag SOBs in the November election. You obviously never even listened to your own video, but are parroting what you heard from the dishonestly edited FOX video which you have defended.
> 
> Below is the transcript of the video you posted and never listened to with the parts FOX cobbled together and passed off as the whole quote in red. Notice how every reference to voting was edited out by the lying scum at FOX. The edited FOX video follows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0"]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes my video had the entire context, it was the 2.5 min one not the 1.5 min one that leaves off the first minute that shows that.
> 
> *Still the rhetoric was very very violent *...
Click to expand...

Bullshit! Voting is not violence. 

The 1.5 minute one is the dishonestly edited FOX video YOU defended. It removes all references to voting in November to change the context from voting to violence. And YOU know it. It is no more violent then this quote from Moochele Bachmann, "We need to have your help for candidates like me. * We need you to take out some of these bad guys. *Both are imploring people to vote.

Now this IS violent rhetoric:
*Lets beat that other side to a pulp! Lets take them out.* Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!
Steve King, Republican US Rep., Iowa, March 21, 2010


----------



## Big Fitz

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Anarchists are idiots.   But that's what they are....ANARCHISTS.   Do you know what that word means?    Hint:   they don't like righties OR lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> So when you have groups of "Anarchists" like:
> International ANSWER
> Code Pink
> The RNC Welcoming Committee
> The Weather Underground
> The New Black Panthers
> Ruckus Society
> and the SEIU
> 
> all with known ties to causing violence at rallies for opposing points of view, spouting the same views you proclaim... they're disavowed as anarchists?
> 
> I see.  Damn that's an ugly chicken you had come home to roost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep connecting the dots
Click to expand...

Yeah, either she freaked and popped lavender smoke to run away from the awful truth, got bored with losing or is actually doing something with her life.  My money's on the first.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Bullshit! Voting is not violence.



*Taking people out sure is, Edtheliar.*



> The 1.5 minute one is the dishonestly edited FOX video YOU defended. It removes all references to voting in November to change the context from voting to violence. And YOU know it. It is no more violent then this quote from Moochele Bachmann, "We need to have your help for candidates like me. * We need you to take out some of these bad guys.&#8221; *Both are imploring people to vote.
> 
> Now this IS violent rhetoric:
> *Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out.* Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!
> Steve King, Republican US Rep., Iowa, March 21, 2010



No one here is defending that speech, Edtheliar.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa repeatedly calls on his "army" of VOTERS to take the America hating Tea Bag SOBs in the November election. You obviously never even listened to your own video, but are parroting what you heard from the dishonestly edited FOX video which you have defended.
> 
> Below is the transcript of the video you posted and never listened to with the parts FOX cobbled together and passed off as the whole quote in red. Notice how every reference to voting was edited out by the lying scum at FOX. The edited FOX video follows.
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my video had the entire context, it was the 2.5 min one not the 1.5 min one that leaves off the first minute that shows that.
> 
> *Still the rhetoric was very very violent *...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! Voting is not violence.
> 
> The 1.5 minute one is the dishonestly edited FOX video YOU defended. It removes all references to voting in November to change the context from voting to violence. And YOU know it. It is no more violent then this quote from Moochele Bachmann, "We need to have your help for candidates like me. * We need you to take out some of these bad guys.&#8221; *Both are imploring people to vote.
> 
> Now this IS violent rhetoric:
> *Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out.* Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!
> Steve King, Republican US Rep., Iowa, March 21, 2010
Click to expand...


You are flat out wrong...this is the video I keep posting

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]


And both King and Hoffa use the same line  "lets take them out" - King  "lets take these sons a bitches out" -Hoffa

You sound so full of shit.

then there is obama telling people to "get in their face" when referring to people who don't agree with his positions or where he appears to stand on them.


----------



## mudwhistle

Obama told Hoffa to say "Take them out FOR SOME ICECREAM"...but not in Arizona. Too dangerous.


----------



## Wicked Jester

rightwinger said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the fuss...
> 
> Hoffa is obviously encouraging teamsters to date Tea Baggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking, you don't see the point.  Is it really that difficult?
> 
> To you Palin putting up cross hairs on a map of contested congressional races was responsible for attempted assassination of a US congresswoman, but this is fine.  This is something that the president of the United States should endorse and take the stage minutes after being said.
> 
> You don't understand and that is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoffa spoke directly about VOTING
> 
> Where on Palins assassination list did she reference voting?
Click to expand...

What assasination list, RW?

Christ, if we mashed your head together with Zona and Bodecea, we might be able to squeeze 17 brain cells out of you 3 ignorant clowns.

Now, show us how Palin's map had anything to do with any shootings, you fuckin' moron.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

mudwhistle said:


> Obama told Hoffa to say "Take them out FOR SOME ICECREAM"...but not in Arizona. Too dangerous.



Damn fox news....editing out the bit about ice cream just to get me fired up!


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa repeatedly calls on his "army" of VOTERS to take the America hating Tea Bag SOBs in the November election. You obviously never even listened to your own video, but are parroting what you heard from the dishonestly edited FOX video which you have defended.
> 
> Below is the transcript of the video you posted and never listened to with the parts FOX cobbled together and passed off as the whole quote in red. Notice how every reference to voting was edited out by the lying scum at FOX. The edited FOX video follows.
> 
> Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my video had the entire context, it was the 2.5 min one not the 1.5 min one that leaves off the first minute that shows that.
> 
> *Still the rhetoric was very very violent *...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! it! *Voting is not violence. *
> 
> The 1.5 minute one is the dishonestly edited FOX video YOU defended. It removes all references to voting in November to change the context from voting to violence. And YOU know it. It is no more violent then this quote from Moochele Bachmann, "We need to have your help for candidates like me. * We need you to take out some of these bad guys. *Both are imploring people to vote.
> 
> Now this IS violent rhetoric:
> *Lets beat that other side to a pulp! Lets take them out.* Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!
> Steve King, Republican US Rep., Iowa, March 21, 2010
Click to expand...


Bullshit!!!!

I guess you forgot about HANGING Chads in Flor-i-duh!!!


----------



## The Gadfly

What do you expect from the Left? Look at their history. These people (exhibit A-Obama's pal, Bill Ayers) were the communist radicals of the sixties, advocating "peace and love" while they rioted, bombed buildings, tried to start a communist revolt, cursed and spat on soldiers, even killed police officers. Of course, most of them disavow that, now that they have some power. They claim to be all sweetness and light again, and when they won the 2008 election, they were positively giddy.

Predictably, they accused the other side of being nasty and violent; seized on every extremist remark to make their case, and called for civility. Any criticism of their Fearless Leader was denounced as racism, any opportunity to portray ALL their opponents as "violent extremists" and "terrorists" was used. Their playbook boys and girls, is straight out of Saul "The Red" Alinsky's Rules for Radicals. Meanwhile, they adopted the tactics of totalitarians; like Stalinists and Nazis everywhere, they built a cult of personality around their leader-we saw brainwashed schoolchildren singing hymns of praise to Dear Leader, older youth in combat dress and boots marched-the Hitler Jugend, Young Pioneers, and Red Guards, American style! They even had the NBPP intimidating voters in Philadelphia-boots and clubs, again. (They not only did not prosecute this last, they refused to denounce it). They even sought to establish a civilian"defense force" loyal, not to the constitution, but to an individual!

Now that they are being defeated at every turn, now that they see their dream of total domination slipping away, comes the actual violence from union thugs, the threat of more from a mobster and union boss, all without the first word of condemnation, (because they secretly glory in it?), even as they demand "civility" from their opponents. This, my fellow conservatives, is what the Left is reduced to; what it always has been, if you scratched it deep enough, and right on cue, its appetite for blood and violence rises to the top, like foam on a cesspool.

The Left is, as it always has been, a lie. It asks for tolerance, but denies it to opponents. It offers an olive branch with one hand, while it hides the dagger in the other. It delights in calling opponents "Nazi!" while it is itself fascist at its rotten core. When it can't win elections, it offers up obstruction, and when that fails, threats and violence from its footsoldiers-street punks and union thugs!

And so I say this to the Left: if you will not condemn this talk of war, I assume you mean it, and desire one. When you call us "terrorists" I assume you mean it. When you applaud a union mobster who declares war, and says "there will only be one winner!", I assume that is what you want. When you declare me your enemy, I assume that you are MY enemy! Unlike many of you, I have actually seen a real war. I know what it is, and I detest it; the idea of fighting one on American soil is loathsome to me. God forbid it ever comes to that. That is why, so far as I am concerned, you can threaten until you threaten yourselves to death. However, should you succeed in starting a civil war, deliberately or otherwise, I promise you, it will be fought without rules, mercy or quarter, asked or given, to the finish. If you initiate a horror like that, you will deserve nothing less, and you *will* receive it!


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my video had the entire context, it was the 2.5 min one not the 1.5 min one that leaves off the first minute that shows that.
> 
> *Still the rhetoric was very very violent *...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Voting is not violence.
> 
> The 1.5 minute one is the dishonestly edited FOX video YOU defended. It removes all references to voting in November to change the context from voting to violence. And YOU know it. It is no more violent then this quote from Moochele Bachmann, "We need to have your help for candidates like me. * We need you to take out some of these bad guys. *Both are imploring people to vote.
> 
> Now this IS violent rhetoric:
> *Lets beat that other side to a pulp! Lets take them out.* Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!
> Steve King, Republican US Rep., Iowa, March 21, 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flat out wrong...this is the video I keep posting
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso"]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> *And both King and Hoffa use the same line  "lets take them out" *- King  "lets take these sons a bitches out" -Hoffa
> 
> You sound so full of shit.
Click to expand...

And so does Bachmann, the difference is the context for Hoffa and Bachmann is VOTING and the context for King is "Let's beat the other side to a pulp." 

4 times in the video you keep posting and ignoring Hoffa refers to VOTING, setting the context for how to take the SOBs out. No matter how many times you ignore those 4 VOTING references they won't go away, and you just make a fool of yourself.



> *We have to keep an eye on the battle we  face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there is the Tea  Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win that war. *
> * The one thing about working people is we like a  good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a war, theyve got a war  with us and there is only  going to be one winner. It is going to be the  workers of Michigan and  America  we are going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November. *Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told Hoffa to say "Take them out FOR SOME ICECREAM"...but not in Arizona. Too dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fox news....editing out the bit about ice cream just to get me fired up!
Click to expand...

Ahhhh Yes, the CON$ervative perpetual dumb act. CON$ believe playing dumb gives them a license to lie!!!

FOX edited out the 4 references to VOTING, to change the context from an army of VOTERS taking the SOBs out of office to a call for violence. The very fact that they had to edit the clip proves that what was edited out changes the context or they would have left it in!!!!!

Below is the whole quote with the FOX parts in red and the edited out parts in black.



> *We have to keep an eye on the battle we  face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there is the Tea  Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win that war. *
> * The one thing about working people is we like a  good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a war, theyve got a war  with us and there is only  going to be one winner. It is going to be the  workers of Michigan and  America  we are going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*


----------



## BDBoop

uscitizen said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party members are the new black people. Fighting for their own personal rights, and being threatened by the government and thugs with violent rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh man oh man inverse playing of the race/victim card by bucman?
> 
> This is good stuff
Click to expand...


Good lord, but he's a whiner. Man up, ffs.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> Good lord, but he's a whiner. Man up, ffs.



At least he didn't call you a "****," like some sniveling twats are known to do.....


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're defending Hoffa right here.  Union thug threatening violence.
> 
> It's like watching a 4 year old say his little sister broke the cookie jar when mom watched them climb up and get the cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa is an anarchist?    Has Hoffa broken any laws?   What are his crime?   List them please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, the only game of yours I'm playing is "make the allegation, and do not prove it.  Leave it to your opponant to disprove it."
> 
> thanks Saul.
> 
> Oh, BTW, leftists love violence to push through their goals.  Worked so well in Germany, and Stalin... STALIN!  Wow... Uncle Joe... talk about perfection.  What are the lists of their crimes for all their purges and violence?  Huh... you mean it was legal and permitted for them to do it?
> 
> my my my...
Click to expand...


You could have saved yourself some typing by being honest and saying "I've got nothing".


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa is an anarchist?    Has Hoffa broken any laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fucking mobster, Doorknob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are his crime?   List them please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who list the crimes of mob bosses tend to get tours of the bay.... (With special overshoes!)
Click to expand...


A monster?   What crimes has he committed?  List them.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> You could have saved yourself some typing by being honest and saying "I've got nothing".



Okay;

You've got nothing....


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> A monster?   What crimes has he committed?  List them.



MoBster Doorknob, mobster...


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> *Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting,* Chester?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> 
> Well?   Step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep infering that Palin's map had something to do with Giffords shooting. You know damn well what you are inferring, Chester.
> 
> And you also damn well know what you are trying to elude too.
> 
> Just admit it, Palin's map had absolutely nothing to do with her shooting, and also admit that the dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents LOOOOOOOOONG before Palin's map ever came out.
> 
> I'm not up here to play your snarky lil' games, Butch.....Just admit what you have been doing and move on.
> 
> Btw, care to explain how a 9 year old two years ago is now taking a drivers test?
> 
> LMAO!
Click to expand...



*The offer is there on the table.   Are you going to take it because you have proof to go with your accusations....or are you going to slink away because you know you've got nothing and you are afraid to commit?*


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking, you don't see the point.  Is it really that difficult?
> 
> To you Palin putting up cross hairs on a map of contested congressional races was responsible for attempted assassination of a US congresswoman, but this is fine.  This is something that the president of the United States should endorse and take the stage minutes after being said.
> 
> You don't understand and that is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa spoke directly about VOTING
> 
> Where on Palins assassination list did she reference voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What assasination list, RW?
> 
> Christ, if we mashed your head together with Zona and Bodecea, we might be able to squeeze 17 brain cells out of you 3 ignorant clowns.
> 
> Now, show us how Palin's map had anything to do with any shootings, you fuckin' moron.
Click to expand...



Just stopping by to point out that you have a challenge on the table.   Are you going to take it or slink away like a lying coward?   I have some side bets running on the answer.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, but he's a whiner. Man up, ffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he didn't call you a "****," like some sniveling twats are known to do.....
Click to expand...


Ooooh, aren't you the clever little lad.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could have saved yourself some typing by being honest and saying "I've got nothing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay;
> 
> You've got nothing....
Click to expand...


Not surprised that: a) your comprehension skills are 180 out,  b) that you answer something not addressed to your comments.
and c) you think cutting out Big Fitz's quote will somehow not be noticed.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> 
> Well?   Step up.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep infering that Palin's map had something to do with Giffords shooting. You know damn well what you are inferring, Chester.
> 
> And you also damn well know what you are trying to elude too.
> 
> Just admit it, Palin's map had absolutely nothing to do with her shooting, and also admit that the dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents LOOOOOOOOONG before Palin's map ever came out.
> 
> I'm not up here to play your snarky lil' games, Butch.....Just admit what you have been doing and move on.
> 
> Btw, care to explain how a 9 year old two years ago is now taking a drivers test?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The offer is there on the table.   Are you going to take it because you have proof to go with your accusations....or are you going to slink away because you know you've got nothing and you are afraid to commit?*
Click to expand...

Your inferences are all over this board, Chester........YOU are the one who keeps making the case that Palin' crosshairs hairs map targeted Giffords in a sinister way, while cowardly trying to excuse the dem's for doing the EXACT SAME THING long before Palin's map.

The proof is all over this board, Butch, to include this thread....You know damn well what you are trying to insinuate, and don't even try to fuckin' deny it.

And no, I don't commit to liberals......Liberals are snakes, they cannot be trusted.....And for very valid reasons, I would NEVER trust you in particular......Not after what I just found out about you, and will fully expose when you least expect it.......9 year old two years ago is now taking drivers tests?

So, are you now going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the several dem maps, or are you going to continue to infer that Palin's map had sinister intentions?


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep infering that Palin's map had something to do with Giffords shooting. You know damn well what you are inferring, Chester.
> 
> And you also damn well know what you are trying to elude too.
> 
> Just admit it, Palin's map had absolutely nothing to do with her shooting, and also admit that the dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents LOOOOOOOOONG before Palin's map ever came out.
> 
> I'm not up here to play your snarky lil' games, Butch.....Just admit what you have been doing and move on.
> 
> Btw, care to explain how a 9 year old two years ago is now taking a drivers test?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The offer is there on the table.   Are you going to take it because you have proof to go with your accusations....or are you going to slink away because you know you've got nothing and you are afraid to commit?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your inferences are all over this board, Chester........YOU are the one who keeps making the case that Palin' crosshairs hairs map targeted Giffords in a sinister way, while cowardly trying to excuse the dem's for doing the EXACT SAME THING long before Palin's map.
> 
> The proof is all over this board, Butch, to include this thread....You know damn well what you are trying to insinuate, and don't even try to fuckin' deny it.
> 
> And no, I don't commit to liberals......Liberals are snakes, they cannot be trusted.....And for very valid reasons, I would NEVER trust you in particular......Not after what I just found out about you, and will fully expose when you least expect it.......9 year old two years ago is now taking drivers tests?
> 
> So, are you now going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the several dem maps, or are you going to continue to infer that Palin's map had sinister intentions?
Click to expand...


*Still waiting for you to commit to the bet....Yes or No....stop whining and actually commit to something.   Yes or no.*

(I got side bets riding on this)


----------



## bodecea

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name did he name?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> *Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting,* Chester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Here is the offer again.   Are you going to take it?   Or not take it?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Not surprised that: a) your comprehension skills are 180 out,  b) that you answer something not addressed to your comments.
> and c) you think cutting out Big Fitz's quote will somehow not be noticed.




You've got a little drool on your chin, Doorknob..


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised that: a) your comprehension skills are 180 out,  b) that you answer something not addressed to your comments.
> and c) you think cutting out Big Fitz's quote will somehow not be noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a little drool on your chin, Doorknob..
Click to expand...


That was the best comeback you could come up with in how many minutes of thinking?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> That was the best comeback you could come up with in how many minutes of thinking?



Most of what you post isn't worthy of reply, but I want to keep you you dancing.

Dance troll, dance.

Amuse me, Doorknob.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The offer is there on the table.   Are you going to take it because you have proof to go with your accusations....or are you going to slink away because you know you've got nothing and you are afraid to commit?*
> 
> 
> 
> Your inferences are all over this board, Chester........YOU are the one who keeps making the case that Palin' crosshairs hairs map targeted Giffords in a sinister way, while cowardly trying to excuse the dem's for doing the EXACT SAME THING long before Palin's map.
> 
> The proof is all over this board, Butch, to include this thread....You know damn well what you are trying to insinuate, and don't even try to fuckin' deny it.
> 
> And no, I don't commit to liberals......Liberals are snakes, they cannot be trusted.....And for very valid reasons, I would NEVER trust you in particular......Not after what I just found out about you, and will fully expose when you least expect it.......9 year old two years ago is now taking drivers tests?
> 
> So, are you now going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the several dem maps, or are you going to continue to infer that Palin's map had sinister intentions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Still waiting for you to commit to the bet....Yes or No....stop whining and actually commit to something.   Yes or no.*
> 
> (I got side bets riding on this)
Click to expand...

Are you fuckin' stupid, or just dense?

Did I not just say that I don't trust liberals, and will not commit with any liberal, on ANYTHING?

I play my bets in Vegas and on Cruise ships......I don't play bets with fully proven liars like you.

Yeah, twenty fuckin' years living a total lie, and now a newly discovered lie......No, I don't trust you.......So go play Vegas with any other dumbasses who are ignorant enough to trust a fully proven abject liar such as yourself.

Get it?

Now, are you going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the other dem maps that were put out looooong before hers. And that there were no sinister intentions to Palin's map, and your round about inferences that there were sinister intentions towards Giffords is completely off base, and you're full o' shit?

Fact is, Butch, you don't have to come out and directly state Giffords shooting was a result of Palin's map. Your inferences are enough to fully prove the case........Just be honest, Butch.....You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wicked Jester said:


> Are you fuckin' stupid, or just dense?



Bod?

Oh she's fucking stupid.

I call her "Doorknob," as in "Stupid as a fucking Doorknob."

It fits her well!



> Did I not just say that I don't trust liberals, and will not commit with any liberal, on ANYTHING?
> 
> I play my bets in Vegas and on Cruise ships......I don't play bets with fully proven liars like you.
> 
> Yeah, twenty fuckin' years living a total lie, and now a newly discovered lie......No, I don't trust you.......So go play Vegas with any other dumbasses who are ignorant enough to trust a fully proven abject liar such as yourself.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, are you going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the other dem maps that were put out looooong before hers. And that there were no sinister intentions to Palin's map, and your round about inferences that there were sinister intentions towards Giffords is completely off base, and you're full o' shit?
> 
> Fact is, Butch, you don't have to come out and directly state Giffords shooting was a result of Palin's map. Your inferences are enough to fully conclude the case you so failingly try make, constantly up here........Just be honest, Butch.....You're not fooling anybody.




Best course of action with Doorknob is to openly mock her, and laugh at her antics...


----------



## The Gadfly

"We want jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs...." Yeah, what about those jobs the Anointed One promised you back in 2008? Remember those "shovel-ready" jobs he and Pelosi were going to "give" you? WHERE ARE THEY? A casualty of wrecking the recovery with foolish pork-barrel spending, with mindless regulation, with the whole stifling, suffocating liberal approach in search of a command economy....but Jimmy Hoffa won't tell you that, rank-and-file! He won't tell you how he used your dues to buy influence and line his own pockets, at your expense. He and other union bosses have convinced you you can have a fat contract with lots of benefits, without really working hard, and still have secure employment. Jimmy doesn't care if the cost of your labor and benefits eventually puts your employer under, and you are effectively priced out of the job market-he's got his, and he's living high on the hog, (talk about greedy CEOs? Check out what your union leaders make!) laughing at you stupid sheep, for actually believing his and Barry's fables about a "free lunch". Those jobs you don't have? THAT is how you lost those jobs! Jimmy doesn't care, he wants YOUR votes, to buy HIM influence! THAT IS A FACT, whether you like it or not. Barry doesn't care about you, either; well, not until the next election, anyway. He's got his; how you get yours, is YOUR problem. Of course, he'll keep those unemployment checks coming, the better to make you dependent on the government.....and HIS party! Keep believing in those promises though, because with them, promises are all you are going to get! Almost three years...are you better off today? And about those jobs, the ones you were promised, and STILL don't have......ask Barry; all you'll get, is excuses, and more empty promises! Oh, ye suckers......


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your inferences are all over this board, Chester........YOU are the one who keeps making the case that Palin' crosshairs hairs map targeted Giffords in a sinister way, while cowardly trying to excuse the dem's for doing the EXACT SAME THING long before Palin's map.
> 
> The proof is all over this board, Butch, to include this thread....You know damn well what you are trying to insinuate, and don't even try to fuckin' deny it.
> 
> And no, I don't commit to liberals......Liberals are snakes, they cannot be trusted.....And for very valid reasons, I would NEVER trust you in particular......Not after what I just found out about you, and will fully expose when you least expect it.......9 year old two years ago is now taking drivers tests?
> 
> So, are you now going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the several dem maps, or are you going to continue to infer that Palin's map had sinister intentions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Still waiting for you to commit to the bet....Yes or No....stop whining and actually commit to something.   Yes or no.*
> 
> (I got side bets riding on this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you fuckin' stupid, or just dense?
> 
> Did I not just say that I don't trust liberals, and will not commit with any liberal, on ANYTHING?
> 
> I play my bets in Vegas and on Cruise ships......I don't play bets with fully proven liars like you.
> 
> Yeah, twenty fuckin' years living a total lie, and now a newly discovered lie......No, I don't trust you.......So go play Vegas with any other dumbasses who are ignorant enough to trust a fully proven abject liar such as yourself.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, are you going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the other dem maps that were put out looooong before hers. And that there were no sinister intentions to Palin's map, and your round about inferences that there were sinister intentions towards Giffords is completely off base, and you're full o' shit?
> 
> Fact is, Butch, you don't have to come out and directly state Giffords shooting was a result of Palin's map. Your inferences are enough to fully prove the case........Just be honest, Butch.....You're not fooling anybody.
Click to expand...


So you are a lying coward.   (I win the side bet)   I will save your snivelling dodge for future reference.  You can't even commit to a possible 30 day self-ban.  Coward.


----------



## bodecea

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, dipshit......Dem's were TARGETING repub's and their constituents, looooong before Palin made her map.
> 
> *Btw, did your stupid ass ever come up with that proof that Palin's map caused Giffords shooting,* Chester?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the offer again.   Are you going to take it?   Or not take it?
Click to expand...



Update.  Wicked Lester refuses to take the challenge.  He snivelled out of FEAR of a 30 day self ban because he knows he has no proof to back his accusations.   I suggest that anyone else having issues with his lies challenge him to a self-ban...he will run away with his tail between his legs like he did with me.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the challenge I give to you.    Show that I in any time, in any way accused Palin and/or her map of causing Gifford's shooting.
> 
> If you can show that I did that at any time, I will self ban myself from USMB for 30 days, and will post the signature of YOUR CHOICE for another 30 days.
> 
> If you cannot find and show any evidence of me saying such a thing within, let's say, a week....YOU self ban for 30 days and then have a signature of my choice for 30 days.
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is, so to speak.*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the offer again.   Are you going to take it?   Or not take it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Update.  Wicked Lester refuses to take the challenge.  He snivelled out of FEAR of a 30 day self ban because he knows he has no proof to back his accusations.   I suggest that anyone else having issues with his lies challenge him to a self-ban...he will run away with his tail between his legs like he did with me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Still waiting for you to commit to the bet....Yes or No....stop whining and actually commit to something.   Yes or no.*
> 
> (I got side bets riding on this)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fuckin' stupid, or just dense?
> 
> Did I not just say that I don't trust liberals, and will not commit with any liberal, on ANYTHING?
> 
> I play my bets in Vegas and on Cruise ships......I don't play bets with fully proven liars like you.
> 
> Yeah, twenty fuckin' years living a total lie, and now a newly discovered lie......No, I don't trust you.......So go play Vegas with any other dumbasses who are ignorant enough to trust a fully proven abject liar such as yourself.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, are you going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the other dem maps that were put out looooong before hers. And that there were no sinister intentions to Palin's map, and your round about inferences that there were sinister intentions towards Giffords is completely off base, and you're full o' shit?
> 
> Fact is, Butch, you don't have to come out and directly state Giffords shooting was a result of Palin's map. Your inferences are enough to fully prove the case........Just be honest, Butch.....You're not fooling anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are a lying coward.   (I win the side bet)   I will save your snivelling dodge for future reference.  You can't even commit to a possible 30 day self-ban.  Coward.
Click to expand...

Tic toc, tic toc, tic toc peeeeeeoooooppppppple.....time is tickin' awaaaaaaay!


----------



## Peevishnky

And he said, "Take the sons a bitches out" meaning the republicans or the tea party?Take them out...what...like the thugs took out his father? How's that for inflamatory rhetoric? So much for civility from the left. Typical hypocracy do as I say not as I do.

Sad...how they make themselves look so stupid.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fuckin' stupid, or just dense?
> 
> Did I not just say that I don't trust liberals, and will not commit with any liberal, on ANYTHING?
> 
> I play my bets in Vegas and on Cruise ships......I don't play bets with fully proven liars like you.
> 
> Yeah, twenty fuckin' years living a total lie, and now a newly discovered lie......No, I don't trust you.......So go play Vegas with any other dumbasses who are ignorant enough to trust a fully proven abject liar such as yourself.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, are you going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the other dem maps that were put out looooong before hers. And that there were no sinister intentions to Palin's map, and your round about inferences that there were sinister intentions towards Giffords is completely off base, and you're full o' shit?
> 
> Fact is, Butch, you don't have to come out and directly state Giffords shooting was a result of Palin's map. Your inferences are enough to fully prove the case........Just be honest, Butch.....You're not fooling anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a lying coward.   (I win the side bet)   I will save your snivelling dodge for future reference.  You can't even commit to a possible 30 day self-ban.  Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tic toc, tic toc, tic toc peeeeeeoooooppppppple.....time is tickin' awaaaaaaay!
Click to expand...



Yep.   a load of smilies sure beats having to stand by your words with conviction.   Load em up again.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a lying coward.   (I win the side bet)   I will save your snivelling dodge for future reference.  You can't even commit to a possible 30 day self-ban.  Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> Tic toc, tic toc, tic toc peeeeeeoooooppppppple.....time is tickin' awaaaaaaay!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.   a load of smilies sure beats having to stand by your words with conviction.   Load em up again.
Click to expand...

9 year old two years ago, now taking drivers tests.

Tic toc, tic toc, tic toc.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tic toc, tic toc, tic toc peeeeeeoooooppppppple.....time is tickin' awaaaaaaay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.   a load of smilies sure beats having to stand by your words with conviction.   Load em up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9 year old two years ago, now taking drivers tests.
> 
> Tic toc, tic toc, tic toc.
Click to expand...


I think  you need a few more smilies to cover up your cowardice.   Post enough and then you can hide behind them.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.   a load of smilies sure beats having to stand by your words with conviction.   Load em up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 9 year old two years ago, now taking drivers tests.
> 
> Tic toc, tic toc, tic toc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think  you need a few more smilies to cover up your cowardice.   Post enough and then you can hide behind them.
Click to expand...

OK........*MOM!*


----------



## BDBoop

Exactly.



> But what Hoffa actually said is entirely beside the point. That isnt meant in a glib way. Its central to understanding whats happening here. Republicans and conservatives are very good at this. They are very good at making an enormous amount of noise in a way that creates the impression of genuine outrage and controversy  and, crucially, sustaining that noise until they get results. They are very good at framing stories like these in a way that maximizes media coverage on their terms. In this case, multiple news outlets have essentially done their bidding, repeatedly reproducing Hoffas quote without its electoral context  exactly as conservatives continue to present it. This, even though the context is absolutely critical in enabling readers to evaluate whether theres anything controversial about what Hoffa said.
> 
> But lets be clear what the real goal is here. Its to get the other side  Hoffa, the White House, whoever  to cave and issue an apology out of sheer desperation to make the noise go away. An apology would reveal Dem weakness and validate the rights outrage and its ongoing storyline about labor thuggery. And heck, even if they dont get an apology (which has not yet been forthcoming from Hoffa or the White House), the rights undeniable skill at keeping the noise going at full blast has other benefits. It keeps the base stoked. These folks are very good at this game.



The secret to the right wing noise machine&rsquo;s success - The Plum Line - The Washington Post


----------



## bodecea

BDBoop said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what Hoffa actually said is entirely beside the point. That isnt meant in a glib way. Its central to understanding whats happening here. Republicans and conservatives are very good at this. They are very good at making an enormous amount of noise in a way that creates the impression of genuine outrage and controversy  and, crucially, sustaining that noise until they get results. They are very good at framing stories like these in a way that maximizes media coverage on their terms. In this case, multiple news outlets have essentially done their bidding, repeatedly reproducing Hoffas quote without its electoral context  exactly as conservatives continue to present it. This, even though the context is absolutely critical in enabling readers to evaluate whether theres anything controversial about what Hoffa said.
> 
> But lets be clear what the real goal is here. Its to get the other side  Hoffa, the White House, whoever  to cave and issue an apology out of sheer desperation to make the noise go away. An apology would reveal Dem weakness and validate the rights outrage and its ongoing storyline about labor thuggery. And heck, even if they dont get an apology (which has not yet been forthcoming from Hoffa or the White House), the rights undeniable skill at keeping the noise going at full blast has other benefits. It keeps the base stoked. These folks are very good at this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The secret to the right wing noise machine&rsquo;s success - The Plum Line - The Washington Post
Click to expand...


Except that they are already sounding shrill and a little crazy over a pep rally over votes.   IMO, let the Righties be as shrill and as crazy as possible and as publically as possible.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Still waiting for you to commit to the bet....Yes or No....stop whining and actually commit to something.   Yes or no.*
> 
> (I got side bets riding on this)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fuckin' stupid, or just dense?
> 
> Did I not just say that I don't trust liberals, and will not commit with any liberal, on ANYTHING?
> 
> I play my bets in Vegas and on Cruise ships......I don't play bets with fully proven liars like you.
> 
> Yeah, twenty fuckin' years living a total lie, and now a newly discovered lie......No, I don't trust you.......So go play Vegas with any other dumbasses who are ignorant enough to trust a fully proven abject liar such as yourself.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, are you going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the other dem maps that were put out looooong before hers. And that there were no sinister intentions to Palin's map, and your round about inferences that there were sinister intentions towards Giffords is completely off base, and you're full o' shit?
> 
> Fact is, Butch, you don't have to come out and directly state Giffords shooting was a result of Palin's map. Your inferences are enough to fully prove the case........Just be honest, Butch.....You're not fooling anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are a lying coward.   (I win the side bet)   I will save your snivelling dodge for future reference.  You can't even commit to a possible 30 day self-ban.  Coward.
Click to expand...


You won nothing I proved you wrong but of course you ignored it.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fuckin' stupid, or just dense?
> 
> Did I not just say that I don't trust liberals, and will not commit with any liberal, on ANYTHING?
> 
> I play my bets in Vegas and on Cruise ships......I don't play bets with fully proven liars like you.
> 
> Yeah, twenty fuckin' years living a total lie, and now a newly discovered lie......No, I don't trust you.......So go play Vegas with any other dumbasses who are ignorant enough to trust a fully proven abject liar such as yourself.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, are you going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the other dem maps that were put out looooong before hers. And that there were no sinister intentions to Palin's map, and your round about inferences that there were sinister intentions towards Giffords is completely off base, and you're full o' shit?
> 
> Fact is, Butch, you don't have to come out and directly state Giffords shooting was a result of Palin's map. Your inferences are enough to fully prove the case........Just be honest, Butch.....You're not fooling anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a lying coward.   (I win the side bet)   I will save your snivelling dodge for future reference.  You can't even commit to a possible 30 day self-ban.  Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won nothing I proved you wrong but of course you ignored it.
Click to expand...



I am perfectly willing to run the same challenge with you.    What do you say?   Prove what you say about "proving me wrong" about whatever you say you proved me wrong about....with direct and clear links.

Then I will self-ban for 30 days with a further 30 days with sig of  your choice.   If you cannot prove what you say about proving me wrong....whatever that is...YOU self-ban for 30 days with a 30 day sig of my choice.

What do you say?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fuckin' stupid, or just dense?
> 
> Did I not just say that I don't trust liberals, and will not commit with any liberal, on ANYTHING?
> 
> I play my bets in Vegas and on Cruise ships......I don't play bets with fully proven liars like you.
> 
> Yeah, twenty fuckin' years living a total lie, and now a newly discovered lie......No, I don't trust you.......So go play Vegas with any other dumbasses who are ignorant enough to trust a fully proven abject liar such as yourself.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Now, are you going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the other dem maps that were put out looooong before hers. And that there were no sinister intentions to Palin's map, and your round about inferences that there were sinister intentions towards Giffords is completely off base, and you're full o' shit?
> 
> Fact is, Butch, you don't have to come out and directly state Giffords shooting was a result of Palin's map. Your inferences are enough to fully prove the case........Just be honest, Butch.....You're not fooling anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a lying coward.   (I win the side bet)   I will save your snivelling dodge for future reference.  You can't even commit to a possible 30 day self-ban.  Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won nothing I proved you wrong but of course you ignored it.
Click to expand...

She knows what she's been doing. She knows the inferences she's been making about Palin's map.

She thinks she's one of those clever, intellectual liberal types, and that people don't see the inferences she obviously makes.


----------



## Stephanie

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a lying coward.   (I win the side bet)   I will save your snivelling dodge for future reference.  You can't even commit to a possible 30 day self-ban.  Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won nothing I proved you wrong but of course you ignored it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She knows what she's been doing. She knows the inferences she's been making about Palin's map.
> 
> She thinks she's one of those clever, intellectual liberal types, and that people don't see the inferences she obviously makes.
Click to expand...


yep, and it's best to just not play their little games. For one it's boring.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffa is an anarchist?    Has Hoffa broken any laws?   What are his crime?   List them please.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the only game of yours I'm playing is "make the allegation, and do not prove it.  Leave it to your opponant to disprove it."
> 
> thanks Saul.
> 
> Oh, BTW, leftists love violence to push through their goals.  Worked so well in Germany, and Stalin... STALIN!  Wow... Uncle Joe... talk about perfection.  What are the lists of their crimes for all their purges and violence?  Huh... you mean it was legal and permitted for them to do it?
> 
> my my my...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have saved yourself some typing by being honest and saying "I've got nothing".
Click to expand...



Is that all you have?  Wow, you really ARE morally and intellectually bankrupt.

What next?  I am rubber you are glue?


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The offer is there on the table.   Are you going to take it because you have proof to go with your accusations....or are you going to slink away because you know you've got nothing and you are afraid to commit?*
> 
> 
> 
> Your inferences are all over this board, Chester........YOU are the one who keeps making the case that Palin' crosshairs hairs map targeted Giffords in a sinister way, while cowardly trying to excuse the dem's for doing the EXACT SAME THING long before Palin's map.
> 
> The proof is all over this board, Butch, to include this thread....You know damn well what you are trying to insinuate, and don't even try to fuckin' deny it.
> 
> And no, I don't commit to liberals......Liberals are snakes, they cannot be trusted.....And for very valid reasons, I would NEVER trust you in particular......Not after what I just found out about you, and will fully expose when you least expect it.......9 year old two years ago is now taking drivers tests?
> 
> So, are you now going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the several dem maps, or are you going to continue to infer that Palin's map had sinister intentions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Still waiting for you to commit to the bet....Yes or No....stop whining and actually commit to something.   Yes or no.*
> 
> (I got side bets riding on this)
Click to expand...

Wow... using a discussion to further your gambling addiction.  What's the over/under on you just leaving this jolly little conversation and slinking back to a gay rights discussion like a smart person?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a lying coward.   (I win the side bet)   I will save your snivelling dodge for future reference.  You can't even commit to a possible 30 day self-ban.  Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won nothing I proved you wrong but of course you ignored it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am perfectly willing to run the same challenge with you.    What do you say?   Prove what you say about "proving me wrong" about whatever you say you proved me wrong about....with direct and clear links.
> 
> Then I will self-ban for 30 days with a further 30 days with sig of  your choice.   If you cannot prove what you say about proving me wrong....whatever that is...YOU self-ban for 30 days with a 30 day sig of my choice.
> 
> What do you say?
Click to expand...

I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could have saved yourself some typing by being honest and saying "I've got nothing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay;
> 
> You've got nothing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprised that: a) your comprehension skills are 180 out,  b) that you answer something not addressed to your comments.
> and c) you think cutting out Big Fitz's quote will somehow not be noticed.
Click to expand...

To pick at semantics such as this indicates you lost the argument long ago.

I'm still waiting for your condemnation of Code Pink, International ANSWER, SEIU, and the rest of the list for use of violence to silence opposition.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the only game of yours I'm playing is "make the allegation, and do not prove it.  Leave it to your opponant to disprove it."
> 
> thanks Saul.
> 
> Oh, BTW, leftists love violence to push through their goals.  Worked so well in Germany, and Stalin... STALIN!  Wow... Uncle Joe... talk about perfection.  What are the lists of their crimes for all their purges and violence?  Huh... you mean it was legal and permitted for them to do it?
> 
> my my my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have saved yourself some typing by being honest and saying "I've got nothing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all you have?  Wow, you really ARE morally and intellectually bankrupt.
> 
> What next? * I am rubber you are glue*?
Click to expand...


That would be her favorite party game


----------



## Big Fitz

Stephanie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won nothing I proved you wrong but of course you ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what she's been doing. She knows the inferences she's been making about Palin's map.
> 
> She thinks she's one of those clever, intellectual liberal types, and that people don't see the inferences she obviously makes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, and it's best to just not play their little games. For one it's boring.
Click to expand...

No, you hold them to the same standard they hold us and don't let them squirm away like a tick in a pliers.  Their own ethics and dishonesty crushes them.


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your inferences are all over this board, Chester........YOU are the one who keeps making the case that Palin' crosshairs hairs map targeted Giffords in a sinister way, while cowardly trying to excuse the dem's for doing the EXACT SAME THING long before Palin's map.
> 
> The proof is all over this board, Butch, to include this thread....You know damn well what you are trying to insinuate, and don't even try to fuckin' deny it.
> 
> And no, I don't commit to liberals......Liberals are snakes, they cannot be trusted.....And for very valid reasons, I would NEVER trust you in particular......Not after what I just found out about you, and will fully expose when you least expect it.......9 year old two years ago is now taking drivers tests?
> 
> So, are you now going to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the several dem maps, or are you going to continue to infer that Palin's map had sinister intentions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Still waiting for you to commit to the bet....Yes or No....stop whining and actually commit to something.   Yes or no.*
> 
> (I got side bets riding on this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... using a discussion to further your gambling addiction.  What's the over/under on you just leaving this jolly little conversation and slinking back to a gay rights discussion like a smart person?
Click to expand...


Who said anything about money?     Oh, that's right...it's all about money with some.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Big Fitz said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what she's been doing. She knows the inferences she's been making about Palin's map.
> 
> She thinks she's one of those clever, intellectual liberal types, and that people don't see the inferences she obviously makes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and it's best to just not play their little games. For one it's boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you hold them to the same standard they hold us and don't let them squirm away like a tick in a pliers.  Their own ethics and dishonesty crushes them.
Click to expand...


I intend too, but that's just me that v why liberals here think I am the biggest asshole here.


----------



## edthecynic

Peevishnky said:


> And he said, "Take the sons a bitches out" meaning the republicans or the tea party?*Take them out*...what...like the thugs took out his father? *How's that for inflamatory rhetoric*? So much for civility from the left. Typical hypocracy do as I say not as I do.
> 
> Sad...how they make themselves look so stupid.


We need to have your help for candidates like me. * We need you to take out some of these bad guys.&#8221;
*-Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010

*Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out.* Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!
-Steve King (R) Iowa March 21, 2010


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won nothing I proved you wrong but of course you ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am perfectly willing to run the same challenge with you.    What do you say?   Prove what you say about "proving me wrong" about whatever you say you proved me wrong about....with direct and clear links.
> 
> Then I will self-ban for 30 days with a further 30 days with sig of  your choice.   If you cannot prove what you say about proving me wrong....whatever that is...YOU self-ban for 30 days with a 30 day sig of my choice.
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?
Click to expand...


Step 1:   What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?

Step 2:  Waiting for you to answer Step 1


----------



## mudwhistle

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and it's best to just not play their little games. For one it's boring.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you hold them to the same standard they hold us and don't let them squirm away like a tick in a pliers.  Their own ethics and dishonesty crushes them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I intend too, but that's just me that v why liberals here think I am the biggest asshole here.
Click to expand...


Democrats have no standards.....more wiggle room that way.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am perfectly willing to run the same challenge with you.    What do you say?   Prove what you say about "proving me wrong" about whatever you say you proved me wrong about....with direct and clear links.
> 
> Then I will self-ban for 30 days with a further 30 days with sig of  your choice.   If you cannot prove what you say about proving me wrong....whatever that is...YOU self-ban for 30 days with a 30 day sig of my choice.
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Step 1:   What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?
> 
> Step 2:  Waiting for you to answer Step 1
Click to expand...


again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link

So when you going to start your self imposed ban?


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Still waiting for you to commit to the bet....Yes or No....stop whining and actually commit to something.   Yes or no.*
> 
> (I got side bets riding on this)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... using a discussion to further your gambling addiction.  What's the over/under on you just leaving this jolly little conversation and slinking back to a gay rights discussion like a smart person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about money?     Oh, that's right...it's all about money with some.
Click to expand...

Not all treasure is gold.  Not all gambling is about money.

For a self appointed "broad minded tolerant nuanced open lifestyled person"...

You sure are narrow view and limited comprehension.

Your personal context convicts you yet again.


----------



## whitehall

Jimmy stood on the stage with Barry and told the Country "this is your army and we are ready to march to take out those sons of bitches". For the first time in history the president went along with a promise of anarchy and murder. God help us if this guy gets another four years.


----------



## Old Rocks

whitehall said:


> Jimmy stood on the stage with Barry and told the Country "this is your army and we are ready to march to take out those sons of bitches". For the first time in history the president went along with a promise of anarchy and murder. God help us if this guy gets another four years.



*Whitey, you are one stupid fucking lying asshole. Have a good day*

Transcript: Teamsters Jim Hoffa's speech on Labor Day | Detroit Free Press | freep.com

Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do. 

We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the real America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I say? President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. President Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins the chant.) 

Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what? Everybody here has got a vote. If we go back, we keep the eye on the prize, lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to America where we belong.


----------



## edthecynic

whitehall said:


> Jimmy stood on the stage with Barry and told the Country "this is your army and we are ready to march to take out those sons of bitches". For the first time in history the president went along with a promise of anarchy and *murder*. God help us if this guy gets another four years.


According to the dishonestly edited FOX quote in red, but the part FOX left out in black calls repeatedly for VOTING the SOBs out!!! There is nothing "murderous" about voting! 



> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1:   What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?
> 
> Step 2:  Waiting for you to answer Step 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link
> 
> So when you going to start your self imposed ban?
Click to expand...


Step 1:  What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?

Still waiting for Step 1.


----------



## Stephanie

People you're wasting your breath. They DON'T HAVE a Problem with Obama standing in the sidelines while Hoffa calls American citizens SONS OF A BITCHES. They don't have a Problem Obama didn't ask them TO TONE IT DOWN, to be MORE CIVIL. You know why he didn't? because he agrees with it and them..

The only way to get this kind of crap out of our lives is to VOTE OUT Obama and his union thug buddies like Hoffa and Trumpka..

Remember 2012


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1:   What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?
> 
> Step 2:  Waiting for you to answer Step 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link
> 
> So when you going to start your self imposed ban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Step 1:  What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?
> 
> Still waiting for Step 1.
Click to expand...




> again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link


Still waiting, you lost the bet even before it started. Now when are you going to ban yourself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy stood on the stage with Barry and told the Country "this is your army and we are ready to march to take out those sons of bitches". For the first time in history the president went along with a promise of anarchy and *murder*. God help us if this guy gets another four years.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dishonestly edited FOX quote in red, but the part FOX left out in black calls repeatedly for VOTING the SOBs out!!! There is nothing "murderous" about voting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It seems you had no problem with those edited interviews with Sarah Palin, why the change?


----------



## Article 15

When you selectively edit out "everyone has a vote" like FOXNews did, Hoffa's statements sound much more nefarious.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link
> 
> So when you going to start your self imposed ban?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1:  What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?
> 
> Still waiting for Step 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting, you lost the bet even before it started. Now when are you going to ban yourself.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for Step 1.   You said there was something you proved me wrong in.   Waiting for you to point it out.   Still waiting.   Either it's easy for you to produce or you are just blowing smoke.....(I'm guessing "blowing smoke")


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1:   What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?
> 
> Step 2:  Waiting for you to answer Step 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link
> 
> So when you going to start your self imposed ban?
Click to expand...


There is no link in this post of yours....just sayin'.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won nothing I proved you wrong but of course you ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am perfectly willing to run the same challenge with you.    What do you say?   Prove what you say about "proving me wrong" about whatever you say you proved me wrong about....with direct and clear links.
> 
> Then I will self-ban for 30 days with a further 30 days with sig of  your choice.   If you cannot prove what you say about proving me wrong....whatever that is...YOU self-ban for 30 days with a 30 day sig of my choice.
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?
Click to expand...



There is no link in THIS post of yours either.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link
> 
> So when you going to start your self imposed ban?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1:  What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?
> 
> Still waiting for Step 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting, *you lost the bet even before it started. Now when are you going to ban yourself*.
Click to expand...


BTW...by this statement, you accept the bet.   You now have one week from tonite to PROVE your statement that you proved me wrong about something....that would include a real link to some proof, not just posts saying you provided some vague link way back in the past.

Tick Tock, Little Traitor.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1:  What is this "thing" you proved me wrong on?
> 
> Still waiting for Step 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you posted to the reply with the link you ignored the link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting, *you lost the bet even before it started. Now when are you going to ban yourself*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW...by this statement, you accept the bet.   You now have one week from tonite to PROVE your statement that you proved me wrong about something....that would include a real link to some proof, not just posts saying you provided some vague link way back in the past.
> 
> Tick Tock, Little Traitor.
Click to expand...


I posted the link you ignored the link you even replied to the post with the link
So when are you going to ban yourself?

oh and tic toc tic toc tic toc


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am perfectly willing to run the same challenge with you.    What do you say?   Prove what you say about "proving me wrong" about whatever you say you proved me wrong about....with direct and clear links.
> 
> Then I will self-ban for 30 days with a further 30 days with sig of  your choice.   If you cannot prove what you say about proving me wrong....whatever that is...YOU self-ban for 30 days with a 30 day sig of my choice.
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no link in THIS post of yours either.
Click to expand...

I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link in THIS post of yours either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.
Click to expand...


Ok, I"ve taken the time to do a little research on this thread and this is what I found up to the first of any links YOU have posted on this thread:

pg 55...this page
pg 54....4 posts by you, no links
pg 53...3 posts by you, no links
pg 52...no posts by you
pg 51...no posts by you
pg 50...1 post by you, no links
pg 49...no posts by you
pg 48...no posts by you
pg 47...no posts by you
pg 46...3 posts by you, no links
pg 45...1 post by you, a youtube video
pg 44...2 posts by you, no links
pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...from a thread 534 PAGES long.

How much farther do I have to go back to see this so called "link" of yours that YOU can't even reproduce for us to see?

You've got a week to prove that you proved me wrong.   It's not looking good for you....you can't even provide a so called "link".


----------



## HenryBHough

If ya can't be violent what's the point in being a dues-paying union thug?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link in THIS post of yours either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.
Click to expand...


You're coming out to be more of a liar than even I thought.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link in THIS post of yours either.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coming out to be more of a liar than even I thought.
Click to expand...


Still I am waiting. when are you going to ban yourself?

OH and in tht post you responded to you claim it was a fail. So now you can't deny you don't know anything about a link.


----------



## JoeB131

editec said:


> I think unions did serve an important function at one time, but today they are like a rent controlled apartment. Great if you luck into one, but no great help to the rest of us who have to carry the redistributed load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truth to that, of course.  When unions were in their hayday, unions and union members could be awfully arrogant and selfish, that IS true.
> 
> However as the average income of American workers goes down, which is, in some part, thanks to this nation's open war on unionism, this nation will go down with those declining incomes.
> 
> Unions can run amuck, just like capital can run amuck.
> 
> In both cases it is the people and nation which suffer.
> 
> When there's some balance in power, when unions and management understand that it is in both their best interests to find compromise and some balance in sharing the profits, this nation does best.
> 
> Sadly, thanks to FREE TRADE, that balance is now so out of Kilter, I seriously doubt this nation will every gain be wha it was during my childhood and early years.
> 
> Some other nation, China, p[erhaps, will become the dominant economic power.
> 
> And as it does, expect to see that nation share the wealth with its own people.
> 
> Because when that wealth is not shared in some reasonable way, that economy won't last long.
Click to expand...


I think you are being overtly alarmist..  

I do think that Free Trade is a problem. But an equally big problem is that unions themselves are unreasonable.  

It should not be impossible to fire a bad employee. 

Incidently, the Chinese are not ten feet tall and eat bullets.  Most of the country's 1.3 billion people still live in grinding poverty.   There is a huge gap between the new gentry who live in the cities and the people who live in poverty.  

I equate China to 1789 France. And we all saw how well that worked out. 

Now as far as what is a "reasonable" way, that's a matter for employers and employees to work out.   If an employee doesn't think he's being fairly compensated, he always has the option of working somewhere else. 

The real problem is due to automation, due to efficiencies, etc, we just simply don't have enough jobs for everyone. So there are those of us pulling the wagon and those of us riding in it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link in THIS post of yours either.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I"ve taken the time to do a little research on this thread and this is what I found up to the first of any links YOU have posted on this thread:
> 
> pg 55...this page
> pg 54....4 posts by you, no links
> pg 53...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 52...no posts by you
> pg 51...no posts by you
> pg 50...1 post by you, no links
> pg 49...no posts by you
> pg 48...no posts by you
> pg 47...no posts by you
> pg 46...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 45...1 post by you, a youtube video
> pg 44...2 posts by you, no links
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...from a thread 534 PAGES long.
> 
> How much farther do I have to go back to see this so called "link" of yours that YOU can't even reproduce for us to see?
> 
> You've got a week to prove that you proved me wrong.   It's not looking good for you....you can't even provide a so called "link".
Click to expand...


You were saying?


bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're a fucking hack you no better than that.* You for one when gifford was shot was blaming Palin and her target signs. *You are also one of those that have attacked bachman for saying something like what hooffnuts did. So blow it out your ass you fucking hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing those links, little one.   Talk is cheap.   *Show us all those "left got so upset"* threads about Bachman and her comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those left hate thread, most were combined into one here's one post from it.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3180649-post689.html
Click to expand...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html



> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...



Talk about moving the goal post
You said


> Show us all those "left got so upset



That whole thread is full of libs getting upset.


----------



## Article 15

Article 15 said:


> When you selectively edit out "everyone has a vote" like FOXNews did, Hoffa's statements sound much more nefarious.



Man, has everyone already denounced FAUX for their selective editing in order to assign a different meaning to Hoffa's words than he intended and I'm just late to the party?


----------



## paperview

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you selectively edit out "everyone has a vote" like FOXNews did, Hoffa's statements sound much more nefarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, has everyone already denounced FAUX for their selective editing in order to assign a different meaning to Hoffa's words than he intended and I'm just late to the party?
Click to expand...

I haven't seen any cons denounce Fox for their deception.

As usual, they just make it what they want to hear and run with it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you selectively edit out "everyone has a vote" like FOXNews did, Hoffa's statements sound much more nefarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, has everyone already denounced FAUX for their selective editing in order to assign a different meaning to Hoffa's words than he intended and I'm just late to the party?
Click to expand...


If they didn't play the whole damned speech from front to back that's selective editing. 

Everyone knows exactly what he was saying.

There was no misunderstanding.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you selectively edit out "everyone has a vote" like FOXNews did, Hoffa's statements sound much more nefarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, has everyone already denounced FAUX for their selective editing in order to assign a different meaning to Hoffa's words than he intended and I'm just late to the party?
Click to expand...


using another edit as you go source is not making your argument.
MEDIA MATTERS might as well just ask truth matters.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fox did edit what was said 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtlNuF74Fz0]Jimmy Hoffa declares War on TeaParty Sons of Bitches; Obama approves - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso]James Hoffa &#39;Let&#39;s Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video&#39; RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]

However other media sources have also done it with sarah palin.


----------



## Stephanie

paperview said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you selectively edit out "everyone has a vote" like FOXNews did, Hoffa's statements sound much more nefarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, has everyone already denounced FAUX for their selective editing in order to assign a different meaning to Hoffa's words than he intended and I'm just late to the party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen any cons denounce Fox for their deception.
> 
> As usual, they just make it what they want to hear and run with it.
Click to expand...


yeah yeah, we know you all don't care what he said and now you want to DEFECT from the fact that the Obama WAS there when he called the American citizens sons of a bitches.


----------



## paperview

Stephanie said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, has everyone already denounced FAUX for their selective editing in order to assign a different meaning to Hoffa's words than he intended and I'm just late to the party?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any cons denounce Fox for their deception.
> 
> As usual, they just make it what they want to hear and run with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah, we know you all don't care what he said and now you want to DEFECT from the fact that the Obama WAS there when he called the American citizens sons of a bitches.
Click to expand...

No. Get it right. He called incumbent congressfolk sons of bitches.

And that's what they are.

Every last one of them.


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephanie said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, has everyone already denounced FAUX for their selective editing in order to assign a different meaning to Hoffa's words than he intended and I'm just late to the party?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any cons denounce Fox for their deception.
> 
> As usual, they just make it what they want to hear and run with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah, we know you all don't care what he said and now you want to DEFECT from the fact that the Obama WAS there when he called the American citizens sons of a bitches.
Click to expand...


Well, Obama called the same folks "Tea-Baggers" so I can't see any difference. 

Both of them are assholes. 

I figure to introduce an asshole to the crowd they needed a flamboyant asshole, so Hoffa fit the bill.


----------



## Stephanie

paperview said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any cons denounce Fox for their deception.
> 
> As usual, they just make it what they want to hear and run with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah, we know you all don't care what he said and now you want to DEFECT from the fact that the Obama WAS there when he called the American citizens sons of a bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Get it right. He called incumbent congressfolk sons of bitches.
> 
> And that's what they are.
> 
> Every last one of them.
Click to expand...


well apparently the people who voted in the November elections didn't think so, and by the looks of the Obama's approvals the people are pretty much saying just what party they think are the sons of a bitches..


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy stood on the stage with Barry and told the Country "this is your army and we are ready to march to take out those sons of bitches". For the first time in history the president went along with a promise of anarchy and *murder*. God help us if this guy gets another four years.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dishonestly edited FOX quote in red, but the part FOX left out in black calls repeatedly for VOTING the SOBs out!!! There is nothing "murderous" about voting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on  the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there  is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win  that war. *
> * The one thing about  working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a  war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one  winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are  going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems *you had no problem* with those edited interviews with Sarah Palin, why the change?
Click to expand...

It seems you can't deny FOX's dishonest editing, but rather then condemn them you try to defend them by making up crap about me in a desperate attempt to change the subject.
Thank you.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i heard hoffa will replace biden on the reelection campaign ticket.

be afraid, bitches.


----------



## Stephanie

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dishonestly edited FOX quote in red, but the part FOX left out in black calls repeatedly for VOTING the SOBs out!!! There is nothing "murderous" about voting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems *you had no problem* with those edited interviews with Sarah Palin, why the change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you can't deny FOX's dishonest editing, but rather then condemn them you try to defend them by making up crap about me in a desperate attempt to change the subject.
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


. I HEARD HOFFA with my own ears calling us Sons of A BITCHES and then Obama going onstage and telling him he is proud of him. so you can play the fox news fox news fox news BS till your hearts content. NOBODY CARE ABOUT IT.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems *you had no problem* with those edited interviews with Sarah Palin, why the change?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you can't deny FOX's dishonest editing, but rather then condemn them you try to defend them by making up crap about me in a desperate attempt to change the subject.
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . I HEARD HOFFA with my own ears calling us Sons of A BITCHES and then Obama going onstage and telling him he is proud of him. so you can play the fox news fox news fox news BS till your hearts content. NOBODY CARE ABOUT IT.
Click to expand...


Lighten up Steph

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDa1W9CE7L8&feature=related]Nasareth - Son Of A Bitch Official Version - YouTube[/ame]

I am a very mean son of a bitch


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems *you had no problem* with those edited interviews with Sarah Palin, why the change?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you can't deny FOX's dishonest editing, but rather then condemn them you try to defend them by making up crap about me in a desperate attempt to change the subject.
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . I HEARD HOFFA with my own ears calling us Sons of A BITCHES and then Obama going onstage and telling him he is proud of him. so you can play the fox news fox news fox news BS till your hearts content. NOBODY CARE ABOUT IT.
Click to expand...


Obama won election by attempting to change his spots. 

He had to fool everyone into thinking he wasn't what he is. 

Now that the spots are clear to everyone they want to say that what we're seeing isn't real. 

We'll see if they can trick enough people the second time.


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you selectively edit out "everyone has a vote" like FOXNews did, Hoffa's statements sound much more nefarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, has everyone already denounced FAUX for their selective editing in order to assign a different meaning to Hoffa's words than he intended and I'm just late to the party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they didn't play the whole damned speech from front to back that's selective editing.
> 
> *Everyone knows exactly what he was saying.
> *
> There was no misunderstanding.
Click to expand...

But only when they hear the unedited clip with the repeated references to VOTING the SOBs out. FOX cut those parts out deliberately to make SUCKERS out of fools like you.

Here is the whole quote with the pieces FOX cobbled together in red and the edited out parts in black.



> *We have to keep an eye on   the battle we face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there   is the Tea Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win   that war. *
> * The one thing about   working people is we like a good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a   war, theyve got a war with us and there is only  going to be one   winner. It is going to be the workers of Michigan and  America  we are   going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*   Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to   succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want   him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who    (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they    send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are    the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to    America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so    glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the   real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I   say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are    doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*


----------



## Stephanie

mudwhistle said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you can't deny FOX's dishonest editing, but rather then condemn them you try to defend them by making up crap about me in a desperate attempt to change the subject.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I HEARD HOFFA with my own ears calling us Sons of A BITCHES and then Obama going onstage and telling him he is proud of him. so you can play the fox news fox news fox news BS till your hearts content. NOBODY CARE ABOUT IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama won election by attempting to change his spots.
> 
> He had to fool everyone into thinking he wasn't what he is.
> 
> Now that the spots are clear to everyone they want to say that what we're seeing isn't real.
> 
> We'll see if they can trick enough people the second time.
Click to expand...


He did indeed. But I don't see a LOT of these same people who voted for the fraud to get suckered a SECOND time. Most people I know don't take kindly to being played for a fool.


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any cons denounce Fox for their deception.
> 
> As usual, they just make it what they want to hear and run with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah, we know you all don't care what he said and now you want to DEFECT from the fact that the Obama WAS there when he called the American citizens sons of a bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, Obama called the same folks "Tea-Baggers"* so I can't see any difference.
> 
> Both of them are assholes.
> 
> I figure to introduce an asshole to the crowd they needed a flamboyant asshole, so Hoffa fit the bill.
Click to expand...

And those same Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers. They even sell "PROUD TO BE A TEABAGGER" buttons at their demonstrations!!!!

This is yet another example of the false outrage of the Right. They're "proud" that they are Teabaggers, but if someone shows respect for their chosen nickname they play the perpetual VICTIM.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah, we know you all don't care what he said and now you want to DEFECT from the fact that the Obama WAS there when he called the American citizens sons of a bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, Obama called the same folks "Tea-Baggers"* so I can't see any difference.
> 
> Both of them are assholes.
> 
> I figure to introduce an asshole to the crowd they needed a flamboyant asshole, so Hoffa fit the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those same Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers. They even sell "PROUD TO BE A TEABAGGER" buttons at their demonstrations!!!!
> 
> This is yet another example of the false outrage of the Right. They're "proud" that they are Teabaggers, but if someone shows respect for their chosen nickname they play the perpetual VICTIM.
Click to expand...


YOU'RE AN IDIOT LOOK AT HIS AGE tea BAGGING DOESN'T MEAN TO HIM WHAT IT MEANS TO YOU.


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> I HEARD HOFFA with my own ears *calling us Sons of A BITCHES* and then Obama going onstage and telling him he is proud of him. so you can play the fox news fox news fox news BS till your hearts content. NOBODY CARE ABOUT IT.


Notice the dramatic backtrack!!! First it was Hoffa made a call to VIOLENCE. Now, BooHoo, they called our elected officials SOBs. 

Now suddenly the Teabaggers who call Americans who disagree with the Teabaggers; Nazis, Gangsters, Thugs, Commies, etc., are suddenly offended when Teabaggers are called the SOBs they are! 

Oh the false outrage!


----------



## Stephanie

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, Obama called the same folks "Tea-Baggers"* so I can't see any difference.
> 
> Both of them are assholes.
> 
> I figure to introduce an asshole to the crowd they needed a flamboyant asshole, so Hoffa fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> And those same Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers. They even sell "PROUD TO BE A TEABAGGER" buttons at their demonstrations!!!!
> 
> This is yet another example of the false outrage of the Right. They're "proud" that they are Teabaggers, but if someone shows respect for their chosen nickname they play the perpetual VICTIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU'RE AN IDIOT LOOK AT HIS AGE tea BAGGING DOESN'T MEAN TO HIM WHAT IT MEANS TO YOU.
Click to expand...


what a dumb reason for them to continue to call these people names..
 I NEVER knew what that WORD meant until the Tea Party and I've been around many moons. but that won't matter to them. the people in the Tea Party aren't worried about some idiots calling them a name, they have MORE IMPORTANT things to worry about.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, Obama called the same folks "Tea-Baggers"* so I can't see any difference.
> 
> Both of them are assholes.
> 
> I figure to introduce an asshole to the crowd they needed a flamboyant asshole, so Hoffa fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> And those same Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers. They even sell "PROUD TO BE A TEABAGGER" buttons at their demonstrations!!!!
> 
> This is yet another example of the false outrage of the Right. They're "proud" that they are Teabaggers, but if someone shows respect for their chosen nickname they play the perpetual VICTIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU'RE AN IDIOT *LOOK AT HIS AGE* tea BAGGING DOESN'T MEAN TO HIM WHAT IT MEANS TO YOU.
Click to expand...

What exactly does his age have to do with the fact that the Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers, and then went out and had buttons made expressing their pride in being Teabaggers, and then sold those Teabgging buttons to people of all ages at the Teabagging demonstrations?????

Are you really STUPID enough to believe that only people his age produced the buttons and sold them at the Teabagging demonstrations????


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HEARD HOFFA with my own ears *calling us Sons of A BITCHES* and then Obama going onstage and telling him he is proud of him. so you can play the fox news fox news fox news BS till your hearts content. NOBODY CARE ABOUT IT.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dramatic backtrack!!! First it was Hoffa made a call to VIOLENCE. Now, BooHoo, they called our elected officials SOBs.
> 
> Now suddenly the Teabaggers who call Americans who disagree with the Teabaggers; Nazis, Gangsters, Thugs, Commies, etc., are suddenly offended when Teabaggers are called the SOBs they are!
> 
> Oh the false outrage!
Click to expand...


Calling millions of voters every name in the book is a great way to get votes.

Drive on Obama. The polls reflect this new tactic. 






http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...ministration/daily_presidential_tracking_poll

Obama ratings sink to new lows as hope fades - The Washington Post

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2011/09/06/Poll-Obamas-approval-ratings-sinking/UPI-78501315319644/

http://www.newsmax.com/Headline/Obama-politico-washington-battleground/2011/09/06/id/409851


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're coming out to be more of a liar than even I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still I am waiting. when are you going to ban yourself?
> 
> OH and in tht post you responded to you claim it was a fail. So now you can't deny you don't know anything about a link.
Click to expand...


I have gone back 12 pages and there IS NO LINK....so...you provide that "so-called" link, or maybe have one of your toadies provide it.   If not in 6 more days, you will do the honorable thing and self-ban for 30 days....then I get to pick your sig for 30 days.   I've got a good one too.

Edited to add, no wonder I didn't recognize the link....you were providing "proof" on Palin when the issue was about Bachman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those same Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers. They even sell "PROUD TO BE A TEABAGGER" buttons at their demonstrations!!!!
> 
> This is yet another example of the false outrage of the Right. They're "proud" that they are Teabaggers, but if someone shows respect for their chosen nickname they play the perpetual VICTIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE AN IDIOT *LOOK AT HIS AGE* tea BAGGING DOESN'T MEAN TO HIM WHAT IT MEANS TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly does his age have to do with the fact that the Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers, and then went out and had buttons made expressing their pride in being Teabaggers, and then sold those Teabgging buttons to people of all ages at the Teabagging demonstrations?????
> 
> Are you really STUPID enough to believe that only people his age produced the buttons and sold them at the Teabagging demonstrations????
Click to expand...


You're an idiot, as I explained to you teabagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I"ve taken the time to do a little research on this thread and this is what I found up to the first of any links YOU have posted on this thread:
> 
> pg 55...this page
> pg 54....4 posts by you, no links
> pg 53...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 52...no posts by you
> pg 51...no posts by you
> pg 50...1 post by you, no links
> pg 49...no posts by you
> pg 48...no posts by you
> pg 47...no posts by you
> pg 46...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 45...1 post by you, a youtube video
> pg 44...2 posts by you, no links
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...from a thread 534 PAGES long.
> 
> How much farther do I have to go back to see this so called "link" of yours that YOU can't even reproduce for us to see?
> 
> You've got a week to prove that you proved me wrong.   It's not looking good for you....you can't even provide a so called "link".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about moving the goal post
> You said
> 
> 
> 
> Show us all those "left got so upset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whole thread is full of libs getting upset.
Click to expand...


Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.

But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:


> Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.



Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...


So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments. 

Different time.

Different place.

Different person.

Savvy?


6 days left.


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those same Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers. They even sell "PROUD TO BE A TEABAGGER" buttons at their demonstrations!!!!
> 
> This is yet another example of the false outrage of the Right. They're "proud" that they are Teabaggers, but if someone shows respect for their chosen nickname they play the perpetual VICTIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE AN IDIOT LOOK AT HIS AGE tea BAGGING DOESN'T MEAN TO HIM WHAT IT MEANS TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a dumb reason for them to continue to call these people names..
> I NEVER knew what that WORD meant until the Tea Party and I've been around many moons. but that won't matter to them. the people in the Tea Party aren't worried about some idiots calling them a name, they have MORE IMPORTANT things to worry about.
Click to expand...

Yet more proof that Crybaby CON$ervatives can dish it out, but whine like little sissies when the Golden Rule bites them in their hypocritical asses!

CON$ loved calling Obama "Osama Obama," which they rationalized was acceptable because Kennedy did it by accident, but if anyone dares to call the Teabaggers the nickname they chose for themselves, then the Teabaggers have a shit fit claiming people are picking on the little crybaby Teabaggers.

July 11. 2005
RUSH: So here's Osama Obama now. One speech at a convention and he's living off it. He's a rookie. He's a rookie senator.

July 11, 2005
RUSH: *Now, if you're wondering why I'm calling him "Obama Osama," Ted Kennedy* was at the National Press Club and made a speech and in the question-and-answer session, he got a question about Obama and *actually called him, "Osama Obama,"* what did he call him? "Obama bin Laden" or something. He did correct himself, but *it caused us -- we had no choice, folks,* we had to do a parody tune out of this.

July 11, 2005
RUSH: Speaking of Ben Nelson, I still have this story of Osama Obama on the front of the stack and it moved to the back. Obama Osama came down from his perch in Illinois to stump for Sen. Nelson here in Florida -- when was it? I guess it was yesterday.

April 2, 2010
RUSH: [reading from Obama's book]  "If Rush Limbaugh's listeners love hearing him call me 'Osama Obama'"-- *I didn't, it was Ted Kennedy that did that

*


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE AN IDIOT *LOOK AT HIS AGE* tea BAGGING DOESN'T MEAN TO HIM WHAT IT MEANS TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does his age have to do with the fact that the Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers, and then went out and had buttons made expressing their pride in being Teabaggers, and then sold those Teabgging buttons to people of all ages at the Teabagging demonstrations?????
> 
> Are you really STUPID enough to believe that only people his age produced the buttons and sold them at the Teabagging demonstrations????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, as I explained to you teabagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you.
Click to expand...


Same word....period.   He's allowed to use it and ed isn't?    Sounds like the same stupid argument used by the religious nuts about the word "marriage"....you guys want to have exclusive use of words now.....   Six days left, btw


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're coming out to be more of a liar than even I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still I am waiting. when are you going to ban yourself?
> 
> OH and in tht post you responded to you claim it was a fail. So now you can't deny you don't know anything about a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have gone back 12 pages and there IS NO LINK....so...you provide that "so-called" link, or maybe have one of your toadies provide it.   If not in 6 more days, you will do the honorable thing and self-ban for 30 days....then I get to pick your sig for 30 days.   I've got a good one too.
Click to expand...




bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I"ve taken the time to do a little research on this thread and this is what I found up to the first of any links YOU have posted on this thread:
> 
> pg 55...this page
> pg 54....4 posts by you, no links
> pg 53...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 52...no posts by you
> pg 51...no posts by you
> pg 50...1 post by you, no links
> pg 49...no posts by you
> pg 48...no posts by you
> pg 47...no posts by you
> pg 46...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 45...1 post by you, a youtube video
> pg 44...2 posts by you, no links
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...from a thread 534 PAGES long.
> 
> How much farther do I have to go back to see this so called "link" of yours that YOU can't even reproduce for us to see?
> 
> You've got a week to prove that you proved me wrong.   It's not looking good for you....you can't even provide a so called "link".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about moving the goal post
> You said
> 
> 
> 
> Show us all those "left got so upset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whole thread is full of libs getting upset.
Click to expand...

When are you going to ban yourself?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still I am waiting. when are you going to ban yourself?
> 
> OH and in tht post you responded to you claim it was a fail. So now you can't deny you don't know anything about a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone back 12 pages and there IS NO LINK....so...you provide that "so-called" link, or maybe have one of your toadies provide it.   If not in 6 more days, you will do the honorable thing and self-ban for 30 days....then I get to pick your sig for 30 days.   I've got a good one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about moving the goal post
> You said
> 
> 
> 
> Show us all those "left got so upset at Bachman's comments"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whole thread is full of libs getting upsetat Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to ban yourself?
Click to expand...


Still waiting for you to show proof of  all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.   Palin threads don't count.   I know you confuse easily....but Palin is NOT Bachman.

Oh, 6 days left.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE AN IDIOT *LOOK AT HIS AGE* tea BAGGING DOESN'T MEAN TO HIM WHAT IT MEANS TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does his age have to do with the fact that the Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers, and then went out and had buttons made expressing their pride in being Teabaggers, and then sold those Teabgging buttons to people of all ages at the Teabagging demonstrations?????
> 
> Are you really STUPID enough to believe that only people his age produced the buttons and sold them at the Teabagging demonstrations????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, as I explained to you teabagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you.
Click to expand...

And you're an , as I explained to you, he didn't make the Teabagger button, and he didn't sell it at the Teabagger demonstrations. 

The fact remains, the Teabaggers chose the Teabagger nickname themselves and it is nothing but false outrage for the Teabaggers to play the VICTIM when they are called Teabaggers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does his age have to do with the fact that the Teabaggers called themselves Teabaggers, and then went out and had buttons made expressing their pride in being Teabaggers, and then sold those Teabgging buttons to people of all ages at the Teabagging demonstrations?????
> 
> Are you really STUPID enough to believe that only people his age produced the buttons and sold them at the Teabagging demonstrations????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, as I explained to you teabagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're an , as I explained to you, he didn't make the Teabagger button, and he didn't sell it at the Teabagger demonstrations.
> 
> The fact remains, the Teabaggers chose the Teabagger nickname themselves and it is nothing but false outrage for the Teabaggers to play the VICTIM when they are called Teabaggers.
Click to expand...

idiot you used the pic in a negative way. As I said to the old man tea bagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you. So stop being a fucking dumbass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone back 12 pages and there IS NO LINK....so...you provide that "so-called" link, or maybe have one of your toadies provide it.   If not in 6 more days, you will do the honorable thing and self-ban for 30 days....then I get to pick your sig for 30 days.   I've got a good one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about moving the goal post
> You said
> 
> 
> That whole thread is full of libs getting upsetat Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to ban yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to show proof of  all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.   Palin threads don't count.   I know you confuse easily....but Palin is NOT Bachman.
> 
> Oh, 6 days left.
Click to expand...


Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, as I explained to you teabagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're an , as I explained to you, he didn't make the Teabagger button, and he didn't sell it at the Teabagger demonstrations.
> 
> The fact remains, the Teabaggers chose the Teabagger nickname themselves and it is nothing but false outrage for the Teabaggers to play the VICTIM when they are called Teabaggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idiot you used the pic in a negative way. As I said to the old man tea bagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you. So stop being a fucking dumbass.
Click to expand...


An old man is smiling and gladly holding up a pin he bought.    How is that a "negative way"?

BTW....did I mention that linking threads about people being upset about Palin is NOT the same as showing people upset at Bachmann?

BTW...did I mention you have 6 days left?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I"ve taken the time to do a little research on this thread and this is what I found up to the first of any links YOU have posted on this thread:
> 
> pg 55...this page
> pg 54....4 posts by you, no links
> pg 53...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 52...no posts by you
> pg 51...no posts by you
> pg 50...1 post by you, no links
> pg 49...no posts by you
> pg 48...no posts by you
> pg 47...no posts by you
> pg 46...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 45...1 post by you, a youtube video
> pg 44...2 posts by you, no links
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...from a thread 534 PAGES long.
> 
> How much farther do I have to go back to see this so called "link" of yours that YOU can't even reproduce for us to see?
> 
> You've got a week to prove that you proved me wrong.   It's not looking good for you....you can't even provide a so called "link".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about moving the goal post
> You said
> 
> 
> That whole thread is full of libs getting upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.
> 
> But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...
> 
> 
> So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments.
> 
> Different time.
> 
> Different place.
> 
> Different person.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 6 days left.
Click to expand...


Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're an , as I explained to you, he didn't make the Teabagger button, and he didn't sell it at the Teabagger demonstrations.
> 
> The fact remains, the Teabaggers chose the Teabagger nickname themselves and it is nothing but false outrage for the Teabaggers to play the VICTIM when they are called Teabaggers.
> 
> 
> 
> idiot you used the pic in a negative way. As I said to the old man tea bagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you. So stop being a fucking dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An old man is smiling and gladly holding up a pin he bought.    How is that a "negative way"?
> 
> BTW....did I mention that linking threads about people being upset about Palin is NOT the same as showing people upset at Bachmann?
> 
> BTW...did I mention you have 6 days left?
Click to expand...

of course a warped bitch like you would see it that way
Did I mention  Bachmann was also mentioned in that thread?


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, as I explained to you teabagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're an , as I explained to you, he didn't make the Teabagger button, and he didn't sell it at the Teabagger demonstrations.
> 
> The fact remains, the Teabaggers chose the Teabagger nickname themselves and it is nothing but false outrage for the Teabaggers to play the VICTIM when they are called Teabaggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idiot *you used the pic in a negative way.* As I said to the old man tea bagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you. So stop being a fucking dumbass.
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT 
I used the pic to show that the Teabaggers chose the nickname THEMSELVES. As I pointed out earlier, CON$ rationalized it was acceptable to call Obama "Osama" because someone did it by accident, but have a shit fit if the Teabaggers are called the name they chose for themselves. So stop being a fucking .


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Voting is not violence.
> 
> The 1.5 minute one is the dishonestly edited FOX video YOU defended. It removes all references to voting in November to change the context from voting to violence. And YOU know it. It is no more violent then this quote from Moochele Bachmann, "We need to have your help for candidates like me. * We need you to take out some of these bad guys.&#8221; *Both are imploring people to vote.
> 
> Now this IS violent rhetoric:
> *Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out.* Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!
> Steve King, Republican US Rep., Iowa, March 21, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are flat out wrong...this is the video I keep posting
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f65xilSDyso"]James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> *And both King and Hoffa use the same line  "lets take them out" *- King  "lets take these sons a bitches out" -Hoffa
> 
> You sound so full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so does Bachmann, the difference is the context for Hoffa and Bachmann is VOTING and the context for King is "Let's beat the other side to a pulp."
> 
> 4 times in the video you keep posting and ignoring Hoffa refers to VOTING, setting the context for how to take the SOBs out. No matter how many times you ignore those 4 VOTING references they won't go away, and you just make a fool of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on the battle we  face &#8212; a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there is the Tea  Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win that war. *
> * The one thing about working people is we like a  good fight. And you know  what, they&#8217;ve got a war, they&#8217;ve got a war  with us and there is only  going to be one winner. It is going to be the  workers of Michigan and  America &#8211; we are going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November. *We&#8217;ve  got a bunch of people there that don&#8217;t&#8217; want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party &#8211; the people who don&#8217;t want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by what&#8217;s going on. *Well, guess what,  we&#8217;ve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.&#8221;
> We&#8217;ve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   &#8230;(inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and they&#8217;ve got the audacity to say &#8216;where are   the jobs?&#8217;
> Well I&#8217;ve got news for you. It&#8217;s time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. That&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs&#8230;(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> That&#8217;s what we are going to tell America&#8230;..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.&#8221;*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So your comeback to that is Bachman is an idiot?  

Thanks for proving my point and showing that you realize you picked a horrible comparison since the one you said was violent used identical rhetoric to Hoffa, rep king whom you quoted was referring to voting too.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> idiot you used the pic in a negative way. As I said to the old man tea bagging does not mean the same to him as it does to you. So stop being a fucking dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old man is smiling and gladly holding up a pin he bought.    How is that a "negative way"?
> 
> BTW....did I mention that linking threads about people being upset about Palin is NOT the same as showing people upset at Bachmann?
> 
> BTW...did I mention you have 6 days left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course a warped bitch like you would see it that way
> *Did I mention  Bachmann was also mentioned in that thread?*
Click to expand...

But did the Left show false outrage for Moochele Backmann saying this in that thread: * "We need you to take out some of these bad guys. *If you remember, that was the original claim!


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about moving the goal post
> You said
> 
> 
> That whole thread is full of libs getting upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.
> 
> But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...
> 
> 
> So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments.
> 
> Different time.
> 
> Different place.
> 
> Different person.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 6 days left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
Click to expand...


My word is good....and if Bachman is mentioned in that thread which is over 500 pages, why did you ONLY link to a post which is about Palin and her flyer.

Still waiting for your evidence that  *"left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments* 

Show the Left all upset 
Show that in threads about our upset
Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.

Tick Tock....6 more days.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are flat out wrong...this is the video I keep posting
> 
> James Hoffa 'Let's Take These Son of a Bitches Out Video' RightFace.us - YouTube
> 
> 
> *And both King and Hoffa use the same line  "lets take them out" *- King  "lets take these sons a bitches out" -Hoffa
> 
> You sound so full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> And so does Bachmann, the difference is the context for Hoffa and Bachmann is VOTING and the context for King is "Let's beat the other side to a pulp."
> 
> 4 times in the video you keep posting and ignoring Hoffa refers to VOTING, setting the context for how to take the SOBs out. No matter how many times you ignore those 4 VOTING references they won't go away, and you just make a fool of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have to keep an eye on the battle we  face  a war on workers. And you  see it everywhere there is the Tea  Party.  And you know there is only  one way to beat and win that war. *
> * The one thing about working people is we like a  good fight. And you know  what, theyve got a war, theyve got a war  with us and there is only  going to be one winner. It is going to be the  workers of Michigan and  America  we are going to win that war.* All the way.
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November. *Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?*  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march.* President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your comeback to that is Bachman is an idiot?
> 
> Thanks for proving my point and showing that you realize you picked a horrible comparison since the one you said was violent used identical rhetoric to Hoffa, *the guy you quoted was referring to voting too*.
Click to expand...

Still playing dumb. I didn't call Moochele Bachmann an idiot, YOU just did. I showed that taken out of context by not including the whole quote, Moochele could be said to be calling for violence too, but with the whole quote it is clear that, like Hoffa, she is calling for people to vote.

However the Steve King (R) Iowa quote in context was calling for violence not votes. You can tell by the words "Lets beat that other side to a pulp!" that preceded "Lets take them out." A call to beat people to a pulp is not a call to vote. Neither is a call to "chase them down" a call to vote.
Get it?

*Lets beat that other side to a pulp!* Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!
-Steve King R Iowa March 21, 2010


----------



## L.K.Eder

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so does Bachmann, the difference is the context for Hoffa and Bachmann is VOTING and the context for King is "Let's beat the other side to a pulp."
> 
> 4 times in the video you keep posting and ignoring Hoffa refers to VOTING, setting the context for how to take the SOBs out. No matter how many times you ignore those 4 VOTING references they won't go away, and you just make a fool of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your comeback to that is Bachman is an idiot?
> 
> Thanks for proving my point and showing that you realize you picked a horrible comparison since the one you said was violent used identical rhetoric to Hoffa, *the guy you quoted was referring to voting too*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still playing dumb. I didn't call Moochele Bachmann an idiot, YOU just did. I showed that taken out of context by not including the whole quote, Moochele could be said to be calling for violence too, but with the whole quote it is clear that, like Hoffa, she is calling for people to vote.
> 
> However the Steve King (R) Iowa quote in context was calling for violence not votes. You can tell by the words "Lets beat that other side to a pulp!" that preceded "Lets take them out." A call to beat people to a pulp is not a call to vote. Neither is a call to "chase them down" a call to vote.
> Get it?
> 
> *Lets beat that other side to a pulp!* Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!
> -Steve King R Iowa March 21, 2010
Click to expand...


d'uh.

"reckoning" is iowan slang. it means "election". whenever "reckoning" is mentioned at the end of a tirade, its meaning (election) extends to the whole tirade and gives the context needed to hand the tiradeur the moral high ground.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.
> 
> But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:
> 
> 
> Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...
> 
> 
> So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments.
> 
> Different time.
> 
> Different place.
> 
> Different person.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 6 days left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My word is good....and if Bachman is mentioned in that thread which is over 500 pages, why did you ONLY link to a post which is about Palin and her flyer.
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that  *"left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments*
> 
> Show the Left all upset
> Show that in threads about our upset
> Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.
> 
> Tick Tock....6 more days.
Click to expand...


Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
Tic Toc Tic Toc


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so does Bachmann, the difference is the context for Hoffa and Bachmann is VOTING and the context for King is "Let's beat the other side to a pulp."
> 
> 4 times in the video you keep posting and ignoring Hoffa refers to VOTING, setting the context for how to take the SOBs out. No matter how many times you ignore those 4 VOTING references they won't go away, and you just make a fool of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your comeback to that is Bachman is an idiot?
> 
> Thanks for proving my point and showing that you realize you picked a horrible comparison since the one you said was violent used identical rhetoric to Hoffa, *the guy you quoted was referring to voting too*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still playing dumb. I didn't call Moochele Bachmann an idiot, YOU just did. I showed that taken out of context by not including the whole quote, Moochele could be said to be calling for violence too, but with the whole quote it is clear that, like Hoffa, she is calling for people to vote.
> 
> However the Steve King (R) Iowa quote in context was calling for violence not votes. You can tell by the words "Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp!" that preceded "Let&#8217;s take them out." A call to beat people to a pulp is not a call to vote. Neither is a call to "chase them down" a call to vote.
> Get it?
> 
> *Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp!* Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!
> -Steve King R Iowa March 21, 2010
Click to expand...

No shit i was summarizing what your post read like to me and that summary is "Bachman is an idiot" and I agree she is an idiot.

Both King and Hoffa are referring to doing things by "Voting" and both used violent imagry to express their desire for the outcome of their constituents/supporters voting.   Yet you say king's is violent but hoffa's isn't.   The only difference between the 2 is political party affiliation so it shows that your just being a partisan hack.

Your very reasoning for why king's comments about voting are violent can be equally applied to hoffa's comments about voting


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My word is good....and if Bachman is mentioned in that thread which is over 500 pages, why did you ONLY link to a post which is about Palin and her flyer.
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that  *"left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments*
> 
> Show the Left all upset
> Show that in threads about our upset
> Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.
> 
> Tick Tock....6 more days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and *Bachman was metioned in that thread.*
> Tic Toc Tic Toc
Click to expand...

But was Moochele mentioned for the quote I posted??? You claimed the Left got upset when Moochele used the "take out" words and the false outrage over Hoffa was "your turn to get upset" That means YOU have to link to the Left's outrage over Moochele using the "take out" words before Hoffa.

PS - I love how you blame Obama for the false outrage on the Right. 
How exactly can a "good leader" prevent you perpetual VICTIMS from spewing your false outrage over nothing?????

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html


bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said* now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My word is good....and if Bachman is mentioned in that thread which is over 500 pages, why did you ONLY link to a post which is about Palin and her flyer.
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that  *"left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments*
> 
> Show the Left all upset
> Show that in threads about our upset
> Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.
> 
> Tick Tock....6 more days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> Tic Toc Tic Toc
Click to expand...



"mentioned" is a lot different than "left got so upset" threads.

Beside, where IS that so-called "mention"?  You've not shown us that "mention".


Me:  





> Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.



LittleTraitor:  





> Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.



Seriously?      

Tick Tock...6 more days.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> My word is good....and if Bachman is mentioned in that thread which is over 500 pages, why did you ONLY link to a post which is about Palin and her flyer.
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that  *"left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments*
> 
> Show the Left all upset
> Show that in threads about our upset
> Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.
> 
> Tick Tock....6 more days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> Tic Toc Tic Toc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "mentioned" is a lot different than "left got so upset" threads.
> 
> Beside, where IS that so-called "mention"?  You've not shown us that "mention".
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LittleTraitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Tick Tock...6 more days.
Click to expand...


You're wasting time with all this distraction you have 6 days and thats all Tic Toc Tic Toc


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> My word is good....and if Bachman is mentioned in that thread which is over 500 pages, why did you ONLY link to a post which is about Palin and her flyer.
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that  *"left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments*
> 
> Show the Left all upset
> Show that in threads about our upset
> Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.
> 
> Tick Tock....6 more days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and *Bachman was metioned in that thread.*
> Tic Toc Tic Toc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But was Moochele mentioned for the quote I posted??? You claimed the Left got upset when Moochele used the "take out" words and the false outrage over Hoffa was "your turn to get upset" That means YOU have to link to the Left's outrage over Moochele using the "take out" words before Hoffa.
> 
> PS - I love how you blame Obama for the false outrage on the Right.
> How exactly can a "good leader" prevent you perpetual VICTIMS from spewing your false outrage over nothing?????
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said* now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You're snared in your own little trap.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your comeback to that is Bachman is an idiot?
> 
> Thanks for proving my point and showing that you realize you picked a horrible comparison since the one you said was violent used identical rhetoric to Hoffa, *the guy you quoted was referring to voting too*.
> 
> 
> 
> Still playing dumb. I didn't call Moochele Bachmann an idiot, YOU just did. I showed that taken out of context by not including the whole quote, Moochele could be said to be calling for violence too, but with the whole quote it is clear that, like Hoffa, she is calling for people to vote.
> 
> However the Steve King (R) Iowa quote in context was calling for violence not votes. You can tell by the words "Lets beat that other side to a pulp!" that preceded "Lets take them out." A call to beat people to a pulp is not a call to vote. Neither is a call to "chase them down" a call to vote.
> Get it?
> 
> *Lets beat that other side to a pulp!* Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!
> -Steve King R Iowa March 21, 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit i was summarizing what your post read like to me and that summary is "Bachman is an idiot" and I agree she is an idiot.
> 
> *Both King and Hoffa are referring to doing things by "Voting" *and both used violent imagry to express their desire for the outcome of their constituents/supporters voting.   Yet you say king's is violent but hoffa's isn't.   The only difference between the 2 is political party affiliation so it shows that your just being a partisan hack.
> 
> Your very reasoning for why king's comments about voting are violent can be equally applied to hoffa's comments about voting
Click to expand...

Then please *show the words King used to indicate he was talking about VOTING!* I've never heard "beating people to a pulp" or "chase them down" used to indicate voting.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and *Bachman was metioned in that thread.*
> Tic Toc Tic Toc
> 
> 
> 
> But was Moochele mentioned for the quote I posted??? You claimed the Left got upset when Moochele used the "take out" words and the false outrage over Hoffa was "your turn to get upset" That means YOU have to link to the Left's outrage over Moochele using the "take out" words before Hoffa.
> 
> PS - I love how you blame Obama for the false outrage on the Right.
> How exactly can a "good leader" prevent you perpetual VICTIMS from spewing your false outrage over nothing?????
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said* now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're snared in your own little trap.
Click to expand...


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no link in THIS post of yours either.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I"ve taken the time to do a little research on this thread and this is what I found up to the first of any links YOU have posted on this thread:
> 
> pg 55...this page
> pg 54....4 posts by you, no links
> pg 53...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 52...no posts by you
> pg 51...no posts by you
> pg 50...1 post by you, no links
> pg 49...no posts by you
> pg 48...no posts by you
> pg 47...no posts by you
> pg 46...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 45...1 post by you, a youtube video
> pg 44...2 posts by you, no links
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...from a thread 534 PAGES long.
> 
> How much farther do I have to go back to see this so called "link" of yours that YOU can't even reproduce for us to see?
> 
> You've got a week to prove that you proved me wrong.   It's not looking good for you....you can't even provide a so called "link".
Click to expand...

Still waiting for those condemnations of all those leftwing radical organizations who purpotrate violence against political rivals.


----------



## Big Fitz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and *Bachman was metioned in that thread.*
> Tic Toc Tic Toc
> 
> 
> 
> But was Moochele mentioned for the quote I posted??? You claimed the Left got upset when Moochele used the "take out" words and the false outrage over Hoffa was "your turn to get upset" That means YOU have to link to the Left's outrage over Moochele using the "take out" words before Hoffa.
> 
> PS - I love how you blame Obama for the false outrage on the Right.
> How exactly can a "good leader" prevent you perpetual VICTIMS from spewing your false outrage over nothing?????
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said* now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're snared in your own little trap.
Click to expand...

He could slam his dick in a bear trap and not notice.

EdtheCretin has very advanced Rush Derangement Syndrome, and therefore has nothing of value to add to any conversation because he goes off like horses at the name "Blucher" whenever Rush's name is mentioned.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I"ve taken the time to do a little research on this thread and this is what I found up to the first of any links YOU have posted on this thread:
> 
> pg 55...this page
> pg 54....4 posts by you, no links
> pg 53...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 52...no posts by you
> pg 51...no posts by you
> pg 50...1 post by you, no links
> pg 49...no posts by you
> pg 48...no posts by you
> pg 47...no posts by you
> pg 46...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 45...1 post by you, a youtube video
> pg 44...2 posts by you, no links
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...from a thread 534 PAGES long.
> 
> How much farther do I have to go back to see this so called "link" of yours that YOU can't even reproduce for us to see?
> 
> You've got a week to prove that you proved me wrong.   It's not looking good for you....you can't even provide a so called "link".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about moving the goal post
> You said
> 
> 
> That whole thread is full of libs getting upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.
> 
> But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...
> 
> 
> So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments.
> 
> Different time.
> 
> Different place.
> 
> Different person.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 6 days left.
Click to expand...

Ahhh yes... The derangement we feel towards Palin is NOTHING like the derangement we feel against Bachmann or BOOOOOOOSHH!!! or Perry or..... or... or....

Day Two of the "Boedecea fights her Terminal Hypocrisy Disease.

Gonna take the cure and condemn your friends for doing what you claim they don't?


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it you responded to it but ignored it It's not my fault you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I"ve taken the time to do a little research on this thread and this is what I found up to the first of any links YOU have posted on this thread:
> 
> pg 55...this page
> pg 54....4 posts by you, no links
> pg 53...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 52...no posts by you
> pg 51...no posts by you
> pg 50...1 post by you, no links
> pg 49...no posts by you
> pg 48...no posts by you
> pg 47...no posts by you
> pg 46...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 45...1 post by you, a youtube video
> pg 44...2 posts by you, no links
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...from a thread 534 PAGES long.
> 
> How much farther do I have to go back to see this so called "link" of yours that YOU can't even reproduce for us to see?
> 
> You've got a week to prove that you proved me wrong.   It's not looking good for you....you can't even provide a so called "link".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for those condemnations of all those leftwing radical organizations who purpotrate violence against political rivals.
Click to expand...


You missed my comments about Anarchists?


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about moving the goal post
> You said
> 
> 
> That whole thread is full of libs getting upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.
> 
> But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...
> 
> 
> So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments.
> 
> Different time.
> 
> Different place.
> 
> Different person.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 6 days left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh yes... The derangement we feel towards Palin is NOTHING like the derangement we feel against Bachmann or BOOOOOOOSHH!!! or Perry or..... or... or....
> 
> Day Two of the "Boedecea fights her Terminal Hypocrisy Disease.
> 
> Gonna take the cure and condemn your friends for doing what you claim they don't?
Click to expand...

I must say, you are in good shape for carrying LittleTraitor's water for him.   Maybe YOU can find those Leftist Threads about Bachman's comments.   He seems to be struggling and he only has 6 days left.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I"ve taken the time to do a little research on this thread and this is what I found up to the first of any links YOU have posted on this thread:
> 
> pg 55...this page
> pg 54....4 posts by you, no links
> pg 53...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 52...no posts by you
> pg 51...no posts by you
> pg 50...1 post by you, no links
> pg 49...no posts by you
> pg 48...no posts by you
> pg 47...no posts by you
> pg 46...3 posts by you, no links
> pg 45...1 post by you, a youtube video
> pg 44...2 posts by you, no links
> pg 43...1 post by you with a link to a post by MarkATL with two other people quoted (not me)...from a thread 534 PAGES long.
> 
> How much farther do I have to go back to see this so called "link" of yours that YOU can't even reproduce for us to see?
> 
> You've got a week to prove that you proved me wrong.   It's not looking good for you....you can't even provide a so called "link".
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for those condemnations of all those leftwing radical organizations who purpotrate violence against political rivals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed my comments about Anarchists?
Click to expand...

So you are calling all of those organization I listed anarchists?

Nice try to muddy the waters, but sorry.  Your heros like Cindy Sheehan are not anarchists.  They are socialist fuckballs just like you.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.
> 
> But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:
> 
> 
> Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...
> 
> 
> So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments.
> 
> Different time.
> 
> Different place.
> 
> Different person.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 6 days left.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes... The derangement we feel towards Palin is NOTHING like the derangement we feel against Bachmann or BOOOOOOOSHH!!! or Perry or..... or... or....
> 
> Day Two of the "Boedecea fights her Terminal Hypocrisy Disease.
> 
> Gonna take the cure and condemn your friends for doing what you claim they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must say, you are in good shape for carrying LittleTraitor's water for him.   Maybe YOU can find those Leftist Threads about Bachman's comments.   He seems to be struggling and he only has 6 days left.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm not playing your game.

You're a goddamn hypocrite, you've been caught, publicaly exposed, and although nobody else doubts your status as such, you still wander around like a fool in denial.

Why the fuck should anyone play your little game?


----------



## bodecea

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But was Moochele mentioned for the quote I posted??? You claimed the Left got upset when Moochele used the "take out" words and the false outrage over Hoffa was "your turn to get upset" That means YOU have to link to the Left's outrage over Moochele using the "take out" words before Hoffa.
> 
> PS - I love how you blame Obama for the false outrage on the Right.
> How exactly can a "good leader" prevent you perpetual VICTIMS from spewing your false outrage over nothing?????
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're snared in your own little trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I love it when he talks to himself like that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Article 15 said:


> When you selectively edit out "everyone has a vote" like FOXNews did, Hoffa's statements sound much more nefarious.



No it doesn't, it sounds plenty nefarious either way.

The DNC hate machine is advocating violence.

For years, DNC hate sites like Media Matters and KOS have incited violence, but this is different, you have the failed president of the United States supporting calls for political violence directly.


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes... The derangement we feel towards Palin is NOTHING like the derangement we feel against Bachmann or BOOOOOOOSHH!!! or Perry or..... or... or....
> 
> Day Two of the "Boedecea fights her Terminal Hypocrisy Disease.
> 
> Gonna take the cure and condemn your friends for doing what you claim they don't?
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, you are in good shape for carrying LittleTraitor's water for him.   Maybe YOU can find those Leftist Threads about Bachman's comments.   He seems to be struggling and he only has 6 days left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I'm not playing your game.
> 
> You're a goddamn hypocrite, you've been caught, publicaly exposed, and although nobody else doubts your status as such, you still wander around like a fool in denial.
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone play your little game?
Click to expand...


How, pray tell, have I been exposed?    Just because you say so?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still playing dumb. I didn't call Moochele Bachmann an idiot, YOU just did. I showed that taken out of context by not including the whole quote, Moochele could be said to be calling for violence too, but with the whole quote it is clear that, like Hoffa, she is calling for people to vote.
> 
> However the Steve King (R) Iowa quote in context was calling for violence not votes. You can tell by the words "Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp!" that preceded "Let&#8217;s take them out." A call to beat people to a pulp is not a call to vote. Neither is a call to "chase them down" a call to vote.
> Get it?
> 
> *Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp!* Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!
> -Steve King R Iowa March 21, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> No shit i was summarizing what your post read like to me and that summary is "Bachman is an idiot" and I agree she is an idiot.
> 
> *Both King and Hoffa are referring to doing things by "Voting" *and both used violent imagry to express their desire for the outcome of their constituents/supporters voting.   Yet you say king's is violent but hoffa's isn't.   The only difference between the 2 is political party affiliation so it shows that your just being a partisan hack.
> 
> Your very reasoning for why king's comments about voting are violent can be equally applied to hoffa's comments about voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then please *show the words King used to indicate he was talking about VOTING!* I've never heard "beating people to a pulp" or "chase them down" used to indicate voting.
Click to expand...


Sure but can you provide proof that those were his exact words (i can't find a phsyical transcript/video of him saying what you claim.....unlike the full context video that i posted of hoffa's comments)   

EDIT:  I found it but am still trying to find the full context surrounding the actual comment.   I remember hearing it and I remember king saying that they needed to win in the election just prior to that comment......sooooo......get the context if your going to claim he was just being violent and not talking about an election just like hoffa.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, you are in good shape for carrying LittleTraitor's water for him.   Maybe YOU can find those Leftist Threads about Bachman's comments.   He seems to be struggling and he only has 6 days left.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not playing your game.
> 
> You're a goddamn hypocrite, you've been caught, publicaly exposed, and although nobody else doubts your status as such, you still wander around like a fool in denial.
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone play your little game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How, pray tell, have I been exposed?    Just because you say so?
Click to expand...

Actually, just because you keep opening your fat trap.

So, ready to condemn those organizations again?

Or are you gonna pop lavender smoke and run away from intellectual honesty and hide in the hypocrisy bush, again?


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not playing your game.
> 
> You're a goddamn hypocrite, you've been caught, publicaly exposed, and although nobody else doubts your status as such, you still wander around like a fool in denial.
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone play your little game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How, pray tell, have I been exposed?    Just because you say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, just because you keep opening your fat trap.
Click to expand...

OK, so you are admitting it's because I DARE to speak my mind.   You don't like it that people disagree with you.   We get that.   But you'll have to have better evidence than that...at least in an adult world.


> So, ready to condemn those organizations again?



Easy peasy...any VIOLENT organization, Left, Right, Anarchist is condemned, strongly, by me...have been condemned and continue to be condemned.



> Or are you gonna* pop lavender smoke* and run away from intellectual honesty and hide in the hypocrisy bush, again?




Oh, how fabulous!   

Now....tote that water, boy.


----------



## L.K.Eder

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit i was summarizing what your post read like to me and that summary is "Bachman is an idiot" and I agree she is an idiot.
> 
> *Both King and Hoffa are referring to doing things by "Voting" *and both used violent imagry to express their desire for the outcome of their constituents/supporters voting.   Yet you say king's is violent but hoffa's isn't.   The only difference between the 2 is political party affiliation so it shows that your just being a partisan hack.
> 
> Your very reasoning for why king's comments about voting are violent can be equally applied to hoffa's comments about voting
> 
> 
> 
> Then please *show the words King used to indicate he was talking about VOTING!* I've never heard "beating people to a pulp" or "chase them down" used to indicate voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but can you provide proof that those were his exact words (i can't find a phsyical transcript/video of him saying what you claim.....unlike the full context video that i posted of hoffa's comments)
> 
> EDIT:  I found it but am still trying to find the full context surrounding the actual comment.   I remember hearing it and I remember king saying that they needed to win in the election just prior to that comment......sooooo......get the context if your going to claim he was just being violent and not talking about an election just like hoffa.
Click to expand...


the context of the king quote is that hcr was just passed, he was addressing angry teabaggers and then threatened secession.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit i was summarizing what your post read like to me and that summary is "Bachman is an idiot" and I agree she is an idiot.
> 
> *Both King and Hoffa are referring to doing things by "Voting" *and both used violent imagry to express their desire for the outcome of their constituents/supporters voting.   Yet you say king's is violent but hoffa's isn't.   The only difference between the 2 is political party affiliation so it shows that your just being a partisan hack.
> 
> Your very reasoning for why king's comments about voting are violent can be equally applied to hoffa's comments about voting
> 
> 
> 
> Then please *show the words King used to indicate he was talking about VOTING!* I've never heard "beating people to a pulp" or "chase them down" used to indicate voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but can you provide proof that those were his exact words (i can't find a phsyical transcript/video of him saying what you claim.....unlike the full context video that i posted of hoffa's comments)
> 
> EDIT:  I found it but am still trying to find the full context surrounding the actual comment.*   I remember hearing it and I remember king saying that they needed to win in the election just prior to that comment*......sooooo......get the context if your going to claim he was just being violent and not talking about an election just like hoffa.
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT!
You always make up personal shit, like having family members threatened by Hoffa. King was talking about secession not voting in an election before he called on the Teabaggers to beat Americans to a pulp.



> If I could start a country with a bunch of people, theyd be the folks  who were standing with us the last few days. Lets hope we dont have to  do that! Lets beat that other side to a pulp! Lets chase them down.  Theres going to be a reckoning!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

L.K.Eder said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then please *show the words King used to indicate he was talking about VOTING!* I've never heard "beating people to a pulp" or "chase them down" used to indicate voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but can you provide proof that those were his exact words (i can't find a phsyical transcript/video of him saying what you claim.....unlike the full context video that i posted of hoffa's comments)
> 
> EDIT:  I found it but am still trying to find the full context surrounding the actual comment.   I remember hearing it and I remember king saying that they needed to win in the election just prior to that comment......sooooo......get the context if your going to claim he was just being violent and not talking about an election just like hoffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the context of the king quote is that hcr was just passed, he was addressing angry teabaggers and then threatened secession.
Click to expand...


Yeah he was talking about beating them at the polls in the upcoming congressional election , i remember he said that if we can't beat them at the polls maybe we need to start our own country but "Let&#8217;s hope we don&#8217;t have to do that! Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp! Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!"

I notice none of the sources with this quote, all liberal blogs and web outlets, contain what was said leading up to those comments.


So ED, if you think king is being violent but not hoffa your being a hypocrite since both were talking about elections........i say both were wrong in their language, how about you?


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How, pray tell, have I been exposed?    Just because you say so?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just because you keep opening your fat trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so you are admitting it's because I DARE to speak my mind.   You don't like it that people disagree with you.   We get that.   But you'll have to have better evidence than that...at least in an adult world.
> 
> 
> 
> So, ready to condemn those organizations again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy peasy...any VIOLENT organization, Left, Right, Anarchist is condemned, strongly, by me...have been condemned and continue to be condemned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you gonna* pop lavender smoke* and run away from intellectual honesty and hide in the hypocrisy bush, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how fabulous!
> 
> Now....tote that water, boy.
Click to expand...

Good girl.  here's a rawhide.  I guess you just have to be beaten repeatedly before you'll do the right thing.  

Don't worry, it's typical for your breed of politics.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but can you provide proof that those were his exact words (i can't find a phsyical transcript/video of him saying what you claim.....unlike the full context video that i posted of hoffa's comments)
> 
> EDIT:  I found it but am still trying to find the full context surrounding the actual comment.   I remember hearing it and I remember king saying that they needed to win in the election just prior to that comment......sooooo......get the context if your going to claim he was just being violent and not talking about an election just like hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the context of the king quote is that hcr was just passed, he was addressing angry teabaggers and then threatened secession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he was talking about beating them at the polls in the upcoming congressional election , i remember he said that if we can't beat them at the polls maybe we need to start our own country but "Lets hope we dont have to do that! Lets beat that other side to a pulp! Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!"
> 
> I notice none of the sources with this quote, all liberal blogs and web outlets, contain what was said leading up to those comments.
> 
> 
> So ED, if you think king is being violent but not hoffa your being a hypocrite since both were talking about elections........i say both were wrong in their language, how about you?
Click to expand...

Here's a video, King edited the beat the pulp part out, obviously knowing it was a call to violence and not to vote. If you notice he also calls it a war, and this is well more than a year BEFORE Hoffa. In any case, there is no call to vote from King!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NwaSuUzgxg]Support the "Steve King Health Care Repeal Bill" Call Congress NOW! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then please *show the words King used to indicate he was talking about VOTING!* I've never heard "beating people to a pulp" or "chase them down" used to indicate voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but can you provide proof that those were his exact words (i can't find a phsyical transcript/video of him saying what you claim.....unlike the full context video that i posted of hoffa's comments)
> 
> EDIT:  I found it but am still trying to find the full context surrounding the actual comment.*   I remember hearing it and I remember king saying that they needed to win in the election just prior to that comment*......sooooo......get the context if your going to claim he was just being violent and not talking about an election just like hoffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> You always make up personal shit, like having family members threatened by Hoffa. King was talking about secession not voting in an election before he called on the Teabaggers to beat Americans to a pulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could start a country with a bunch of people, theyd be the folks  who were standing with us the last few days. Lets hope we dont have to  do that! Lets beat that other side to a pulp! Lets chase them down.  Theres going to be a reckoning!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnmmykiJSME]Paprika Scene - YouTube[/ame]

I dunno, this is all I'm hearing.  Still waiting for him to run and jump out the window laughing hysterically though.


----------



## bodecea

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just because you keep opening your fat trap.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you are admitting it's because I DARE to speak my mind.   You don't like it that people disagree with you.   We get that.   But you'll have to have better evidence than that...at least in an adult world.
> 
> 
> Easy peasy...any VIOLENT organization, Left, Right, Anarchist is condemned, strongly, by me...have been condemned and continue to be condemned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you gonna* pop lavender smoke* and run away from intellectual honesty and hide in the hypocrisy bush, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how fabulous!
> 
> Now....tote that water, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good girl.  here's a rawhide.  I guess you just have to be beaten repeatedly before you'll do the right thing.
> 
> Don't worry, it's typical for your breed of politics.
Click to expand...


Except I've been saying that for quite a while....apparently, you are one of those short - term memory loss people....you need constant affirmation from people of the obvious.  That's ok...we don't discriminate against people with handicaps in this country.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the context of the king quote is that hcr was just passed, he was addressing angry teabaggers and then threatened secession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was talking about beating them at the polls in the upcoming congressional election , i remember he said that if we can't beat them at the polls maybe we need to start our own country but "Lets hope we dont have to do that! Lets beat that other side to a pulp! Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!"
> 
> I notice none of the sources with this quote, all liberal blogs and web outlets, contain what was said leading up to those comments.
> 
> 
> So ED, if you think king is being violent but not hoffa your being a hypocrite since both were talking about elections........i say both were wrong in their language, how about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a video, King edited the beat the pulp part out, obviously knowing it was a call to violence and not to vote. If you notice he also calls it a war, and this is well more than a year BEFORE Hoffa. In any case, there is no call to vote from King!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NwaSuUzgxg]Support the "Steve King Health Care Repeal Bill" Call Congress NOW! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Thanks for the vid, i do remember the speech and i remember him talking about voting out the dems prior to when that starts it.

So its either you find both king and hoffa's rhetoric wrong, you find nothing wrong with either one, or you personally are a hypocrite.

I'll go with saying both were wrong to use that type of violent rhetoric, even if they are both talking about voting, in light of what the new norm for this type of talk is in the country.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> OK, so you are admitting it's because I DARE to speak my mind.



Speak your mind? You have no mind.

You merely post bullshit points from KOS and the other hate sites.  You have no capacity for formulating a thought.



> You don't like it that people disagree with you.



"Disagree" indicates an ability to reason, you are an automaton, you merely drone idiocy. You can neither agree nor disagree, you can only recite.




> We get that.   But you'll have to have better evidence than that...at least in an adult world.





> Easy peasy...any VIOLENT organization, Left, Right, Anarchist is condemned, strongly, by me...have been condemned and continue to be condemned.



So you openly condemn Jimmy Hoffa Jr. and Barack Obama for their incendiary and violent rhetoric? 

Yes or no, Doorknob?



> Oh, how fabulous!
> 
> Now....tote that water, boy.



So you openly condemn Jimmy Hoffa Jr. and Barack Obama for their incendiary and violent rhetoric? 

Yes or no, Doorknob?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Big Fitz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes... The derangement we feel towards Palin is NOTHING like the derangement we feel against Bachmann or BOOOOOOOSHH!!! or Perry or..... or... or....
> 
> Day Two of the "Boedecea fights her Terminal Hypocrisy Disease.
> 
> Gonna take the cure and condemn your friends for doing what you claim they don't?
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, you are in good shape for carrying LittleTraitor's water for him.   Maybe YOU can find those Leftist Threads about Bachman's comments.   He seems to be struggling and he only has 6 days left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I'm not playing your game.
> 
> You're a goddamn hypocrite, you've been caught, publicaly exposed, and although nobody else doubts your status as such, you still wander around like a fool in denial.
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone play your little game?
Click to expand...

Yep she knows shes wrong but too ignorant to say it.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, you are in good shape for carrying LittleTraitor's water for him.   Maybe YOU can find those Leftist Threads about Bachman's comments.   He seems to be struggling and he only has 6 days left.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not playing your game.
> 
> You're a goddamn hypocrite, you've been caught, publicaly exposed, and although nobody else doubts your status as such, you still wander around like a fool in denial.
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone play your little game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep she knows shes wrong but too ignorant to say it.
Click to expand...


I'm wrong?

You didn't say this?


> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said* now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.



and when asked to prove the bolded part gave me a link to a 500+ page thread about a shooting in AZ and complaints about PALIN?

and then, when called on THAT, you mumble something about 





> Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.


 which PROVES you acknowledge your link to be inadequate.

6 days left...tick tock   Plenty of time to show us those Leftist comments about being "so upset when Bachman said" whatever she said.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone back 12 pages and there IS NO LINK....so...you provide that "so-called" link, or maybe have one of your toadies provide it.   If not in 6 more days, you will do the honorable thing and self-ban for 30 days....then I get to pick your sig for 30 days.   I've got a good one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy.html
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about moving the goal post
> You said
> 
> 
> That whole thread is full of libs getting upsetat Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to ban yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to show proof of  all those "left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments.   Palin threads don't count.   I know you confuse easily....but Palin is NOT Bachman.
> 
> Oh, 6 days left.
Click to expand...

6 days left, or what?......Ya' fuckin' lunatic?

What are you gonna do, Chester, kick his ass?

Btw, did ya; ever make that link between Palin's map and Giffords hole in her head?

I mean, you've been infering there's a link, but have yet to see you provide it.

Tic toc, tic toc, *MOM!*


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yep she knows shes wrong but too ignorant to say it.



Doorknob doesn't know she's wrong.

Doorknob isn't aware of her surroundings. She spews what she is instructed to spew, she has no comprehension of the content - right or wrong. Your coffee cup has FAR more self-awareness than Doorknob does.


----------



## lehr

francoHFW said:


> *Threads Merged Hoffa:*
> 
> Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...



funny - - - - when gabby gifford was shot - communist demokrats and the communist media went nuts because PALIN had a map of districts she was trying to convert - WITH CROSS HAIRS on them !

this thug HOFFA calls tea party members - SONS OF BITCHES ! AND THE NEXT DAY NATIONAL GUARDSMEN GET SHOT !

THIS PIECE OF SHIT VICE PREZ WE HAVE CALLED TEA PARTY MEMBERS - " TERRORISTS " AND COMMUNIST RACIST MAXINE WATERS SAID THE " TEA PARTY CAN GO TO HELL  "  - NONE OF THESE REDS R BLAMED FOR THE KILLINGS AT IHOP


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not playing your game.
> 
> You're a goddamn hypocrite, you've been caught, publicaly exposed, and although nobody else doubts your status as such, you still wander around like a fool in denial.
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone play your little game?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she knows shes wrong but too ignorant to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wrong?
> 
> You didn't say this?
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said* now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and when asked to prove the bolded part gave me a link to a 500+ page thread about a shooting in AZ and complaints about PALIN?
> 
> and then, when called on THAT, you mumble something about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which PROVES you acknowledge your link to be inadequate.
> 
> 6 days left...tick tock   Plenty of time to show us those Leftist comments about being "so upset when Bachman said" whatever she said.
Click to expand...


Tic toc Tic Toc the ball is in your court. I have provided the link that was part of the agreement are you gouing to be known as a traitorous welcher? Come on little boopeep do not tell me you lost your sheep.


----------



## edthecynic

lehr said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Threads Merged Hoffa:*
> 
> Pub Propaganda Machine is an unbelievable POS. Poor Pub Dupes LOL!
> 
> 
> Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence
> September 05, 2011 4:55 pm ET by Matt Gertz
> 
> Right-wing bloggers misled by dishonest Fox News video editing are attacking Teamsters President James Hoffa, Jr. for supposedly urging violence against Tea Party activists during a Labor Day speech. Conservatives are also attacking President Obama, who appeared at the event, for "sanctioning violence against fellow Americans" by failing to denounce Hoffa. But fuller context included in other Fox segments makes clear that Hoffa wasn't calling for violence but was actually urging the crowd to vote out Republican members of Congress.
> 
> During the segment that the bloggers have latched onto, Fox edited out the bolded portion of Hoffa's comments:
> 
> HOFFA: Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back and keep the eye on the prize, let's take these son of a bitches out and give America back to America where we belong! Thank you very much!
> 
> In an initial report on Hoffa's speech at 1 p.m. on Fox News, Ed Henry reported that Hoffa said that "we'll remember in November who's with the working people" and "said of the Tea Party and of Republicans, 'let's take these sons of bitches out.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Henry made clear during that segment that Hoffa's comments were references to voting out Republican members of Congress, not to violence. And roughly 20 minutes later, he explained on Twitter that the "full quote" of the "take these son of a bitches out" comment is "Everybody here's got to vote. If we go back & keep the eye on the prize, let's take these sons of bitches out":
> 
> 
> 
> But in a second segment that ran at roughly the same time as Henry's tweet, Fox News dishonestly edited the speech in the manner seen above. Andrew Breitbart's Big sites, Real Clear Politics, The Daily Caller, the Media Research Center, and the Drudge Report have all highlighted that footage, using it to condemn "the violence emanating from union thug bosses" and demand that Obama "denounce" the comments.
> 
> Link-     Fox Doctors Hoffa Speech To Fabricate Call For Violence | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Another Pub circle jerk for the dupes- from media matters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny - - - - when gabby gifford was shot - communist demokrats and the communist media went nuts because PALIN had a map of districts she was trying to convert - WITH CROSS HAIRS on them !
> 
> this thug HOFFA calls tea party members - SONS OF BITCHES ! AND THE NEXT DAY NATIONAL GUARDSMEN GET SHOT !
> 
> THIS PIECE OF SHIT VICE PREZ WE HAVE CALLED TEA PARTY MEMBERS - " TERRORISTS " AND COMMUNIST RACIST MAXINE WATERS SAID THE " TEA PARTY CAN GO TO HELL  "  - NONE OF THESE REDS R BLAMED FOR THE KILLINGS AT IHOP
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I really don't think a politican no matter what party they belong to will get on national TV and tell people they need to beat up another group of people. In secert behind closed door it happens but not in public view.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not playing your game.
> 
> You're a goddamn hypocrite, you've been caught, publicaly exposed, and although nobody else doubts your status as such, you still wander around like a fool in denial.
> 
> Why the fuck should anyone play your little game?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she knows shes wrong but too ignorant to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wrong?
> 
> You didn't say this?
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said* now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and when asked to prove the bolded part gave me a link to a 500+ page thread about a shooting in AZ and complaints about PALIN?
> 
> and then, when called on THAT, you mumble something about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which PROVES you acknowledge your link to be inadequate.
> 
> 6 days left...tick tock   Plenty of time to show us those Leftist comments about being "so upset when Bachman said" whatever she said.
Click to expand...

So, if reb provides that link, you go bye bye for thirty days, and post whatever he says in your sigline for 30 days after your return?

And you will leave starting when, if that link is provided today?

Did he take the bet?


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she knows shes wrong but too ignorant to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrong?
> 
> You didn't say this?
> 
> 
> and when asked to prove the bolded part gave me a link to a 500+ page thread about a shooting in AZ and complaints about PALIN?
> 
> and then, when called on THAT, you mumble something about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which PROVES you acknowledge your link to be inadequate.
> 
> 6 days left...tick tock   Plenty of time to show us those Leftist comments about being "so upset when Bachman said" whatever she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if reb provides that proof, you go bye bye for thirty days, and post whatever he says in your sigline for 30 days after your return?
> 
> Did he take the bet?
Click to expand...


NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrong?
> 
> You didn't say this?
> 
> 
> and when asked to prove the bolded part gave me a link to a 500+ page thread about a shooting in AZ and complaints about PALIN?
> 
> and then, when called on THAT, you mumble something about  which PROVES you acknowledge your link to be inadequate.
> 
> 6 days left...tick tock   Plenty of time to show us those Leftist comments about being "so upset when Bachman said" whatever she said.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if reb provides that proof, you go bye bye for thirty days, and post whatever he says in your sigline for 30 days after your return?
> 
> Did he take the bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
Click to expand...

Noooooo, I told you I don't deal with liberals. They're snakes that can't be trusted. So, no I wouldn't take a bet with any of you losers......If Reb did, that's his choice.

I'm asking you if reb took your bet, and if those are the stakes in the bet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrong?
> 
> You didn't say this?
> 
> 
> and when asked to prove the bolded part gave me a link to a 500+ page thread about a shooting in AZ and complaints about PALIN?
> 
> and then, when called on THAT, you mumble something about  which PROVES you acknowledge your link to be inadequate.
> 
> 6 days left...tick tock   Plenty of time to show us those Leftist comments about being "so upset when Bachman said" whatever she said.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if reb provides that proof, you go bye bye for thirty days, and post whatever he says in your sigline for 30 days after your return?
> 
> Did he take the bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
Click to expand...


Shut the fuck up

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was talking about beating them at the polls in the upcoming congressional election , i remember he said that if we can't beat them at the polls maybe we need to start our own country but "Lets hope we dont have to do that! Lets beat that other side to a pulp! Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!"
> 
> I notice none of the sources with this quote, all liberal blogs and web outlets, contain what was said leading up to those comments.
> 
> 
> So ED, if you think king is being violent but not hoffa your being a hypocrite since both were talking about elections........i say both were wrong in their language, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video, King edited the beat the pulp part out, obviously knowing it was a call to violence and not to vote. If you notice he also calls it a war, and this is well more than a year BEFORE Hoffa. In any case, there is no call to vote from King!
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NwaSuUzgxg"]Support the "Steve King Health Care Repeal Bill" Call Congress NOW! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the vid, *i do remember the speech and i remember him talking about voting out the dems prior to when that starts it.*
> 
> So its either you find both king and hoffa's rhetoric wrong, you find nothing wrong with either one, or you personally are a hypocrite.
> 
> I'll go with saying both were wrong to use that type of violent rhetoric, even if they are both talking about voting, in light of what the new norm for this type of talk is in the country.
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT!

You are the one claiming he talked about voting, so it is up to you to provide the proof. There is no record of him saying anything about voting, no newspaper report, nothing except your phony memory.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video, King edited the beat the pulp part out, obviously knowing it was a call to violence and not to vote. If you notice he also calls it a war, and this is well more than a year BEFORE Hoffa. In any case, there is no call to vote from King!
> 
> Support the "Steve King Health Care Repeal Bill" Call Congress NOW! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the vid, *i do remember the speech and i remember him talking about voting out the dems prior to when that starts it.*
> 
> So its either you find both king and hoffa's rhetoric wrong, you find nothing wrong with either one, or you personally are a hypocrite.
> 
> I'll go with saying both were wrong to use that type of violent rhetoric, even if they are both talking about voting, in light of what the new norm for this type of talk is in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> You are the one claiming he talked about voting, so it is up to you to provide the proof. There is no record of him saying anything about voting, no newspaper report, nothing except your phony memory.
Click to expand...


you are wrong.  pre vote speech talking about if they lose they aren't going to let the "socialists" hold power.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY4gSPCccNE]Steve King pep talk hours before bill passed! - YouTube[/ame]

now if i can find that approx 1.5 min BEFORE where the video of after the vote started I could further show you where he talked about the people voting the reps out directly just prior to where your link starts out.

Since i dont have that video, nor do you, lets assume that he was talking about voting.  Under that assumption do you find his comments acceptable?

Remember your the one who brought up the identical comments then claimed they weren't about voting yet you can't provide the full context of the comments, so the onus is on you to still verify your initial claim that started our back and forth.


----------



## Uncensored2008

So Doorknob, will you be vanishing for a month, then?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if reb provides that proof, you go bye bye for thirty days, and post whatever he says in your sigline for 30 days after your return?
> 
> Did he take the bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
Click to expand...

OH SHIT!

BAM!

Bye, Bye, Bodecea!


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if reb provides that proof, you go bye bye for thirty days, and post whatever he says in your sigline for 30 days after your return?
> 
> Did he take the bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooooo, I told you I don't deal with liberals. They're snakes that can't be trusted. So, no I wouldn't take a bet with any of you losers......If Reb did, that's his choice.
> 
> I'm asking you if reb took your bet, and if those are the stakes in the bet.
Click to expand...


That's your story and you're sticking to it.   We scare you so much you were AFRAID to even make a bet about a 30 day self-ban.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if reb provides that proof, you go bye bye for thirty days, and post whatever he says in your sigline for 30 days after your return?
> 
> Did he take the bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
Click to expand...


2009?????        and how many lefties in that one?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo, I told you I don't deal with liberals. They're snakes that can't be trusted. So, no I wouldn't take a bet with any of you losers......If Reb did, that's his choice.
> 
> I'm asking you if reb took your bet, and if those are the stakes in the bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your story and you're sticking to it.   We scare you so much you were AFRAID to even make a bet about a 30 day self-ban.
Click to expand...


Tic Toc Tic Toc Tic Toc why are you still here why havn't you baned yourself?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2009?????        and how many lefties in that one?
Click to expand...


Bye-bye we will not miss you while you're gone


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH SHIT!
> 
> BAM!
> 
> Bye, Bye, Bodecea!
Click to expand...



At least LittleTraitor is trying (funny tho it is)....you cowarded out.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo, I told you I don't deal with liberals. They're snakes that can't be trusted. So, no I wouldn't take a bet with any of you losers......If Reb did, that's his choice.
> 
> I'm asking you if reb took your bet, and if those are the stakes in the bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your story and you're sticking to it.   We scare you so much you were AFRAID to even make a bet about a 30 day self-ban.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tic Toc Tic Toc Tic Toc why are you still here why havn't you baned yourself?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
Click to expand...


2009....one OP asking why she was reelected....followed by an entire thread about Obama.   That's it?   That's all you've got?   Seriously?   Where's the beef?

Like this leftie?   





> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112131-post30.html


   Pale Rider?   

and this leftie?  





> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112525-post57.html


 

This thread is so old, it has DiveCon posting in it.   

This is your statement I asked for evidence for:  





> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.



Now you are saying that "the left got so upset when Bachmann said"    TWO YEARS AGO, "now it's our turn to get upset."   It took you guys TWO YEARS to get upset?    TWO YEARS?    BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> OH SHIT!
> 
> BAM!
> 
> Bye, Bye, Bodecea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At least LittleTraitor is trying (funny tho it is)....you cowarded out.
Click to expand...


You have two links with lefties belly aching and whining and moaning and getting up set. Time for you to ban yourself


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your story and you're sticking to it.   We scare you so much you were AFRAID to even make a bet about a 30 day self-ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tic Toc Tic Toc Tic Toc why are you still here why havn't you baned yourself?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2009....one OP asking why she was reelected....followed by an entire thread about Obama.   That's it?   That's all you've got?   Seriously?   Where's the beef?
Click to expand...


Two links you're a horseass if you don't keep your word


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH SHIT!
> 
> BAM!
> 
> Bye, Bye, Bodecea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least LittleTraitor is trying (funny tho it is)....you cowarded out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have two links with lefties belly aching and whining and moaning and getting up set. Time for you to ban yourself
Click to expand...


I have ONE LINK about a shooting in AZ and complaints about Palin (Palin isn't Bachman)

I have ONE LINK about a Bachman statement in a thread TWO YEARS old with most posters being Righties.....one being Divecon....that's how old the link is.


You call that evidence to back your statement?    Seriously?      How would that hold up as an assignment in a class?   How would that hold up as evidence in a civil case?   Do you think we are MORONS like you?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tic Toc Tic Toc Tic Toc why are you still here why havn't you baned yourself?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009....one OP asking why she was reelected....followed by an entire thread about Obama.   That's it?   That's all you've got?   Seriously?   Where's the beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two links you're a horseass if you don't keep your word
Click to expand...


One link about the wrong person and one link so old it's a fossil.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2009?????        and how many lefties in that one?
Click to expand...

You lost.....pay up!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2009....one OP asking why she was reelected....followed by an entire thread about Obama.   That's it?   That's all you've got?   Seriously?   Where's the beef?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two links you're a horseass if you don't keep your word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One link about the wrong person and one link so old it's a fossil.
Click to expand...


oh so now you moved the goal post? Do you have it on wheels?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least LittleTraitor is trying (funny tho it is)....you cowarded out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have two links with lefties belly aching and whining and moaning and getting up set. Time for you to ban yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have ONE LINK about a shooting in AZ and complaints about Palin (Palin isn't Bachman)
> 
> I have ONE LINK about a Bachman statement in a thread TWO YEARS old with most posters being Righties.....one being Divecon....that's how old the link is.
> 
> 
> You call that evidence to back your statement?    Seriously?      How would that hold up as an assignment in a class?   How would that hold up as evidence in a civil case?   Do you think we are MORONS like you?
Click to expand...

You lost horseass good=bye see you when you get back


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009?????        and how many lefties in that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost.....pay up!
Click to expand...


You'll get your chance....oh, that's right.  You already did....and you chickened out.     

LittleTraitor is at least giving it the ol' Rebel try....with about as much success with his one try about Palin instead of Bachman, and his second attempt being a fossil thread with mostly Righties in it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2009?????        and how many lefties in that one?
> 
> 
> 
> You lost.....pay up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll get your chance....oh, that's right.  You already did....and you chickened out.
> 
> LittleTraitor is at least giving it the ol' Rebel try....with about as much success with his one try about Palin instead of Bachman, and his second attempt being a fossil thread with mostly Righties in it.
Click to expand...


Why are you still here horseass?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have two links with lefties belly aching and whining and moaning and getting up set. Time for you to ban yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ONE LINK about a shooting in AZ and complaints about Palin (Palin isn't Bachman)
> 
> I have ONE LINK about a Bachman statement in a thread TWO YEARS old with most posters being Righties.....one being Divecon....that's how old the link is.
> 
> 
> You call that evidence to back your statement?    Seriously?      How would that hold up as an assignment in a class?   How would that hold up as evidence in a civil case?   Do you think we are MORONS like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost horseass good=bye see you when you get back
Click to expand...


You'll have to do better than a Palin thread and a fossil thread full of Righties, not Lefties.

Let me help you....Bachman, NOT Palin......Lefties, NOT Righties.


Difficult contrasts for you to grasp, I know...but do  your Rebel best.  Still got 6 days.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have ONE LINK about a shooting in AZ and complaints about Palin (Palin isn't Bachman)
> 
> I have ONE LINK about a Bachman statement in a thread TWO YEARS old with most posters being Righties.....one being Divecon....that's how old the link is.
> 
> 
> You call that evidence to back your statement?    Seriously?      How would that hold up as an assignment in a class?   How would that hold up as evidence in a civil case?   Do you think we are MORONS like you?
> 
> 
> 
> You lost horseass good=bye see you when you get back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to do better than a Palin thread and a fossil thread full of Righties, not Lefties.
Click to expand...

Horsesass why are you still here?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost horseass good=bye see you when you get back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to do better than a Palin thread and a fossil thread full of Righties, not Lefties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horsesass why are you still here?
Click to expand...


For the simple FACT that a thread about Palin is NOT the same thing as being about Bachman and a 2 year old thread dominated by Righties does not make a recent multitude of complaints by Lefties.

Maybe  English is a new language for you?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to do better than a Palin thread and a fossil thread full of Righties, not Lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> Horsesass why are you still here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the simple FACT that a thread about Palin is NOT the same thing as being about Bachman and a 2 year old thread dominated by Righties does not make a recent multitude of complaints by Lefties.
> 
> Maybe  English is a new language for you?
Click to expand...



why do you even entertain this ignorant mouthbreater?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to do better than a Palin thread and a fossil thread full of Righties, not Lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> Horsesass why are you still here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the simple FACT that a thread about Palin is NOT the same thing as being about Bachman and a 2 year old thread dominated by Righties does not make a recent multitude of complaints by Lefties.
> 
> Maybe  English is a new language for you?
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT YOU FUCKIN' SNAKE.......YOU *LOST!*

Are you fuckin' welching on your bet, Chester?

Now you know why it's never wise to deal with liberals.......Pay up, you lost fair and sqaure.......reb provided exactly what you asked for......An example of lib's whining about Bachmann's statement.

Pay up!


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horsesass why are you still here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the simple FACT that a thread about Palin is NOT the same thing as being about Bachman and a 2 year old thread dominated by Righties does not make a recent multitude of complaints by Lefties.
> 
> Maybe  English is a new language for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT YOU FUCKIN' SNAKE.......YOU *LOST!*
> 
> Are you fuckin' welching on your bet, Chester?
> 
> Now you know why it's never wise to deal with liberals.......Pay up, you lost fair and sqaure.......reb provided exactly what you asked for......An example of lib's whining about Bachmann's statement.
> 
> Pay up!
Click to expand...


Did you say something, Coward?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the simple FACT that a thread about Palin is NOT the same thing as being about Bachman and a 2 year old thread dominated by Righties does not make a recent multitude of complaints by Lefties.
> 
> Maybe  English is a new language for you?
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT YOU FUCKIN' SNAKE.......YOU *LOST!*
> 
> Are you fuckin' welching on your bet, Chester?
> 
> Now you know why it's never wise to deal with liberals.......Pay up, you lost fair and sqaure.......reb provided exactly what you asked for......An example of lib's whining about Bachmann's statement.
> 
> Pay up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say something, Coward?
Click to expand...

Pay up, you dishonest hack......You never specified which Bachmann statement, or how many liberals, you douchebag.....And there are plenty of liberals in that thread, advocating that Bachmann called for violence....In fact, THAT WAS THE WHOLE PREMISE OF THE THREAD, *STARTED BY A LIBERAL!*

Pay up sucker!.......You lost......Are you that dishonest to deny it now?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to do better than a Palin thread and a fossil thread full of Righties, not Lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> Horsesass why are you still here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the simple FACT that a thread about Palin is NOT the same thing as being about Bachman and a 2 year old thread dominated by Righties does not make a recent multitude of complaints by Lefties.
> 
> Maybe  English is a new language for you?
Click to expand...


it doesn't matter tthe goal post is not moved you lost horsesass move along. Hateful talk is hateful talk no matter who you have it directed at. Are you going to bitch out or are you going to be honorable and do the right thing?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT YOU FUCKIN' SNAKE.......YOU *LOST!*
> 
> Are you fuckin' welching on your bet, Chester?
> 
> Now you know why it's never wise to deal with liberals.......Pay up, you lost fair and sqaure.......reb provided exactly what you asked for......An example of lib's whining about Bachmann's statement.
> 
> Pay up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say something, Coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay up, you dishonest hack......You never specified which Bachmann statement, or how many liberals, you douchebag.....And there are plenty of liberals in that thread, advocating that Bachmann called for violence....In fact, THAT WAS THE WHOLE PREMISE OF THE THREAD, *STARTED BY A LIBERAL!*
> 
> Pay up sucker!.......You lost......Are you that dishonest to deny it now?
Click to expand...


She's a bitch because she won't


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> it doesn't matter tthe goal post is not moved you lost horsesass move along. Hateful talk is hateful talk no matter who you have it directed at. Are you going to bitch out or are you going to be honorable and do the right thing?



Doorknob is NOT going to do the honorable thing - Doorknob has not honor, no ethics and no brains.

What did you really expect?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horsesass why are you still here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the simple FACT that a thread about Palin is NOT the same thing as being about Bachman and a 2 year old thread dominated by Righties does not make a recent multitude of complaints by Lefties.
> 
> Maybe  English is a new language for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *it doesn't matter tthe goal post is not moved *you lost horsesass move along. Hateful talk is hateful talk no matter who you have it directed at. Are you going to bitch out or are you going to be honorable and do the right thing?
Click to expand...


So...it is NOT moving the goalposts to provide a link to a Palin thread when you were talking about Bachman?   Yes or no.

So...it is NOT moving the goalposts to provide a link to a fossil thread dominated by Righties when you were talking about all those lefties?   Yes or No.

Just trying to establish what kind of ground rules for facts you want us ALL to play by.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter tthe goal post is not moved you lost horsesass move along. Hateful talk is hateful talk no matter who you have it directed at. Are you going to bitch out or are you going to be honorable and do the right thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob is NOT going to do the honorable thing - Doorknob has not honor, no ethics and no brains.
> 
> What did you really expect?
Click to expand...


another person who can't tell the difference between Palin and Bachman...and can't tell the difference between Righties and Lefties.    

Here was the statement:  





> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset*. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.



Bachman....not Palin.

Lefties...not Righties.

Am I the only one who knows how to actually read what LittleTraitor asserted?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the simple FACT that a thread about Palin is NOT the same thing as being about Bachman and a 2 year old thread dominated by Righties does not make a recent multitude of complaints by Lefties.
> 
> Maybe  English is a new language for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it doesn't matter tthe goal post is not moved *you lost horsesass move along. Hateful talk is hateful talk no matter who you have it directed at. Are you going to bitch out or are you going to be honorable and do the right thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...it is NOT moving the goalposts to provide a link to a Palin thread when you were talking about Bachman?   Yes or no.
> 
> So...it is NOT moving the goalposts to provide a link to a fossil thread dominated by Righties when you were talking about all those lefties?   Yes or No.
> 
> Just trying to establish what kind of ground rules for facts you want us ALL to play by.
Click to expand...


The left got their panties in a wad for both women the two threads are examples of that out rage. Deniial on your part isn't working. You lost and now like a brat you do not want to accept the ends of your lose.

I knew you would not hold yourself to the standard you try to impose on opthers just like any old run of the mill statist. You are holding to your true coward colors.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter tthe goal post is not moved you lost horsesass move along. Hateful talk is hateful talk no matter who you have it directed at. Are you going to bitch out or are you going to be honorable and do the right thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob is NOT going to do the honorable thing - Doorknob has not honor, no ethics and no brains.
> 
> What did you really expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another person who can't tell the difference between Palin and Bachman...and can't tell the difference between Righties and Lefties.
> 
> Here was the statement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset*. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bachman....not Palin.
> 
> Lefties...not Righties.
> 
> Am I the only one who knows how to actually read what LittleTraitor asserted?
Click to expand...


I gave you two links one for Bachman and one for Palin you lost move on to your self imposed ban


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter tthe goal post is not moved you lost horsesass move along. Hateful talk is hateful talk no matter who you have it directed at. Are you going to bitch out or are you going to be honorable and do the right thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob is NOT going to do the honorable thing - Doorknob has not honor, no ethics and no brains.
> 
> What did you really expect?
Click to expand...


I expected whats happening. The run around tap dance shes a coward


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter tthe goal post is not moved you lost horsesass move along. Hateful talk is hateful talk no matter who you have it directed at. Are you going to bitch out or are you going to be honorable and do the right thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob is NOT going to do the honorable thing - Doorknob has not honor, no ethics and no brains.
> 
> What did you really expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another person who can't tell the difference between Palin and Bachman...and can't tell the difference between Righties and Lefties.
> 
> Here was the statement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset*. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bachman....not Palin.
> 
> Lefties...not Righties.
> 
> Am I the only one who knows how to actually read what LittleTraitor asserted?
Click to expand...

NO!......You specifically stated, a thread with liberals getting upset about supposed violent rhetoric by Bachmann.......Reb found that thread, and linked it. A thread started by a liberal, with liberals whining in it.......You lost, Bodey, fair and square.

Are you going to do the honorable thing now, and pay up?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob is NOT going to do the honorable thing - Doorknob has not honor, no ethics and no brains.
> 
> What did you really expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another person who can't tell the difference between Palin and Bachman...and can't tell the difference between Righties and Lefties.
> 
> Here was the statement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset*. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bachman....not Palin.
> 
> Lefties...not Righties.
> 
> Am I the only one who knows how to actually read what LittleTraitor asserted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!......You specifically stated, a thread with liberals getting upset about supposed violent rhetoric by Bachmann.......Reb found that thread, and linked it. A thread started by a liberal, with liberals whining in it.......You lost, Bodey, fair and square.
> 
> Are you going to do the honorable thing now, and pay up?
Click to expand...




> Are you going to do the honorable thing now, and pay up



Don't hold your breath


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> another person who can't tell the difference between Palin and Bachman...and can't tell the difference between Righties and Lefties.
> 
> Here was the statement:
> 
> Bachman....not Palin.
> 
> Lefties...not Righties.
> 
> Am I the only one who knows how to actually read what LittleTraitor asserted?
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......You specifically stated, a thread with liberals getting upset about supposed violent rhetoric by Bachmann.......Reb found that thread, and linked it. A thread started by a liberal, with liberals whining in it.......You lost, Bodey, fair and square.
> 
> Are you going to do the honorable thing now, and pay up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to do the honorable thing now, and pay up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath
Click to expand...

You upheld your end of the bet, reb......She is now obligated to be honest and uphold her end of the bet.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> another person who can't tell the difference between Palin and Bachman...and can't tell the difference between Righties and Lefties.
> 
> Here was the statement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset*. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bachman....not Palin.
> 
> Lefties...not Righties.
> 
> Am I the only one who knows how to actually read what LittleTraitor asserted?
Click to expand...


Squirm all you like Doorknob, you got nailed.

You opened your stupid mouth, and got slammed. That you have no honor isn't news. I knew you'd welsh, that's your nature.

Sleazy little Doorknob.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......You specifically stated, a thread with liberals getting upset about supposed violent rhetoric by Bachmann.......Reb found that thread, and linked it. A thread started by a liberal, with liberals whining in it.......You lost, Bodey, fair and square.
> 
> Are you going to do the honorable thing now, and pay up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to do the honorable thing now, and pay up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You upheld your end of the bet, reb......She is now obligated to be honest and uphold her end of the bet.
Click to expand...


Being honest is a moral standard the left doesn't have any moral standards therefore she doesn't have to be honest, only make sure her oppents remain honest.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> another person who can't tell the difference between Palin and Bachman...and can't tell the difference between Righties and Lefties.
> 
> Here was the statement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset*. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bachman....not Palin.
> 
> Lefties...not Righties.
> 
> Am I the only one who knows how to actually read what LittleTraitor asserted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squirm all you like Doorknob, you got nailed.
> 
> You opened your stupid mouth, and got slammed. That you have no honor isn't news. I knew you'd welsh, that's your nature.
> 
> Sleazy little Doorknob.
Click to expand...

She claims to be a former Naval Aviator......Lets see just how much honor she really has.

Come on Bodey, show that honor, or fully prove what I said about not betting with you.


----------



## The Gadfly

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2009?????        and how many lefties in that one?
> 
> 
> 
> You lost.....pay up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll get your chance....oh, that's right.  You already did....and you chickened out.
> 
> LittleTraitor is at least giving it the ol' Rebel try....with about as much success with his one try about Palin instead of Bachman, and his second attempt being a fossil thread with mostly Righties in it.
Click to expand...


I went back and looked, Bodecea, and what do you suppose I found? That Bachman thread was "mostly righties", huh? In it,  I find, *from YOUR side of the divide*, such members as DavidS, Truthmatters, editec, Midcan, Life_Long_Dem, diuretic, wihosa, Sarah G, Old Rocks, and Article 15. Any of those posters "righties"? I didn't think so! Nice try, but a bit lacking in truth, I see. Now I'm not a betting man, but that DOES inspire me to do a bit of rummaging through some threads past. I won't insist you do anything at all, but if I find a post with your name on it condemning Palin, Bachman or any other conservative for threats, "inflammatory language", or similar, whether directly or by implication, I will bring it here (or wherever this discussion then is) for everyone to see, and invite attention to the hypocrisy of that compared with your position on Hoffa's remarks. I've found examples of other lefties here doing the same , and I'll be surprised, if I don't catch you in it as well.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you are admitting it's because I DARE to speak my mind.   You don't like it that people disagree with you.   We get that.   But you'll have to have better evidence than that...at least in an adult world.
> 
> 
> Easy peasy...any VIOLENT organization, Left, Right, Anarchist is condemned, strongly, by me...have been condemned and continue to be condemned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how fabulous!
> 
> Now....tote that water, boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Good girl.  here's a rawhide.  I guess you just have to be beaten repeatedly before you'll do the right thing.
> 
> Don't worry, it's typical for your breed of politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I've been saying that for quite a while....apparently, you are one of those short - term memory loss people....you need constant affirmation from people of the obvious.  That's ok...we don't discriminate against people with handicaps in this country.
Click to expand...

Of course.  Otherwise nobody'd vote democrat.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrong?
> 
> You didn't say this?
> 
> 
> and when asked to prove the bolded part gave me a link to a 500+ page thread about a shooting in AZ and complaints about PALIN?
> 
> and then, when called on THAT, you mumble something about  which PROVES you acknowledge your link to be inadequate.
> 
> 6 days left...tick tock   Plenty of time to show us those Leftist comments about being "so upset when Bachman said" whatever she said.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if reb provides that proof, you go bye bye for thirty days, and post whatever he says in your sigline for 30 days after your return?
> 
> Did he take the bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
Click to expand...

Yep.  Time to make you entertaining, cause you can't keep up your end of the discussion.  Welcome to lolcatville.


----------



## Big Fitz

The Gadfly said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost.....pay up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get your chance....oh, that's right.  You already did....and you chickened out.
> 
> LittleTraitor is at least giving it the ol' Rebel try....with about as much success with his one try about Palin instead of Bachman, and his second attempt being a fossil thread with mostly Righties in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went back and looked, Bodecea, and what do you suppose I found? That Bachman thread was "mostly righties", huh? In it,  I find, *from YOUR side of the divide*, such members as DavidS, Truthmatters, editec, Midcan, Life_Long_Dem, diuretic, wihosa, Sarah G, Old Rocks, and Article 15. Any of those posters "righties"? I didn't think so! Nice try, but a bit lacking in truth, I see. Now I'm not a betting man, but that DOES inspire me to do a bit of rummaging through some threads past. I won't insist you do anything at all, but if I find a post with your name on it condemning Palin, Bachman or any other conservative for threats, "inflammatory language", or similar, whether directly or by implication, I will bring it here (or wherever this discussion then is) for everyone to see, and invite attention to the hypocrisy of that compared with your position on Hoffa's remarks. I've found examples of other lefties here doing the same , and I'll be surprised, if I don't catch you in it as well.
Click to expand...

Like she's able to admit her failure.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> OH SHIT!
> 
> BAM!
> 
> Bye, Bye, Bodecea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At least LittleTraitor is trying (funny tho it is)....you cowarded out.
Click to expand...

Awww, it's cute.  You're trying to coin a nickname and it's just not sticking.   poor baby.


----------



## Big Fitz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two links you're a horseass if you don't keep your word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One link about the wrong person and one link so old it's a fossil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh so now you moved the goal post? Do you have it on wheels?
Click to expand...

She's borrowing Truthiepoo's.


----------



## Big Fitz

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the simple FACT that a thread about Palin is NOT the same thing as being about Bachman and a 2 year old thread dominated by Righties does not make a recent multitude of complaints by Lefties.
> 
> Maybe  English is a new language for you?
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT YOU FUCKIN' SNAKE.......YOU *LOST!*
> 
> Are you fuckin' welching on your bet, Chester?
> 
> Now you know why it's never wise to deal with liberals.......Pay up, you lost fair and sqaure.......reb provided exactly what you asked for......An example of lib's whining about Bachmann's statement.
> 
> Pay up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say something, Coward?
Click to expand...

And she welshes too.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Where's Bodecea........She lost her bet......Does she have the honor to pay reb?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> Where's Bodecea........She lost her bet......Does she have the honor to pay reb?



Her debt is due all of us.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the vid, *i do remember the speech and i remember him talking about voting out the dems prior to when that starts it.*
> 
> So its either you find both king and hoffa's rhetoric wrong, you find nothing wrong with either one, or you personally are a hypocrite.
> 
> I'll go with saying both were wrong to use that type of violent rhetoric, even if they are both talking about voting, in light of what the new norm for this type of talk is in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> You are the one claiming he talked about voting, so it is up to you to provide the proof. There is no record of him saying anything about voting, no newspaper report, nothing except your phony memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are wrong.  pre vote speech talking about if they lose they aren't going to let the "socialists" hold power.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY4gSPCccNE"]Steve King pep talk hours before bill passed! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> now if i can find that approx 1.5 min BEFORE where the video of after the vote started I could further show you where he talked about the people voting the reps out directly just prior to where your link starts out.
> 
> Since i dont have that video, nor do you, lets assume that he was talking about voting.  Under that assumption do you find his comments acceptable?
> 
> Remember your the one who brought up the identical comments then claimed they weren't about voting yet you can't provide the full context of the comments, so the onus is on you to still verify your initial claim that started our back and forth.
Click to expand...

There was not one syllable about voting in that rant. It ended with an insult and a threat! The Fascist said "We're not going to let the Socialists shut us down." After the vote he said how he was he was going to stop the "Socialists." The Fascist called on the Teabaggers to beat the pulp out of them.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Bodecea........She lost her bet......Does she have the honor to pay reb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her debt is due all of us.
Click to expand...

She has the obligation to pay it........It's not even a question that you provided the link to the thread. Your end of the bet is fully covered.

I've gone back twice now and read the terms she laid out......She lost, fair and square.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Bodecea........She lost her bet......Does she have the honor to pay reb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her debt is due all of us.
Click to expand...


Tell you what I will do, LittleTraitor.    You get a Mod of YOUR choice to look over your evidence from those two links...the Palin link and the fossil, mostly righties, link.   You convince that Mod that you have met the proof of this statement of yours:



> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset.* Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.




then I will say you won the bet.   If that mod says you have NOT met the proof with those two links, you STILL have 4 days as of now to find some proof.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Bodecea........She lost her bet......Does she have the honor to pay reb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her debt is due all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has the obligation to pay it........It's not even a question that you provided the link to the thread. Your end of the bet is fully covered.
> 
> I've gone back twice now and read the terms she laid out......She lost, fair and square.
Click to expand...


Did you mumble something, Coward?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> You are the one claiming he talked about voting, so it is up to you to provide the proof. There is no record of him saying anything about voting, no newspaper report, nothing except your phony memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong.  pre vote speech talking about if they lose they aren't going to let the "socialists" hold power.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY4gSPCccNE"]Steve King pep talk hours before bill passed! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> now if i can find that approx 1.5 min BEFORE where the video of after the vote started I could further show you where he talked about the people voting the reps out directly just prior to where your link starts out.
> 
> Since i dont have that video, nor do you, lets assume that he was talking about voting.  Under that assumption do you find his comments acceptable?
> 
> Remember your the one who brought up the identical comments then claimed they weren't about voting yet you can't provide the full context of the comments, so the onus is on you to still verify your initial claim that started our back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was not one syllable about voting in that rant. It ended with an insult and a threat! The Fascist said "We're not going to let the Socialists shut us down." After the vote he said how he was he was going to stop the "Socialists." The Fascist called on the Teabaggers to beat the pulp out of them.
Click to expand...


Neither you, the person who first brought up king's comments, nor I can provide the full context of those comments.

I asked you to make an assumption that Rep King was talking about voting since neither one of us can provide the context leading up to the comments in your video link.  

Under said assumption would king's comments still have been "wrong to say" in your opinion?

its not too difficult of an exercise in thinking man, i know you can handle this!


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Did you mumble something, Coward?



I think he was pointing out how you welshed on your bet, Doorknob.

But given your complete lack of integrity and honor, what would anyone expect?


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mumble something, Coward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was pointing out how you welshed on your bet, Doorknob.
> 
> But given your complete lack of integrity and honor, what would anyone expect?
Click to expand...


I give LittleTraitor credit for having the nerve to actually taking the bet...something Wicked Lester Coward sniveled out of.   LittleTraitor and I disagree on whether he met the proof of his statement and now I've offerd the ADULT way of settling the disagreement...while Wicked Lester Coward (and you) stand on the side lines and snipe.  I guess you are as much of a Coward as he is.   (I guess?   LOL...I know)


----------



## Big Fitz

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mumble something, Coward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was pointing out how you welshed on your bet, Doorknob.
> 
> But given your complete lack of integrity and honor, what would anyone expect?
Click to expand...

Look at her name.  Welshing is in the blood.

Boudica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not to mention being revolting.    (cheap and meant to be that way because this whole bet thing IS a joke).


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> I give LittleTraitor credit for having the nerve to actually taking the bet...something Wicked Lester Coward sniveled out of.



Who cares?

You have no honor or integrity - why would anyone give a shit who or what you give credit to?

*Here is a lesson, Doorknob - in order for you to "give credit," you have to have "credibility."
*




> LittleTraitor and I disagree on whether he met the proof of his statement and now I've offerd the ADULT way of settling the disagreement...while Wicked Lester Coward (and you) stand on the side lines and snipe.  I guess you are as much of a Coward as he is.   (I guess?   LOL...I know)


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give LittleTraitor credit for having the nerve to actually taking the bet...something Wicked Lester Coward sniveled out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who cares?*
> 
> You have no honor or integrity - why would anyone give a shit who or what you give credit to?
> 
> *Here is a lesson, Doorknob - in order for you to "give credit," you have to have "credibility."
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleTraitor and I disagree on whether he met the proof of his statement and now I've offerd the ADULT way of settling the disagreement...while Wicked Lester Coward (and you) stand on the side lines and snipe.  I guess you are as much of a Coward as he is.   (I guess?   LOL...I know)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Apparently you....how many posts have you made?   While not caring?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mumble something, Coward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was pointing out how you welshed on your bet, Doorknob.
> 
> But given your complete lack of integrity and honor, what would anyone expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give LittleTraitor credit for having the nerve to actually taking the bet...something Wicked Lester Coward sniveled out of.   LittleTraitor and I disagree on whether he met the proof of his statement and now I've offerd the ADULT way of settling the disagreement...while Wicked Lester Coward (and you) stand on the side lines and snipe.  I guess you are as much of a Coward as he is.   (I guess?   LOL...I know)
Click to expand...


Why are you still here dyke?


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong.  pre vote speech talking about if they lose they aren't going to let the "socialists" hold power.
> 
> Steve King pep talk hours before bill passed! - YouTube
> 
> now if i can find that approx 1.5 min BEFORE where the video of after the vote started I could further show you where he talked about the people voting the reps out directly just prior to where your link starts out.
> 
> Since i dont have that video, nor do you, lets assume that he was talking about voting.  Under that assumption do you find his comments acceptable?
> 
> Remember your the one who brought up the identical comments then claimed they weren't about voting yet you can't provide the full context of the comments, so the onus is on you to still verify your initial claim that started our back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> There was not one syllable about voting in that rant. It ended with an insult and a threat! The Fascist said "We're not going to let the Socialists shut us down." After the vote he said how he was he was going to stop the "Socialists." The Fascist called on the Teabaggers to beat the pulp out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither you, the person who first brought up king's comments, nor I can provide *the full context of those comments.*
> 
> I asked you to make an assumption that Rep King was talking about voting since neither one of us can provide the context leading up to the comments in your video link.
> 
> Under said assumption would king's comments still have been "wrong to say" in your opinion?
> 
> its not too difficult of an exercise in thinking man, i know you can handle this!
Click to expand...

The context was beating Americans to a pulp, stated outright and clearly. YOU fabricated a voting context that there is no record of, unlike Moochele and Hoffa who both in unedited form clearly referenced voting. I do not have to assume YOUR fabrication. The burden of proof is on you to show King ever mentioned voting.

*Lets beat that other side to a pulp!* Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!
-Steve King R Iowa March 21, 2010


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was pointing out how you welshed on your bet, Doorknob.
> 
> But given your complete lack of integrity and honor, what would anyone expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give LittleTraitor credit for having the nerve to actually taking the bet...something Wicked Lester Coward sniveled out of.   LittleTraitor and I disagree on whether he met the proof of his statement and now I've offerd the ADULT way of settling the disagreement...while Wicked Lester Coward (and you) stand on the side lines and snipe.  I guess you are as much of a Coward as he is.   (I guess?   LOL...I know)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you still here dyke?
Click to expand...




Have you picked and asked a Mod yet?  You won't be afraid of what they will think of your links as proof, will you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Apparently you....how many posts have you made?   While not caring?



Have another bon-bon, Doorknob.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you....how many posts have you made?   While not caring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have another bon-bon, Doorknob.
Click to expand...




Your "not caring" amuses me.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Your "not caring" amuses me.



You amusing me has me caring.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "not caring" amuses me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You amusing me has me caring.
Click to expand...


Well then...a win/win situation all around.   Bravo!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give LittleTraitor credit for having the nerve to actually taking the bet...something Wicked Lester Coward sniveled out of.   LittleTraitor and I disagree on whether he met the proof of his statement and now I've offerd the ADULT way of settling the disagreement...while Wicked Lester Coward (and you) stand on the side lines and snipe.  I guess you are as much of a Coward as he is.   (I guess?   LOL...I know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still here dyke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked and asked a Mod yet?  You won't be afraid of what they will think of your links as proof, will you?
Click to expand...


You lost the bet and your still here so you are entitled to all the abuse we want to give out.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if reb provides that proof, you go bye bye for thirty days, and post whatever he says in your sigline for 30 days after your return?
> 
> Did he take the bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
Click to expand...

Sorry, that's the wrong Moochele Bachmann quote. That was a the year before Moochele's "take out" quote that I posted that you claimed got Libs so upset. Moochele's "take out" quote did not upset the Libs at the time because no Lib media edited it to change the context like GOPFOX hate media did!!!!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html


bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] *now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Well then...a win/win situation all around.   Bravo!



Especially now that you welshed on your bet - the entertainment factor increased geometrically!


----------



## Big Fitz

oooOOOooo!

There we go!  The "I know you are, but what am I" defense.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still here dyke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked and asked a Mod yet?  You won't be afraid of what they will think of your links as proof, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost the bet and your still here so you are entitled to all the abuse we want to give out.
Click to expand...


I can understand you being afraid of letting a Mod look at your evidence to see if it proves your assertion....even a Mod of your own choosing.   Not too confident in yourself, LittleTraitor?


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then...a win/win situation all around.   Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially now that you welshed on your bet - the entertainment factor increased geometrically!
Click to expand...


Offering to have a third party, a MOD of LittleTraitor's choosing arbitrate whether he met the level of proof with his Palin link and his fossil link.    He seems hesitant.  I wonder why.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW Wicked Lester the Coward wants to chime in?    You had your chance.   You chickened out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that's the wrong Moochele Bachmann quote. That was a the year before Moochele's "take out" quote that I posted that you claimed got Libs so upset. Moochele's "take out" quote did not upset the Libs at the time because no Lib media edited it to change the context like GOPFOX hate media did!!!!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] *now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So now you libs aren't upset at Palin and Bachman, and never have been? Ya'll have never said she wanted to take democrats out? What a load of fucking horseshit. I realize you think it was stupid for attacking her now,  but asshat you libs were like a pack of wild dogs.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Doorknob has one goal, derail the thread. Take the focus away from the incitement of violence by Mob Boss Hoffa and the endorsement of that violence by failed president Obama.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked and asked a Mod yet?  You won't be afraid of what they will think of your links as proof, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost the bet and your still here so you are entitled to all the abuse we want to give out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand you being afraid of letting a Mod look at your evidence to see if it proves your assertion....even a Mod of your own choosing.   Not too confident in yourself, LittleTraitor?
Click to expand...


What are you talking about? The links are posted anyone can look I really don't care.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> Doorknob has one goal, derail the thread. Take the focus away from the incitement of violence by Mob Boss Hoffa and the endorsement of that violence by failed president Obama.



Well we helped a little bit


----------



## mal

Marsha!, Marsha, Marsha!...



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked and asked a Mod yet?  You won't be afraid of what they will think of your links as proof, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost the bet and your still here so you are entitled to all the abuse we want to give out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand you being afraid of letting a Mod look at your evidence to see if it proves your assertion....even a Mod of your own choosing.   Not too confident in yourself, LittleTraitor?
Click to expand...


Is being Shitty online something you are paid for, DT?... Seriously, Bodey...

_Take a break! You don't have to be a prick every day of you life, you know..._



peace...


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's the wrong Moochele Bachmann quote. That was a the year before Moochele's "take out" quote that I posted that you claimed got Libs so upset. Moochele's "take out" quote did not upset the Libs at the time because no Lib media edited it to change the context like GOPFOX hate media did!!!!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] *now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you libs aren't upset at Palin and Bachman, and never have been? *Ya'll have never said she wanted to take democrats out?* What a load of fucking horseshit. I realize you think it was stupid for attacking her now,  but asshat you libs were like a pack of wild dogs.
Click to expand...

Again, the burden of proof is on YOU to show where Libs accused Moochele of "taking out" Dems because Moochele used the words "take out." That is what this thread is about, Hoffa using the words "take out" as a call for violence.


----------



## L.K.Eder

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's the wrong Moochele Bachmann quote. That was a the year before Moochele's "take out" quote that I posted that you claimed got Libs so upset. Moochele's "take out" quote did not upset the Libs at the time because no Lib media edited it to change the context like GOPFOX hate media did!!!!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you libs aren't upset at Palin and Bachman, and never have been? *Ya'll have never said she wanted to take democrats out?* What a load of fucking horseshit. I realize you think it was stupid for attacking her now,  but asshat you libs were like a pack of wild dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, the burden of proof is on YOU to show where Libs accused Moochele of "taking out" Dems because Moochele used the words "take out." That is what this thread is about, Hoffa using the words "take out" as a call for violence.
Click to expand...


yeah, that and excising context from the hoffa speech while adding unprovable context to the king speech.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Again, the burden of proof is on YOU to show where Libs accused Moochele of "taking out" Dems because Moochele used the words "take out." That is what this thread is about, Hoffa using the words "take out" as a call for violence.



You're a little late to the game and a little low on IQ points, edtheliar.


----------



## mal

Wasn't there some Union Violence yesterday?...

Yep, there sure were. 



peace...


----------



## Uncensored2008

mal said:


> Wasn't there some Union Violence yesterday?...
> 
> Yep, there sure were.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...




{Incidents of union violence rarely reach the level they did in Seattle, WA, Thursday morning. Upset the Port of Longview had hired contractors from a different union, 500 members of the International Longshore and Warehouse Union, brandishing baseball bats and crowbars, stormed the port and held six security guards hostage.}

500 Union Members Storm Washington Port, Take Six Hostages

Did the promotion of violence by failed president Obama fuel this?


----------



## Dr.House

L.K.Eder said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you libs aren't upset at Palin and Bachman, and never have been? *Ya'll have never said she wanted to take democrats out?* What a load of fucking horseshit. I realize you think it was stupid for attacking her now,  but asshat you libs were like a pack of wild dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the burden of proof is on YOU to show where Libs accused Moochele of "taking out" Dems because Moochele used the words "take out." That is what this thread is about, Hoffa using the words "take out" as a call for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, that and excising context from the hoffa speech while adding unprovable context to the king speech.
Click to expand...


Since when has context ever mattered to you wingnuts?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there some Union Violence yesterday?...
> 
> Yep, there sure were.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Incidents of union violence rarely reach the level they did in Seattle, WA, Thursday morning. Upset the Port of Longview had hired contractors from a different union, 500 members of the International Longshore and Warehouse Union, brandishing baseball bats and crowbars, stormed the port and held six security guards hostage.}
> 
> 500 Union Members Storm Washington Port, Take Six Hostages
> 
> Did the promotion of violence by failed president Obama fuel this?
Click to expand...


I thought the unions were the nice guys and hooffa's speech was all for show. I guess not obama has his army. I have my guns they can use a bat I will use 5.56 and 45acp.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's the wrong Moochele Bachmann quote. That was a the year before Moochele's "take out" quote that I posted that you claimed got Libs so upset. Moochele's "take out" quote did not upset the Libs at the time because no Lib media edited it to change the context like GOPFOX hate media did!!!!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you libs aren't upset at Palin and Bachman, and never have been? *Ya'll have never said she wanted to take democrats out?* What a load of fucking horseshit. I realize you think it was stupid for attacking her now,  but asshat you libs were like a pack of wild dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, the burden of proof is on YOU to show where Libs accused Moochele of "taking out" Dems because Moochele used the words "take out." That is what this thread is about, Hoffa using the words "take out" as a call for violence.
Click to expand...


The links are posted I was here when you libs were whining so you can't lie to me lie to someone else.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I thought the unions were the nice guys and hooffa's speech was all for show. I guess not obama has his army. I have my guns they can use a bat I will use 5.56 and 45acp.



The Longshoreman union is obviously a terrorist organization.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost the bet and your still here so you are entitled to all the abuse we want to give out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand you being afraid of letting a Mod look at your evidence to see if it proves your assertion....even a Mod of your own choosing.   Not too confident in yourself, LittleTraitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? The links are posted anyone can look I really don't care.
Click to expand...


You say your links prove your assertion.   I say they do not.  A classic impasse.   Adults take the high road and find an impartial third party to decide.   I am offering you that adult solution.   You get to pick a Mod to look over your evidence, those two links, and "rule" whether you have proven your statement:


> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.



I am totally willing to abide by their decision.   You even get to pick the mod of your choice.
Hop to it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand you being afraid of letting a Mod look at your evidence to see if it proves your assertion....even a Mod of your own choosing.   Not too confident in yourself, LittleTraitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? The links are posted anyone can look I really don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say your links prove your assertion.   I say they do not.  A classic impasse.   Adults take the high road and find an impartial third party to decide.   I am offering you that adult solution.   You get to pick a Mod to look over your evidence, those two links, and "rule" whether you have proven your statement:
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am totally willing to abide by their decision.   You even get to pick the mod of your choice.
> Hop to it.
Click to expand...


The links have been posted and for that matter why are you still here you lost move along.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? The links are posted anyone can look I really don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say your links prove your assertion.   I say they do not.  A classic impasse.   Adults take the high road and find an impartial third party to decide.   I am offering you that adult solution.   You get to pick a Mod to look over your evidence, those two links, and "rule" whether you have proven your statement:
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am totally willing to abide by their decision.   You even get to pick the mod of your choice.
> Hop to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links have been posted and for that matter why are you still here you lost move along.
Click to expand...


So...you are afraid of arbitration.  I can certainly understand why.   I am not afraid of third party arbitration.   I'm so confident, I'm offering that YOU pick the Mod to arbitrate.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the burden of proof is on YOU to show where Libs accused Moochele of "taking out" Dems because Moochele used the words "take out." That is what this thread is about, Hoffa using the words "take out" as a call for violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little late to the game and a little low on IQ points, edtheliar.
Click to expand...

Actually, if you had any degree of reading comprehension, you would have known that I have been making comments ALL ALONG on the wager, especially since it was my post of Moochele's "take out" quote that initiated the reb's claim that Libs were upset when Moochele used the words "take out."


----------



## sitarro

francoHFW said:


> Lak- My Computer ain't very alive either. Thanks for the inspiration, with this computer I need all the help I can get...lol.



Waiting for the government to buy you a new one no doubt.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say your links prove your assertion.   I say they do not.  A classic impasse.   Adults take the high road and find an impartial third party to decide.   I am offering you that adult solution.   You get to pick a Mod to look over your evidence, those two links, and "rule" whether you have proven your statement:
> 
> 
> I am totally willing to abide by their decision.   You even get to pick the mod of your choice.
> Hop to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The links have been posted and for that matter why are you still here you lost move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...you are afraid of arbitration.  I can certainly understand why.   I am not afraid of third party arbitration.   I'm so confident, I'm offering that YOU pick the Mod to arbitrate.
Click to expand...

Who care's? the links are posted for all to see are you that stupid to think no one else can read them?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was not one syllable about voting in that rant. It ended with an insult and a threat! The Fascist said "We're not going to let the Socialists shut us down." After the vote he said how he was he was going to stop the "Socialists." The Fascist called on the Teabaggers to beat the pulp out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither you, the person who first brought up king's comments, nor I can provide *the full context of those comments.*
> 
> I asked you to make an assumption that Rep King was talking about voting since neither one of us can provide the context leading up to the comments in your video link.
> 
> Under said assumption would king's comments still have been "wrong to say" in your opinion?
> 
> its not too difficult of an exercise in thinking man, i know you can handle this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The context was beating Americans to a pulp, stated outright and clearly. YOU fabricated a voting context that there is no record of, unlike Moochele and Hoffa who both in unedited form clearly referenced voting. I do not have to assume YOUR fabrication. The burden of proof is on you to show King ever mentioned voting.
> 
> *Lets beat that other side to a pulp!* Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!
> -Steve King R Iowa March 21, 2010
Click to expand...


there you have it folks, when pressed honestly ed just turns to being a hack who ignores things presented to him.

I'm not fabricating anything, you can not find the beginning of his speech and neither can I.   I acknowledge that then ask you to make a decision based on an assumption.

It was very simple, if voting is what he was talking about in the non-existent section of his comments that neither you nor I can find yet, would you still find it wrong to say what he said?   

You wont answer, that shows your only interested in making this a politics issue instead of making it a values issue.   You show  that you don't care if one side does it and that it only matters to you if the side you disagree with does it.

Hackish at best.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Actually, if you had any degree of reading comprehension, you would have known that I have been making comments ALL ALONG on the wager, especially since it was my post of Moochele's "take out" quote that initiated the reb's claim that Libs were upset when Moochele used the words "take out."



So it's all about you, then?

Doorknob will be so disappointed!


----------



## Uncensored2008

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> there you have it folks, when pressed honestly ed just turns to being a hack who ignores things presented to him.





When is Edtheliar not a hack?










> I'm not fabricating anything, you can not find the beginning of his speech and neither can I.   I acknowledge that then ask you to make a decision based on an assumption.
> 
> It was very simple, if voting is what he was talking about in the non-existent section of his comments that neither you nor I can find yet, would you still find it wrong to say what he said?
> 
> You wont answer, that shows your only interested in making this a politics issue instead of making it a values issue.   You show  that you don't care if one side does it and that it only matters to you if the side you disagree with does it.
> 
> Hackish at best.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The links have been posted and for that matter why are you still here you lost move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you are afraid of arbitration.  I can certainly understand why.   I am not afraid of third party arbitration.   I'm so confident, I'm offering that YOU pick the Mod to arbitrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who care's?* the links are posted for all to see are you that stupid to think no one else can read them?
Click to expand...


Really?   You dug thru threads back TWO years because "who cares?"    

If you're afraid to get a Mod to look over your evidence because even YOU think it's not good enough....I can totally understand.   You still have 5 days to find something that would convince me or an impartial third party (a Mod).   So, either russle up a MOD and convince him/her or find more evidence....better evidence than a Palin thread and a two year old thread mostly filled with Rightie posters.

As for me, I'm off to the beach until Sunday afternoon.  TTFN....and good luck.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you are afraid of arbitration.  I can certainly understand why.   I am not afraid of third party arbitration.   I'm so confident, I'm offering that YOU pick the Mod to arbitrate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Who care's?* the links are posted for all to see are you that stupid to think no one else can read them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You dug thru threads back TWO years because "who cares?"
> 
> If you're afraid to get a Mod to look over your evidence because even YOU think it's not good enough....I can totally understand.   You still have 5 days to find something that would convince me or an impartial third party (a Mod).   So, either russle up a MOD and convince him/her or find more evidence....better evidence than a Palin thread and a two year old thread mostly filled with Rightie posters.
> 
> As for me, I'm off to the beach until Sunday afternoon.  TTFN....and good luck.
Click to expand...



No who cares who looks at the links. Call a mod I really don't care you lost the bet and are now bordering on being a liar, if you don't ban yourself you will be.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say your links prove your assertion.   I say they do not.  A classic impasse.   Adults take the high road and find an impartial third party to decide.   I am offering you that adult solution.   You get to pick a Mod to look over your evidence, those two links, and "rule" whether you have proven your statement:
> 
> 
> I am totally willing to abide by their decision.   You even get to pick the mod of your choice.
> Hop to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The links have been posted and for that matter why are you still here you lost move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...you are afraid of arbitration.  I can certainly understand why.   I am not afraid of third party arbitration.   I'm so confident, I'm offering that YOU pick the Mod to arbitrate.
Click to expand...

You fuckin' lil' liberal, snake piece of shit...........YOU FUCKIN' LOST, *PERIOD!*

You have no honor.....Everything i've suspected of you has been fully proven true.

You owe reb......He held up his end of the bet. he provided the link, that contained everything you asked for.

You are a fuckin' snake, nothing more.....A dishonest piece of shit.


----------



## Big Fitz

I dunno about the rest of you all, but I'm getting bored with the welsher crowing victory.  Her entertainment value has run out for me.


So how bout that NFL?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked and asked a Mod yet?  You won't be afraid of what they will think of your links as proof, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost the bet and your still here so you are entitled to all the abuse we want to give out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand you being afraid of letting a Mod look at your evidence to see if it proves your assertion....even a Mod of your own choosing.   Not too confident in yourself, LittleTraitor?
Click to expand...

You lost bitch, pay up......There is no moving the goal posts....There is no arbitration. You lost, fair and square, and it figures that a consistently proven dishonest, lying hack such as yourself, would pull this garbage.

It's exactly why I didn't take your bet proposal.....I can smell a snake from a mile away.

Now, you were no pilot. And you're damn sure are not a mother as you claim. (9 year old two years ago, is now taking drivers tests).....The search function was just as helpful to me, as it obviously was to reb. ......And I will blow your lies out of the water, ON MY TIME, you fuckin' snake!

NOW PAY UP!.......YOU LOST!


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.
> 
> But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:
> 
> 
> Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...
> 
> 
> So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments.
> 
> Different time.
> 
> Different place.
> 
> Different person.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 6 days left.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes... The derangement we feel towards Palin is NOTHING like the derangement we feel against Bachmann or BOOOOOOOSHH!!! or Perry or..... or... or....
> 
> Day Two of the "Boedecea fights her Terminal Hypocrisy Disease.
> 
> Gonna take the cure and condemn your friends for doing what you claim they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must say, you are in good shape for carrying LittleTraitor's water for him.   Maybe YOU can find those Leftist Threads about Bachman's comments.   He seems to be struggling and he only has 6 days left.
Click to expand...

reb supplied it, BITCH!:

www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html

Pay up, Skank.......YOU LOST!


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither you, the person who first brought up king's comments, nor I can provide *the full context of those comments.*
> 
> I asked you to make an assumption that Rep King was talking about voting since neither one of us can provide the context leading up to the comments in your video link.
> 
> Under said assumption would king's comments still have been "wrong to say" in your opinion?
> 
> its not too difficult of an exercise in thinking man, i know you can handle this!
> 
> 
> 
> The context was beating Americans to a pulp, stated outright and clearly. YOU fabricated a voting context that there is no record of, unlike Moochele and Hoffa who both in unedited form clearly referenced voting. I do not have to assume YOUR fabrication. The burden of proof is on you to show King ever mentioned voting.
> 
> *Lets beat that other side to a pulp!* Lets take them out. Lets chase them down. Theres going to be a reckoning!
> -Steve King R Iowa March 21, 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there you have it folks, when pressed honestly ed just turns to being a hack who* ignores things presented to him.*
> 
> I'm not fabricating anything, you can not find the beginning of his speech and neither can I.   I acknowledge that then ask you to make a decision based on an assumption.
> 
> It was very simple, if voting is what he was talking about in the non-existent section of his comments that neither you nor I can find yet, would you still find it wrong to say what he said?
> 
> You wont answer, that shows your only interested in making this a politics issue instead of making it a values issue.   You show  that you don't care if one side does it and that it only matters to you if the side you disagree with does it.
> 
> Hackish at best.
Click to expand...

You presented absolutely nothing to show King was talking about voting. You made a self serving assumption, and you claim that if I don't swallow your self serving assumption that makes me a hack, rather than you for your hackish assumption. 

What preceded beating Americans to a pulp, was talk of secession not talk of voting. And before that it was reported that he and the Teabaggers were patting themselves on the back.

Here is how it was reported from the time he was introduced, I challenge you to find anyone who reported King reference voting.



> The crowd cheered as Hoekstra  who is leaving Congress to run for  governor of Michigan  walked out and Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) walked  in. I just came down here, said King, so I could say to you, God bless you.
> God bless you! shouted one activist.
> Were here whenever you need us! said another activist, patting King on the back.
> You are the awesome American people, said King. If I could start a  country with a bunch of people, theyd be the folks who were standing  with us the last few days. Lets hope we dont have to do that!* Lets  beat that other side to a pulp!* Lets chase them down. Theres going to  be a reckoning! One by one, the people gathered outside the Capitol,  whod spent the day cheering and singing whenever Republicans appeared  and egged them on, came to the realization that theyd been beaten in  this round. Theyd have to redouble their efforts.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Doorknob has one goal, derail the thread. Take the focus away from the incitement of violence by Mob Boss Hoffa and the endorsement of that violence by failed president Obama.


Obviously YOU know deep down in your heart that Obama is not a failure, because you would not have to desperately resort to lies about Hoffa and Obama if you truly believed Obama was a failure.
Thank you for unknowingly revealing your true feelings.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if you had any degree of reading comprehension, you would have known that I have been making comments ALL ALONG on the wager, especially since it was my post of Moochele's "take out" quote that initiated the reb's claim that Libs were upset when Moochele used the words "take out."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all about you, then?
> 
> Doorknob will be so disappointed!
Click to expand...

No, as you well know but are too dishonest to admit, it is about my POST of Moochele's using the "take out" words that BDBoop replied to that evoked the false statement that reb posted and bobeccea called him on.
Pay attention, child.

To refresh your feeble memory:



bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

I'm back and it looks like LittleTraitor hasn't gotten a Mod to mediate yet.   You'd think he was afraid that his two links can't stand up to scrutiny or something.   He's got his little doggies barking at me, but no Mod as of yet....3 days left...or is it 2?    Maybe I'll go get a Mod to look at his argument....but if he doesn't get one of his own choice soon....I'll get one of MY choice.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes... The derangement we feel towards Palin is NOTHING like the derangement we feel against Bachmann or BOOOOOOOSHH!!! or Perry or..... or... or....
> 
> Day Two of the "Boedecea fights her Terminal Hypocrisy Disease.
> 
> Gonna take the cure and condemn your friends for doing what you claim they don't?
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, you are in good shape for carrying LittleTraitor's water for him.   Maybe YOU can find those Leftist Threads about Bachman's comments.   He seems to be struggling and he only has 6 days left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reb supplied it, BITCH!:
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Pay up, Skank.......YOU LOST!
Click to expand...



Did you mumble something, Coward?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> I'm back and it looks like LittleTraitor hasn't gotten a Mod to mediate yet.   You'd think he was afraid that his two links can't stand up to scrutiny or something.   He's got his little doggies barking at me, but no Mod as of yet....3 days left...or is it 2?    Maybe I'll go get a Mod to look at his argument....but if he doesn't get one of his own choice soon....I'll get one of MY choice.



Look bitch I posted two links for all too see I really don't give a fuck if you get a mod or not. And I really don't care what the fuck they say the threads speak loud and clear.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, you are in good shape for carrying LittleTraitor's water for him.   Maybe YOU can find those Leftist Threads about Bachman's comments.   He seems to be struggling and he only has 6 days left.
> 
> 
> 
> reb supplied it, BITCH!:
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Pay up, Skank.......YOU LOST!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mumble something, Coward?
Click to expand...

You lost!.......Pay up!

Everything you asked of reb, was fully provided......Why the blatant dishonesty, *COWARD?*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> reb supplied it, BITCH!:
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Pay up, Skank.......YOU LOST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mumble something, Coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost!.......Pay up!
> 
> Everything you asked of reb, was fully provided......Why the blatant dishonesty, *COWARD?*
Click to expand...


You were right. Now how about giving me the winning lotto numbers for the power ball for Wensday's drawing


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mumble something, Coward?
> 
> 
> 
> You lost!.......Pay up!
> 
> Everything you asked of reb, was fully provided......Why the blatant dishonesty, *COWARD?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were right. Now how about giving me the winning lotto numbers for the power ball for Wensday's drawing
Click to expand...

LMAO!

I just asked Elvis if he'll mediate this BS.....I'm awaiting his reply.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back and it looks like LittleTraitor hasn't gotten a Mod to mediate yet.   You'd think he was afraid that his two links can't stand up to scrutiny or something.   He's got his little doggies barking at me, but no Mod as of yet....3 days left...or is it 2?    Maybe I'll go get a Mod to look at his argument....but if he doesn't get one of his own choice soon....I'll get one of MY choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look bitch I posted two links for all too see I really don't give a fuck if you get a mod or not. And I really don't care what the fuck they say the threads speak loud and clear.
Click to expand...


Ok, so you do not want to be an adult about this impasse.   Fine.   I'll get a mod then.  One of my chosing.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost!.......Pay up!
> 
> Everything you asked of reb, was fully provided......Why the blatant dishonesty, *COWARD?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were right. Now how about giving me the winning lotto numbers for the power ball for Wensday's drawing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> I just asked Elvis if he'll mediate this BS.....I'm awaiting his reply.
Click to expand...


And I will tell Elvis I welcome him if the other party in this agrees.  However, you are not part of this bet, Coward.   You ran away with your tail between your legs when I offered a bet to you.   This sad little attempt on your part to stick your cowardly nose into our business is unimpressive to say the least.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were right. Now how about giving me the winning lotto numbers for the power ball for Wensday's drawing
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> I just asked Elvis if he'll mediate this BS.....I'm awaiting his reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I will tell Elvis I welcome him if the other party in this agrees.  However, you are not part of this bet, Coward.   You ran away with your tail between your legs when I offered a bet to you.   This sad little attempt on your part to stick your cowardly nose into our business is unimpressive to say the least.
Click to expand...


I said I don't give a fuck what a mod said. It does not matter you wanted a link I gave you two for all too read.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back and it looks like LittleTraitor hasn't gotten a Mod to mediate yet.   You'd think he was afraid that his two links can't stand up to scrutiny or something.   He's got his little doggies barking at me, but no Mod as of yet....3 days left...or is it 2?    Maybe I'll go get a Mod to look at his argument....but if he doesn't get one of his own choice soon....I'll get one of MY choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look bitch I posted two links for all too see I really don't give a fuck if you get a mod or not. And I really don't care what the fuck they say the threads speak loud and clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so you do not want to be an adult about this impasse.   Fine.   I'll get a mod then.  One of my chosing.
Click to expand...


What impasse? There is no impasse. Anyone can read the thread. Are you saying people can't decide foor themself if you're lying or not?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were right. Now how about giving me the winning lotto numbers for the power ball for Wensday's drawing
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> I just asked Elvis if he'll mediate this BS.....I'm awaiting his reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I will tell Elvis I welcome him if the other party in this agrees.  However, you are not part of this bet, Coward.   You ran away with your tail between your legs when I offered a bet to you.   This sad little attempt on your part to stick your cowardly nose into our business is unimpressive to say the least.
Click to expand...

My instincts about your dishonesty were absolutely spot on.......I knew you wouldn't honor  a bet, and i've been fully proven right.

Your dishonesty to hold up your end of the bargain is very telling. It speaks volumes as to your total lack of character.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> I just asked Elvis if he'll mediate this BS.....I'm awaiting his reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell Elvis I welcome him if the other party in this agrees.  However, you are not part of this bet, Coward.   You ran away with your tail between your legs when I offered a bet to you.   This sad little attempt on your part to stick your cowardly nose into our business is unimpressive to say the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My instincts about your dishonesty were absolutely spot on.......I knew you wouldn't honor  a bet, and i've been fully proven right.
> 
> Your dishonesty to hold up your end of the bargain is very telling. It speaks volumes as to your total lack of character.
Click to expand...


SPOT ON


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.
> 
> But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:
> 
> 
> Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...
> 
> 
> So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments.
> 
> Different time.
> 
> Different place.
> 
> Different person.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 6 days left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My word is good....and if Bachman is mentioned in that thread which is over 500 pages, why did you ONLY link to a post which is about Palin and her flyer.
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that  *"left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments*
> 
> Show the Left all upset
> Show that in threads about our upset
> Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.
> 
> Tick Tock....6 more days.
Click to expand...

It's right here in the link reb provided: 
www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html

It has everythng you asked for, how can you dishonestly dispute it?


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm not reading this whole train wreck, but Alan Colmes found Bachmann saying almost the identical thing that Hoffa said.  Not that it will matter to the radicals on the Right.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oAXtTS9ORw]Worst Persons: StarvingEyes Advergaming, Rick Perry and Michele Bachmann - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bodecea

*This post is for any mod...Elvis or otherwise who mediates the bet between LittleTraitor and myself.   *

1.  This bet is ONLY between LittleTraitor and myself...despite other cowardly people trying to insert themselves into it.

2.  Loser self-bans for 30 days and gives the winner another 30 days to put the sig of their choice on their sig line.

3.   The bet substance.   LittleTraitor made this comment/post:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html


> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen


on 09/07

my reply was:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html


> We did? Show us all the threads about her saying that. Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.



Since then, he has presented two links  over and over...the first one, he presented:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4105597-post632.html



> All those left hate thread, most were combined into one here's one post from it.
> Politicizing a tragedy.



A link to a PALIN thread, not a BACHMANN thread.

he at first insisted that was good enough, then admitted it was not by stating this in another post:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4110414-post855.html



> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.



And yet, he doesn't provide a link of Bachmann mentioned at all in that thread.

Then, finally he gets help to pull up another thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4112619-post906.html

But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.

This is where we came to an impasse.

I stated that a Palin thread and a fossilized thread from way past current times was not meeting the proof of LittleTraitor's initial statement 


> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen



I have suggested for the last few days we get a mod as a mediator...as a decider...I even told LittleTraitor he could pick the mod of his choice.   He has declined to do so himself.   But he has his Santa's Little Helpers chiming in.   Fine with me.   Here is my side of the case.   You as a Mod decide.  I am totally willing to abide by your decision.   After all, I'm the one who suggested we get a mod in the first place.


----------



## edthecynic

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My word is good....and if Bachman is mentioned in that thread which is over 500 pages, why did you ONLY link to a post which is about Palin and her flyer.
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that  *"left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments*
> 
> Show the Left all upset
> Show that in threads about our upset
> Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.
> 
> Tick Tock....6 more days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's right here in the link reb provided:
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/72150-house-representative-calls-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> *It has everythng you asked for,* how can you dishonestly dispute it?
Click to expand...

Except the Moochele "take out" quote that I posted that started the whole thing! The "take out" quote was the "it" BDBoop was referring to and reb was replying to.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.&#8221;Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But* it's different when she says it.* </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.*  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Looks like we have no mods on at the moment, but I will be submitted a copy of the above post to them if they wish to rule.   Of course....LittleTraitor can so the same if he isn't as afraid as Wicked Lester Coward.   (bring on some more of those silly little PMs, Coward....they amuse me)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> *This post is for any mod...Elvis or otherwise who mediates the bet between LittleTraitor and myself.   *
> 
> 1.  This bet is ONLY between LittleTraitor and myself...despite other cowardly people trying to insert themselves into it.
> 
> 2.  Loser self-bans for 30 days and gives the winner another 30 days to put the sig of their choice on their sig line.
> 
> 3.   The bet substance.   LittleTraitor made this comment/post:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen
> 
> 
> 
> on 09/07
> 
> my reply was:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html
> 
> 
> 
> We did? Show us all the threads about her saying that. Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since then, he has presented two links  over and over...the first one, he presented:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4105597-post632.html
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a PALIN thread, not a BACHMANN thread.
> 
> he at first insisted that was good enough, then admitted it was not by stating this in another post:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4110414-post855.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, he doesn't provide a link of Bachmann mentioned at all in that thread.
> 
> Then, finally he gets help to pull up another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4112619-post906.html
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> This is where we came to an impasse.
> 
> I stated that a Palin thread and a fossilized thread from way past current times was not meeting the proof of LittleTraitor's initial statement
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have suggested for the last few days we get a mod as a mediator...as a decider...I even told LittleTraitor he could pick the mod of his choice.   He has declined to do so himself.   But he has his Santa's Little Helpers chiming in.   Fine with me.   Here is my side of the case.   You as a Mod decide.  I am totally willing to abide by your decision.   After all, I'm the one who suggested we get a mod in the first place.
Click to expand...


Here's the link

www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html



> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.



You did not specify a date. Quit stalling and ban yourself. And when does a date of hate have an expration date on it?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This post is for any mod...Elvis or otherwise who mediates the bet between LittleTraitor and myself.   *
> 
> 1.  This bet is ONLY between LittleTraitor and myself...despite other cowardly people trying to insert themselves into it.
> 
> 2.  Loser self-bans for 30 days and gives the winner another 30 days to put the sig of their choice on their sig line.
> 
> 3.   The bet substance.   LittleTraitor made this comment/post:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen
> 
> 
> 
> on 09/07
> 
> my reply was:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html
> 
> 
> Since then, he has presented two links  over and over...the first one, he presented:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4105597-post632.html
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a PALIN thread, not a BACHMANN thread.
> 
> he at first insisted that was good enough, then admitted it was not by stating this in another post:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4110414-post855.html
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, he doesn't provide a link of Bachmann mentioned at all in that thread.
> 
> Then, finally he gets help to pull up another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4112619-post906.html
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> This is where we came to an impasse.
> 
> I stated that a Palin thread and a fossilized thread from way past current times was not meeting the proof of LittleTraitor's initial statement
> 
> 
> I have suggested for the last few days we get a mod as a mediator...as a decider...I even told LittleTraitor he could pick the mod of his choice.   He has declined to do so himself.   But he has his Santa's Little Helpers chiming in.   Fine with me.   Here is my side of the case.   You as a Mod decide.  I am totally willing to abide by your decision.   After all, I'm the one who suggested we get a mod in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not specify a date. Quit stalling and ban yourself. And when does a date of hate have an expration date on it?
Click to expand...


And you DIDN'T not specify date either.   I have said my piece and I have already PM'd at least one Mod....we'll see what the Mod says...and I will comply with their decision.....will you?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> *This post is for any mod...Elvis or otherwise who mediates the bet between LittleTraitor and myself.   *
> 
> 1.  This bet is ONLY between LittleTraitor and myself...despite other cowardly people trying to insert themselves into it.
> 
> 2.  Loser self-bans for 30 days and gives the winner another 30 days to put the sig of their choice on their sig line.
> 
> 3.   The bet substance.   LittleTraitor made this comment/post:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen
> 
> 
> 
> on 09/07
> 
> my reply was:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html
> 
> 
> 
> We did? Show us all the threads about her saying that. Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since then, he has presented two links  over and over...the first one, he presented:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4105597-post632.html
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a PALIN thread, not a BACHMANN thread.
> 
> he at first insisted that was good enough, then admitted it was not by stating this in another post:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4110414-post855.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, he doesn't provide a link of Bachmann mentioned at all in that thread.
> 
> Then, finally he gets help to pull up another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4112619-post906.html
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> This is where we came to an impasse.
> 
> I stated that a Palin thread and a fossilized thread from way past current times was not meeting the proof of LittleTraitor's initial statement
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have suggested for the last few days we get a mod as a mediator...as a decider...I even told LittleTraitor he could pick the mod of his choice.   He has declined to do so himself.   But he has his Santa's Little Helpers chiming in.   Fine with me.   Here is my side of the case.   You as a Mod decide.  I am totally willing to abide by your decision.   After all, I'm the one who suggested we get a mod in the first place.
Click to expand...

You lost, COWARD......Show some integrity and pay your bet!

You asked for a thread showing lib's bitching about what Bachman said. A thread that was started by a LIB was provided by reb, and clearly shows lib's bitching.

You never specified dates of the thread, or the number of lib's bitching. You simply asked for a thread about Bachmann, and lib's bitching about what she said.......YOU LOST, fair and square.

Why are you so damn dishonest?


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This post is for any mod...Elvis or otherwise who mediates the bet between LittleTraitor and myself.   *
> 
> 1.  This bet is ONLY between LittleTraitor and myself...despite other cowardly people trying to insert themselves into it.
> 
> 2.  Loser self-bans for 30 days and gives the winner another 30 days to put the sig of their choice on their sig line.
> 
> 3.   The bet substance.   LittleTraitor made this comment/post:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen
> 
> 
> 
> on 09/07
> 
> my reply was:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html
> 
> 
> Since then, he has presented two links  over and over...the first one, he presented:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4105597-post632.html
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a PALIN thread, not a BACHMANN thread.
> 
> he at first insisted that was good enough, then admitted it was not by stating this in another post:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4110414-post855.html
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, he doesn't provide a link of Bachmann mentioned at all in that thread.
> 
> Then, finally he gets help to pull up another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4112619-post906.html
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> This is where we came to an impasse.
> 
> I stated that a Palin thread and a fossilized thread from way past current times was not meeting the proof of LittleTraitor's initial statement
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good leader would not allow this to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have suggested for the last few days we get a mod as a mediator...as a decider...I even told LittleTraitor he could pick the mod of his choice.   He has declined to do so himself.   But he has his Santa's Little Helpers chiming in.   Fine with me.   Here is my side of the case.   You as a Mod decide.  I am totally willing to abide by your decision.   After all, I'm the one who suggested we get a mod in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost, COWARD......Show some integrity and pay your bet!
> 
> You asked for a thread showing lib's bitching about what Bachman said. A thread that was started by a LIB was provided by reb, and clearly shows lib's bitching.
> 
> You never specified dates of the thread, or the number of lib's bitching. You simply asked for a thread about Bachmann, and lib's bitching about what she said.......YOU LOST, fair and square.
> 
> Why are you so damn dishonest?
Click to expand...


Love the cowardly PMs.    This bet does not concern you.   You had a chance and you snivelled you.   Despite the low contempt I have for LittleTraitor, it is MILES above the contempt I have for your cowardly sniveling.   

Snivel on.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This post is for any mod...Elvis or otherwise who mediates the bet between LittleTraitor and myself.   *
> 
> 1.  This bet is ONLY between LittleTraitor and myself...despite other cowardly people trying to insert themselves into it.
> 
> 2.  Loser self-bans for 30 days and gives the winner another 30 days to put the sig of their choice on their sig line.
> 
> 3.   The bet substance.   LittleTraitor made this comment/post:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> on 09/07
> 
> my reply was:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html
> 
> 
> Since then, he has presented two links  over and over...the first one, he presented:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4105597-post632.html
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a PALIN thread, not a BACHMANN thread.
> 
> he at first insisted that was good enough, then admitted it was not by stating this in another post:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4110414-post855.html
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, he doesn't provide a link of Bachmann mentioned at all in that thread.
> 
> Then, finally he gets help to pull up another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4112619-post906.html
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> This is where we came to an impasse.
> 
> I stated that a Palin thread and a fossilized thread from way past current times was not meeting the proof of LittleTraitor's initial statement
> 
> 
> I have suggested for the last few days we get a mod as a mediator...as a decider...I even told LittleTraitor he could pick the mod of his choice.   He has declined to do so himself.   But he has his Santa's Little Helpers chiming in.   Fine with me.   Here is my side of the case.   You as a Mod decide.  I am totally willing to abide by your decision.   After all, I'm the one who suggested we get a mod in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not specify a date. Quit stalling and ban yourself. And when does a date of hate have an expration date on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you DIDN'T not specify date either.   I have said my piece and I have already PM'd at least one Mod....we'll see what the Mod says...and I will comply with their decision.....will you?
Click to expand...

You fuckin' lil' snake.......YOU WERE THE ONE WHO PROPOSED THE BET......YOU LAID OUT THE GUIDELINES.....Nowhere did you state that reb must specify dates, and now you're moving the goal posts?

You are one dishonest lil' hack!


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This post is for any mod...Elvis or otherwise who mediates the bet between LittleTraitor and myself.   *
> 
> 1.  This bet is ONLY between LittleTraitor and myself...despite other cowardly people trying to insert themselves into it.
> 
> 2.  Loser self-bans for 30 days and gives the winner another 30 days to put the sig of their choice on their sig line.
> 
> 3.   The bet substance.   LittleTraitor made this comment/post:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> on 09/07
> 
> my reply was:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html
> 
> 
> Since then, he has presented two links  over and over...the first one, he presented:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4105597-post632.html
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a PALIN thread, not a BACHMANN thread.
> 
> he at first insisted that was good enough, then admitted it was not by stating this in another post:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4110414-post855.html
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, he doesn't provide a link of Bachmann mentioned at all in that thread.
> 
> Then, finally he gets help to pull up another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4112619-post906.html
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> This is where we came to an impasse.
> 
> I stated that a Palin thread and a fossilized thread from way past current times was not meeting the proof of LittleTraitor's initial statement
> 
> 
> I have suggested for the last few days we get a mod as a mediator...as a decider...I even told LittleTraitor he could pick the mod of his choice.   He has declined to do so himself.   But he has his Santa's Little Helpers chiming in.   Fine with me.   Here is my side of the case.   You as a Mod decide.  I am totally willing to abide by your decision.   After all, I'm the one who suggested we get a mod in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> You lost, COWARD......Show some integrity and pay your bet!
> 
> You asked for a thread showing lib's bitching about what Bachman said. A thread that was started by a LIB was provided by reb, and clearly shows lib's bitching.
> 
> You never specified dates of the thread, or the number of lib's bitching. You simply asked for a thread about Bachmann, and lib's bitching about what she said.......YOU LOST, fair and square.
> 
> Why are you so damn dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the cowardly PMs.    This bet does not concern you.   You had a chance and you snivelled you.   Despite the low contempt I have for LittleTraitor, it is MILES above the contempt I have for your cowardly sniveling.
> 
> Snivel on.
Click to expand...

YOU started the PM's, you dishonest lil' freak!

LMAO!......Your lack of honesty and character is friggin' laughable.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This post is for any mod...Elvis or otherwise who mediates the bet between LittleTraitor and myself.   *
> 
> 1.  This bet is ONLY between LittleTraitor and myself...despite other cowardly people trying to insert themselves into it.
> 
> 2.  Loser self-bans for 30 days and gives the winner another 30 days to put the sig of their choice on their sig line.
> 
> 3.   The bet substance.   LittleTraitor made this comment/post:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104904-post581.html
> 
> on 09/07
> 
> my reply was:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html
> 
> 
> Since then, he has presented two links  over and over...the first one, he presented:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4105597-post632.html
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a PALIN thread, not a BACHMANN thread.
> 
> he at first insisted that was good enough, then admitted it was not by stating this in another post:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4110414-post855.html
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, he doesn't provide a link of Bachmann mentioned at all in that thread.
> 
> Then, finally he gets help to pull up another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4112619-post906.html
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> This is where we came to an impasse.
> 
> I stated that a Palin thread and a fossilized thread from way past current times was not meeting the proof of LittleTraitor's initial statement
> 
> 
> I have suggested for the last few days we get a mod as a mediator...as a decider...I even told LittleTraitor he could pick the mod of his choice.   He has declined to do so himself.   But he has his Santa's Little Helpers chiming in.   Fine with me.   Here is my side of the case.   You as a Mod decide.  I am totally willing to abide by your decision.   After all, I'm the one who suggested we get a mod in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will notice the thread is 2 and a half years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not specify a date. Quit stalling and ban yourself. And when does a date of hate have an expration date on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you DIDN'T not specify date either.   I have said my piece and I have already PM'd at least one Mod....we'll see what the Mod says...and I will comply with their decision.....will you?
Click to expand...


I don't care about the date you are the one that is whining about the date of the video. Wouldn't it seem fitting to use a Bachman thread since your argument is about Bachman no matter the date? We are after talking about the same periodof time in reference to bachman.


----------



## bodecea

Have notified 3 Mods so far.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost, COWARD......Show some integrity and pay your bet!
> 
> You asked for a thread showing lib's bitching about what Bachman said. A thread that was started by a LIB was provided by reb, and clearly shows lib's bitching.
> 
> You never specified dates of the thread, or the number of lib's bitching. You simply asked for a thread about Bachmann, and lib's bitching about what she said.......YOU LOST, fair and square.
> 
> Why are you so damn dishonest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cowardly PMs.    This bet does not concern you.   You had a chance and you snivelled you.   Despite the low contempt I have for LittleTraitor, it is MILES above the contempt I have for your cowardly sniveling.
> 
> Snivel on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *YOU started the PM's, you dishonest lil' freak!*
> LMAO!......Your lack of honesty and character is friggin' laughable.
Click to expand...


I'm surprised at how easily and how smoothly you lie about things that are so easy to check.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cowardly PMs.    This bet does not concern you.   You had a chance and you snivelled you.   Despite the low contempt I have for LittleTraitor, it is MILES above the contempt I have for your cowardly sniveling.
> 
> Snivel on.
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU started the PM's, you dishonest lil' freak!*
> LMAO!......Your lack of honesty and character is friggin' laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how easily and how smoothly you lie about things that are so easy to check.
Click to expand...

I just checked, you made the first PM, FOOL!

I also just checked when you made your bet proposal to reb.......You are sitting up here totally moving the goal posts, and LYING your ass off, because you know you lost.


----------



## bodecea

Too bad I can't connect PMs....Wicked Lester Coward's are getting shriller and shriller.  Reminds me of Glenn Close in "Fatal Attraction".


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Too bad I can't connect PMs....Wicked Lester Coward's are getting shriller and shriller.  Reminds me of Glenn Close in "Fatal Attraction".


You lost, pay your bet!

No different then Vegas....If i'm wactching a game of Blackjack, and I see someone place their bet, lose their hand, and then try to sneak their chip off the table, i'm making noise.

You're a snake. You're trying to sneak your chip off the table. You are welshing on your bet. You have no honor, PERIOD!

The evidence of your dishonesty, and lack of integrity is clearly showing in this thread.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't connect PMs....Wicked Lester Coward's are getting shriller and shriller.  Reminds me of Glenn Close in "Fatal Attraction".
> 
> 
> 
> You lost, pay your bet!
> 
> No different then Vegas....If i'm wactching a game of Blackjack, and I see someone place their bet, lose their hand, and then try to sneak their chip off the table, i'm making noise.
> 
> You're a snake. You're trying to sneak your chip off the table. You are welshing on your bet. You have no honor, PERIOD!
> 
> The evidence of your dishonesty, and lack of integrity is clearly showing in this thread.
Click to expand...


Look who's talking....the Coward who didn't dare bet me himself....now tries to live vicariously thru another's bet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Have notified 3 Mods so far.



I don't care you made thge rule I produced the links you lost time to ban yourself.
You've mov e the goal post twice
One for complaining about the date of the thread two for asking for a mod.
Shall we rewrite the thread in  question to fit your argument?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Congressional Black Caucus to Make Tea Party Hangings a Hate Crime | The DAILY RASH


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't connect PMs....Wicked Lester Coward's are getting shriller and shriller.  Reminds me of Glenn Close in "Fatal Attraction".
> 
> 
> 
> You lost, pay your bet!
> 
> No different then Vegas....If i'm wactching a game of Blackjack, and I see someone place their bet, lose their hand, and then try to sneak their chip off the table, i'm making noise.
> 
> You're a snake. You're trying to sneak your chip off the table. You are welshing on your bet. You have no honor, PERIOD!
> 
> The evidence of your dishonesty, and lack of integrity is clearly showing in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking....the Coward who didn't dare bet me himself....now tries to live vicariously thru another's bet.
Click to expand...

I recognized you as a snake LOOOOOOOOOONG ago......I don't you trust you, hence, I didn't bet.

You can call it whatever you like. Fact of the matter is, you're doing exactly what I knew you would do. I explained why I would not take your bet. It's in this thread. And now it's been proven, by your abject dishonesty in trying to welsh out of this bet, that I was spot on!

Living vicariously through reb's bet?......No, just holding you accountable for your actions.

Deal with it!


----------



## thereisnospoon

edthecynic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob has one goal, derail the thread. Take the focus away from the incitement of violence by Mob Boss Hoffa and the endorsement of that violence by failed president Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously YOU know deep down in your heart that Obama is not a failure, because you would not have to desperately resort to lies about Hoffa and Obama if you truly believed Obama was a failure.
> Thank you for unknowingly revealing your true feelings.
Click to expand...

Lies?
So Hoffa did not say "we should find those son of a bitches and taken 'em out?"
And Obama refused to separate himself from or even comment that Hoffa's remarks were inappropriate?
Lies? The only lies here are the ones you Obama sycophants are telling yourselves.
You're back? Zippity do dahh....
Obama's inability to accomplish anything that would improve the economy, increase employment and lift the housing market results in a failure. 
Had Obama done any one of these three things as he promised, this discussion would not be taking place.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Jimmy Hoffa Jr is a typical union thug, paid by the sweat of the rank and file and at the end of the puppet strings of the Mob.
Less than 8% of all US private sector workers are unionized. Why Hoffa and others even get attention is a mystery. Hoffa is a flyspeck and unions are slowly being kicked out. Good.
Unions suck. They have cost this country hundreds of thousands of jobs and have systematically destroyed our manufacturing base.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have notified 3 Mods so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care you made thge rule I produced the links you lost time to ban yourself.
> You've mov e the goal post twice
> One for complaining about the date of the thread two for asking for a mod.
> Shall we rewrite the thread in  question to fit your argument?
Click to expand...


The mod is to make a decision since you and I disagree about whether you met the criteria with a thread over 30 months old, and obviously about something totally different than what you were referring to.   Sorry, you don't understand that this is a solution when two sides disagree on whether the criteria is met or not.  I'm not afraid to follow the mod's ruling if they rule against me.  How about you?


----------



## bodecea

thereisnospoon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob has one goal, derail the thread. Take the focus away from the incitement of violence by Mob Boss Hoffa and the endorsement of that violence by failed president Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously YOU know deep down in your heart that Obama is not a failure, because you would not have to desperately resort to lies about Hoffa and Obama if you truly believed Obama was a failure.
> Thank you for unknowingly revealing your true feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies?
> *So Hoffa did not say "we should find those son of a bitches and taken 'em out?"*
> And Obama refused to separate himself from or even comment that Hoffa's remarks were inappropriate?
> Lies? The only lies here are the ones you Obama sycophants are telling yourselves.
> You're back? Zippity do dahh....
> Obama's inability to accomplish anything that would improve the economy, increase employment and lift the housing market results in a failure.
> Had Obama done any one of these three things as he promised, this discussion would not be taking place.
Click to expand...


i'm fascinated as to how closely you follow the FOX trick of...er...neglecting to mention the reference to voting that Hoffa says first.   You've left a bit out of your quote.   You DID know that, right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have notified 3 Mods so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care you made thge rule I produced the links you lost time to ban yourself.
> You've mov e the goal post twice
> One for complaining about the date of the thread two for asking for a mod.
> Shall we rewrite the thread in  question to fit your argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mod is to make a decision since you and I disagree about whether you met the criteria with a thread over 30 months old, and obviously about something totally different than what you were referring to.   Sorry, you don't understand that this is a solution when two sides disagree on whether the criteria is met or not.  I'm not afraid to follow the mod's ruling if they rule against me.  How about you?
Click to expand...


So when did you make the rule for a date cut off? Wouldn't it seem fitting to use a Bachman thread since your argument is about Bachman no matter the date? We are after talking about the same period of time in reference to bachman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously YOU know deep down in your heart that Obama is not a failure, because you would not have to desperately resort to lies about Hoffa and Obama if you truly believed Obama was a failure.
> Thank you for unknowingly revealing your true feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lies?
> *So Hoffa did not say "we should find those son of a bitches and taken 'em out?"*
> And Obama refused to separate himself from or even comment that Hoffa's remarks were inappropriate?
> Lies? The only lies here are the ones you Obama sycophants are telling yourselves.
> You're back? Zippity do dahh....
> Obama's inability to accomplish anything that would improve the economy, increase employment and lift the housing market results in a failure.
> Had Obama done any one of these three things as he promised, this discussion would not be taking place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm fascinated as to how closely you follow the FOX trick of...er...neglecting to mention the reference to voting that Hoffa says first.   You've left a bit out of your quote.   You DID know that, right?
Click to expand...


I'm fascinated with how hypocritcal you can be. Yoou whine when you think someone moved the goal post and then you move the goal post yourself.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care you made thge rule I produced the links you lost time to ban yourself.
> You've mov e the goal post twice
> One for complaining about the date of the thread two for asking for a mod.
> Shall we rewrite the thread in  question to fit your argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mod is to make a decision since you and I disagree about whether you met the criteria with a thread over 30 months old, and obviously about something totally different than what you were referring to.   Sorry, you don't understand that this is a solution when two sides disagree on whether the criteria is met or not.  I'm not afraid to follow the mod's ruling if they rule against me.  How about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when did you make the rule for a date cut off? Wouldn't it seem fitting to use a Bachman thread since your argument is about Bachman no matter the date? We are after talking about the same period of time in reference to bachman.
Click to expand...



When did you make your statement about us whining about Bachmann....only a few days ago.    Sorry, but I have a hard time believing you were referring to something 30 months ago.   In fact I have a hard time believing you even knew about that thread 30 months ago.

But, I am talking to a mod right now.   If she decides to rule....it will be out of my hands.  I will abide by the ruling and live if she says you meet the criteria.  Will you abide and continue looking for evidence for 3 more days if she says it does not?   And if you can't within 3 days.....leave for 30?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mod is to make a decision since you and I disagree about whether you met the criteria with a thread over 30 months old, and obviously about something totally different than what you were referring to.   Sorry, you don't understand that this is a solution when two sides disagree on whether the criteria is met or not.  I'm not afraid to follow the mod's ruling if they rule against me.  How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when did you make the rule for a date cut off? Wouldn't it seem fitting to use a Bachman thread since your argument is about Bachman no matter the date? We are after talking about the same period of time in reference to bachman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When did you make your statement about us whining about Bachmann....only a few days ago.    Sorry, but I have a hard time believing you were referring to something 30 months ago.   In fact I have a hard time believing you even knew about that thread 30 months ago.
> 
> But, I am talking to a mod right now.   If she decides to rule....it will be out of my hands.  I will abide by the ruling and live if she says you meet the criteria.  Will you abide and continue looking for evidence for 3 more days if she says it does not?   And if you can't within 3 days.....leave for 30?
Click to expand...


When did you make the rule for a date cut off?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when did you make the rule for a date cut off? Wouldn't it seem fitting to use a Bachman thread since your argument is about Bachman no matter the date? We are after talking about the same period of time in reference to bachman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you make your statement about us whining about Bachmann....only a few days ago.    Sorry, but I have a hard time believing you were referring to something 30 months ago.   In fact I have a hard time believing you even knew about that thread 30 months ago.
> 
> But, I am talking to a mod right now.   If she decides to rule....it will be out of my hands.  I will abide by the ruling and live if she says you meet the criteria.  Will you abide and continue looking for evidence for 3 more days if she says it does not?   And if you can't within 3 days.....leave for 30?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you make the rule for a date cut off?
Click to expand...


Who believes you were talking about something 30 months ago?  For some strange reason, for what it matters, I don't even think you were the one who found that link.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The left whined when Sarah Palin said 
don't retreat instead reload

And the left whined when Bachman said
We need you to take out some of these bad guys


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you make your statement about us whining about Bachmann....only a few days ago.    Sorry, but I have a hard time believing you were referring to something 30 months ago.   In fact I have a hard time believing you even knew about that thread 30 months ago.
> 
> But, I am talking to a mod right now.   If she decides to rule....it will be out of my hands.  I will abide by the ruling and live if she says you meet the criteria.  Will you abide and continue looking for evidence for 3 more days if she says it does not?   And if you can't within 3 days.....leave for 30?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you make the rule for a date cut off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who believes you were talking about something 30 months ago?  For some strange reason, for what it matters, I don't even think you were the one who found that link.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter did the left whine about Bachman then?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The left whined when Sarah Palin said
> don't retreat instead reload



Irrelevant to the bet....as I told you several times when you kept linking the Palin thread and ONLY the Palin thread.



> And the left whined when Bachman said
> We need you to take out some of these bad guys



And you remember her saying that.......when?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you make the rule for a date cut off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who believes you were talking about something 30 months ago?  For some strange reason, for what it matters, I don't even think you were the one who found that link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter did the left whine about Bachman then?
Click to expand...


So, you knew about that one from 30 months ago when you made that comment......   Sure you did.  Who found the link for you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who believes you were talking about something 30 months ago?  For some strange reason, for what it matters, I don't even think you were the one who found that link.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter did the left whine about Bachman then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you knew about that one from 30 months ago when you made that comment......   Sure you did.
Click to expand...


Did the left whine? That was the deal


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left whined when Sarah Palin said
> don't retreat instead reload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the bet....as I told you several times when you kept linking the Palin thread and ONLY the Palin thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the left whined when Bachman said
> We need you to take out some of these bad guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you remember her saying that.......when?
Click to expand...


If it's on the internet it can be found are you that stupid?

Just as our discussion here is being record and saved


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left whined when Sarah Palin said
> don't retreat instead reload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the bet....as I told you several times when you kept linking the Palin thread and ONLY the Palin thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the left whined when Bachman said
> We need you to take out some of these bad guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you remember her saying that.......when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's on the internet it can be found are you that stupid?
> 
> Just as our discussion here is being record and saved
Click to expand...


Of course it's being a record and being saved.

I don't think you are clever enough to look back 30 months tho.  I certainly don't think you are clever enough to REMEMBER something 30 months ago.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the bet....as I told you several times when you kept linking the Palin thread and ONLY the Palin thread.
> 
> 
> 
> And you remember her saying that.......when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's on the internet it can be found are you that stupid?
> 
> Just as our discussion here is being record and saved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's being a record and being saved.
> 
> I don't think you are clever enough to look back 30 months tho.  I certainly don't think you are clever enough to REMEMBER something 30 months ago.
Click to expand...

Google asshar let it be your guide. I see you squriming Now you attack my ability to do a simple search. Dman you are despertly hanging on by a thread pun intended.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's on the internet it can be found are you that stupid?
> 
> Just as our discussion here is being record and saved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's being a record and being saved.
> 
> I don't think you are clever enough to look back 30 months tho.  I certainly don't think you are clever enough to REMEMBER something 30 months ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google asshar let it be your guide. I see you squriming Now you attack my ability to do a simple search. Dman you are despertly hanging on by a thread pun intended.
Click to expand...


So...who found the link for you?   You're not clever enough on your own to go back that far.   You're not THAT obsessed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's being a record and being saved.
> 
> I don't think you are clever enough to look back 30 months tho.  I certainly don't think you are clever enough to REMEMBER something 30 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Google asshar let it be your guide. I see you squriming Now you attack my ability to do a simple search. Dman you are despertly hanging on by a thread pun intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...who found the link for you?   You're not clever enough on your own to go back that far.   You're not THAT obsessed.
Click to expand...


I am smarter than you think I am and yes I am that clever
and yes to prove a point I never quit

Now back to the question you have yet to answer

Did the left whine? That was the deal


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter did the left whine about Bachman then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you knew about that one from 30 months ago when you made that comment......   Sure you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
Click to expand...


I believe you made reference to a lot of whining which triggered you whining.  30 months is a long time for you to wait, don't you think?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you knew about that one from 30 months ago when you made that comment......   Sure you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you made reference to a lot of whining which triggered you whining.  30 months is a long time for you to wait, don't you think?
Click to expand...


Deflection try again

Did the left whine? That was the deal


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google asshar let it be your guide. I see you squriming Now you attack my ability to do a simple search. Dman you are despertly hanging on by a thread pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...who found the link for you?   You're not clever enough on your own to go back that far.   You're not THAT obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am smarter than you think I am and yes* I am that clever*
> and yes to prove a point I never quit
> 
> Now back to the question you have yet to answer
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
Click to expand...


I don't believe you, btw.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you made reference to a lot of whining which triggered you whining.  30 months is a long time for you to wait, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection try again
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
Click to expand...


You take a long time to whine back, don't you?   That is...if one were to believe you even remember something that happened 30 mons ago...with only one little locked thread about it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who found the link for you?   You're not clever enough on your own to go back that far.   You're not THAT obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smarter than you think I am and yes* I am that clever*
> and yes to prove a point I never quit
> 
> Now back to the question you have yet to answer
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you, btw.
Click to expand...


You can believe it


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you made reference to a lot of whining which triggered you whining.  30 months is a long time for you to wait, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection try again
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You take a long time to whine back, don't you?   That is...if one were to believe you even remember something that happened 30 mons ago...with only one little locked thread about it.
Click to expand...


Deflection try again

Did the left whine? That was the deal

Hell I remeber when Kennedy was shot. My memory is very sharp as a matter of fact I can recall most of the discussion I have been a part of here in this discussion group.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection try again
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take a long time to whine back, don't you?   That is...if one were to believe you even remember something that happened 30 mons ago...with only one little locked thread about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection try again
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
> 
> Hell I remeber when Kennedy was shot. My memory is very sharp as a matter of fact I can recall most of the discussion I have been a part of here in this discussion group.
Click to expand...



Maybe you want to link an example from 1963 now?   And it amuses me that you compare remembering one small locked thread from 30 months ago to the Kennedy assassination.   That you would be dumb enough to try to compare remembering both as being equal kind of proves my point about you not being clever enough.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The left whined when Sarah Palin said
> don't retreat instead reload
> 
> *And the left whined when Bachman said
> We need you to take out some of these bad guys*


BULLFUCKINGSHIT!!!

You have yet to show that!!! The Left only recently brought it up because of FOX editing Hoffa's quote. She said it on April 15, 2010 and nobody made a big deal out of it until CON$ suddenly objected to the words "take out" that she used when Hoffa also used them.

Face it, you have yet to show any Lib being upset with Moochele using the words "take out" from the time she said them in April 2010 until the time Hoffa used the same words.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You take a long time to whine back, don't you?   That is...if one were to believe you even remember something that happened 30 mons ago...with only one little locked thread about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection try again
> 
> Did the left whine? That was the deal
> 
> Hell I remeber when Kennedy was shot. My memory is very sharp as a matter of fact I can recall most of the discussion I have been a part of here in this discussion group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you want to link an example from 1963 now?   And it amuses me that you compare remembering one small locked thread from 30 months ago to the Kennedy assassination.   That you would be dumb enough to try to compare remembering both as being equal kind of proves my point about you not being clever enough.
Click to expand...


Deflection try again

Did the left whine? That was the deal


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left whined when Sarah Palin said
> don't retreat instead reload
> 
> *And the left whined when Bachman said
> We need you to take out some of these bad guys*
> 
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT!!!
> 
> You have yet to show that!!! The Left only recently brought it up because of FOX editing Hoffa's quote. She said it on April 15, 2010 and nobody made a big deal out of it until CON$ suddenly objected to the words "take out" that she used when Hoffa also used them.
> 
> Face it, you have yet to show any Lib being upset with Moochele using the words "take out" from the time she said them in April 2010 until the time Hoffa used the same words.
Click to expand...


Edthesheeple they got upset but not as much as they did with this
I Want People "Armed And Dangerous" Over Obama Tax Plan
www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left whined when Sarah Palin said
> don't retreat instead reload
> 
> *And the left whined when Bachman said
> We need you to take out some of these bad guys*
> 
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT!!!
> 
> You have yet to show that!!! The Left only recently brought it up because of FOX editing Hoffa's quote. She said it on April 15, 2010 and nobody made a big deal out of it until CON$ suddenly objected to the words "take out" that she used when Hoffa also used them.
> 
> Face it, you have yet to show any Lib being upset with Moochele using the words "take out" from the time she said them in April 2010 until the time Hoffa used the same words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Edthesheeple they got upset but not as much as they did with this
> I Want People "Armed And Dangerous" Over Obama Tax Plan
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
Click to expand...


Thanks for the link so everyone can once again see how old it is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT!!!
> 
> You have yet to show that!!! The Left only recently brought it up because of FOX editing Hoffa's quote. She said it on April 15, 2010 and nobody made a big deal out of it until CON$ suddenly objected to the words "take out" that she used when Hoffa also used them.
> 
> Face it, you have yet to show any Lib being upset with Moochele using the words "take out" from the time she said them in April 2010 until the time Hoffa used the same words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edthesheeple they got upset but not as much as they did with this
> I Want People "Armed And Dangerous" Over Obama Tax Plan
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link so everyone can once again see how old it is.
Click to expand...

Did the left whine? That was the deal


----------



## edthecynic

thereisnospoon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob has one goal, derail the thread. Take the focus away from the incitement of violence by Mob Boss Hoffa and the endorsement of that violence by failed president Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously YOU know deep down in your heart that Obama is not a failure, because you would not have to desperately resort to lies about Hoffa and Obama if you truly believed Obama was a failure.
> Thank you for unknowingly revealing your true feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies?
> *So Hoffa did not say "we should find those son of a bitches and taken 'em out?"*
> And Obama refused to separate himself from or even comment that Hoffa's remarks were inappropriate?
> Lies? The only lies here are the ones you Obama sycophants are telling yourselves.
Click to expand...

This is a teachable moment on how CON$ lie!

Now everyone knows that the lie was claiming that Hoffa made a call to violence against the Teabaggers. So what the premeditated liar tries to do is to create a half-truth, making up a quote similar to Hoffa's quote but with enough words changed to imply violence, and leaving out all of Hoffa's voting references. 

Hoffa never said anything about "finding" the SOBs he wanted to be "taken out" at the ballot box in November by an army of voters he could supply. We already know where they are, they are in the Congress and the Senate.

Here is exactly what Hoffa said;



> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*



Beware of the half-truth. You may have gotten hold of the wrong half.
- Seymour Essrog


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously YOU know deep down in your heart that Obama is not a failure, because you would not have to desperately resort to lies about Hoffa and Obama if you truly believed Obama was a failure.
> Thank you for unknowingly revealing your true feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lies?
> *So Hoffa did not say "we should find those son of a bitches and taken 'em out?"*
> And Obama refused to separate himself from or even comment that Hoffa's remarks were inappropriate?
> Lies? The only lies here are the ones you Obama sycophants are telling yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a teachable moment on how CON$ lie!
> 
> Now everyone knows that the lie was claiming that Hoffa made a call to violence against the Teabaggers. So what the premeditated liar tries to do is to create a half-truth, making up a quote similar to Hoffa's quote but with enough words changed to imply violence, and leaving out all of Hoffa's voting references.
> 
> Hoffa never said anything about "finding" the SOBs he wanted to be "taken out" at the ballot box in November by an army of voters he could supply. We already know where they are, they are in the Congress and the Senate.
> 
> Here is exactly what Hoffa said;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it starts with your involvement,* it starts with next November.*  Weve  got a bunch of people there that dont want the president to  succeed,  and they are called the Tea Party  the people who dont want  him to do  anything right and he is working hard for us.
> President Obama is frustrated by whats going on. *Well, guess what,  weve got the vote.* And the answer to what we say is, *we remember in  November.* We will beat the Tea Party and give this country back to  workers and America. We can do it together.
> Weve also got to talk about jobs. I get so tired about people who   (inaudible) these big corporations that send our jobs to Mexico, they   send our jobs to China, and theyve got the audacity to say where are   the jobs?
> Well Ive got news for you. Its time to bring those jobs back to   America and bring America back to work. Thats what weve got to do.
> We are going to hear from President Obama in a few minutes, and I am so   glad that he has come to Michigan because this is where he sees the  real  America. He looks out on this army of people and you know what I  say?  President Obama, this is your army. We are ready to march. President  Obama, we want one thing: Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs(The crowd joins  the chant.)
> Thats what we are going to tell America..When he sees what we are   doing here, he will be inspired, but he needs help. And you know what?  *Everybody here has got a vote.* If we go back, we keep the eye on the  prize,* lets take these sons-of-bitches out and give America back to  America where we belong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beware of the half-truth. You may have gotten hold of the wrong half.
> - Seymour Essrog
Click to expand...


So who had America two years ago? unions thats who and they do not represent America they are a minority of working Americans.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT!!!
> 
> You have yet to show that!!! The Left only recently brought it up because of FOX editing Hoffa's quote. She said it on April 15, 2010 and nobody made a big deal out of it until CON$ suddenly objected to the words "take out" that she used when Hoffa also used them.
> 
> Face it, you have yet to show any Lib being upset with Moochele using the words "take out" from the time she said them in April 2010 until the time Hoffa used the same words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edthesheeple they got upset but not as much as they did with this
> I Want People "Armed And Dangerous" Over Obama Tax Plan
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link so everyone can once again see how old it is.
Click to expand...

Show us where you stated when the time mattered........Your abject dishonesty is fuckin' mind boggling.

You specifically asked for a thread showing liberals whining about Bachmann making similar statements......NOWHERE did you state when it had to be....reb gave you exactly what you wanted, and the thread was started by a fuckin' LIBERAL........Show some damn character, and hold up your end of the bet.

I've seen many dishonest assholes in my life, but you take the fuckin' cake.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edthesheeple they got upset but not as much as they did with this
> I Want People "Armed And Dangerous" Over Obama Tax Plan
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link so everyone can once again see how old it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where you stated when the time mattered........Your abject dishonesty is fuckin' mind boggling.
> 
> You specifically asked for a thread showing liberals whining about Bachmann making similar statements......NOWHERE did you state when it had to be....reb gave you exactly what you wanted, and the thread was started by a fuckin' LIBERAL........Show some damn character, and hold up your end of the bet.
> 
> I've seen many dishonest assholes in my life, but you take the fuckin' cake.
Click to expand...


Hell now she's even questioned my ability to do a simple search.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left whined when Sarah Palin said
> don't retreat instead reload
> 
> *And the left whined when Bachman said
> We need you to take out some of these bad guys*
> 
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT!!!
> 
> You have yet to show that!!! The Left only recently brought it up because of FOX editing Hoffa's quote. She said it on April 15, 2010 and nobody made a big deal out of it until CON$ suddenly objected to the words "take out" that she used when Hoffa also used them.
> 
> Face it, you have yet to show any Lib being upset with Moochele using the words "take out" from the time she said them in April 2010 until the time Hoffa used the same words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Edthesheeple *they got upset* *but not as much* as they did with this
> I Want People "Armed And Dangerous" Over Obama Tax Plan
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/72150-house-representative-calls-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
Click to expand...

Well, that's half true, not getting upset at all over Moochele's "take out" quote is "not as much" as the little bit they got upset over the armed and dangerous quote. But it IS the "take out" quote that the bet rests on and you have failed to show anyone upset with it BEFORE the Right's  phony outrage over Hoffa using the same words.


----------



## Wicked Jester

The following links are all the proof that is needed to show just how dishonest Bodecea truly is......She clearly lost, as defined by her own words.
www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110266
www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110292
www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110315
www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110419
www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110477

And the following is the link reb provided about Bachmann:

www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html

You clearly lost, Bodecea.....There is no way around it......Pay reb, it's the right thing to do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT!!!
> 
> You have yet to show that!!! The Left only recently brought it up because of FOX editing Hoffa's quote. She said it on April 15, 2010 and nobody made a big deal out of it until CON$ suddenly objected to the words "take out" that she used when Hoffa also used them.
> 
> Face it, you have yet to show any Lib being upset with Moochele using the words "take out" from the time she said them in April 2010 until the time Hoffa used the same words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edthesheeple *they got upset* *but not as much* as they did with this
> I Want People "Armed And Dangerous" Over Obama Tax Plan
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/72150-house-representative-calls-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's half true, not getting upset at all over Moochele's "take out" quote is "not as much" as the little bit they got upset over the armed and dangerous quote. But it IS the "take out" quote that the bet rests on and you have failed to show anyone upset with it BEFORE the Right's  phony outrage over Hoffa using the same words.
Click to expand...


I really don't do what you do and deal with half truths.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> The following links are all the proof that is needed to show just how dishonest Bodecea truly is......She clearly lost, as defined by her own words.
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110266
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110292
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110315
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110419
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110477
> 
> And the following is the link reb provided about Bachmann:
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> You clearly lost, Bodecea.....There is no way around it......Pay reb, it's the right thing to do.



 Wait for it.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> The following links are all the proof that is needed to show just how dishonest Bodecea truly is......She clearly lost, as defined by her own words.
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110266



No link there.


> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110292
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110315



same link twice...about a PALIN thread (we've gone over this again and again and again....I know you get confused, but Palin is NOT Bachmann)



> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110419
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110477



No links in those.

Very bizarre indeed.


> And the following is the link reb provided about Bachmann:
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html



Ah yes...your 30 month old locked thread....*wink *wink



> You clearly lost, Bodecea.....There is no way around it......Pay reb, it's the right thing to do.



Still waiting for call backs from Mods.   Elvis and Echo Zulu have replied so far....waiting for their ruling.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edthesheeple *they got upset* *but not as much* as they did with this
> I Want People "Armed And Dangerous" Over Obama Tax Plan
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/72150-house-representative-calls-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's half true, not getting upset at all over Moochele's "take out" quote is "not as much" as the little bit they got upset over the armed and dangerous quote. But it IS the "take out" quote that the bet rests on and you have failed to show anyone upset with it BEFORE the Right's  phony outrage over Hoffa using the same words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't do what you do and deal with half truths.
Click to expand...

That's right, you deal in untruth.


----------



## bodecea

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's half true, not getting upset at all over Moochele's "take out" quote is "not as much" as the little bit they got upset over the armed and dangerous quote. But it IS the "take out" quote that the bet rests on and you have failed to show anyone upset with it BEFORE the Right's  phony outrage over Hoffa using the same words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't do what you do and deal with half truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, you deal in untruth.
Click to expand...


Well, he confuses Palin with Bachmann and says that because he remembers Kennedy's assassination, he can easily remember a small locked thread from 30 months ago.   

Oh, and he doesn't like the idea of a third person mediating our bet, even a person of his own choice.   Makes you wonder how much faith he has in his own sources.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following links are all the proof that is needed to show just how dishonest Bodecea truly is......She clearly lost, as defined by her own words.
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No link there.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110292
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110315
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same link twice...about a PALIN thread (we've gone over this again and again and again....I know you get confused, but Palin is NOT Bachmann)
> 
> 
> 
> No links in those.
> 
> Very bizarre indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> And the following is the link reb provided about Bachmann:
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes...your 30 month old locked thread....*wink *wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly lost, Bodecea.....There is no way around it......Pay reb, it's the right thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for call backs from Mods.   Elvis and Echo Zulu have replied so far....waiting for their ruling.
Click to expand...


again

Did the left whine? That was the deal


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's half true, not getting upset at all over Moochele's "take out" quote is "not as much" as the little bit they got upset over the armed and dangerous quote. But it IS the "take out" quote that the bet rests on and you have failed to show anyone upset with it BEFORE the Right's  phony outrage over Hoffa using the same words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't do what you do and deal with half truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, you deal in untruth.
Click to expand...


edthestupid is confused as ever I see
I said I really don't do what you do and deal with half truths do you need to have this explained to you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't do what you do and deal with half truths.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you deal in untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he confuses Palin with Bachmann and says that because he remembers Kennedy's assassination, he can easily remember a small locked thread from 30 months ago.
> 
> Oh, and he doesn't like the idea of a third person mediating our bet, even a person of his own choice.   Makes you wonder how much faith he has in his own sources.
Click to expand...


No what I don't like is when you move the sideline and change the rules  of you little game.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you deal in untruth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he confuses Palin with Bachmann and says that because he remembers Kennedy's assassination, he can easily remember a small locked thread from 30 months ago.
> 
> Oh, and he doesn't like the idea of a third person mediating our bet, even a person of his own choice.   Makes you wonder how much faith he has in his own sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what I don't like is when you move the sideline and change the rules  of you little game.
Click to expand...


I seem to remember you providing a Link to a Palin thread and then trying to pawn it off as a Bachmann thread....talk about moving goal posts.  And my favorite is when you started going on about it depending on what the definition of "upset" was.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he confuses Palin with Bachmann and says that because he remembers Kennedy's assassination, he can easily remember a small locked thread from 30 months ago.
> 
> Oh, and he doesn't like the idea of a third person mediating our bet, even a person of his own choice.   Makes you wonder how much faith he has in his own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what I don't like is when you move the sideline and change the rules  of you little game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to remember you providing a Link to a Palin thread and then trying to pawn it off as a Bachmann thread....talk about moving goal posts.  And my favorite is when you started going on about it depending on what the definition of "upset" was.
Click to expand...


the palin link also has some bachman attacks in it I seem to recall. Yet I did provide a thread about the whining over what bachman said. so no I haven't moved the goal post you did when you tried to negate what I provided due to a date limit you imposed after the rules where set.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following links are all the proof that is needed to show just how dishonest Bodecea truly is......She clearly lost, as defined by her own words.
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No link there.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110292
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110315
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same link twice...about a PALIN thread (we've gone over this again and again and again....I know you get confused, but Palin is NOT Bachmann)
> 
> 
> 
> No links in those.
> 
> Very bizarre indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> And the following is the link reb provided about Bachmann:
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/721...s-for-violent-uprising-against-president.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes...your 30 month old locked thread....*wink *wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly lost, Bodecea.....There is no way around it......Pay reb, it's the right thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for call backs from Mods.   Elvis and Echo Zulu have replied so far....waiting for their ruling.
Click to expand...

Lmao!

Every one of those links fully shows that you were requesting a thread about liberals whining about BACHMANN.....Every one of them!

And of course, the last link shows reb giving you a link you requested.

Christ, you're just as dishonest about this bet, as you were when denying that you ever disgustingly attacked Bristol Palin. In fact, you eluded to her being a loose whore. But you sat there and vehemently denied ever saying something so disgusting......Does your abject dishonesty ever end?

You're a friggin' joke!


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't do what you do and deal with half truths.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you deal in untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he confuses Palin with Bachmann and says that because he remembers Kennedy's assassination, he can easily remember a small locked thread from 30 months ago.
> 
> Oh, and he doesn't like the idea of a third person mediating our bet, even a person of his own choice.   Makes you wonder how much faith he has in his own sources.
Click to expand...

Only a fuckin' dishonest snake moves the goal posts, and then demands mediation after she clearly lost the bet.

Grow up......Pay your damn debt!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, you deal in untruth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he confuses Palin with Bachmann and says that because he remembers Kennedy's assassination, he can easily remember a small locked thread from 30 months ago.
> 
> Oh, and he doesn't like the idea of a third person mediating our bet, even a person of his own choice.   Makes you wonder how much faith he has in his own sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fuckin' dishonest snake moves the goal posts, and then demands mediation after she clearly lost the bet.
> 
> Grow up......Pay your damn debt!
Click to expand...


I won by default. changing the rules after the requirments have been met is a default.
Then again if you think about it why does the date of the link matter?
It still meets her requirements. The left was whining about bachman.


----------



## edthecynic

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following links are all the proof that is needed to show just how dishonest Bodecea truly is......She clearly lost, as defined by her own words.
> www.usmessageboard.com/media/183823-hoffa-hoffa-hoffa-57.html#post4110266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No link there.
> 
> 
> same link twice...about a PALIN thread (we've gone over this again and again and again....I know you get confused, but Palin is NOT Bachmann)
> 
> 
> 
> No links in those.
> 
> Very bizarre indeed.
> 
> 
> Ah yes...your 30 month old locked thread....*wink *wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly lost, Bodecea.....There is no way around it......Pay reb, it's the right thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for call backs from Mods.   Elvis and Echo Zulu have replied so far....waiting for their ruling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao!
> 
> Every one of those links fully shows that you were requesting a thread about* liberals whining about BACHMANN*.....Every one of them!
> 
> And of course, the last link shows reb giving you a link you requested.
> 
> Christ, you're just as dishonest about this bet, as you were when denying that you ever disgustingly attacked Bristol Palin. In fact, you eluded to her being a loose whore. But you sat there and vehemently denied ever saying something so disgusting......Does your abject dishonesty ever end?
> 
> You're a friggin' joke!
Click to expand...

Again a half truth. The request was for Libs upset over Moochele's "take out" quote, and every one of those links were from a year before Moochele made her "take out" quote.
STOP MOVING THE GOALPOSTS!!!



bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he confuses Palin with Bachmann and says that because he remembers Kennedy's assassination, he can easily remember a small locked thread from 30 months ago.
> 
> Oh, and he doesn't like the idea of a third person mediating our bet, even a person of his own choice.   Makes you wonder how much faith he has in his own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fuckin' dishonest snake moves the goal posts, and then demands mediation after she clearly lost the bet.
> 
> Grow up......Pay your damn debt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I won by default*. changing the rules after the requirments have been met is a default.
> Then again if you think about it why does the date of the link matter?
> It still meets her requirements. The left was whining about bachman.
Click to expand...


You need to look up the definition of default.


But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.   
I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made. 
I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.  
I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough. 
*I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. * 
After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.

So, I will.   

See you in October.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fuckin' dishonest snake moves the goal posts, and then demands mediation after she clearly lost the bet.
> 
> Grow up......Pay your damn debt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I won by default*. changing the rules after the requirments have been met is a default.
> Then again if you think about it why does the date of the link matter?
> It still meets her requirements. The left was whining about bachman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
Click to expand...


OMG you're taking the high road? You finally realized you lost the bet  noi high road for you to take just the road to self banningville.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Obviously YOU know deep down in your heart that Obama is not a failure,



Sniff;









> because you would not have to desperately resort to lies about Hoffa and Obama if you truly believed Obama was a failure.
> Thank you for unknowingly revealing your true feelings.



The only one lying is you, edtheliar. Hoffa is on video, as is failed president Obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> No, as you well know but are too dishonest to admit, it is about my POST of Moochele's using the "take out" words that BDBoop replied to that evoked the false statement that reb posted and bobeccea called him on.
> Pay attention, child.
> 
> To refresh your feeble memory:



What it is, stupid; is the fit you fascist threw over that - while covering for Hoffa. 

It's the reeking hypocrisy of your scumbags in shrieking bloody murder when Republicans do it, but excusing the language when your party bosses do it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> I'm back and it looks like LittleTraitor hasn't gotten a Mod to mediate yet.



Why should he? You made a bet, you lost - end of story.



> You'd think he was afraid that his two links can't stand up to scrutiny or something.   He's got his little doggies barking at me, but no Mod as of yet....3 days left...or is it 2?    Maybe I'll go get a Mod to look at his argument....but if he doesn't get one of his own choice soon....I'll get one of MY choice.



I think you're more entertaining than ever, now that you welshed on your bet. Your attempts to excuse your complete lack of honor are pure comedy gold.

Don't ever change, Doorknob.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Ok, so you do not want to be an adult about this impasse.   Fine.   I'll get a mod then.  One of my chosing.



You welshing on a bet isn't an "impasse," Doorknob.


----------



## Uncensored2008

L.K.Eder said:


> Congressional Black Caucus to Make Tea Party Hangings a Hate Crime | The DAILY RASH



Uh, you DO realize that is mocking you fascists, NOT the Tea Party, doncha sparky?


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, as you well know but are too dishonest to admit, it is about my POST of *Moochele's using the "take out" words* that BDBoop replied to that evoked the false statement that reb posted and bobeccea called him on.
> Pay attention, child.
> 
> To refresh your feeble memory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it is, stupid; is *the fit you fascist threw over that - while covering for Hoffa. *
> 
> It's the reeking hypocrisy of your scumbags in shrieking bloody murder when Republicans do it, but excusing the language when your party bosses do it.
Click to expand...

And the lie continues. 

You, of course, have a link to anyone throwing a fit over Moochele's using the "take out" words BEFORE you CON$ervoFascist, America hating, scum started lying about Hoffa.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> And the lie continues.
> 
> You, of course, have a link to anyone throwing a fit over Moochele's using the "take out" words BEFORE you CON$ervoFascist, America hating, scum started lying about Hoffa.




Doorknob already bet and lost on that, edtheliar.

Put the bong down and try to keep up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, as you well know but are too dishonest to admit, it is about my POST of *Moochele's using the "take out" words* that BDBoop replied to that evoked the false statement that reb posted and bobeccea called him on.
> Pay attention, child.
> 
> To refresh your feeble memory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it is, stupid; is *the fit you fascist threw over that - while covering for Hoffa. *
> 
> It's the reeking hypocrisy of your scumbags in shrieking bloody murder when Republicans do it, but excusing the language when your party bosses do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the lie continues.
> 
> You, of course, have a link to anyone throwing a fit over Moochele's using the "take out" words BEFORE you CON$ervoFascist, America hating, scum started lying about Hoffa.
Click to expand...


yes edtheliar continues to push the lie.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lie continues.
> 
> You, of course, have a link to anyone throwing a fit over Moochele's using the "take out" words BEFORE you CON$ervoFascist, America hating, scum started lying about Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob already bet and lost on that, edtheliar.
> 
> Put the bong down and try to keep up.
Click to expand...

No one produced a link to anyone commenting on Moochele's "take out" quote before you scum started lying about Hoffa. You scum can't bully me like you did bodeccea.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it is, stupid; is *the fit you fascist threw over that - while covering for Hoffa. *
> 
> It's the reeking hypocrisy of your scumbags in shrieking bloody murder when Republicans do it, but excusing the language when your party bosses do it.
> 
> 
> 
> And the lie continues.
> 
> You, of course, have a link to anyone throwing a fit over Moochele's using the "take out" words BEFORE you CON$ervoFascist, America hating, scum started lying about Hoffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes edtheliar continues to push the lie.
Click to expand...

Then produce a link to someone getting upset with Moochele's "take out" quote BEFORE you liars perverted Hoffa's quote.
Quite simple really, but failing to do so exposes YOU as the liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> No one produced a link to anyone commenting on Moochele's "take out" quote before you scum started lying about Hoffa.



Posting video that you fascists don't like isn't "lying," edtheliar.



> You scum can't bully me like you did bodeccea.



I'm not here to bully you, just to mock you - stupid fuck.


----------



## Wicked Jester

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lie continues.
> 
> You, of course, have a link to anyone throwing a fit over Moochele's using the "take out" words BEFORE you CON$ervoFascist, America hating, scum started lying about Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes edtheliar continues to push the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then produce a link to someone getting upset with Moochele's "take out" quote BEFORE you liars perverted Hoffa's quote.
> Quite simple really, but failing to do so exposes YOU as the liar.
Click to expand...

And now the lefty's have a video game that slaughters Tea Party rep's.

Yeah, you liberal scumbags sure are a peaceful lot!

Screw Hoffa!......That corrupt fuck and his beloved corrupt unions are going down the tubes, and he knows it......The days of them holding taxpayers and business hostage by demanding the unsustainable through threat of strike and violence are just about over. And it's long over due!

Fuckin' pussies!


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fuckin' dishonest snake moves the goal posts, and then demands mediation after she clearly lost the bet.
> 
> Grow up......Pay your damn debt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I won by default*. changing the rules after the requirments have been met is a default.
> Then again if you think about it why does the date of the link matter?
> It still meets her requirements. The left was whining about bachman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
Click to expand...

C-YA!

You thoroughly lost, fair and square......Now, don't forget the sig line end of the bet, when you return!


----------



## L.K.Eder

lol, wicked jester and the fatfailrebel are throwing tantrums for days and in the end bodecea buys them some candy.

bad move, bodecea. that only enables the toddlers.


----------



## Wicked Jester

L.K.Eder said:


> lol, wicked jester and the fatfailrebel are throwing tantrums for days and in the end bodecea buys them some candy.
> 
> bad move, bodecea. that only enables the toddlers.




I fully called it......You can't trust fuckin' liberals. She fully proved my point, by trying to weasel her way out, after so obviously losing.

And now she tries to spin it that she's, "taking the high road'?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Wicked Jester said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, wicked jester and the fatfailrebel are throwing tantrums for days and in the end bodecea buys them some candy.
> 
> bad move, bodecea. that only enables the toddlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully called it......You can't trust fuckin' liberals. She fully proved my point, by trying to weasel her way out, after so obviously losing.
> 
> And now she tries to spin it that she's, "taking the high road'?
Click to expand...



you can now stop writhing on the floor, you obsessed child. and let someone change your bib.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one produced a link to anyone commenting on Moochele's "take out" quote before you scum started lying about Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting video that you fascists don't like isn't "lying," edtheliar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scum can't bully me like you did bodeccea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not here to bully you, just to mock you - stupid fuck.
Click to expand...

No CON$ervoFascist posted a video of anyone upset over Moochele's "take out" quote before you scum started lying about Hoffa.
Keep the lies coming.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> No CON$ervoFascist posted a video of anyone upset over Moochele's "take out" quote before you scum started lying about Hoffa.



Who cares?

We have all sorts of outrage from you fascists over "incendiary" speech; including your Messiah condemning it. 

The hypocrisy of him following mob boss Hoffa after the violence laden appear is overwhelming.



> Keep the lies coming.



The only one lying is you - as usual.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No CON$ervoFascist posted a video of anyone upset over Moochele's "take out" quote before you scum started lying about Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> We have all sorts of outrage from you fascists over "incendiary" speech; including your Messiah condemning it.
> 
> The hypocrisy of him following mob boss Hoffa after the violence laden appear is overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the lies coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one lying is you - as usual.
Click to expand...

It's going make a great campaign ad for the repub's.

Just juxtapose Obama' sappy speech during the AZ shooting memorial, with Hoffa's violent rhetoric and Obama following him and not saying a negative word about it.

Lay out his ignorant hypocrisy for all to see.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No CON$ervoFascist posted a video of anyone upset over Moochele's "take out" quote before you scum started lying about Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> We have all sorts of outrage from you fascists over "incendiary" speech; including your Messiah condemning it.
> 
> The hypocrisy of him following mob boss Hoffa after the violence laden appear is overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the lies coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one lying is you - as usual.
Click to expand...

There was no more "violence" in Hoffa's speech than in Moochele's "take out" speech.

We need you to take out some of these bad guys.
-Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010


----------



## edthecynic

Wicked Jester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No CON$ervoFascist posted a video of anyone upset over Moochele's "take out" quote before you scum started lying about Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> We have all sorts of outrage from you fascists over "incendiary" speech; including your Messiah condemning it.
> 
> The hypocrisy of him following mob boss Hoffa after the violence laden appear is overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the lies coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one lying is you - as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's going make a great campaign ad for the repub's.
> 
> Just juxtapose Obama' sappy speech during the AZ shooting memorial, with* Hoffa's violent rhetoric *and Obama following him and not saying a negative word about it.
> 
> Lay out his ignorant hypocrisy for all to see.
Click to expand...

Better to use Moochele's "violent" take out rhetoric and lay out CON$ervoFascist hypocrisy for all to see.

We need you to take out some of these bad guys.
-Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010


----------



## Wicked Jester

edthecynic said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> We have all sorts of outrage from you fascists over "incendiary" speech; including your Messiah condemning it.
> 
> The hypocrisy of him following mob boss Hoffa after the violence laden appear is overwhelming.
> 
> The only one lying is you - as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> It's going make a great campaign ad for the repub's.
> 
> Just juxtapose Obama' sappy speech during the AZ shooting memorial, with* Hoffa's violent rhetoric *and Obama following him and not saying a negative word about it.
> 
> Lay out his ignorant hypocrisy for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to use Moochele's "violent" take out rhetoric and lay out CON$ervoFascist hypocrisy for all to see.
> 
> We need you to take out some of these bad guys.
> -Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
Click to expand...

Bachmann won't be the nominee!

Once again, Obama and the lib's shot themselves in the foot, yet again.....Friggin' idiots!


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> There was no more "violence" in Hoffa's speech than in Moochele's "take out" speech.



Who is Moochele?

Regardless, even if what you claim is true, it's irrelevant. Obama made a point of condemning incitement speech, for the other guys...

It's the hypocrisy, sycophant.




> We need you to take out some of these bad guys.
> -Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010



Doesn't change the hypocrisy of your Messiah®, edtheliar.


----------



## Synthaholic

Wicked Jester said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, wicked jester and the fatfailrebel are throwing tantrums for days and in the end bodecea buys them some candy.
> 
> bad move, bodecea. that only enables the toddlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully called it......You can't trust fuckin' liberals. She fully proved my point, by trying to weasel her way out, after so obviously losing.
> 
> And now she tries to spin it that she's, "taking the high road'?
Click to expand...

You're a piece of shit.

True story!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Synthaholic said:


> You're a piece of shit.
> 
> True story!



You're mentally retarded.

Fact.

In fact, you're retarded in a Crowley kinda way.....


----------



## Wicked Jester

Synthaholic said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, wicked jester and the fatfailrebel are throwing tantrums for days and in the end bodecea buys them some candy.
> 
> bad move, bodecea. that only enables the toddlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully called it......You can't trust fuckin' liberals. She fully proved my point, by trying to weasel her way out, after so obviously losing.
> 
> And now she tries to spin it that she's, "taking the high road'?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a piece of shit.
> 
> True story!
Click to expand...



You're a liberal pussy!

Fully confirmed!


----------



## Synthaholic

Wicked Jester said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully called it......You can't trust fuckin' liberals. She fully proved my point, by trying to weasel her way out, after so obviously losing.
> 
> And now she tries to spin it that she's, "taking the high road'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a piece of shit.
> 
> True story!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liberal pussy!
> 
> Fully confirmed!
Click to expand...

And you're a fake soldier.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Synthaholic said:


> And you're a fake soldier.



Hmmm....

Uneducated, slow witted, PeeWee Herman avatar.....

I smell Crowley.....


----------



## daveman

edthecynic said:


> -Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010


Tangent:

How quickly would you shit your pants if someone referred to the First Lady as "Moochelle"?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a piece of shit.
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liberal pussy!
> 
> Fully confirmed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're a fake soldier.
Click to expand...


Having never worn the uniform yourself, how would you know?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, wicked jester and the fatfailrebel are throwing tantrums for days and in the end bodecea buys them some candy.
> 
> bad move, bodecea. that only enables the toddlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully called it......You can't trust fuckin' liberals. She fully proved my point, by trying to weasel her way out, after so obviously losing.
> 
> And now she tries to spin it that she's, "taking the high road'?
Click to expand...


I see cabbage had to chime in. one of the liberal warrior took one for the home team Sorry Bod I had to take you down.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I won by default*. changing the rules after the requirments have been met is a default.
> Then again if you think about it why does the date of the link matter?
> It still meets her requirements. The left was whining about bachman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C-YA!
> 
> You thoroughly lost, fair and square......Now, don't forget the sig line end of the bet, when you return!
Click to expand...


I can't wait it's going to be like a little christmas and spring time rolled into one.


----------



## edthecynic

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Tangent:
> 
> How quickly would you shit your pants if someone referred to the First Lady as "Moochelle"?
Click to expand...

You ought to know by now I get all my insults from precedents already established by CON$ on this board parroting their MessiahRushie just to see them piss and moan when the Golden Rule bites them in their hypocritical asses.
Thank you.

BTW, this was explained to you just a few months ago when you played dumb as if CON$ would never stoop to that level. Nice to see you still think you can play dumb and post your phony outrage yet again.
thank you again.

Your last dumb act:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3766223-post262.html

Your fellow CON$ parroting your MessiahRushie starting about a year ago;

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2876462-post10.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2981195-post3.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2981283-post9.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3995756-post85.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4106537-post3.html


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no more "violence" in Hoffa's speech than in Moochele's "take out" speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is Moochele?*
> 
> Regardless, even if what you claim is true, it's irrelevant. Obama made a point of condemning incitement speech, for the other guys...
> 
> It's the hypocrisy, sycophant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need you to take out some of these bad guys.
> *-Moochele Bachmann* April 15, 2010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't change the hypocrisy of your Messiah®, edtheliar.
Click to expand...

Hoffa called for VOTING the Teabag SOBs out of office, only someone too ignorant to recognize the same name that appears twice in the same post is STUPID enough to call VOTING "incitement! 
What a major league


----------



## daveman

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Tangent:
> 
> How quickly would you shit your pants if someone referred to the First Lady as "Moochelle"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ought to know by now I get all my insults from precedents already established by CON$ on this board parroting their MessiahRushie just to see them piss and moan when the Golden Rule bites them in their hypocritical asses.
> Thank you.
> 
> BTW, this was explained to you just a few months ago when you played dumb as if CON$ would never stoop to that level. Nice to see you still think you can play dumb and post your phony outrage yet again.
> thank you again.
> 
> Your last dumb act:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3766223-post262.html
> 
> Your fellow CON$ parroting your MessiahRushie starting about a year ago;
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2876462-post10.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2981195-post3.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2981283-post9.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3995756-post85.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4106537-post3.html
Click to expand...

So, once again, instead of avoiding behavior you condemn, you choose to wallow in it.  Thanks again for reminding us all of your hypocrisy.  

What you delude yourself into believing is the moral high ground is, in fact, a huge pile of horseshit.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Tangent:
> 
> How quickly would you shit your pants if someone referred to the First Lady as "Moochelle"?
Click to expand...


First Ladies are not in the political game, regardless of the way their chosen 'cause' is politicized by the opposition.  I don't think it's acceptable to attack Nancy Reagan and Cynthia McKinney equally.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liberal pussy!
> 
> Fully confirmed!
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a fake soldier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having never worn the uniform yourself, how would you know?
Click to expand...

He was outed by another member.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Tangent:
> 
> How quickly would you shit your pants if someone referred to the First Lady as "Moochelle"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Ladies are not in the political game, regardless of the way their chosen 'cause' is politicized by the opposition.  I don't think it's acceptable to attack Nancy Reagan and Cynthia McKinney equally.
Click to expand...

So you think it's okay to attack Nancy Reagan -- just not as bad as McKinney?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a fake soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having never worn the uniform yourself, how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was outed by another member.
Click to expand...


Then I was right.  

Wait -- was it proven conclusively, or was it just leftist "it's true because I want it to be" proof?


----------



## edthecynic

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tangent:
> 
> How quickly would you shit your pants if someone referred to the First Lady as "Moochelle"?
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to know by now I get all my insults from precedents already established by CON$ on this board parroting their MessiahRushie just to see them piss and moan when the Golden Rule bites them in their hypocritical asses.
> Thank you.
> 
> BTW, this was explained to you just a few months ago when you played dumb as if CON$ would never stoop to that level. Nice to see you still think you can play dumb and post your phony outrage yet again.
> thank you again.
> 
> Your last dumb act:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3766223-post262.html
> 
> Your fellow CON$ parroting your MessiahRushie starting about a year ago;
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2876462-post10.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2981195-post3.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2981283-post9.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3995756-post85.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4106537-post3.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, once again, instead of avoiding behavior you condemn, you choose to wallow in it.  Thanks again for reminding us all of your hypocrisy.
> 
> *What you delude yourself into believing is the moral high ground* is, in fact, a huge pile of horseshit.
Click to expand...

I'm a Cynic, please show where I've said anything about this "moral high ground" Straw Man of yours!!!! As a Cynic, I get Right in the gutter with you CON$ervative scum and beat you at your OWN game. There is nothing "moral" about CON$ervatism so there is no "moral high ground" in the CON$ervative gutter!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a fake soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having never worn the uniform yourself, how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was outed by another member.
Click to expand...

Bwhahhahhhahahhahaahhahahhaahahahhahahahhahaaaa!


You're such a fuckin' pussy!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tangent:
> 
> How quickly would you shit your pants if someone referred to the First Lady as "Moochelle"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ladies are not in the political game, regardless of the way their chosen 'cause' is politicized by the opposition.  I don't think it's acceptable to attack Nancy Reagan and Cynthia McKinney equally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think it's okay to attack Nancy Reagan -- just not as bad as McKinney?
Click to expand...

No.  That's not what I said.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daveman said:


> Having never worn the uniform yourself, how would you know?



He wears a brown shirt for Obama, doesn't that count?


----------



## Synthaholic

Uncensored2008 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having never worn the uniform yourself, how would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wears a brown shirt for Obama, doesn't that count?
Click to expand...

I'm wearing a blue shirt.

Another FAIL.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> I'm a Cynic,



Nah, you're just a partisan hack.



> please show where I've said anything about this "moral high ground" Straw Man of yours!!!! As a Cynic, I get Right in the gutter with you CON$ervative scum and beat you at your OWN game. There is nothing "moral" about CON$ervatism so there is no "moral high ground" in the CON$ervative gutter!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Synthaholic said:


> I'm wearing a blue shirt.



Not when your breaking windows for Obama!



> Another FAIL.



Yeah sparky, yer winning...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Synthaholic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having never worn the uniform yourself, how would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wears a brown shirt for Obama, doesn't that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wearing a blue shirt.
> 
> Another FAIL.
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooo, in your case it would be considered, a blue blouse.


----------



## daveman

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to know by now I get all my insults from precedents already established by CON$ on this board parroting their MessiahRushie just to see them piss and moan when the Golden Rule bites them in their hypocritical asses.
> Thank you.
> 
> BTW, this was explained to you just a few months ago when you played dumb as if CON$ would never stoop to that level. Nice to see you still think you can play dumb and post your phony outrage yet again.
> thank you again.
> 
> Your last dumb act:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3766223-post262.html
> 
> Your fellow CON$ parroting your MessiahRushie starting about a year ago;
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2876462-post10.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2981195-post3.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2981283-post9.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3995756-post85.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4106537-post3.html
> 
> 
> 
> So, once again, instead of avoiding behavior you condemn, you choose to wallow in it.  Thanks again for reminding us all of your hypocrisy.
> 
> *What you delude yourself into believing is the moral high ground* is, in fact, a huge pile of horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a Cynic, please show where I've said anything about this "moral high ground" Straw Man of yours!!!! As a Cynic, I get Right in the gutter with you CON$ervative scum and beat you at your OWN game. There is nothing "moral" about CON$ervatism so there is no "moral high ground" in the CON$ervative gutter!
Click to expand...

So you admit you're incapable of originality.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Ladies are not in the political game, regardless of the way their chosen 'cause' is politicized by the opposition.  I don't think it's acceptable to attack Nancy Reagan and Cynthia McKinney equally.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think it's okay to attack Nancy Reagan -- just not as bad as McKinney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  That's not what I said.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's exactly what you said.


----------



## daveman

Uncensored2008 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having never worn the uniform yourself, how would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wears a brown shirt for Obama, doesn't that count?
Click to expand...


I wonder how many people he's denounced to flag@whitehouse.gov?


----------



## Uncensored2008

daveman said:


> I wonder how many people he's denounced to flag@whitehouse.gov?



No doubt many people, starting with his parents...


----------



## daveman

Uncensored2008 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many people he's denounced to flag@whitehouse.gov?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt many people, starting with his parents...
Click to expand...


I hear for every 25 denouncements, you get a pair of jackboots.


----------



## edthecynic

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, once again, instead of avoiding behavior you condemn, you choose to wallow in it.  Thanks again for reminding us all of your hypocrisy.
> 
> *What you delude yourself into believing is the moral high ground* is, in fact, a huge pile of horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Cynic, please show where I've said anything about this "moral high ground" Straw Man of yours!!!! As a Cynic, I get Right in the gutter with you CON$ervative scum and beat you at your OWN game. There is nothing "moral" about CON$ervatism so there is no "moral high ground" in the CON$ervative gutter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you're incapable of originality.
Click to expand...

I'm more original than you could ever hope to be, but morality and beating CON$ at their own game have nothing to do with a lack of originality. Nice try at diversion though, your MessiahRushie programmed you well.


----------



## daveman

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Cynic, please show where I've said anything about this "moral high ground" Straw Man of yours!!!! As a Cynic, I get Right in the gutter with you CON$ervative scum and beat you at your OWN game. There is nothing "moral" about CON$ervatism so there is no "moral high ground" in the CON$ervative gutter!
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you're incapable of originality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more original than you could ever hope to be...
Click to expand...

I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.  Never an original thought of your own.

You're probably just software.  


edthecynic said:


> ...but morality and beating CON$ at their own game have nothing to do with a lack of originality.


Shall we discuss your lack of intelligence?


edthecynic said:


> Nice try at diversion though...


Tissue?


edthecynic said:


> ...your MessiahRushie programmed you well.


Yeah.  Any of you Useful Idiots ever going to try proving that, or are you going with the Big Lie technique?

Ooops, sorry, rhetorical question.  You don't do proof, and all you have is the Big Lie.  

And my Messiah is the Lord Jesus Christ, the only begotten Son of God.

You can worship Obama if you want.  He's not worthy of it.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you're incapable of originality.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more original than you could ever hope to be...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.
Click to expand...



How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?


----------



## edthecynic

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you're incapable of originality.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more original than you could ever hope to be...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and* misquote Rush.*  Never an original thought of your own.
> 
> You're probably just software.
> 
> Shall we discuss your lack of intelligence?
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try at diversion though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...your MessiahRushie programmed you well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Any of you Useful Idiots ever going to try proving that, or are you going with the Big Lie technique?
> 
> Ooops, sorry, rhetorical question.*  You don't do proof, and all you have is the Big Lie.  *
> 
> And my Messiah is the Lord Jesus Christ, the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> You can worship Obama if you want.  He's not worthy of it.
Click to expand...

Your Messiah is the fat turd you are defending.  You are defending your MessiahRushie exactly as he programmed you to do, claim that he is misquoted when, in fact, every quote comes directly from his own transcripts. You claim they are misquotes, but you never once post a more accurate quote. YOU DON"T DO PROOF. All your accusations come directly from your MessiahRushie's transcripts.

February 17, 2010
RUSH:   Hitler and the Big Lie.  In his 1925 autobiography Mein Kampf, the expression was coined by Hitler "to describe a lie so 'colossal' that no one would believe that someone 'could have the impudence to distort the truth so infamously.'"  The Big Lie had to be so big that nobody would believe that anybody would have the audacity to lie that way.  If you're going to lie, go big, put your lie on an Atlas rocket and launch and fire that sucker. 

February 17, 2010
RUSH:   This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a Big Lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."

[1] 
January 16, 2009
RUSH:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong.

[2]
November 24, 2009
RUSH:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.

[3]
February 11, 2008
RUSH: See, I think liberalism needs to be beaten back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten

[4[]
February 11, 2008
Again: This Mess Is Not Our Fault
RUSH: "Rush, you're going to endorse McCain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole Republican Party is going to blame you."  I wrote back, "How?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."

[5]
February 22, 2010
RUSH:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the Democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The Democrat Party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The Democrat Party. Solely. They own it.


----------



## edthecynic

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more original than you could ever hope to be...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?
Click to expand...

This should be a great rationalization.


----------



## Synthaholic

edthecynic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This should be a great rationalization.
Click to expand...

Nah.  He'll claim that he never said that he doesn't listen to him.

There's a four-letter word that perfectly describes daveman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This should be a great rationalization.
Click to expand...


Well that was the best answer you could give. How do you know what someone said unless you listen to what they say?

You either heard it
or you listen to hearsay, second hand sources.

So which is it?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more original than you could ever hope to be...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?
Click to expand...

A quick check shows he's consistently full of crap.

You know -- like you.


----------



## daveman

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more original than you could ever hope to be...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and* misquote Rush.*  Never an original thought of your own.
> 
> You're probably just software.
> 
> Shall we discuss your lack of intelligence?
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...your MessiahRushie programmed you well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Any of you Useful Idiots ever going to try proving that, or are you going with the Big Lie technique?
> 
> Ooops, sorry, rhetorical question.*  You don't do proof, and all you have is the Big Lie.  *
> 
> And my Messiah is the Lord Jesus Christ, the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> You can worship Obama if you want.  He's not worthy of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Messiah...
Click to expand...

I told you, moron:  My Messiah is Jesus Christ.  

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a great rationalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah.  He'll claim that he never said that he doesn't listen to him.
Click to expand...

Looks like you're wrong.  Again.  


Synthaholic said:


> There's a four-letter word that perfectly describes daveman.


Then man up and say it, you pussy.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The context was beating Americans to a pulp, stated outright and clearly. YOU fabricated a voting context that there is no record of, unlike Moochele and Hoffa who both in unedited form clearly referenced voting. I do not have to assume YOUR fabrication. The burden of proof is on you to show King ever mentioned voting.
> 
> *Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp!* Let&#8217;s take them out. Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to be a reckoning!
> -Steve King R Iowa March 21, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you have it folks, when pressed honestly ed just turns to being a hack who* ignores things presented to him.*
> 
> I'm not fabricating anything, you can not find the beginning of his speech and neither can I.   I acknowledge that then ask you to make a decision based on an assumption.
> 
> It was very simple, if voting is what he was talking about in the non-existent section of his comments that neither you nor I can find yet, would you still find it wrong to say what he said?
> 
> You wont answer, that shows your only interested in making this a politics issue instead of making it a values issue.   You show  that you don't care if one side does it and that it only matters to you if the side you disagree with does it.
> 
> Hackish at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented absolutely nothing to show King was talking about voting. You made a self serving assumption, and you claim that if I don't swallow your self serving assumption that makes me a hack, rather than you for your hackish assumption.
> 
> What preceded beating Americans to a pulp, was talk of secession not talk of voting. And before that it was reported that he and the Teabaggers were patting themselves on the back.
> 
> Here is how it was reported from the time he was introduced, I challenge you to find anyone who reported King reference voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crowd cheered as Hoekstra &#8212; who is leaving Congress to run for  governor of Michigan &#8212; walked out and Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) walked  in. &#8220;I just came down here,&#8221; said King, &#8220;so I could say to you, God bless you.&#8221;
> &#8220;God bless you!&#8221; shouted one activist.
> &#8220;We&#8217;re here whenever you need us!&#8221; said another activist, patting King on the back.
> &#8220;You are the awesome American people,&#8221; said King. &#8220;If I could start a  country with a bunch of people, they&#8217;d be the folks who were standing  with us the last few days. Let&#8217;s hope we don&#8217;t have to do that!* Let&#8217;s  beat that other side to a pulp!* Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to  be a reckoning!&#8221; One by one, the people gathered outside the Capitol,  who&#8217;d spent the day cheering and singing whenever Republicans appeared  and egged them on, came to the realization that they&#8217;d been beaten in  this round. They&#8217;d have to redouble their efforts.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You presented absolutely nothing to show that he wasn't talking about voting either.

I asked you to make a different assumption than the assumption you were previously making yet you refused.  That shows your just being a hack on this one.

It is what it is.    You claim he wasn't talking about voting yet can't provide the entire speech he gave, only the end portion. That assumption, to you, is ok because it puts king in a bad light and somehow makes the violent rhetoric of hoffa acceptable in your eyes yet you can't make a seperate assumption to prove your not just being a partisan hack/hypocrite.


----------



## edthecynic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A quick check* shows he's consistently full of crap.
> 
> You know -- like you.
Click to expand...

And yet, after "checking" you are never able to show a misquote!
Shows who is really "full of crap."


----------



## edthecynic

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and* misquote Rush.*  Never an original thought of your own.
> 
> You're probably just software.
> 
> Shall we discuss your lack of intelligence?
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Yeah.  Any of you Useful Idiots ever going to try proving that, or are you going with the Big Lie technique?
> 
> Ooops, sorry, rhetorical question.*  You don't do proof, and all you have is the Big Lie.  *
> 
> And my Messiah is the Lord Jesus Christ, the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> You can worship Obama if you want.  He's not worthy of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Messiah...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you, moron:  My Messiah is Jesus Christ.
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

Just another of YOUR Big Lies!!!


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> there you have it folks, when pressed honestly ed just turns to being a hack who* ignores things presented to him.*
> 
> I'm not fabricating anything, you can not find the beginning of his speech and neither can I.   I acknowledge that then ask you to make a decision based on an assumption.
> 
> It was very simple, if voting is what he was talking about in the non-existent section of his comments that neither you nor I can find yet, would you still find it wrong to say what he said?
> 
> You wont answer, that shows your only interested in making this a politics issue instead of making it a values issue.   You show  that you don't care if one side does it and that it only matters to you if the side you disagree with does it.
> 
> Hackish at best.
> 
> 
> 
> You presented absolutely nothing to show King was talking about voting. You made a self serving assumption, and you claim that if I don't swallow your self serving assumption that makes me a hack, rather than you for your hackish assumption.
> 
> What preceded beating Americans to a pulp, was talk of secession not talk of voting. And before that it was reported that he and the Teabaggers were patting themselves on the back.
> 
> Here is how it was reported from the time he was introduced, I challenge you to find anyone who reported King reference voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crowd cheered as Hoekstra &#8212; who is leaving Congress to run for  governor of Michigan &#8212; walked out and Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) walked  in. &#8220;I just came down here,&#8221; said King, &#8220;so I could say to you, God bless you.&#8221;
> &#8220;God bless you!&#8221; shouted one activist.
> &#8220;We&#8217;re here whenever you need us!&#8221; said another activist, patting King on the back.
> &#8220;You are the awesome American people,&#8221; said King. &#8220;If I could start a  country with a bunch of people, they&#8217;d be the folks who were standing  with us the last few days. Let&#8217;s hope we don&#8217;t have to do that!* Let&#8217;s  beat that other side to a pulp!* Let&#8217;s chase them down. There&#8217;s going to  be a reckoning!&#8221; One by one, the people gathered outside the Capitol,  who&#8217;d spent the day cheering and singing whenever Republicans appeared  and egged them on, came to the realization that they&#8217;d been beaten in  this round. They&#8217;d have to redouble their efforts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You presented absolutely nothing* to show that he wasn't talking about voting either.
> 
> I asked you to make a different assumption than the assumption you were previously making yet you refused.  That shows your just being a hack on this one.
> 
> It is what it is.    You claim he wasn't talking about voting yet can't provide the entire speech he gave, only the end portion. That assumption, to you, is ok because it puts king in a bad light and somehow makes *the violent rhetoric of hoffa* acceptable in your eyes yet you can't make a seperate assumption to prove your not just being a partisan hack/hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Interesting assumption AFTER I just posted yet another report of what King said. I posted videos, reports, etc., and not a single one has anything about voting coming out of King's mouth.

Why don't YOU make a different assumption, that everything he said has in fact been reported? Why doesn't your refusal to make a different assumption make YOU a hack???

You're the one who claims you "HEARD" King talk about voting, so the burden is on you, I merely point out there is no video or report to support your self-serving claim. Just because I point out your lack does not shift YOUR burden on to me!!!

Your claiming that Hoffa's rhetoric was "violent," when in fact the unedited quote clearly shows Hoffa WAS talking about voting, makes YOU the partisan hack/hypocrite.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i posted you a video of his 6 min speech prior to entereing for the vote where he said that if we lose we are going to get them voted out of there, then he comes out and I assume he kept on the same topic.

Maybe he did, maybe he didn't, since neither you nor I could provide the beginning of his speech after the vote I guess neither one of us can claim with certainty otherwise.

Or we can and show our want to believe something without proof purely for political motivations .


----------



## Uncensored2008

daveman said:


> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.  Never an original thought of your own.
> 
> You're probably just software.



An artificial stupidity subroutine? (ASS)  



> Shall we discuss your lack of intelligence?
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try at diversion though...
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...your MessiahRushie programmed you well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Any of you Useful Idiots ever going to try proving that, or are you going with the Big Lie technique?
> 
> Ooops, sorry, rhetorical question.  You don't do proof, and all you have is the Big Lie.
> 
> And my Messiah is the Lord Jesus Christ, the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> You can worship Obama if you want.  He's not worthy of it.
Click to expand...


Obama is the one edtheliar has been waiting all this time for!


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Your Messiah is the fat turd you are defending.  You are defending your MessiahRushie exactly as he programmed you to do, claim that he is misquoted when, in fact, every quote comes directly from his own transcripts. You claim they are misquotes, but you never once post a more accurate quote. YOU DON"T DO PROOF. All your accusations come directly from your MessiahRushie's transcripts.



:shit:



> February 17, 2010
> RUSH:   Hitler and the Big Lie.  In his 1925 autobiography Mein Kampf, the expression was coined by Hitler "to describe a lie so 'colossal' that no one would believe that someone 'could have the impudence to distort the truth so infamously.'"  The Big Lie had to be so big that nobody would believe that anybody would have the audacity to lie that way.  If you're going to lie, go big, put your lie on an Atlas rocket and launch and fire that sucker.



Okay.. Yep that's what the big lie technique is.

Did KOS have a point? (I know, you have no clue, you are but a drone spewing what you are programmed to spew.)



> February 17, 2010
> 
> RUSH:   This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a Big Lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."



Okay.. Yep that's what the big lie technique is.

Did KOS have a point? (I know, you have no clue, you are but a drone spewing what you are programmed to spew.)



> [1]
> January 16, 2009
> RUSH:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong.



Hyperbole is his stock and trade. Does KOS have a point, or are your masters so blinded by hate that they lash out with no focus?



> [2]
> November 24, 2009
> RUSH:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.



That's very true.

So what is KOS's point?



> [3]
> February 11, 2008
> RUSH: See, I think liberalism needs to be beaten back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten



He's right.

So what is the point of your masters at KOS?



> [4[]
> February 11, 2008
> Again: This Mess Is Not Our Fault
> RUSH: "Rush, you're going to endorse McCain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole Republican Party is going to blame you."  I wrote back, "How?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."



So?

Other than blindly spewing hate, what is the point KOS is trying to make?



> [5]
> February 22, 2010
> RUSH:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the Democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The Democrat Party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The Democrat Party. Solely. They own it.



So?

You are but a mindless drone - but your masters are hate filled morons. If they had a point, other than to highlight the mindless rage they have, they failed to make it.


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> i posted you a video of his 6 min speech prior to entereing for the vote where* he said that if we lose we are going to get them voted out of there,* then he comes out and I assume he kept on the same topic.
> 
> Maybe he did, maybe he didn't, since neither you nor I could provide the beginning of his speech after the vote I guess neither one of us can claim with certainty otherwise.
> 
> Or we can and show our want to believe something without proof purely for political motivations .


That is a complete fabrication! He said no such thing. You have a very self-serving imagination. the only voting he talked about was the congressional vote and whether Pelosi had enough votes to pass the bill. He then went off on a rant about executive orders. And then he went on a "mirical" rant and ended with a veiled threat, "We're not going to let these Socialists shut us down" which he explained how explained how he was going to accomplish it after he lost the vote on the bill, "Lets beat that other side to a pulp!"

Here's the video YOU posted.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY4gSPCccNE&feature=player_embedded]Steve King pep talk hours before bill passed! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?
> 
> 
> 
> *A quick check* shows he's consistently full of crap.
> 
> You know -- like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, after "checking" you are never able to show a misquote!
> Shows who is really "full of crap."
Click to expand...

Others have shown you to post inaccurate quotes.  You refuse to acknowledge it.  

You're not interested in the truth.  You just want to get your hate on.


----------



## daveman

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Messiah...
> 
> 
> 
> I told you, moron:  My Messiah is Jesus Christ.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another of YOUR Big Lies!!!
Click to expand...

Prove it, dumbfuck.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Messiah is the fat turd you are defending.  You are defending your MessiahRushie exactly as he programmed you to do, claim that he is misquoted when, in fact, every quote comes directly from his own transcripts. You claim they are misquotes, but you never once post a more accurate quote. YOU DON"T DO PROOF. All your accusations come directly from your MessiahRushie's transcripts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 17, 2010
> RUSH:   Hitler and the Big Lie.  In his 1925 autobiography Mein Kampf, the expression was coined by Hitler "to describe a lie so 'colossal' that no one would believe that someone 'could have the impudence to distort the truth so infamously.'"  The Big Lie had to be so big that nobody would believe that anybody would have the audacity to lie that way.  If you're going to lie, go big, put your lie on an Atlas rocket and launch and fire that sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.. Yep that's what the big lie technique is.
> 
> Did KOS have a point? (I know, you have no clue, you are but a drone spewing what you are programmed to spew.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 17, 2010
> 
> RUSH:   This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary  rules were: never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault  or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy;  [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5]  concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that  goes wrong, people will believe a Big Lie sooner than a little one; and  if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe  it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.. Yep that's what the big lie technique is.
> 
> Did KOS have a point? (I know, you have no clue, you are but a drone spewing what you are programmed to spew.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [1]
> January 16, 2009
> RUSH:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is his stock and trade. Does KOS have a point, or are your masters so blinded by hate that they lash out with no focus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2]
> November 24, 2009
> RUSH:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's very true.
> 
> So what is KOS's point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [3]
> February 11, 2008
> RUSH: See, I think liberalism needs to be beaten back; I think it needs  to be defeated; I think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be  beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not  worked with.  It needs to be beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's right.
> 
> So what is the point of your masters at KOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [4[]
> February 11, 2008
> Again: This Mess Is Not Our Fault
> RUSH: "Rush, you're going to endorse McCain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole Republican Party is going to blame you."  I wrote back, "How?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Other than blindly spewing hate, what is the point KOS is trying to make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [5]
> February 22, 2010
> RUSH:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the Democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The Democrat Party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The Democrat Party. Solely. They own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> You are but a mindless drone - but your masters are hate filled morons. If they had a point, other than to highlight the mindless rage they have, they failed to make it.
Click to expand...

Please link to where the Daily Kos posted those quotes.
Put up or shut up!
You won't because you can't. No Lib site has ever eviscerated your MessiahRushie as thoroughly as I have, and YOU know it!!!


----------



## daveman

Uncensored2008 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.  Never an original thought of your own.
> 
> You're probably just software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artificial stupidity subroutine? (ASS)
Click to expand...




Uncensored2008 said:


> Shall we discuss your lack of intelligence?
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...your MessiahRushie programmed you well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Any of you Useful Idiots ever going to try proving that, or are you going with the Big Lie technique?
> 
> Ooops, sorry, rhetorical question.  You don't do proof, and all you have is the Big Lie.
> 
> And my Messiah is the Lord Jesus Christ, the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> You can worship Obama if you want.  He's not worthy of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is the one edtheliar has been waiting all this time for!
Click to expand...

Pathetic, innit?  Ed's all worked up over a little tin god.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Please link to where the Daily Kos posted those quotes.



If not KOS, what hate site did you crib your talking points from?

I notice you skirted the issue, drone.

What exactly is wrong with those quotes?



> Put up or shut up!
> You won't because you can't. No Lib site has ever eviscerated your MessiahRushie as thoroughly as I have, and YOU know it!!!



You are a drooling moron, edtheliar.


----------



## edthecynic

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A quick check* shows he's consistently full of crap.
> 
> You know -- like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, after "checking" you are never able to show a misquote!
> Shows who is really "full of crap."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Others have shown* you to post inaccurate quotes.  You refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> You're not interested in the truth.  You just want to get your hate on.
Click to expand...

To quote your lying ass, "Prove it, dumbfuck"

So you now admit YOU have checked nothing. All the quotes I use can be googled and then you would see they all come exactly, word for word, from YOUR MessiahRushie's own transcripts he posted on his website.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to where the Daily Kos posted those quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not KOS, *what hate site did you crib your talking points from*?
> 
> I notice you skirted the issue, drone.
> 
> What exactly is wrong with those quotes?
Click to expand...

rushlimbaugh.com is the hate site every quote comes from!

Each numbered quote corresponds to each numbered point in the OSS description of Hitler's psychology so even a child can follow it. No wonder they went over YOUR head!

February 17, 2010
RUSH:   This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a Big Lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."

[1] 
January 16, 2009
RUSH:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong.

[2]
November 24, 2009
RUSH:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.

[3]
February 11, 2008
RUSH: See, I think liberalism needs to be beaten back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten

[4[]
February 11, 2008
Again: This Mess Is Not Our Fault
RUSH: "Rush, you're going to endorse McCain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole Republican Party is going to blame you."  I wrote back, "How?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."

[5]
February 22, 2010
RUSH:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the Democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The Democrat Party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The Democrat Party. Solely. They own it.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i posted you a video of his 6 min speech prior to entereing for the vote where* he said that if we lose we are going to get them voted out of there,* then he comes out and I assume he kept on the same topic.
> 
> Maybe he did, maybe he didn't, since neither you nor I could provide the beginning of his speech after the vote I guess neither one of us can claim with certainty otherwise.
> 
> Or we can and show our want to believe something without proof purely for political motivations .
> 
> 
> 
> That is a complete fabrication! He said no such thing. You have a very self-serving imagination. the only voting he talked about was the congressional vote and whether Pelosi had enough votes to pass the bill. He then went off on a rant about executive orders. And then he went on a "mirical" rant and ended with a veiled threat, "We're not going to let these Socialists shut us down" which he explained how explained how he was going to accomplish it after he lost the vote on the bill, "Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp!"
> 
> Here's the video YOU posted.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY4gSPCccNE&feature=player_embedded]Steve King pep talk hours before bill passed! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

start listening at 4:30...is he not talking about elections?

Why yes he is!

Like I said your just being a hack with this at this point....we both know it, unless your about to change your tune?


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i posted you a video of his 6 min speech prior to entereing for the vote where* he said that if we lose we are going to get them voted out of there,* then he comes out and I assume he kept on the same topic.
> 
> Maybe he did, maybe he didn't, since neither you nor I could provide the beginning of his speech after the vote I guess neither one of us can claim with certainty otherwise.
> 
> Or we can and show our want to believe something without proof purely for political motivations .
> 
> 
> 
> That is a complete fabrication! He said no such thing. You have a very self-serving imagination. the only voting* he talked about was the congressional vote and whether Pelosi had enough votes to pass the bill.* He then went off on a rant about executive orders. And then he went on a "mirical" rant and ended with a veiled threat, "We're not going to let these Socialists shut us down" which he explained how explained how he was going to accomplish it after he lost the vote on the bill, "Lets beat that other side to a pulp!"
> 
> Here's the video YOU posted.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY4gSPCccNE&feature=player_embedded"]Steve King pep talk hours before bill passed! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> start listening at 4:30...*is he not talking about elections?
> *
> Why yes he is!
> 
> Like I said your just being a hack with this at this point....we both know it, unless your about to change your tune?
Click to expand...

Why no, no he is not!

He is talking about the VOTE that is about to take place in congress in the NEXT HOUR on the health care bill!!!!!!!! Try listening past the 5:30 point!!! "Elections" didn't take place in congress in the next few hours that night, a vote on the health care bill did!!!!
Do you think playing dumb makes you less of a partisan hack?


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> rushlimbaugh.com is the hate site every quote comes from!



Perhaps, but it isn't where you got them. Which hate site are you cutting and pasting your talking points from?



> Each numbered quote corresponds to each numbered point in the OSS description of Hitler's psychology so even a child can follow it. No wonder they went over YOUR head!



You're an idiot, edtheliar.



> February 17, 2010
> RUSH:   This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a Big Lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."
> 
> [1]
> January 16, 2009
> RUSH:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong.
> 
> [2]
> November 24, 2009
> RUSH:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.
> 
> [3]
> February 11, 2008
> RUSH: See, I think liberalism needs to be beaten back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten
> 
> [4[]
> February 11, 2008
> Again: This Mess Is Not Our Fault
> RUSH: "Rush, you're going to endorse McCain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole Republican Party is going to blame you."  I wrote back, "How?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."
> 
> [5]
> February 22, 2010
> RUSH:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the Democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The Democrat Party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The Democrat Party. Solely. They own it.



Already addressed, you're simply too stupid to grasp it. Copy the post to the hate site that is directing your thoughts, and see if they can feed you a rational response.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

edthecynic said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a complete fabrication! He said no such thing. You have a very self-serving imagination. the only voting* he talked about was the congressional vote and whether Pelosi had enough votes to pass the bill.* He then went off on a rant about executive orders. And then he went on a "mirical" rant and ended with a veiled threat, "We're not going to let these Socialists shut us down" which he explained how explained how he was going to accomplish it after he lost the vote on the bill, "Let&#8217;s beat that other side to a pulp!"
> 
> Here's the video YOU posted.
> 
> Steve King pep talk hours before bill passed! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> start listening at 4:30...*is he not talking about elections?
> *
> Why yes he is!
> 
> Like I said your just being a hack with this at this point....we both know it, unless your about to change your tune?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why no, no he is not!
> 
> He is talking about the VOTE that is about to take place in congress in the NEXT HOUR on the health care bill!!!!!!!! Try listening past the 5:30 point!!! "Elections" didn't take place in congress in the next few hours that night, a vote on the health care bill did!!!!
> Do you think playing dumb makes you less of a partisan hack?
Click to expand...


So talking about things such as republican Scott Brown being voted into democrat ted kennedy's seat in liberal massachussetts has no relation to voting (along with the other examples of people being voted in over health care)...hell I can't even type the sentance without saying voting.

Whatever, everyone can now see how you are.  My job is done, you are exposed


----------



## edthecynic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> start listening at 4:30...*is he not talking about elections?
> *
> Why yes he is!
> 
> Like I said your just being a hack with this at this point....we both know it, unless your about to change your tune?
> 
> 
> 
> Why no, no he is not!
> 
> He is talking about the VOTE that is about to take place in congress in the NEXT HOUR on the health care bill!!!!!!!! Try listening past the 5:30 point!!! "Elections" didn't take place in congress in the next few hours that night, a vote on the health care bill did!!!!
> Do you think playing dumb makes you less of a partisan hack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So talking about things such as republican Scott Brown being voted into democrat ted kennedy's seat in liberal massachussetts has no relation to voting* (along with the other examples of people being voted in over health care)...hell I can't even type the sentance without saying voting.
> 
> Whatever, everyone can now see how you are.  My job is done, you are exposed
Click to expand...

The reference to Kennedy was used as an example of a miracle, which King said was not limited to one a day or weekend, meaning they had another miracle coming from their God in the upcoming health care vote.

You are really reaching, but nothing hackish about that!


----------



## edthecynic

uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> rushlimbaugh.com is the hate site every quote comes from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps, but it isn't where you got them. *which hate site are you cutting and pasting your talking points from?*
> 
> *rushlimbaugh.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each numbered quote corresponds to each numbered point in the oss description of hitler's psychology so even a child can follow it. No wonder they went over your head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're an idiot, edtheliar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> february 17, 2010
> rush:   This is how the oss described hitler's psychology: "his primary rules were: Never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a big lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."
> 
> [1]
> january 16, 2009
> rush:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that i'm never wrong.
> 
> [2]
> november 24, 2009
> rush:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.
> 
> [3]
> february 11, 2008
> rush: See, i think liberalism needs to be beaten back; i think it needs to be defeated; i think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten
> 
> [4[]
> february 11, 2008
> again: This mess is not our fault
> rush: "rush, you're going to endorse mccain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole republican party is going to blame you."  i wrote back, "how?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."
> 
> [5]
> february 22, 2010
> rush:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The democrat party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The democrat party. Solely. They own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already addressed, you're simply too stupid to grasp it. *copy the post to the hate site that is directing your thoughts*, and see if they can feed you a rational response.
Click to expand...

*rushlimbaugh.com*


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and misquote Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick check shows he's consistently full of crap.
> 
> You know -- like you.
Click to expand...

Who is full of crap?

Just for clarification.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no evidence.  All you do is screech "CON$!!" and* misquote Rush.*  Never an original thought of your own.
> 
> You're probably just software.
> 
> Shall we discuss your lack of intelligence?
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Yeah.  Any of you Useful Idiots ever going to try proving that, or are you going with the Big Lie technique?
> 
> Ooops, sorry, rhetorical question.*  You don't do proof, and all you have is the Big Lie.  *
> 
> And my Messiah is the Lord Jesus Christ, the only begotten Son of God.
> 
> You can worship Obama if you want.  He's not worthy of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Messiah...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you, moron:  My Messiah is Jesus Christ.
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

Do you believe you honor him by your disgraceful behaviour on these forums?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> rushlimbaugh.com is the hate site every quote comes from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps, but it isn't where you got them. *which hate site are you cutting and pasting your talking points from?*
> 
> *rushlimbaugh.com*
> 
> you're an idiot, edtheliar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> february 17, 2010
> rush:   This is how the oss described hitler's psychology: "his primary rules were: Never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a big lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."
> 
> [1]
> january 16, 2009
> rush:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that i'm never wrong.
> 
> [2]
> november 24, 2009
> rush:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.
> 
> [3]
> february 11, 2008
> rush: See, i think liberalism needs to be beaten back; i think it needs to be defeated; i think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten
> 
> [4[]
> february 11, 2008
> again: This mess is not our fault
> rush: "rush, you're going to endorse mccain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole republican party is going to blame you."  i wrote back, "how?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."
> 
> [5]
> february 22, 2010
> rush:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The democrat party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The democrat party. Solely. They own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already addressed, you're simply too stupid to grasp it. *copy the post to the hate site that is directing your thoughts*, and see if they can feed you a rational response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *rushlimbaugh.com*
Click to expand...


I belkieve edtheliar has a man crush on Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## daveman

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, after "checking" you are never able to show a misquote!
> Shows who is really "full of crap."
> 
> 
> 
> *Others have shown* you to post inaccurate quotes.  You refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> You're not interested in the truth.  You just want to get your hate on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To quote your lying ass, "Prove it, dumbfuck"
> 
> So you now admit YOU have checked nothing. All the quotes I use can be googled and then you would see they all come exactly, word for word, from YOUR MessiahRushie's...
Click to expand...

Stopped reading.  Tired of your lies.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if he was misquoting Limbaugh, since you claim that you never listen to him?
> 
> 
> 
> A quick check shows he's consistently full of crap.
> 
> You know -- like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is full of crap?
> 
> Just for clarification.
Click to expand...


Ed.  AND you.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Messiah...
> 
> 
> 
> I told you, moron:  My Messiah is Jesus Christ.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe you honor him by your disgraceful behaviour on these forums?
Click to expand...

That's between me and Jesus, not between me and some internet retard.  

You sure do hate it that people you disagree with are allowed to express their views, don't you?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick check shows he's consistently full of crap.
> 
> You know -- like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is full of crap?
> 
> Just for clarification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed.  AND you.
Click to expand...

I didn't think that you were talking about Rush Limbaugh. You would never disagree with your Messiah


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you, moron:  My Messiah is Jesus Christ.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe you honor him by your disgraceful behaviour on these forums?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's between me and Jesus, not between me and some internet retard.
> 
> You sure do hate it that people you disagree with are allowed to express their views, don't you?
Click to expand...

Expressing views is fine. But your despicable behavior on these forums is contrary to Jesus's teachings.

Has he given you an exemption?


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> *rushlimbaugh.com*



That's not a hate site and I don't believe you. You are posting talking points, you got them from media matters, KOS, HuffingGlue, demonscumunderground, moveon or some other hate site.

Well looky there here is your hate speech verbatim.

Citing Mein Kampf , Limbaugh Calls Obama&#39;s Comments On The Stimulus "The Big Lie" | Media Matters for America

You're a mindless fucking drone, edtheliar, I know goddamned well that you aren't going to compile any information, you merely recite what the hive programs you to recite.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Synthaholic said:


> Do you believe you honor him by your disgraceful behaviour on these forums?



So let me get this straight, retard; you're calling Dave's behavior disgraceful? 

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


.
...           
 ....             


Unintentional irony is just the bestist kind!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Synthaholic said:


> Expressing views is fine.



I'm glad we have your permission, retard. With the affinity your side has for death camps there is always a danger in having ideas that party disapproves of.



> But your despicable behavior on these forums is contrary to Jesus's teachings.



How is his behavior "despicable," retard?

Is it that he has violated the most sacred commandment by holding opinions not given to him by the party?



> Has he given you an exemption?



Assumes facts not in existence, retard.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is full of crap?
> 
> Just for clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed.  AND you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think that you were talking about Rush Limbaugh. You would never disagree with your Messiah
Click to expand...

Look, I know you braindead morons think...sorry, wrong word..._feel_ that human beings are worthy of worship -- well, as long as they're fellow leftists.

Normal people, however, don't share your unhealthy obsession.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe you honor him by your disgraceful behaviour on these forums?
> 
> 
> 
> That's between me and Jesus, not between me and some internet retard.
> 
> You sure do hate it that people you disagree with are allowed to express their views, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expressing views is fine. But your despicable behavior on these forums is contrary to Jesus's teachings.
> 
> Has he given you an exemption?
Click to expand...


"Despicable behavior"...leftist code for "disagreeing with me".


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rushlimbaugh.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a hate site and I don't believe you. You are posting talking points, you got them from media matters, KOS, HuffingGlue, demonscumunderground, moveon or some other hate site.
> 
> *Well looky there here is your hate speech verbatim.*
> 
> Citing Mein Kampf , Limbaugh Calls Obama's Comments On The Stimulus "The Big Lie" | Media Matters for America
> 
> You're a mindless fucking drone, edtheliar, I know goddamned well that you aren't going to compile any information, you merely recite what the hive programs you to recite.
Click to expand...

Somebody obviously can't read!

Other than the fact that they took the same 2 Big Lie quotes from Feb 17, 2010 as a starting point, nothing else was the same. I used your MessiahRushie's OWN words to expose him as a Hitlerian Big Liar without any commentary of my own. Your link did not use any of the 5  numbered quotes I used and used their own commentary instead, but to a mindless DittoTard that qualifies as "verbatim." 

Reread the two again 

February 17, 2010
RUSH:   This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a Big Lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."

[1] 
January 16, 2009
RUSH:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong.

[2]
November 24, 2009
RUSH:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.

[3]
February 11, 2008
RUSH: See, I think liberalism needs to be beaten back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten

[4[]
February 11, 2008
Again: This Mess Is Not Our Fault
RUSH: "Rush, you're going to endorse McCain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole Republican Party is going to blame you."  I wrote back, "How?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."

[5]
February 22, 2010
RUSH:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the Democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The Democrat Party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The Democrat Party. Solely. They own it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> [
> 
> Somebody obviously can't read!




Well, let's look, edtheliar;

{    LIMBAUGH: All right -- now, let's go back to Hitler and the "Big Lie." In his 1925 autobiography, Mein Kampf, the expression was coined by Hitler to describe a lie so colossal that no one would believe that somebody could have the impudence to distort the truth so infamously. The "Big Lie" had to be big -- it had to be so big that nobody would believe anybody would have the audacity to lie that way. If you're gonna go -- if you're gonna lie, go big.

    [...]

    LIMBAUGH: Now the phrase the "Big Lie" was also used in a report prepared during the war by the OSS, the forerunner to the CIA -- the United States Office of Strategic Services -- in describing Hitler's psychological profile. This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; never admit a fault or a wrong; never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; never leave room for alternatives; never accept blame; concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong" -- hello, George W. Bush and the Republicans. "People will believe a big lie sooner than a little one and if repeated frequently enough, people will sooner or later believe it."
}


ROFL

You got busted posting the talking points...



> Other than the fact that they took the same 2 Big Lie quotes from Feb 17, 2010 as a starting point, nothing else was the same. I used your MessiahRushie's OWN words to expose him as a Hitlerian Big Liar without any commentary of my own. Your link did not use any of the 5  numbered quotes I used and used their own commentary instead, but to a mindless DittoTard that qualifies as "verbatim."
> 
> Reread the two again
> 
> February 17, 2010
> RUSH:   This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a Big Lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."
> 
> [1]
> January 16, 2009
> RUSH:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong.
> 
> [2]
> November 24, 2009
> RUSH:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.
> 
> [3]
> February 11, 2008
> RUSH: See, I think liberalism needs to be beaten back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten
> 
> [4[]
> February 11, 2008
> Again: This Mess Is Not Our Fault
> RUSH: "Rush, you're going to endorse McCain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole Republican Party is going to blame you."  I wrote back, "How?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."
> 
> [5]
> February 22, 2010
> RUSH:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the Democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The Democrat Party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The Democrat Party. Solely. They own it.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Somebody obviously can't read!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's look, edtheliar;
> 
> {    LIMBAUGH: All right -- now, let's go back to Hitler and the "Big Lie." In his 1925 autobiography, Mein Kampf, the expression was coined by Hitler to describe a lie so colossal that no one would believe that somebody could have the impudence to distort the truth so infamously. The "Big Lie" had to be big -- it had to be so big that nobody would believe anybody would have the audacity to lie that way. If you're gonna go -- if you're gonna lie, go big.
> 
> [...]
> 
> LIMBAUGH: Now the phrase the "Big Lie" was also used in a report prepared during the war by the OSS, the forerunner to the CIA -- the United States Office of Strategic Services -- in describing Hitler's psychological profile. This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; never admit a fault or a wrong; never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; never leave room for alternatives; never accept blame; concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong" -- hello, George W. Bush and the Republicans. "People will believe a big lie sooner than a little one and if repeated frequently enough, people will sooner or later believe it."
> }
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> You got busted posting the talking points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the fact that they took the same 2 Big Lie quotes from Feb 17, 2010 as a starting point, nothing else was the same. I used your MessiahRushie's OWN words to expose him as a Hitlerian Big Liar without any commentary of my own. Your link did not use any of the 5  numbered quotes I used and used their own commentary instead, but to a mindless DittoTard that qualifies as "verbatim."
> 
> Reread the two again
> 
> February 17, 2010
> RUSH:   This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a Big Lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."
> 
> [1]
> January 16, 2009
> RUSH:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong.
> 
> [2]
> November 24, 2009
> RUSH:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.
> 
> [3]
> February 11, 2008
> RUSH: See, I think liberalism needs to be beaten back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten
> 
> [4[]
> February 11, 2008
> Again: This Mess Is Not Our Fault
> RUSH: "Rush, you're going to endorse McCain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole Republican Party is going to blame you."  I wrote back, "How?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."
> 
> [5]
> February 22, 2010
> RUSH:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the Democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The Democrat Party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The Democrat Party. Solely. They own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Damn you are stupid!

I posted NO talking points, I posted ONLY quotes from your MessiahRushie. I quite brilliantly let Stuttering Limptard call himself a Big Liar with his own big mouth. I made no other comments of any kind. All I did was add the numbers so even the stupidest fool could connect the dots, but even that help was not enough for you!


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> I posted NO talking points, I posted ONLY quotes from your MessiahRushie.



That you cut&pasted from the Media Matters hate site.....



> I quite brilliantly let Stuttering Limptard call himself a Big Liar with his own big mouth.



Not exactly - in fact, not in the slightest.



> I made no other comments of any kind. All I did was add the numbers so even the stupidest fool could connect the dots, but even that help was not enough for you!



Anyone in this thread can follow the link - it's pretty clear.

Citing Mein Kampf , Limbaugh Calls Obama&#39;s Comments On The Stimulus "The Big Lie" | Media Matters for America


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted NO talking points, I posted ONLY quotes from your MessiahRushie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That you cut&pasted from the Media Matters* hate site.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite brilliantly let Stuttering Limptard call himself a Big Liar with his own big mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly - in fact, not in the slightest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no other comments of any kind. All I did was add the numbers so even the stupidest fool could connect the dots, but even that help was not enough for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone in this thread can follow the link - it's pretty clear.
> 
> Citing Mein Kampf , Limbaugh Calls Obama's Comments On The Stimulus "The Big Lie" | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...

Not a single one of the numbered quotes that followed the original quote appears on the mediamatters link!!!!

Every quote came from your MessiahRushie's hate site.

Lie .... er .... er ... try again.

February 17, 2010
RUSH:   This is how the OSS described Hitler's psychology: "His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; [1] never admit a fault or wrong; [2] never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; [3] never leave room for alternatives; [4] never accept blame; [5] concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong, people will believe a Big Lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."

[1] 
January 16, 2009
RUSH:  I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong.

[2]
November 24, 2009
RUSH:  The left, my friends, is a truly evil bunch.

[3]
February 11, 2008
RUSH: See, I think liberalism needs to be beaten back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten

[4]
February 11, 2008
Again: This Mess Is Not Our Fault
RUSH: "Rush, you're going to endorse McCain at some point, aren't you?  You know, he's probably going to lose anyway, but if you don't endorse him you're going to get the blame.  The whole Republican Party is going to blame you."  I wrote back, "How?  I'm irrelevant.  I have been defeated.  I have been relegated to the ash heap of the past."

[5]
February 22, 2010
RUSH:    I certainly would not have ignored the other team on the field, the Democrats.  They're the only reason we're in this mess.  The Democrat Party is the only reason we are threatened with the things we're threatened with.  The Democrat Party. Solely. They own it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe you honor him by your disgraceful behaviour on these forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, retard; you're calling Dave's behavior disgraceful?
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> .
> ...
> ....
> 
> 
> Unintentional irony is just the bestist kind!
Click to expand...

He's not as bad as you - at least he can string a sentence together.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Synthaholic said:


> He's not as bad as you - at least he can string a sentence together.



Excellent retort, retard.

Oh, wait....

ROFL

Well, that's why "retard" is the proper name for you, isn't it?


----------



## Ravi

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fuckin' dishonest snake moves the goal posts, and then demands mediation after she clearly lost the bet.
> 
> Grow up......Pay your damn debt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I won by default*. changing the rules after the requirments have been met is a default.
> Then again if you think about it why does the date of the link matter?
> It still meets her requirements. The left was whining about bachman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
Click to expand...

I didn't see any evidence in that thread of the left whining or being upset. Rather they rightly pointed out that Bachmann is an idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I won by default*. changing the rules after the requirments have been met is a default.
> Then again if you think about it why does the date of the link matter?
> It still meets her requirements. The left was whining about bachman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any evidence in that thread of the left whining or being upset. Rather they rightly pointed out that Bachmann is an idiot.
Click to expand...


of course you don't what a shocker

Would you like to make the bet also?


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any evidence in that thread of the left whining or being upset. Rather they rightly pointed out that Bachmann is an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course you don't what a shocker
> 
> Would you like to make the bet also?
Click to expand...

No, I'd like you to post the posts that you consider whining on that thread.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any evidence in that thread of the left whining or being upset. Rather they rightly pointed out that Bachmann is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you don't what a shocker
> 
> Would you like to make the bet also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'd like you to post the posts that you consider whining on that thread.
Click to expand...


Care to make that bet?


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you don't what a shocker
> 
> Would you like to make the bet also?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'd like you to post the posts that you consider whining on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to make that bet?
Click to expand...

I already said no. I may have overlooked some posts that are considered whining.

Since you have made the claim you should have no problem posting the posts you claim are of the left being upset or whining.

Or you can keep looking stupid while Bodecea looks like a saint.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'd like you to post the posts that you consider whining on that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to make that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said no. I may have overlooked some posts that are considered whining.
> 
> Since you have made the claim you should have no problem posting the posts you claim are of the left being upset or whining.
> 
> Or you can keep looking stupid while Bodecea looks like a saint.
Click to expand...


bet or not if no bet stfu


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to make that bet?
> 
> 
> 
> I already said no. I may have overlooked some posts that are considered whining.
> 
> Since you have made the claim you should have no problem posting the posts you claim are of the left being upset or whining.
> 
> Or you can keep looking stupid while Bodecea looks like a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bet or not if no bet stfu
Click to expand...

 I knew you couldn't do it.

What a cowardly bully you turned out to be.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already said no. I may have overlooked some posts that are considered whining.
> 
> Since you have made the claim you should have no problem posting the posts you claim are of the left being upset or whining.
> 
> Or you can keep looking stupid while Bodecea looks like a saint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet or not if no bet stfu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it.
> 
> What a cowardly bully you turned out to be.
Click to expand...


Talk about being a coward? why want you take the bet? Are you a coward?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> I didn't see any evidence in that thread of the left whining or being upset. Rather they rightly pointed out that Bachmann is an idiot.



And given how rational and unbiased you are, people should really give a fuck about your partisan rantings, right?


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you don't what a shocker
> 
> Would you like to make the bet also?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'd like you to post the posts that you consider whining on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to make that bet?
Click to expand...

You'd only welsh again after you lost.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'd like you to post the posts that you consider whining on that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to make that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd only welsh again after you lost.
Click to expand...


edith the liar how did I welsh and no I did not lie.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> You'd only welsh again after you lost.



Truthnevermatters shared her drugs with you, huh edtheliar?

Don't try to drive, you are FUCKED up...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'd like you to post the posts that you consider whining on that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to make that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said no. I may have overlooked some posts that are considered whining.
> 
> Since you have made the claim you should have no problem posting the posts you claim are of the left being upset or whining.
> 
> Or you can keep looking stupid while Bodecea looks like a saint.
Click to expand...

You said no?....fuckin' coward!

Now get your ass back over to that other thread, and bash some ho's and their children....WE NEED YA' OVER THERE!

Btw, where's Bodecea?......Oh that's right, she lost a bet to reb, and had to rightfully go bye-bye......Can't wait to see that sig line for thirty days!


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to make that bet?
> 
> 
> 
> You'd only welsh again after you lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> edith the liar how did I welsh and no I did not lie.
Click to expand...

AHHHHHH, The patented CON$ervative dumb act to cover a lie.

YOU failed to show Libs getting upset when Moochele Bachmann said "take out" as YOU claimed!!!



bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd only welsh again after you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edith the liar how did I welsh and no I did not lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHHHHH, The patented CON$ervative dumb act to cover a lie.
> 
> YOU failed to show Libs getting upset when Moochele Bachmann said "take out" as YOU claimed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

there'sa reason why your called ed the liar. I posted the link in this thread why do I have to keep repeating that?


----------



## Ravi

edthecynic said:


> YOU failed to show Libs getting upset when Moochele Bachmann said "take out" as YOU claimed!!!


Yeah, I noticed that as well. He can't find one post that could be considered being posted by someone that was upset.

Oh, well, I guess you can't expect honesty from a rightwingloon.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> edith the liar how did I welsh and no I did not lie.
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHHHH, The patented CON$ervative dumb act to cover a lie.
> 
> YOU failed to show Libs getting upset when Moochele Bachmann said "take out" as YOU claimed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there'sa reason why your called ed the liar. *I posted the link in this thread why do I have to keep repeating that?*
Click to expand...

Because no matter how many times you lie about posting a link to Libs getting upset over Moochele using the words "take out" the fact remains the link you posted was from a year before Moochele said "take out."

How exactly can people, other than CON$ of course, get upset over something that had not been said yet????


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHHHH, The patented CON$ervative dumb act to cover a lie.
> 
> YOU failed to show Libs getting upset when Moochele Bachmann said "take out" as YOU claimed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> there'sa reason why your called ed the liar. *I posted the link in this thread why do I have to keep repeating that?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because no matter how many times you lie about posting a link to Libs getting upset over Moochele using the words "take out" the fact remains the link you posted was from a year before Moochele said "take out."
> 
> How exactly can people, other than CON$ of course, get upset over something that had not been said yet????
Click to expand...


I posted two links ed the liar


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there'sa reason why your called ed the liar. *I posted the link in this thread why do I have to keep repeating that?*
> 
> 
> 
> Because no matter how many times you lie about posting a link to Libs getting upset over Moochele using the words "take out" the fact remains the link you posted was from a year before Moochele said "take out."
> 
> How exactly can people, other than CON$ of course, get upset over something that had not been said yet????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted two links ed the liar
Click to expand...

Neither one had Libs upset with Moochele's "take out" quote.
Lie, er ...., er, ...., try again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because no matter how many times you lie about posting a link to Libs getting upset over Moochele using the words "take out" the fact remains the link you posted was from a year before Moochele said "take out."
> 
> How exactly can people, other than CON$ of course, get upset over something that had not been said yet????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted two links ed the liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither one had Libs upset with Moochele's "take out" quote.
> Lie, er ...., er, ...., try again.
Click to expand...


of course it didn't I just made all those comments up right...........


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted two links ed the liar
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one had Libs upset with Moochele's "take out" quote.
> Lie, er ...., er, ...., try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course it didn't I just made all those comments up right...........
Click to expand...

There were NO comments on Moochele's "take out" quote.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one had Libs upset with Moochele's "take out" quote.
> Lie, er ...., er, ...., try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it didn't I just made all those comments up right...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were NO comments on Moochele's "take out" quote.
Click to expand...


liberals were whining over Bachmans comments whats your problem stupid?


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course it didn't I just made all those comments up right...........
> 
> 
> 
> There were NO comments on Moochele's "take out" quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liberals were whining over Bachmans comments whats your problem stupid?
Click to expand...

But not her "take out" comments that YOU said they were upset over. Quit trying to move the goalposts to cover your lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were NO comments on Moochele's "take out" quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liberals were whining over Bachmans comments whats your problem stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not her "take out" comments that YOU said they were upset over. Quit trying to move the goalposts to cover your lie.
Click to expand...


that wasn't what the bet was about you fucking moron


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ed the liar I am going to do his one time and one time only
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111254-post1.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111277-post3.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111790-post13.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112022-post18.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112100-post27.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112213-post33.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112454-post45.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113658-post72.html

Thats to page 5 post 72


----------



## Ravi

Absolutely nothing. No whining, no being upset. Just people pointing out what an ass she is....btw, DavidS is not "the left."

You should grovel to Bodecea.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ed the liar I am going to do his one time and one time only
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111254-post1.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111277-post3.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111790-post13.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112022-post18.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112100-post27.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112213-post33.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112454-post45.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113658-post72.html
> 
> Thats to page 5 post 72


The lib's just hate it when one of their own loses.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Absolutely nothing. No whining, no being upset. Just people pointing out what an ass she is....btw, DavidS is not "the left."
> 
> You should grovel to Bodecea.



right so the left doesn't whine? so calling someone a wacko isn't whining?
You're a fucking hack you wouldn't see the truth if it hit you right dead center in the face.
Saying she wants to over throw the government isn't whining? holy fucking shit you're fucking insane.

edtic

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112022-post18.html


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing. No whining, no being upset. Just people pointing out what an ass she is....btw, DavidS is not "the left."
> 
> You should grovel to Bodecea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right so the left doesn't whine? so calling someone a wacko isn't whining?
> You're a fucking hack you wouldn't see the truth if it hit you right dead center in the face.
Click to expand...

No.

Watch:

You're a wacko, BuggerReb. That is not a whine; it is a fact.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing. No whining, no being upset. Just people pointing out what an ass she is....btw, DavidS is not "the left."
> 
> You should grovel to Bodecea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right so the left doesn't whine? so calling someone a wacko isn't whining?
> You're a fucking hack you wouldn't see the truth if it hit you right dead center in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Watch:
> 
> You're a wacko, BuggerReb. That is not a whine; it is a fact.
Click to expand...

it's only fact when it's true I'm not a liberal so I am not a wacko.


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> liberals were whining over Bachmans comments whats your problem stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> But not her "take out" comments that YOU said they were upset over. Quit trying to move the goalposts to cover your lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that wasn't what the bet was about you fucking moron
Click to expand...

That's exactly what the bet was about, namely your false claim in reply to BDBoop's response to my posting Moochele's "take out" quote. Here is your lie yet again.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;We need to have your help for candidates like me. *We need you to take out some of these bad guys*.&#8221;Moochele Bachmann April 15, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But* it's different when she says it.* </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.*  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not her "take out" comments that YOU said they were upset over. Quit trying to move the goalposts to cover your lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't what the bet was about you fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what the bet was about, namely your false claim in reply to BDBoop's response to my posting Moochele's "take out" quote. Here is your lie yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But* it's different when she says it.* </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.*  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ah, I didn't even know that part of it.

BuggerReb and his chorus are looking lamer and lamer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not her "take out" comments that YOU said they were upset over. Quit trying to move the goalposts to cover your lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't what the bet was about you fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what the bet was about, namely your false claim in reply to BDBoop's response to my posting Moochele's "take out" quote. Here is your lie yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But* it's different when she says it.* </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.*  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


idiot look at who the comment was made to BDBoop not bodecca Did your parents have any children that live past puberty?


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't what the bet was about you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the bet was about, namely your false claim in reply to BDBoop's response to my posting Moochele's "take out" quote. Here is your lie yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.*  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idiot look at who the comment was made to BDBoop not bodecca Did your parents have any children that live past puberty?
Click to expand...


Why don't you show us the exact bet?


----------



## edthecynic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't what the bet was about you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the bet was about, namely your false claim in reply to BDBoop's response to my posting Moochele's "take out" quote. Here is your lie yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said [it] now it's our turn to get upset.*  Fuck it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people  of this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A  good leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idiot look at who the comment was made to BDBoop not bodecca Did your parents have any children that live past puberty?
Click to expand...

And then bodeccea challenged YOU to show the links were Libs were upset about Moochele saying THAT, namely the "take out" quote I posted. there is no denying that bodeccea's "THAT" is referring to the "take out" quote of Moochele's.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html


bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different when she says it. </channeling RWNJ>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. *Fuck  it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of  this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good  leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We did?  Show us all the threads about her saying that.*   Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Here you go moron what got it started with me and her.



edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the bet was about, namely your false claim in reply to BDBoop's response to my posting Moochele's "take out" quote. Here is your lie yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idiot look at who the comment was made to BDBoop not bodecca Did your parents have any children that live past puberty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then bodeccea challenged YOU to show the links were Libs were upset about Moochele saying THAT, namely the "take out" quote I posted. there is no denying that bodeccea's "THAT" is referring to the "take out" quote of Moochele's.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4104966-post582.html
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The left got so upset when Bachmann said now it's our turn to get upset. *Fuck  it, all this is doing is causing more division between the people of  this country. Thats why I say obama is not an effective leader. A good  leader would not allow this to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We did?  Show us all the threads about her saying that.*   Look forward to running a comparison....if you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won nothing I proved you wrong but of course you ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am perfectly willing to run the same challenge with you.    What do you say?   Prove what you say about "proving me wrong" about whatever you say you proved me wrong about....with direct and clear links.
> 
> Then I will self-ban for 30 days with a further 30 days with sig of  your choice.   If you cannot prove what you say about proving me wrong....whatever that is...YOU self-ban for 30 days with a 30 day sig of my choice.
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted the link with all the liberal out cry I can't help you ignored it. So when does your ban begin?
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there it is.   Yes...that whole thread is full of libs getting upset about a SHOOTING and about flyers PALIN put out.
> 
> But...let's look at how you are trying to use a thread about a SHOOTING and PALIN to prove.....what again?   Oh yes....this assertion of yours:
> 
> 
> Bachman is NOT Palin.....I know that they might be indistinguishable to some of you...
> 
> 
> So, unless you've got something else, LittleTraitor.....linking a post in a thread about a SHOOTING and flyers put out by PALIN proves nothing about people getting upset at BACHMAN and her comments.
> 
> Different time.
> 
> Different place.
> 
> Different person.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 6 days left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you backing away from your word? You wanted a link I gave you one. Oh and Bachman was metioned in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My word is good....and if Bachman is mentioned in that thread which is over 500 pages, why did you ONLY link to a post which is about Palin and her flyer.
> 
> Still waiting for your evidence that  *"left got so upset" threads about Bachman and her comments*
> 
> Show the Left all upset
> Show that in threads about our upset
> Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.
> 
> Tick Tock....6 more days.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Man, sometimes I think you really are retarded, BuggerReb.

You didn't prove what she asked you to prove.


----------



## L.K.Eder

that's why it was an idiotic move of bodecea.

now we have enabled toddlers writhing on the floor.

the moment bodecea posts again they will demand that she changes her sig line.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ed the liar I am going to do his one time and one time only
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111254-post1.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111277-post3.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111790-post13.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112022-post18.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112100-post27.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112213-post33.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112454-post45.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113658-post72.html
> 
> Thats to page 5 post 72



Let's do somemore
Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail  



> Those weren't threats- that was nearly identical to the opening scene in a Tom Clancey movie.



Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15


> No shit.
> 
> And you took it and put it forward as a scenario towards our REAL LIFE Congress and our REAL LIFE sitting POTUS.
> 
> Knock it off.



Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail  



> When is a scenario a threat? Oh yeah, when it doesn't suit your whiny liberal agenda.



Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15


> I would have had the same reaction if some idiotic liberal said the same thing 4 years ago with Bush in office and a GOP controlled Congress.
> 
> Got it, wannabe tough guy?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113664-post73.html


Quote: Originally Posted by wihosa



> Reading this thread one can see that Righty's are just apoplectic about losing power.
> 
> They hate Obama because he beat them and they still haven't come to grips with the fact that they are irrlevant. They had their run for almost thiry years and made a shambles of America. The last eight years of greed, lies and incompetance will go down as the reason no one will support the Repubs until they admit that the theories undergirding Reaganism failed.
> 
> Unfortunaely, the radical right reactionaries always go for their guns when they don't get their way.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114103-post76.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114325-post85.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114851-post116.html

I think I 'll stop for a while


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Man, sometimes I think you really are retarded, BuggerReb.
> 
> You didn't prove what she asked you to prove.





> Show the Left all upset


Check


> Show that in threads about our upset


check


> Show it's about BACHMAN and her comments.....NOT about Palin.


Done deal


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ed the liar I am going to do his one time and one time only
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111254-post1.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111277-post3.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111790-post13.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112022-post18.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112100-post27.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112213-post33.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112454-post45.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113658-post72.html
> 
> Thats to page 5 post 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do somemore
> Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those weren't threats- that was nearly identical to the opening scene in a Tom Clancey movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15
> 
> 
> 
> I would have had the same reaction if some idiotic liberal said the same thing 4 years ago with Bush in office and a GOP controlled Congress.
> 
> Got it, wannabe tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113664-post73.html
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by wihosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this thread one can see that Righty's are just apoplectic about losing power.
> 
> They hate Obama because he beat them and they still haven't come to grips with the fact that they are irrlevant. They had their run for almost thiry years and made a shambles of America. The last eight years of greed, lies and incompetance will go down as the reason no one will support the Repubs until they admit that the theories undergirding Reaganism failed.
> 
> Unfortunaely, the radical right reactionaries always go for their guns when they don't get their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114103-post76.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114325-post85.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114851-post116.html
> 
> I think I 'll stop for a while
Click to expand...

I'd stop, too, you're embarrassing yourself. A collection of quotes of posters laughing at rightwingloons. And not even on the same topic as the bet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ed the liar I am going to do his one time and one time only
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111254-post1.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111277-post3.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111790-post13.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112022-post18.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112100-post27.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112213-post33.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112454-post45.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113658-post72.html
> 
> Thats to page 5 post 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do somemore
> Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113664-post73.html
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by wihosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this thread one can see that Righty's are just apoplectic about losing power.
> 
> They hate Obama because he beat them and they still haven't come to grips with the fact that they are irrlevant. They had their run for almost thiry years and made a shambles of America. The last eight years of greed, lies and incompetance will go down as the reason no one will support the Repubs until they admit that the theories undergirding Reaganism failed.
> 
> Unfortunaely, the radical right reactionaries always go for their guns when they don't get their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114103-post76.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114325-post85.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114851-post116.html
> 
> I think I 'll stop for a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd stop, too, you're embarrassing yourself. A collection of quotes of posters laughing at rightwingloons. And not even on the same topic as the bet.
Click to expand...


you're just a hack thats all you are. Aren't you glad you didn't make that bet?

OH so you think posters are laughing at right wingers? What the hell we've been laughing our ases opff at you lefttards defending hoffa and obama


----------



## Ravi

I don't bet with idiots.

As far as I can tell, Bodecea asked you to prove that leftists got upset over a particular comment Bachmann made.

You have yet to do that.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ed the liar I am going to do his one time and one time only
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111254-post1.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111277-post3.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1111790-post13.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112022-post18.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112100-post27.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112213-post33.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1112454-post45.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113658-post72.html
> 
> Thats to page 5 post 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do somemore
> Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113664-post73.html
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by wihosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this thread one can see that Righty's are just apoplectic about losing power.
> 
> They hate Obama because he beat them and they still haven't come to grips with the fact that they are irrlevant. They had their run for almost thiry years and made a shambles of America. The last eight years of greed, lies and incompetance will go down as the reason no one will support the Repubs until they admit that the theories undergirding Reaganism failed.
> 
> Unfortunaely, the radical right reactionaries always go for their guns when they don't get their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114103-post76.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114325-post85.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114851-post116.html
> 
> I think I 'll stop for a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd stop, too, you're embarrassing yourself. A collection of quotes of posters laughing at rightwingloons. And not even on the same topic as the bet.
Click to expand...


if fatfailrebel were clever i would call it a clear case of burying the evidence. but in his case it is overloading without evidence accompanied by screaming.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> I don't bet with idiots.
> 
> As far as I can tell, Bodecea asked you to prove that leftists got upset over a particular comment Bachmann made.
> 
> You have yet to do that.



If you don't call those post getting upset then you should never ever say anyone from the right get's upset. You partisan wack


----------



## Ravi

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do somemore
> Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by glockmail
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Article 15
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1113664-post73.html
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by wihosa
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114103-post76.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114325-post85.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1114851-post116.html
> 
> I think I 'll stop for a while
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stop, too, you're embarrassing yourself. A collection of quotes of posters laughing at rightwingloons. And not even on the same topic as the bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if fatfailrebel were clever i would call it a clear case of burying the evidence. but in his case it is overloading without evidence accompanied by screaming.
Click to expand...

To be fair, he's still pretty shaken over the Palin news.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stop, too, you're embarrassing yourself. A collection of quotes of posters laughing at rightwingloons. And not even on the same topic as the bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if fatfailrebel were clever i would call it a clear case of burying the evidence. but in his case it is overloading without evidence accompanied by screaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, he's still pretty shaken over the Palin news.
Click to expand...


the oafer and birfer is permanently shaken.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi you couldn't see it because you're a fucking stupid liberal hack. And that fucking nazi that keeps posting needs to kiss hitlers ass


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi you couldn't see it because you're a fucking stupid liberal hack. And that fucking nazi that keeps posting needs to kiss hitlers ass


Oh, yeah!

I keep forgetting that you really are a retarded person.

Here's a cookie.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi you couldn't see it because you're a fucking stupid liberal hack. And that fucking nazi that keeps posting needs to kiss hitlers ass


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi you couldn't see it because you're a fucking stupid liberal hack. And that fucking nazi that keeps posting needs to kiss hitlers ass
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah!
> 
> I keep forgetting that you really are a retarded person.
> 
> Here's a cookie.
Click to expand...


really ravi you need to get some remedial help aith that ADD you have


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I got it ravi 
Leberal good can do know wrong rightwing bad
Got it


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi you couldn't see it because you're a fucking stupid liberal hack. And that fucking nazi that keeps posting needs to kiss hitlers ass
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah!
> 
> I keep forgetting that you really are a retarded person.
> 
> Here's a cookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really ravi you need to get some remedial help aith that ADD you have
Click to expand...


wer deutsch schreibt, kann kein schlechter mensch sein.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I got it ravi
> Leberal good can do know wrong rightwing bad
> Got it



your pancreas is not happy, pickled one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stop, too, you're embarrassing yourself. A collection of quotes of posters laughing at rightwingloons. And not even on the same topic as the bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if fatfailrebel were clever i would call it a clear case of burying the evidence. but in his case it is overloading without evidence accompanied by screaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, he's still pretty shaken over the Palin news.
Click to expand...


Nope not really I don't give a rats behind what two concenting adults do behind closed doors. I guess your standards are mucch lower than mine. Because it must bother you.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> if fatfailrebel were clever i would call it a clear case of burying the evidence. but in his case it is overloading without evidence accompanied by screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, he's still pretty shaken over the Palin news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope not really I don't give a rats behind what two concenting adults do behind closed doors. I guess your standards are mucch lower than mine. Because it must bother you.
Click to expand...


<generic stuff of that fucking nazi that keeps posting [who] needs to kiss hitlers ass>


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi you couldn't see it because you're a fucking stupid liberal hack. And that fucking nazi that keeps posting needs to kiss hitlers ass
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah!
> 
> I keep forgetting that you really are a retarded person.
> 
> Here's a cookie.
Click to expand...

I never forget you're a mutt.

Here's a Milk Bone.....*FETCH!*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> I'd stop, too, you're embarrassing yourself. A collection of quotes of posters laughing at rightwingloons. And not even on the same topic as the bet.



So then, were you born retarded Ravi, or did you suffer severe head trauma that led to you shitting yourself and voting for Obama?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> you're just a hack thats all you are.[



Oh. she's more than that.

She's a retard too!




> Aren't you glad you didn't make that bet?
> 
> OH so you think posters are laughing at right wingers? What the hell we've been laughing our ases opff at you lefttards defending hoffa and obama


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> I don't bet with idiots.



Never make bets with yourself, huh?

Just as well, chances are you'd welsh.



> As far as I can tell, Bodecea asked you to prove that leftists got upset over a particular comment Bachmann made.
> 
> You have yet to do that.



This is what demonstrates to all that you are a moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008

L.K.Eder said:


> <generic stuff of that fucking nazi that keeps posting [who] needs to kiss hitlers ass>



Very good, you have clearly and accurately captured the essence of every post you've ever made.

L.K. Eder, master poster of generic fucking nazi stuff!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fuckin' dishonest snake moves the goal posts, and then demands mediation after she clearly lost the bet.
> 
> Grow up......Pay your damn debt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I won by default*. changing the rules after the requirments have been met is a default.
> Then again if you think about it why does the date of the link matter?
> It still meets her requirements. The left was whining about bachman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I won by default*. changing the rules after the requirments have been met is a default.
> Then again if you think about it why does the date of the link matter?
> It still meets her requirements. The left was whining about bachman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Funny thing is, that fuckin' dishonest wench broke the terms of the bet by coming up here and lurking when she was supposed to be off the board.

Nothing worse, then a dishonest hack piece o' shit, and dirty lesbian!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, that fuckin' dishonest wench broke the terms of the bet by coming up here and lurking when she was supposed to be off the board.
> 
> Nothing worse, then a dishonest hack piece o' shit, and dirty lesbian!
Click to expand...


Not only that but the signature she has is not the approved signature I gave her, she added to it.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Portland Hoffa


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to look up the definition of default.
> 
> 
> But this is what I am going to do, after thinking it over.
> I am going to agree that no time period was set for evidence when the bet was made.
> I am going to agree that a 30 month old locked thread that someone pulled up for you is good enough to prove your point for the purposes of this bet.
> I am going to agree that anytime someone wants to prove a current point by pulling up old data from years ago, it will continue to be good enough.
> *I am going to agree that I am the one taking the high road and will self-ban for 30 days because even tho I contacted 3 mods, not one of them have yet made a ruling one way or another. *
> After all, we know that even if a mod did come and agree with me, you would never abide by the bet yourself.
> 
> So, I will.
> 
> See you in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, that fuckin' dishonest wench broke the terms of the bet by coming up here and lurking when she was supposed to be off the board.
> 
> Nothing worse, then a dishonest hack piece o' shit, and dirty lesbian!
Click to expand...


Look at the cowardly guttersnipe.   As if his opinion really counts for something.   

*chuckle


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, that fuckin' dishonest wench broke the terms of the bet by coming up here and lurking when she was supposed to be off the board.
> 
> Nothing worse, then a dishonest hack piece o' shit, and dirty lesbian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that but the signature she has is not the approved signature I gave her, she added to it.
Click to expand...

Well, what else would you expect from that dishonest, poser hack?

Funny thing is, that dishonest lil' poser wasn't supposed to return until the 13th.........Obviously, she has no life, and just couldn't stand to stay away from the board for two days longer.

Basically, that dishonest poser broke ALL the terms of the bet.......Ya' just can't trust dirty lil' liberal scum such as herself, as I fully called it.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, that fuckin' dishonest wench broke the terms of the bet by coming up here and lurking when she was supposed to be off the board.
> 
> Nothing worse, then a dishonest hack piece o' shit, and dirty lesbian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that but the signature she has is not the approved signature I gave her, she added to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what else would you expect from that dishonest, poser hack?
> 
> Funny thing is, that dishonest lil' poser wasn't supposed to return until the 13th.........Obviously, she has no life, and just couldn't stand to stay away from the board for two days longer.
> 
> Basically, that dishonest poser broke ALL the terms of the bet.......Ya' just can't trust dirty lil' liberal scum such as herself, as I fully called it.
Click to expand...


Look.  The cowardly guttersnipe is back.   Too cowardly to dare bet anyone, but eager to hide behind others in the gutter and snipe from behind their skirts.   

As if your opinion carried any weight.   *snicker


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that but the signature she has is not the approved signature I gave her, she added to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what else would you expect from that dishonest, poser hack?
> 
> Funny thing is, that dishonest lil' poser wasn't supposed to return until the 13th.........Obviously, she has no life, and just couldn't stand to stay away from the board for two days longer.
> 
> Basically, that dishonest poser broke ALL the terms of the bet.......Ya' just can't trust dirty lil' liberal scum such as herself, as I fully called it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look.  The cowardly guttersnipe is back.   Too cowardly to dare bet anyone, but eager to hide behind others in the gutter and snipe from behind their skirts.
> 
> As if your opinion carried any weight.   *snicker
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhhhh, you're just pissed because I fully called you out for being the dishonest hack that you've fully proven to be when I explained why I wouldn't take your bet......I was fully right. As I said, lib's can't be trusted, as you've fully proven.

So tell us, ya' fucking lying poser, why couldn't you adhere to the terms of the bet you so obviously lost fair and square?

Face it, you have no integrity. You don't have the integrity to have EVER been an officer, you lying poser.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what else would you expect from that dishonest, poser hack?
> 
> Funny thing is, that dishonest lil' poser wasn't supposed to return until the 13th.........Obviously, she has no life, and just couldn't stand to stay away from the board for two days longer.
> 
> Basically, that dishonest poser broke ALL the terms of the bet.......Ya' just can't trust dirty lil' liberal scum such as herself, as I fully called it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look.  The cowardly guttersnipe is back.   Too cowardly to dare bet anyone, but eager to hide behind others in the gutter and snipe from behind their skirts.
> 
> As if your opinion carried any weight.   *snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh, you're just pissed because I fully called you out for being the dishonest hack that you've fully proven to be when I explained why I wouldn't take your bet......I was fully right. As I said, lib's can't be trusted, as you've fully proven.
> 
> So tell us, ya' fucking lying poser, why couldn't you adhere to the terms of the bet you so obviously lost fair and square?
> 
> Face it, you have no integrity. You don't have the integrity to have EVER been an officer, you lying poser.
Click to expand...


Here's the Coward...hiding in his gutter, sniping again.   That's why you are now dubbed the Cowardly Guttersnipe.   It fits you perfectly.

And I love your excuses as to why you were too afraid to take bets from either me or Zona.   The jokes flying thru about you and your lack of intestinal fortitude are priceless.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what else would you expect from that dishonest, poser hack?
> 
> Funny thing is, that dishonest lil' poser wasn't supposed to return until the 13th.........Obviously, she has no life, and just couldn't stand to stay away from the board for two days longer.
> 
> Basically, that dishonest poser broke ALL the terms of the bet.......Ya' just can't trust dirty lil' liberal scum such as herself, as I fully called it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look.  The cowardly guttersnipe is back.   Too cowardly to dare bet anyone, but eager to hide behind others in the gutter and snipe from behind their skirts.
> 
> As if your opinion carried any weight.   *snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh, you're just pissed because I fully called you out for being the dishonest hack that you've fully proven to be when I explained why I wouldn't take your bet......I was fully right. As I said, lib's can't be trusted, as you've fully proven.
> 
> So tell us, ya' fucking lying poser, why couldn't you adhere to the terms of the bet you so obviously lost fair and square?
> 
> Face it, you have no integrity. You don't have the integrity to have EVER been an officer, you lying poser.
Click to expand...


Not only is she dishonest but she has been defending Coinservative for lying. I busted him in a lie and they ganged up like a pack of wild hungry dogs.  Ravi neo con job (conservative) and bod. Thought Jake Starkey would join i but at least he was decent enough to not defend a person who was busted for lying


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look.  The cowardly guttersnipe is back.   Too cowardly to dare bet anyone, but eager to hide behind others in the gutter and snipe from behind their skirts.
> 
> As if your opinion carried any weight.   *snicker
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh, you're just pissed because I fully called you out for being the dishonest hack that you've fully proven to be when I explained why I wouldn't take your bet......I was fully right. As I said, lib's can't be trusted, as you've fully proven.
> 
> So tell us, ya' fucking lying poser, why couldn't you adhere to the terms of the bet you so obviously lost fair and square?
> 
> Face it, you have no integrity. You don't have the integrity to have EVER been an officer, you lying poser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only is she dishonest but she has been defending Coinservative for lying. I busted him in a lie and they ganged up like a pack of wild hungry dogs.  Ravi neo con job (conservative) and bod. Thought Jake Starkey would join i but at least he was decent enough to not defend a person who was busted for lying
Click to expand...


You were the liar, shown to be again and again with quite a bit of evidence to boot.   But you are pretending that no one has noticed...we all have.   And you are also a bit of a coward.   Noticing that you did not even call High_Gravity.   Couldn't even muster the juice to make a phone call.   


But I'm sure you are glad to have your pet guttersnipe back.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh, you're just pissed because I fully called you out for being the dishonest hack that you've fully proven to be when I explained why I wouldn't take your bet......I was fully right. As I said, lib's can't be trusted, as you've fully proven.
> 
> So tell us, ya' fucking lying poser, why couldn't you adhere to the terms of the bet you so obviously lost fair and square?
> 
> Face it, you have no integrity. You don't have the integrity to have EVER been an officer, you lying poser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is she dishonest but she has been defending Coinservative for lying. I busted him in a lie and they ganged up like a pack of wild hungry dogs.  Ravi neo con job (conservative) and bod. Thought Jake Starkey would join i but at least he was decent enough to not defend a person who was busted for lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the liar, shown to be again and again with quite a bit of evidence to boot.   But you are pretending that no one has noticed...we all have.   And you are also a bit of a coward.   Noticing that you did not even call High_Gravity.   Couldn't even muster the juice to make a phone call.
> 
> 
> But I'm sure you are glad to have your pet guttersnipe back.
Click to expand...

So tell us, ya' lying lil' liberal who I FULLY predicted would welsh on the bet long before reb took the bet, why couldn't you be honest enough to adhere to the terms of the bet you so obviously lost fair and square?

You dishonestly broke the terms by coming up here and lurking, coming back two days early, and are not adhering to the terms of the sigline.

Why are you such a dishonest, cowardly, and spineless wench of a perverted lesbian freak and Chester?


----------

